# Naturally Flexible Support Thread



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

This thread is for us homeless ladies who are:

*Newborns *- Newly Naturals who need a home

*Late Term Transitioners* -  Those who are close to the end of a long term transition
*
Flexible Naturals - those who wear curls and straight hair

Grown Natchas - Post TWA graduates

Fencers - Relaxed ladies considering transitioning, chopping in the near or not so near future

MOST IMPORTANTLY* this thread is for natural ladies who are hair lovers!  Ladies who LOVE ALL HAIR.  This thread is not for women who hate chemicals and hate chemically relaxed hair and want to bash and preach doctrine to those of us who choose to alter our hair pattern.*

In short, this thread is about LOVE.....


Join us & post the following: 
*_You don't have to post it all at once*


A.  any pictures from your journey you want to share *_-
1. transition pictures
2. before and after pictures
3. growth pics during your journey
4. natural styles
5. transitioning styles

*B. your regimen* 
1. current regimen and products
2. regimen during transition, especially at different stages
*
C. how long you relaxed and what products you used*

D. *any setbacks and how you overcame them as a natural or relaxed head*. (you never know who you can help with this information)

E. *Your goals as a natural, especially length goals*

F.* Any hair inspiration pictures or stories about who/what inspired you (in a POSITIVE way) to go natural or consider it
*
F.* Anything else POSITIVE you want to share.*


*TO BE CLEAR* - It is totally ok to post your *OWN *journey,  issues and story but do not preach or be negative about chemicals and direct it at other ladies. This is not the thread for that.


----------



## ronie (Aug 23, 2013)

What about those like me who are currently natural with a plan to relax once we reach a certain length?
Last year my fail 6 month stretch ended up in a transition. I BC'd to start over and relax my virgin hair once APL. I am now SL, so relaxing Hopefully September 2014.


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

I will start:

I started my long term transition July 2011 and ended July 2013

My goal was to keep my length at all costs.  I decided that I would either transition and keep my hair long OR go back to relaxing it and just keep it trimmed to apl or sl.  

I was very frustrated that it took me 5 years and many setbacks to get to bsl.  Almost all my setbacks were chemically related.  My thin hair just couldn't retain it's growth. My ends would get to apl and then become gummy and weak.

My new goal is to get to waistlength and hopefully maintain a nice strong hemline with blunt ends.

Pics are of my hair at the start of my transition just over two years ago. I was deep in a ten month stretch and then thought....i might as well try to transition. So i did. 

The second pic is my hair today.


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

ronie said:


> What about those like me who are currently natural with a plan to relax once we reach a certain length?
> Last year my fail 6 month stretch ended up in a transition. I BC'd to start over and relax my virgin hair once APL. I am now SL, so relaxing Hopefully September 2014.




you are most certainly welcome!


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 23, 2013)

Subscribing.....


----------



## daviine (Aug 23, 2013)

I didn't even read the original post all the way through but I'm here!!!! I'm no longer homeless! Thanks havilland!!! 

And it seems I missed your BC so congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

daviine

hey mama!  welcome!

i didn't big chop....just trimmed every month until the ends were gone.


----------



## daviine (Aug 23, 2013)

havilland said:


> daviine
> 
> hey mama!  welcome!
> 
> i didn't big chop....just trimmed every month until the ends were gone.



I know what you mean... That's why I always say I "big chopped" with quotes. There was nothing big about it except for my excitement.  There really wasn't much hair for me to chop. It was more like a series of multiple snips lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 23, 2013)

I've finally found a home! I love hair..no matter if it's relaxed or natural and find it quite silly when I see people bickering over the two.

I will start by giving a little history. I was relaxed for years then decided to get some color. After about a year, I noticed my hair was thinning and breaking. My hair stylist suggested that I get a protein treatment and make a choice between the 2 chemicals. Since I was starting to get grey hair around the same time, I decided to keep the color and ditch the relaxer. That was almost 2 years ago. I would say half of my hair is natural and the other half still have relaxed ends. I don't consider myself natural, relaxed, transitioning...just someone who no longer get relaxers. My main style when I was relaxed was rollersets and that has not changed.

Routine
I get my hair pressed once a month at the salon.

Other than that, I roller set. 

Those roller sets turn into braid-outs or Bantu knots after a few days.

Then from there ponytails and buns.

I really don't have a set time when I wash my hair...I just know when it's time (if that makes sense) As far as products, I was introduced to Silk Dreams by a church member and that was how I found this forum as well.

My goal is to grow my hair to my belly button. 
I'm still new to posting, so once I figure out how to attach pictures I will add them later


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm here, feels good to have a home. Be back later with pics and details


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 23, 2013)

Subbing...


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> I've finally found a home! I love hair..no matter if it's relaxed or natural and find it quite silly when I see people bickering over the two.
> 
> I will start by giving a little history. I was relaxed for years then decided to get some color. After about a year, I noticed my hair was thinning and breaking. My hair stylist suggested that I get a protein treatment and make a choice between the 2 chemicals. Since I was starting to get grey hair around the same time, I decided to keep the color and ditch the relaxer. That was almost 2 years ago. I would say half of my hair is natural and the other half still have relaxed ends.*
> 
> I don't consider myself natural, relaxed, transitioning...just someone who no longer get relaxers.* My main style when I was relaxed was rollersets and that has not changed.



i like this comment!

my stylist Reniece says something similar.  she likes to say she "prefers to straighten her hair without the use of chemicals."


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 23, 2013)

*****************


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

I tried a wash n go again today for the LAST TIME.Ugh....massive fail!

I looked like a poodle. 

Here's a texture shot.  She's in a ponytail now. That ish was not cute!


----------



## Dayjoy (Aug 23, 2013)

I think you started this thread for ME since I was squatting in the Transitioning w/o BCing thread and refused to leave even though I had already chopped.  I know exactly what you mean.  I was past the TWA stage when I chopped, I'm not struggling (at least not yet), and my hair won't be straight all the time.  Since I had been in the other thread for so long, I just kept wandering back in there.  Nosiness will keep me looking in their windows, but this is where I will lay my head.    Be back later to tell my tale.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm joining!
I am a natural who is now about 50/50 straight/curly. 
I will update with info later!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 23, 2013)

Flexible Natural here!  I go from curly to straight to curly to straight  LOL
I love all things hair!  I love my hair and just want to enjoy it.  I've been trying to hit tailbone since forever, but I will most likely stay at the length I am now.  

My mom relaxed my hair in 1981 at the age of 10.  I BC'd in 2007 when I was 36.  

The pic with the short hair was taken in 2007 when I first BC'd
Second pic was taken last Friday


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 23, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> Flexible Natural here!  I go from curly to straight to curly to straight  LOL
> I love all things hair!  I love my hair and just want to enjoy it.  I've been trying to hit tailbone since forever, but I will most likely stay at the length I am now.
> 
> My mom relaxed my hair in 1981 at the age of 10.  I BC'd in 2007 when I was 36.
> ...



Your hair is lovely. What is your regimen?


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 23, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> Your hair is lovely. What is your regimen?



Thank you! 

My regimen is simple.  Right now I wash my hair once a week with a L'Oreal sulfate free shampoo.  I deep condition with either Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, Diez en Uno, or Silicon Mix.  Sometimes I'll experiment and make my own conditioners.  I usually mix my DC's with oils (coconut, avocado, EVOO, etc) and steam for an hour.  I like to keep my hair stretched so I rollerset and then flatiron with my CHI.  I don't always do protective styles, but a bun is usually the quickest thing to do. I alternate between curly and straight sometimes just for versatility.  I do search & destroys and only trim my hair when needed (maybe once a year).  About every 6 weeks I do an amla treatment (I mix it with coconut milk + avocado oil).  I have greys that I destroy every 4-6 weeks with Tints of Nature LOL  If I am feeling cheap I will buy Nice & Easy touch-up brown dye instead.

Hope this helps!


----------



## daydreem2876 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi 

Considering all of my commitment issues about my hair, I feel like I have a home 

Products rotate, however I now do have staples, rotates depending on what my hair wants to do but it basically consists of:

wash, condition, dc, and rinse every 7 days

If I need a moisture boost, I will cowash and moisturize daily in between and extend washes to about 10 days

Otherwise, I moisturize with the butter/oil of choice and braid at night, fluff and style in the morning

The products currently in rotation (in no particular order)

Shampoos: Aveda Brilliant, Carol's Daughter Monoi, Yes to Carrots

Conditioners: Revlon Nourishing/Strengthening Treatment, Yes to Carrots, HB Carrot 

Cholesterol + honey, Aphogee 2min, Organix Morrocan DC treatment

Leave in sprays:  Revlon Argan Oil, Carol's Daughter Monoi

Butters/Oil: Qhemet's AOHC for my scalp, Hairtage Hydration Blackberry Sage and Mango/Coconut concoction, CD Monoi Oil, Avocado Oil

Stylers: Proclaim beeswax and EcoStyler Olive oil gel 

I transitioned for 14 months, BC'd 2.5 years ago and have been completely natural ever since.  I stopped relaxing mainly because I would rather have color instead of straight hair.  I tried to color my relaxed hair befor but it would always break off (then again was not properly taking care of it).  That said, I finally scheduled an appt for highlights at the Aveda Institute in a few weeks.  I am sooo excited


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 23, 2013)

daydreem2876 said:


> I transitioned for 14 months, BC'd 2.5 years ago and have been completely natural ever since.  I stopped relaxing mainly because I would rather have color instead of straight hair.  I tried to color my relaxed hair befor but it would always break off (then again was not properly taking care of it).  That said, I finally scheduled an appt for highlights at the Aveda Institute in a few weeks.  I am sooo excited



I love color too! Unfortunately I used to henna years ago and it has pretty much bonded to my hair to the point where I can't dye it anymore.  I'd have to transition and cut away, which is NOT an option


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I love color too! Unfortunately I used to henna years ago and it has pretty much bonded to my hair to the point where I can't dye it anymore.  I'd have to transition and cut away, which is NOT an option




so if you use henna you can't use traditional dyes anymore?


----------



## Napp (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the term flexible natural


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

Shrinkage is the debil!


Pic one is my hair this winter before I cut my chemicals off. 
Pic two is my hair today at the exact same length but naturally shrunken.


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

Napp said:


> I like the term flexible natural



MileHighDiva coined that phrase.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Curlycrocheter & I'm a flexible natural who flexes more towards the straight side 

I've recently decided (for the last time) that I will not let myself feel guilty for preferring to wear my hair straight while still indulging in my natural curls when I see fit.

I will update with pics after I finish uploading them.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 23, 2013)

Late/Long Term Transitioner checking in here.  My last touch-up was August 2011, so I'm 24 months into this thing and I'm almost done with my transition.  The only place I still have relaxed ends are on the top/front.  I feel like they're protecting my natural hair.  I'm due for a major dusting/trim during the Fall Solstice, so we'll see what happens then.  I'm currently Full BSL and fighting for MBL by New Years Eve.  

I had two bad visits to my self, messing around with a titanium flat iron I bought from TJ Maxx in February and April.  After, much research I bought a Sedu Revolution, just received it on Wednesday.  However, I wont try it till late September, before the trim.  I'm scared of having another bad visit to myself and ruining progress.  That titanium messed my natural ends up! 

I was a "ride or die" relaxed head for 24-25 years.  I'm extremely flexible!  My hair is stretched most of the time via braid out and curl former sets.  I plan on trying out roller sets for stretching when the weather cools off.

I'll post pix of my remaining relaxed ends on my next wash day.  

I love hair porn!  Especially, healthy hair!  I don't care if your natural, DIYer, salon or relaxed head.  I just want it to look good, be hair pornilicious, and healthy. 

OAN: I want to know where do I get my "100% Natural Card?"  Who do I get in contact with, regarding this urgent matter?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 23, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I love color too! Unfortunately I used to henna years ago and it has pretty much bonded to my hair to the point where I can't dye it anymore.  I'd have to transition and cut away, which is NOT an option



I'm so glad you pointed this out! I will stick to going to the salon for my color re-touches ever summer


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 23, 2013)

Ms.havilland thank you for starting this thread!


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 23, 2013)

I transitioned for two years and cut off my relaxed ends last month. My hair is apl stretched. I used wear my hair straight a lot in the beginning of my transition because at that time I want transitioning I was just stretching my relaxer until I could get a touch up. Once I decided to transition I stopped using heat and wore protective styles all the time. Keep trying to add pics but it keeps saying the app is crashing.

Eta: I see the pic showed up


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ms.havilland thank you for starting this thread!



Girl bye!  It was your idea!  Lol 

I'm laminating cards now...... Teehee.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 23, 2013)

1. My hair braided
2. My hair during my transition when I washed it

3 & 4 My hair after I cuff off my relaxed ends showing my shrinkage
5. My twist I did last weekend
6. My hair right after I cut off the relaxed ends


----------



## havilland (Aug 23, 2013)

Rae81


I love those braids!  Ur hair is gawgus!


----------



## RegaLady (Aug 23, 2013)

I am flexing more these since I am getting close to my hair goal. I have bunned almost everyday for the past 3.5 years and I am sick of it. It works to retain length and this is no doubt. I will be bunning but when I _feel_ like it as opposed to obligation. 

I will be wearing my hair in its natural state majority of the time but every month or every other  month I plan to wear is stretched without feeling guilty, lol. I love my hair stretched!


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 24, 2013)

I really like this thread


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm subbing.  I'll make a real post when I get back to my computer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 24, 2013)

Roller set that I wore down for 3 days....turned into a braid out for 4 days ..then a big poof ball. Yep, time to wash


----------



## havilland (Aug 24, 2013)

Today's wash n go pony. 

Yesterday I tried the curly girl method of leaving conditioner in my hair for a wash n go. It took FOREVER for my hair to dry. 12 hours later my roots were still wet. 

I used Hairveda moisture 24/7 as my leave in. And miss Jessie's pillow soft curls as my styler.  My hair is soft and curly with major shrinkage and  finally dried this morning. 

I looked like Michael Jackson in the original Thriller video.  MMNPH!

When will I learn...... 

Here is the pony that resulted after I finally got the roots to dry.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 24, 2013)

havilland said:


> Today's wash n go pony.
> 
> Yesterday I tried the curly girl method of leaving conditioner in my hair for a wash n go. It took FOREVER for my hair to dry. 12 hours later my roots were still wet.
> 
> ...



Im going to have to look up the curly girl method. I wish my hair would fit into one of those banana clips, but sadly i can never close it. How do you get your hair to fit in there?


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Aug 24, 2013)

Fencers - Relaxed ladies considering transitioning, chopping in the near or not so near future


A.  any pictures from your journey you want to share -
This was in June 





here's my hair today- I'm in a twist-out, I'll post an after pic. 









B. your regimen
I've been shampooing once a week, using some organix shampoo, dc with Argan mask, using 2mim aphogee
C. how long you relaxed and what products you used
I've been relaxed since at least 5th grade. I want to see how my natural hair would look. Relaxed hair is versatile, I just want to try something different (I think)
D. any setbacks and how you overcame them as a natural or relaxed head. (you never know who you can help with this information)
I haven't had any real setbacks since I started. Not much of a risk taker. 

E. Your goals as a natural, especially length goals
I just love the way her hair sits on her shoulders. 






F. Any hair inspiration pictures or stories about who/what inspired you (in a POSITIVE way) to go natural or consider it
The whole "transitioning without bc" crew


----------



## Holla (Aug 24, 2013)

havilland said:


> so if you use henna you can't use traditional dyes anymore?



That's what my stylist told me.  She told me to stay away from henna if I plan to use commercial dyes.  They deposit color differently. 


I like this thread.  


Question for those who straighten often: Do you get straight pieces of hair when you do a wash and go? What do you do about the nonuniform curl pattern when wearing curly styles?


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 24, 2013)

I was natural until about my sophomore year of high school.  I begged my mom to let me get a relaxer, and she finally relented sophomore year.  My hair was below BSL when I first relaxed, and that was even with some pretty heavy abuse.  I stayed relaxed for about 15 years before I started to realize that I was having a hard time getting my hair to the length it was pre-relaxer.  It would start to grow and then I'd have a setback, usually due to over- or under-processing (my natural hair is low porosity and resistant to relaxers).  After my last relaxer in August 2012,  my hair stylist suggested that I try a sixth month stretch.  Then I came across the transitioning with BC board and Youtube, and I was inspired to officially start my transition.  On March 23, 2013, I cut off my relaxed ends after 7 months of transitioning.  Now, I'm just over a year post-relaxer.  My goal is to try being relaxer-free for at least 3 years to see if it thrives now that I know more about how to take care of natural hair.

I'm not anti-relaxer or other chemicals.  I just want to see if refraining from relaxing works better for me.  I know it's cheaper because I don't self-relax  (I had some really bad setbacks when I tried), but I will take care of my natural hair at home.  

Now that I'm a year post, I'm going to try straightening.  I have a few heat protectants and I bought a new hatchet blow dryer.  I just haven't straightened yet because I'm afraid of heat damage, but I just need to go ahead and try it.

*My regimen* 
Currently, I wash once per week.  I deep condition overnight first, then I shampoo and condition/detangle.  During my transition, I did the same, I just used more protein deep conditioners than I do now.

When I was relaxed and finally figured out my regimen, I used the Keracare line almost exclusively.  The only exception was that I used Aphogee 2-min reconstructor, which I used weekly.  Right now, I'm trying to figure out what my natural hair likes.  It seems to like certain Aubrey Organics, Curl Junkie, Oyin and Camille Rose products, but we'll see.  I want to start branching out to some cheaper, still quality products that I can get on the ground, like Aussie; but I'm also a recovering PJ, so I have to do it in an organized way.


*Any setbacks and how you overcame them as a natural or relaxed head. (you never know who you can help with this information)* - No setbacks as a natural so far. 

*Your goals as a natural, especially length goals* - I want my hair to be at least shoulder length in its natural state, and WL straightened.  I don't know if WL will be too heavy, but I want to at least reach it and cut later if need be.


----------



## havilland (Aug 24, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> Im going to have to look up the curly girl method. I wish my hair would fit into one of those banana clips, but sadly i can never close it. How do you get your hair to fit in there?



I have no problem with fit. I can buy regular size banana clips. My hair is thin.  U probably need to go to sephora or sally's and buy jumbo banana clips.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2013)

Haviland: your ponies are gorgeous!


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm not big on writing out my whole natural story but here is a little pic:






I BC'ed after a little less than a year in August 2010. I think I was full SL stretched at this point.
The longest my hair has been in my life in August 2012. I had had a couple of setbacks between my BC and this point, but I was happy to be in the near/scraping/whispering MBL vicinity.
Second BC in September 2012 due to horrible ends and perpetual dryness, and the desire for blunt ends.
Length as of July 2013.

I spent 2012 and the beginning part of 2013 doing a lot of experimenting (and trimming to fix experiments gone wrong) to really try and figure out why my hair was in such horrible condition in that second pic and was able to make the final resolutions, which are now helping me craft a much better regimen:

I cannot wear WNGs perpetually. My hair is really fragile and it can't be left to shrink because the SSKs mean splits for me. My hair NEEDS to be stretched.
I cannot wear wet buns (which was pretty much all I wore 2011-2012). The daily washing gives me a growth boost like crazy, but the stretching my hair beyond its natural elastic point via wet bunning causes mad splits and breakage.
Heat is my friend!
I must moisturize DRY hair.
Oil needs to happen daily.

Once my regi is really finalized, I can post. I am hoping I can get it down-pat over the next few weeks.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 25, 2013)

I cannot wear WNGs perpetually. My hair is really fragile and it can't be left to shrink because the SSKs mean splits for me. My hair NEEDS to be stretched.
I cannot wear wet buns (which was pretty much all I wore 2011-2012).

davisbr88

I Soooooo agree with this statement about keeping the hair stretched. I LOVE roller sets and find that out of all styles I've tried, they are the best at keeping my hair stretched and my ends smooth. WNG's remind me too much of my jherri curl days and I swear every time I see people sporting them, I cringe a little inside. hahahaha


----------



## curlycrocheter (Aug 25, 2013)

Holla said:


> That's what my stylist told me.  She told me to stay away from henna if I plan to use commercial dyes.  They deposit color differently.
> 
> 
> I like this thread.
> ...



Holla I have straight pieces right around my face/perimeter of my hair.  It almost looks like transitioning hair.

I'm mostly ok with it.  My hair is extremely thick, so it gets swallowed up by the rest of the hair, but after a day or two, when the hair starts to get stretched, you can really see them.  That's why my wng don't last for more than 2 or 3 days.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 25, 2013)

Lawd have mercy this wash day took 50-11 hours! This is how it all went down.

Washed with Silk Dreams Go Moist Shampoo
Did that stank a dank Aphogee 2 step treatment
Deep conditioned overnight with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux 
Next morning, rinsed that out then used a teeny bit of Silk Dreams Wheat Germ conditioner as leave in
Roller set using 2 pumps of the Carol's Daughter whatchamacallit 
Serum 

 I can't be bothered with my hair in the next 2 weeks cause it's gonna be hella busy in my household. New school year, my son's football schedule etc...so fingers crossed to making this last to my hair appt at the salon.


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 25, 2013)

lulu97: yes, it was a long time coming but I'm super happy I finally figured it out. 
Lol at the jheri curl, though! My WNG always looked really poodle-ish to me. When it got long, it definitely started taking on the jheri curlish look in some spots of my hair.

I forgot to add that I also learned that I need to dust regularly as well. I used to trim every 4 months. Now I do it every 2 months and it's definitely made a huge difference.


----------



## havilland (Aug 25, 2013)

lulu97


Looks good. I love the color!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 26, 2013)

This wash day I realized that my hair had gotten too long for the rollers I normally use to rollerset. *insert happy dance, twirls & spins*. Gonna go one size up and get some like this you tuber. I don't wrap my hair after the set like she does cause my roots ain't having it, but I love her tutorial. 
http://youtu.be/6wDWdx5MdIs


----------



## havilland (Aug 26, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> This wash day I realized that my hair had gotten too long for the rollers I normally use to rollerset. *insert happy dance, twirls & spins*. Gonna go one size up and get some like this you tuber. I don't wrap my hair after the set like she does cause my roots ain't having it, but I love her tutorial.
> http://youtu.be/6wDWdx5MdIs



Wooo hoo!  That's great!


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 26, 2013)

My hair is so dry, I don't understand why


----------



## havilland (Aug 26, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> My hair is so dry, I don't understand why




I was wondering yesterday why my hair is so hard.......i want touchable hair....this shriveled up crunchy mess is not looking like Mahoganycurls or Naptural85   and i am NOT HAVING IT!!


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 26, 2013)

havilland said:


> I was wondering yesterday why my hair is so hard.......i want touchable hair....this shriveled up crunchy mess is not looking like Mahoganycurls or Naptural85   and i am NOT HAVING IT!!



Exactly, I don't know what to do to get it soft


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 26, 2013)

Flexible natural here . I have recently been alternating every 10-14 days between wash n gos and flat-ironed hair. I wash every 10-14 days, so if I'm wearing a wash n go, I only add my stylers on the first day, and then refresh with water/glycerin spray daily, pineappling at night. When I wear my hair straight, I moisturize/seal at night and then wrap for bed. I use henna for color every 2-3 months. Pretty simple. I'll add pics later.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 26, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Flexible natural here . I have recently been alternating every 10-14 days between wash n gos and flat-ironed hair. I wash every 10-14 days, so if I'm wearing a wash n go, I only add my stylers on the first day, and then refresh with water/glycerin spray daily, pineappling at night. When I wear my hair straight, I moisturize/seal at night and then wrap for bed. I use henna for color every 2-3 months. Pretty simple. I'll add pics later.



Love that color


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 26, 2013)

Do y'all remember how the baby dolls hair we played with  when we were younger was nice and straight but the ends would be bushy..that's how my ends are when I try and stretch my hair... bushy


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 26, 2013)

Love this! I'm a newborn flexible natural. Let's see I was natural for most of my life and didn't know how to take care of my hair at all! I got my first relaxer five years ago and my hair did really well with it I got my hair to waist length. I then got my last relaxer October 15, 2011 and started transitioning, I finally have cut the last of the relaxed ends recently. Right now I am learning my natural hair again to do a better job than I did in the past when natural. Mostly I have worn my hair straight, but am taking a break from the heat since it's so hot and is just sweating out anyway. I don't really have a set in stone regimen as of right now, but what I have been doing is:

*For Straight Hair:*

Wash with Suave Daily Clarify Shampoo
Deep Condition with Silicon Bambu
Apply Leave in (Lacio Lacio, Aphogee Green Tea Reconstructor, and Heat Protectant Serum or Spray)
Blow dry with comb attachment
Flat iron and then pin curl

And if Wash & Go goes well

*Curly Hair:*

Shampoo with either Deva Curl No Poo, Shea Moisture Curl and Shine, KeraCare Hydrating Detangling Shampoo
And if I don't want to shampoo I will Co Wash with Tresseme Naturals
Deep Condition with either KerCare Humecto, Kera Care Dry and Itchy Scalp, Mixed Chicks Conditioner, or the Silk Elements Naturally Conditioner
Detangle in the shower
Apply Leave in of either Kinky Curly Knot Today, As I Am Leave in, or KeraCare Leave in <----*Think I am going to skip this step when doing Wash and Gos*
Style

During the week moisturize and seal every night unless doing a wash & go

I'm trying to get back into protective styles to help retain length. Will post pictures soon!!


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is a picture of my hair when I wore it straight the past weekend, and a day or two later after I Co washed it out and decided to try a wash & go. Love the flexibility of natural hair!


----------



## havilland (Aug 27, 2013)

My regimen:


Co wash once or twice a week with :
Vo5 key lime clarifying conditioner 
Or Hairveda amla cream rinse 

Deep condition pre poo once a week with: at least an hour 

Hairveda moisturePro
Or 
Hairveda moisture 24/7
Or
Hairveda Strinillah

And Njoy Growth Oil (usually apply the night before wash day)

Two step protein treatment every month:
Hairveda Methi Sativa 
Or
Aphogee Two Step followed by Strinillah 


Moisturize every other day with Hairveda Busy Izzie and Hairveda Green tea oil

Leave ins: 
Kinky Curly knot Today
HV Moisture 24/7

Stylers:
Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls
KK Curling Custard 
Ecostyler pink


----------



## havilland (Aug 30, 2013)

The humidity is killing me. This frizz and puffiness is not the hotness


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 30, 2013)

havilland said:


> The humidity is killing me. This frizz and puffiness is not the hotness



That's why my hair stays in a curly ponytail.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 30, 2013)

havilland said:


> The humidity is killing me. This frizz and puffiness is not the hotness



OMG...this^^^^^^

My hair was so dry and thirsty, I did a co wash yesterday with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration, left some in then braided my hair in 3 braids. I'm just throwing a beanie over them when I need to go somewhere. I look a hot mess but my hair feels so much better. My son has a football game tomorrow so not taking the braids down until then.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 30, 2013)

So havilland's post had me thinking about my regimen. Depending on how my hair behaves/feels mainly determine what I do, however I always:

Do an Aphogee 2 step protein treatment and mini-trim every 3 months. I get highlights in my hair every summer, so protein is important to my hair. Also, when I say mini-trim, I mean mini...like-1/4 -an -inch-mini) Last one was this month so next one will be in November.

In between that, I keep my hair conditioned and moisturized. Styling really doesn't matter as I love switching it up! I like to wear my hair pressed straight, Bantu knots, roller sets, braidouts, ponytails and buns! I don't limit myself! When I get sick of it all, I may get some braids or a sew-in to give myself AND my hair a break. This normally happens in the winter round Jan and then again in the summer time, cause it's either too cold or too hot to be fooling with my hair.

Products are always from Silk Dreams. However when I'm craving to use other products, I will go to Whole Foods and pick up a conditioner...as I loveeee conditioning my hair!

This is the sew-in style I plan on getting in Jan.


----------



## havilland (Aug 30, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> That's why my hair stays in a curly ponytail.



Girl!   meeeeee toooooo!  but my hair broke out of the ponytail and I had a puffy frizzy halo Afro around my head. It was HORRIBLE!


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 30, 2013)

Abut to start twisting my hair up, even though I don't feel like it. But I'm going on vacation next week and don't want to have to deal with my hair


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 30, 2013)

I can't wait for it to start cooling down I'm ready to straighten my hair again. I thinking I prefer to wear my hair straight more than curly.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 31, 2013)

mz.rae said:


> I can't wait for it to start cooling down I'm ready to straighten my hair again. I thinking I prefer to wear my hair straight more than curly.



I'm waiting for the cold weather too


----------



## Napp (Aug 31, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I'm waiting for the cold weather too



me three! I will be bunning untill the temp goes down.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 1, 2013)

So I have a hair appt on Tuesday and I think I'm going to let her just blow it out and do some barrel curls all over. I've decided to save the full press for every 6 months instead of every month like I usually do. I want to be surprised instead of always knowing exactly how long my hair has grown. Besides I love curls more anyway!


----------



## havilland (Sep 1, 2013)

Second day hair in a bun. 

I used Natures gate aloe Vera conditioner to get my hair to behave. It has alot of glycerin in it, Which my hair hated when I was relaxed.


----------



## Lita (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi! Its that time of year..Yep..Season change,when my hair wants to do the shed thing,so I have to bring out my glycerin free leave-in's....My hair has a mind of her own,she likes to act out at times..Bipolar to say the least..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 1, 2013)

havilland Love the bun,nice,shiny & wavy..Pretty..

*I know too well about the glycerin..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## havilland (Sep 2, 2013)

Why do I keep trying wash n go?  Why why why??

I think when my hair is longer,in 50-11 years, it will look better in a WNG.  

But for now....

I haven't perfected the products, the technique, the patience....I don't have enough liquor in the house....don't know the number to the hair hotline....don't have my Prozac prescription filled....... LOL 

i wouldn't leave the house like this, but this is the best result I have had so far....


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 2, 2013)

^^ I know how you feel about the WNG's! You have pretty waves/curls. Have you tried wet bunning? I was in a WNG challenge this summer, but it just didn't look right. So I would pull it back in a wet bun. Loved it 

Love this thread, btw.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Sep 2, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> ^^ I know how you feel about the WNG's! You have pretty waves/curls. Have you tried wet bunning? I was in a WNG challenge this summer, but it just didn't look right. So I would pull it back in a wet bun. Loved it
> 
> Love this thread, btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks 

Yes.  I live in a wet bun, ponytail or similar. That's pretty much what I do everyday. I am trying to branch out. But so far es no bueno.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 2, 2013)

havilland said:


> Why do I keep trying wash n go?  Why why why??
> 
> I think when my hair is longer,in 50-11 years, it will look better in a WNG.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2013)

havilland said:


> Why do I keep trying wash n go?  Why why why??
> 
> I think when my hair is longer,in 50-11 years, it will look better in a WNG.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone have any hair plans/goals for the month of September?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 2, 2013)

September hair plans:
Week 1: Blow out/barrel curls at the salon. Lawd my stylist can do a mean scalp massage at the wash bowl. I'm tooooooo excited to sit back, relax and just let somebody else do my hair. I always maintain my salon hair with Bantu knots until it gets greasy and weighed down

Week 2: Wash, deeeeeep condition and rollerset (my favorite)

Weeks 3/4: Cowashes only and wear curly (braidouts turned buns and ponytails) until my next salon visit in October

I want to commit to drinking more water and taking a Multi-vitamin. My kids are heading back to school tomorrow so I can also restart my yoga and Zumba classes. (Woot-woot) 

These are the plans, but then again my hair normally eats and spits out my plans so we will see if she can be tamed this month.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm about to start training for a 5K I'm going to run in December, and don't think I'm going to feel like messing with my hair between now and then. I'm about to throw some twists up in this piece and take them out after the run.
I love being flexible!


----------



## havilland (Sep 2, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Does anyone have any hair plans/goals for the month of September?



Good question!  I can't wait to hear the answers. 

My goal for September is to learn how to work my hair and my workouts. 

Also, survival.


----------



## ronie (Sep 2, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Does anyone have any hair plans/goals for the month of September?



My first flat iron since I BC in January for DH bd


----------



## Lita (Sep 2, 2013)

Plan for September,do more lose bun twist-outs,large corn-rolls...I may cut my bang..Might.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 3, 2013)

I went to the salon, got a blow out and barrel/wand curls.

I learned 3 things:
The Best
My hair gets pretty straight with just a blowout. The curls turned out beautiful & just the way I like them. My hair is sooooo soft. She only used a heat protectant in my hair after the wash process. Nothing else...so my hair is scarey feathery light. I will continue with this style going foward for all my visits .

The Good
My rollersets that I do at home look darn near close to my salon results. However my roller set hair never feels like my blowdried hair...not even remotely close. 

The Ugly
I can see a huge difference between my unrelaxed and my relaxed hair. I am half and half and the unrelaxed roots are so beautiful with just the right amount of natural frizz, so much body and is blinged out shiney. The relaxed ends are frizz city and looks a little dryer for my liking. But it's all good...it's causing me to see my hairs potential on 100% unrelaxed hair.


----------



## havilland (Sep 3, 2013)

I saw a natural sis running on the treadmill at the gym today.  Her curls were WNG.  She had them out just swinging as she ran. No frizz. No puffiness. Just bouncing along.....

Her hair was probably BSL stretched. 

I'm not gonna lie. I was JELLY!

Me and WNG are.the young and the restless.


----------



## havilland (Sep 5, 2013)

Today I had to explain shrinkage to a Caucasian co worker who thought I cut my hair because my ponytail was curled up.........


Too funny.  The look on her face when I pulled a strand of hair to stretch it straight to show the length.  She just looked in disbelief and shock then proceeded to tell me about the trials of having extra fine wispy bone straight blonde hair.   I had to laugh because when it comes to hair, we as women are truly all very similar AND very different at the same time. Lol 


This is the reference pic that I showed her for shock value:  I love this example that a fellow lhcf lady posted awhile back. Not sure of the source.


----------



## z3000zee (Sep 6, 2013)

havilland said:


> Today I had to explain shrinkage to a Caucasian co worker who thought I cut my hair because my ponytail was curled up.........
> 
> 
> Too funny.  The look on her face when I pulled a strand of hair to stretch it straight to show the length.  She just looked in disbelief and shock then proceeded to tell me about the trials of having extra fine wispy bone straight blonde hair.   I had to laugh because when it comes to hair, we as women are truly all very similar AND very different at the same time. Lol
> ...



That picture is a perfect example.  Love it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 7, 2013)

Did 4 Bantu knots on my blown out hair after setting with coconut oil. I felt sooooooo Diana Ross'ish. lol


----------



## havilland (Sep 8, 2013)

See that little cotton puff in the front of my hair?.....this is the beginning of my hair starting to poof out of the bun due to humidity.  


In about an hour (if I don't tie it down or throw on a hat) the entire front of my hair will be a halo of puff puffiness. 

AMAZING!  

Where is my mimosa.......?


----------



## Lexsmarie (Sep 8, 2013)

Love this thread! This is awesome!!

davisbr88 I believe you are my hair twin! Your hair story fits me 100%!


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 8, 2013)

while i was on my cruise last week i went snorkling and saw this lady with beautiful natural hair. Her curls were blowing in the wind and when she got out the water it didnt shrink at all. I was so jealous because i had my hair in twist and once I got out the water and it dried a little they shrunk up


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lexsmarie: Hey twin! Going to check out your photos now


----------



## havilland (Sep 9, 2013)

i miss having new growth!  i can't believe it.....i used to use new growth as a way to encourage myself that my hair was growing and that all my hard work was paying off.....now i have no idea how much my hair has grown until i straighten it.

that's so weird and funny to me.........no more new growth.....wow......


----------



## havilland (Sep 10, 2013)

My first fake wash n go that didn't turn out ridiculous.

This is after watching video after video trying figure how I could make a WNG happen.  

so it's a little frizzy and I don't have it down yet. But this was the best attempt so far. 

I call it fake because I let it dry in a bun overnight then took it down and pulled the hair apart to achieve this look. 

I co washed with Hairveda moisture 24/7 and rinsed. Then applied more conditioner and left it in the hair ala curly girl method. 

It's not 100% there yet by any means, but this attempt gives me hope for the future.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 10, 2013)

This wash day, I did the following:
1) Deep conditioned on dry hair with Silk Dreams Shea what Deux 
2) Cleansed with Silk Dreams Whip My Hair
3) Conditioned/Detangled with Aussie 3 Min Moist
4) Roller set Using a small amount of Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Conditioner

Finger combed out the curls with coconut oil. 

So far I have been keeping up with my hair plans/goals that I set for the month. However, I have to say that I'm going to scratch the remaining plans and just continue roller setting until my salon visit on Oct 1st. 

My hair is now set in about 8 Bantu knots with the same coconut oil I used to comb out the rollerset. I don't have anywhere to be until Thursday, so that's when I plan on taking them down. I have on  a scarf and beanie covering the scarf until then. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 10, 2013)

havilland said:


> My first fake wash n go that didn't turn out ridiculous.
> 
> This is after watching video after video trying figure how I could make a WNG happen.
> 
> ...


***************

I like it!


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 10, 2013)

DH said something to me about my hair that I really didn't see coming. I walked into the bathroom and said something about my 'fro, really to myself, but out loud since he was there.  He turned off the shower, stuck out his head and said, "I really like your hair.  I always liked it before, but I really like it now.  It suits you." I was SO SURPRISED.  He is the typical, old school, I-like-longer-hair-on-MY-woman kind of guy and he has had his feelings hurt several times over the years when I cut it off before.  The hair was going to happen anyway, but it made me so glad to know he likes it.  Plus I think he feels like it matches well with his new Malcolm X goatee.


----------



## ronie (Sep 10, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> DH said something to me about my hair that I really didn't see coming. I walked into the bathroom and said something about my 'fro, really to myself, but out loud since he was there.  He turned off the shower, stuck out his head and said, "I really like your hair.  I always liked it before, but I really like it now.  It suits you." I was SO SURPRISED.  He is the typical, old school, I-like-longer-hair-on-MY-woman kind of guy and he has had his feelings hurt several times over the years when I cut it off before.  The hair was going to happen anyway, but it made me so glad to know he likes it.  Plus I think he feels like it matches well with his new Malcolm X goatee.



Lollll. You re funny. It is a sweet story. Not that we need their approval, but it feels good to know they like how we wear our hair natural, relaxed, TWA or b**t length.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 10, 2013)

3 months post. I'm liking my little coils. 





I tried to take a pic so y'all could see em


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 11, 2013)

I watched a video lat night in YouTube by mahogany curls and I just love her hair. I wish I could get my twist outs to look like hers. I can't wait for it to get cooler I really want to straighten my hair.

Eta: that's a pic of my hair after I washed it with out any perrfume on it


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 11, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I watched a video lat night in YouTube by mahogany curls and I just love her hair. I wish I could get my twist outs to look like hers. I can't wait for it to get cooler I really want to straighten my hair.
> 
> Eta: that's a pic of my hair after I washed it with out any perrfume on it



********************
Yes, her hair is so pretty! And your hair is too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 12, 2013)

Another Bantu knot out. I did about 8 knots, set with coconut oil on previous roller set hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2013)

High messy bun on old rollerset hair. I have a busy weekend planned so trying to push my next wash day to Monday. 

My edges have completely sweated out.


----------



## havilland (Sep 13, 2013)

Can I just take a minute to say....


I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M NATURAL!  

I neeeeeveeeerr thought I'd go natural!


----------



## ronie (Sep 14, 2013)

havilland said:


> Can I just take a minute to say....
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M NATURAL!
> 
> I neeeeeveeeerr thought I'd go natural!



Yes please do. I should join you in saying this. I still can't believe it when I look at myself.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 14, 2013)

lulu97, what color do you have in your hair?  Do you get a lot of breakage from it?  It really compliments your complexion!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2013)

MileHighDiva I'm not sure of the color, I get it done professionally at the salon every summer. I just take in a picture of what I want it to look like. lol
I don't notice much breakage, but that area of my hair is a lot drier and weaker then the rest of my hair...as long as I do Aphoghee 2 step protein treatment every 3 months or so..it's fine. 
Also, thank you for the compliment!


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 14, 2013)

havilland said:


> Can I just take a minute to say....
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M NATURAL!
> 
> I neeeeeveeeerr thought I'd go natural!



Me either! I'm still figuring out styles that I'm 100% comfortable with, but just having healthy hair had me smiling


----------



## havilland (Sep 14, 2013)

First pineapple attempt. 

Thank God for YouTube.  What did new naturals do before they had pioneers on the Internet to help them????  MMMNPH


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 14, 2013)

havilland said:


> Can I just take a minute to say....
> 
> I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M NATURAL!
> 
> I neeeeeveeeerr thought I'd go natural!



I can not believe it either and it has inspired my mother to take off the wigs and wear her natural hair. My mother never ever ever went out with out a wig on for years but now she is rocking a twa. Also one of my friends decided to transition when I was telling her how I was going natural and transitioning and my reasons for doing so. she actually bc'd way before me and loves being natural. I love how I was able to help some other people through my journey.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Sep 14, 2013)

^^^me neither. I have been doing French braids, twists, and bun every day. Im thinking it will get easier the more u do it.

I was going to ask about fall plans. I decided against the highlights, it not a good time of year. Winter is coming and I really need to focus on retention. Why complicate it with color?  

Sooooo... Fall plans will begin with a trip to the salon for my quarterly trim. Ease up on the wash and go's and to completely drying my hair on wash days. Moving wash days to every 10-14 days and using/experimenting with butters and oils to moisturize. Oh!!! And I need to be on the lookout for  custom satin lined winter hats.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm still on the hunt for a banana clip that can hold my hair.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm soooo glad it's almost straight hair season!  I flat ironed about 2 weeks ago (I didn't know there was gonna be a freak heat wave the next day)

I missed the feeling of my hair swinging across my back.  But oddly enough, I missed my curlies too.  So thankful for the veratility


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2013)

I was soooo trying to push wash day, but my hair was starting to feel like some extra crispy chicken. I also felt like it needed more conditioning and less manipulation so I decided to skip roller setting.

The Process:
Deep conditioned for about 30 minutes on dry hair with something from Shea Moisture. I only had one more use and I was trying to get rid of it.
Co washed with SD Destination Hydration
Detangled with Aussie 3 Min

Since I was wearing it in it's natural state; I opted for heavier products, so I used Cantu as a leave in, coconut oil & Wave Nouvou. 

Styling: 
Did a high top knot to give my hair some rest. I can usually just spritz it with water and coconut oil for 3/4 days to maintain it without having to touch or readjust it. 
Side Note:  My natural hair is a lot longer than I thought. It can make a nice bun on it's own for sure. Yay!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2013)

curlycrocheter said:


> I'm soooo glad it's almost straight hair season!  I flat ironed about 2 weeks ago (I didn't know there was gonna be a freak heat wave the next day)
> 
> I missed the feeling of my hair swinging across my back.  But oddly enough, I missed my curlies too.  So thankful for the veratility



***************

Oooo, I can't wait to see everybody swanging! lol


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 14, 2013)

I think for the fall I will straighten but mostly wear my hair in twist. Thats my plan for now but will probably change


----------



## Napp (Sep 14, 2013)

I blew out my hair today. Idk what to do withh it since it still is short and has alot of layers. I will be keeping it straightened for a while. I dont feel like dealing or seeing my natural texture for quite some time. I am also contemplating a bkt again.


----------



## havilland (Sep 14, 2013)

Rae81 that's so cool about your mom!  Yay go momma!


----------



## daydreem2876 (Sep 14, 2013)

Napp said:


> I blew out my hair today. Idk what to do withh it since it still is short and has alot of layers. I will be keeping it straightened for a while. I dont feel like dealing or seeing my natural texture for quite some time. I am also contemplating a bkt again.


 


Get some soft rollers and roll it up... you would be amazed the multitude of sins a good roller set will cover up and at least you will have some level of curl to work with for a few days.


----------



## Napp (Sep 14, 2013)

I ended up flat ironing and curling my hair. If it turns out cute i will post a pic


----------



## hnntrr (Sep 14, 2013)

A. any pictures from your journey you want to share -
I will post a before and after pic 

B. your regimen 
1. current regimen and products: 
Wash hair twice a week with Blousy Shampoo from LUSH, DC once a week with One N Only Hydrating Masque, seal with a mix of avacado, coconut and castor oil. Protein treatment once every few weeks. Leave in with Giovanni Leave in Spray and daily mist with a mix of water glycern and conditioner.
2. regimen during transition, especially at different stages: 
When I was relaxed I co washed one a week and DC'd with protein *ick. Flat ironed once a week. Once I started transitioning I started the CG method (still am doing that) and co-washed 3-4 times a week and DC'd once a week. I wigged 12/7 up until about a a week and a half ago. So I plan on getting a short wig soon for the winter and wearing my hair out and protecting it in braids/wigs  alternating)

C. how long you relaxed and what products you used

I was relaxed between the ages of…5 and 22. I used to much crap I can't even remember all of it. I used Motions Relaxer though. I would relax every 8 weeks.

D. any setbacks and how you overcame them as a natural or relaxed head. (you never know who you can help with this information)

I had a lot of breakage relaxed, I did tea rinses and that helped a lot and I managed to retain a lot of length regardless. I had a bad protein treatment while transitioning and solved that by DC'ing every other day. I have not really hit another setback since I BC'd and I hope to not again (knock on wood)

E. Your goals as a natural, especially length goals

I want to be MBL, so SL unstretched…I would LOVE to be WL stretched but I am going to keep my goal reasonable. 

F. Any hair inspiration pictures or stories about who/what inspired you (in a POSITIVE way) to go natural or consider it

Seeing my sisters natural MBL hair inspired me, it was so pretty and curly and I wanted mine to be like that. She went from TWA to MBL in two years with her wigging regimen. Even though I wont be wigging to the intensity that she is/was I hope to be in the same place by then, APL or nearing MBL.

eta: for some reason it wont let me upload photos so I will do it later.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 15, 2013)

Put my hair back in twist. I really want them to last at least two weeks but my scalp starts to acts up after a week


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 16, 2013)

Cleansed with CJ cleansing conditioner
Detangled with SD Vanilla Silk
Used coconut oil & Cantu as a leave in
High top knot to airdry/style

My hair in it's natural state is so thirsty! I have to condition it more and I can't go days without moisturizing it like I can do with my roller set  hair. Since the sets smooth my strands, it allows my natural oil to travel down & moisturize my hair on it's own. Also, my curly hair can't go past 4 days without it being co-washed/conditioned, but my roller set hair can last 9 to 10 days. Back to roller setting on my next wash! lol Smooth hair is much less manipulation for me which equates to more strands being left on my head.


----------



## havilland (Sep 16, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Cleansed with CJ cleansing conditioner
> Detangled with SD Vanilla Silk
> Used coconut oil & Cantu as a leave in
> High top knot to airdry/style
> ...




your hair looks so cute!


----------



## Lita (Sep 16, 2013)

Sunday,washed with Elucence moisture poo,pomade shop cafe coffee con 1hr for the front of my hair,NG Slippery elm dc 1hr in the back,BR Coco cream spray leave-in,HH soft coconut & BR blueberry moisturizing hair cream...Dax gold on edges.

*Hair is air drying in 6 braids..pined-up


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 17, 2013)

My hair stylist is going on maternity leave next month, so I thought this would also be a good time to let my hair get some rest. I 'm either going to get a sew in bob weave installed before she goes or get some braids. I'm leaning more towards braids, cause I have better access to my scalp and won't have to wash as often. I'll be heading on a 2 week vacation soon after so it would be perfect timing.


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll be joining you guys. I really like this thread.

I am about 8 months post relaxer and 3 months post bc and notice that even though my transitioning regimen catered mostly to my natural hair, now that I am fully natural my regimen is almost completely different and it responds much better. I was using a lot more protein then and balancing conditioners. 


I finally have my staples down and just posted them in the TWA support thread. Here they are:

*Moisture DC *- Aussie Moist 3 minute Miracle, Komaza's Olive Moisture Mask

*Rinse out CO* - Aussie Moist, Komaza Moja Conditioner, AOGPB (for a light protein during the week)

*Protein* - Komaza Protein Strengthener

*Leave In* - Giovanni Direct Leave in
*Moisturizer* - Komaza Califia Moisturizing Spray

*Styler *- Taliah Waajid Curly Curl Cream, Eco Styler (the pink one)

I'm working on experimenting with some light butters to seal my hair. There are lots I want to try. 

I dc 2x a week alternating my dc conditioners and my hair likes this a lot. And just moisturize as needed. I use oils to pre poo but I've realized that my hair may not like them all that much. Or mabe I'm using too much. That's why I want to try butters.

Use Komaza protein strengther once a month to add a little bit of strength and that's it. I think that's pretty simple.


----------



## havilland (Sep 17, 2013)

Before and after shots of my edges. 


I used castor Oil hair grease to flat iron and edge control pomade with a scarf after.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 17, 2013)

havilland said:


> Before and after shots of my edges.
> 
> I used castor Oil hair grease to flat iron and edge control pomade with a scarf after.




AWESOME!!!

And my edges won't lay down for me. Just not ever. :-/

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Sep 17, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> And my edges won't lay down for me. Just not ever. :-/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Thanks....it's a work in progress.  i still have issues, but today they cooperated.


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 18, 2013)

Ending up flat ironing last weekend since it is cooler now. I think now I am going to start flat ironing every other week and protective styling afterwards to see how that works. I will wear my flat ironed hair out the weekend and then put up in a bun for the rest of the week. Will see how this works and if I notice any length retention.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 18, 2013)

I find myself moisturizing my roots thinking I have to keep my new growth.moist. but then I realize my whole head is new growth lol


----------



## Lita (Sep 18, 2013)

mz.rae said:


> Ending up flat ironing last weekend since it is cooler now. I think now I am going to start flat ironing every other week and protective styling afterwards to see how that works. I will wear my flat ironed hair out the weekend and then put up in a bun for the rest of the week. Will see how this works and if I notice any length retention.



mz.rae Wow! Looks like we have a similar routine..I plan to flat ion or blow dry,Twice a month..Buns/Bantu knots..On occasion use my curl wand,to maintain pin curls..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 19, 2013)

The picture on the left is from when I flat ironed my hair this past weekend. The picture on the left is a wash and go I did two weeks ago using the clump method. Prefer the clump method way more than shingling.


----------



## havilland (Sep 19, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I find myself moisturizing my roots thinking I have to keep my new growth.moist. but then I realize my whole head is new growth lol



Sooooooo true!


----------



## LdyKamz (Sep 19, 2013)

mz.rae said:


> View attachment 225783
> 
> The picture on the left is from when I flat ironed my hair this past weekend. The picture on the left is a wash and go I did two weeks ago using the clump method. Prefer the clump method way more than shingling.


 
mz.rae can you explain the clump method to me. Is it faster than shingling? I want to try something different for my wng this weekend.


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 19, 2013)

KammyGirl said:


> @mz.rae can you explain the clump method to me. Is it faster than shingling? I want to try something different for my wng this weekend.


 
Hey! And yes. I just part my hair in sections, apply the conditioner and gel. Instead of running your fingers through the hair you just applying it to your hair and smooth it with with your hands until the curl forms. I find this way is quicker and the curls hang and don't shrink up as much as shingling. I will find a video to post that shows the method.

ETA: Here is the video that I watched for the clumping method http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF0M4v3psQk


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Ladies, I know this thread is hair related but....hubby and I are expecting a little munchkin in about 7 months. 

Between the first trimester nausea and the constant pee runs to the restroom, I haven't had the time nor energy to be bothered with my hair. I did have a doctors appt. today so I finally took down the bantu knots from my previous rollerset hair. As soon as I'm done at the doctor, gonna put it back in bantu knots...make a turban scarf and leave it alone for a few more days. Hope you ladies have a great weekend.


----------



## ronie (Sep 20, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Hey Ladies, I know this thread is hair related but....hubby and I are expecting a little munchkin in about 7 months.
> 
> Between the first trimester nausea and the constant pee runs to the restroom, I haven't had the time nor energy to be bothered with my hair. I did have a doctors appt. today so I finally took down the bantu knots from my previous rollerset hair. As soon as I'm done at the doctor, gonna put it back in bantu knots...make a turban scarf and leave it alone for a few more days. Hope you ladies have a great weekend.



Congratulations on the little one. Wish you an awesome pregnancy, and fast and painfree (as painfree as possible) delivery.


----------



## havilland (Sep 20, 2013)

lulu97 congrats!!!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 20, 2013)

Congrats, lulu97!  :-D

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Sep 20, 2013)

Ponytail today. 

No humidity. My hair is silky as heck. It feels like someone else's hair!


----------



## Godyssey (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread, Havilland, your hair is beautiful, btw.  
I stopped my transition and BC'd a few months ago.

I'll be 2 years natural mid October and my hair is a few inches past my collar bone.

I'm still doing the phony pony, half wig deal, nothing exciting.  I've tried straightening my own hair but a. Because of the summer humidity and b. because of my regular fitness schedule, my hair stays in a state of reversion.  Opting not to unnecessarily damage my hair, I haven't straightened in awhile.  I will most likely keep it up until 3 years natural and it's long enough to do braid outs and ponies with some length to them.  

Anyway, yay for natural hair!  It is head over heels more healthy feeling and looking (it's so thick!) than my relaxed hair.  I love playing in it on wash days!  

My wash routine.  I only wash twice a month, to freshen it between washes, I either just rinse it while in the pony or I use this alcohol based hair perfume that I bought many years ago.  Crazy, I can't recall off hand who makes it but it works.  It's a large bottle and only takes a few squirts.

When I wash, I use Aveda dry remedy moisture shampoo and Aubrey Organics Jojoba & Aloe Revitalizing Conditioner, same products I used when relaxed but weren't so great while transitioning.

Before I BC'd, I'd come to the conclusion that I couldn't do a braidout but after doing a henna treatment it is now possible.  Unfortunately right now, I just don't have the length that I'm accustomed to.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 20, 2013)

Okay so, I am in braids and plan to keep them in for 2 months then come out of them for 2 months, and on and on again. I figure 2 months is enough to give me a break and then enough to play in it and baby it back to full blown moisture love. I plan to continue this for a full year and then reevaluate again. 

So by December 2014, I will be seeing what is it my hair needs and give it that.

Things I hope to learn successfully: twist outs, braid outs, cute styles with my hair that don't make me look retarded..


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 21, 2013)

JJamiah: Omg! I was thinking of doing the same thing!!!
We must be buddies. Seriously this time!
I'm in Senegalese twists until October 19. I was planning to do 6 weeks, but I can stretch it another two if we're really gona do it


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 22, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Hey Ladies, I know this thread is hair related but....hubby and I are expecting a little munchkin in about 7 months.   Between the first trimester nausea and the constant pee runs to the restroom, I haven't had the time nor energy to be bothered with my hair. I did have a doctors appt. today so I finally took down the bantu knots from my previous rollerset hair. As soon as I'm done at the doctor, gonna put it back in bantu knots...make a turban scarf and leave it alone for a few more days. Hope you ladies have a great weekend.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 22, 2013)

So I tried a braid out and it was a fail. My hair didn't dry completely so some parts were frizzy and puffy ,so I put out in a ponytail. My hair takes a long time to dry and I even sat under the dryer for a little while last night hoping it would be fully dry this morning for church.


----------



## havilland (Sep 22, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> So I tried a braid out and it was a fail. My hair didn't dry completely so some parts were frizzy and puffy ,so I put out in a ponytail. My hair takes a long time to dry and I even sat under the dryer for a little while last night hoping it would be fully dry this morning for church.



I'm sorry, Girl. Sometimes I think natural hair should have a section in the card store. 

"Thinking of you on your bad hair day"

"Happy 'humidity sucks' day"

"Deepest sympathy for the loss of your chunk of hair at the hand of that detangling incident"

"Sorry your favorite product was discontinued/changed formula" 

"You're my soulmate. Love Always, your favorite Wide tooth comb"


Ahhhhh natural hair is indeed a journey full of ups  and downs and spins around.


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 22, 2013)

havilland said:


> I'm sorry, Girl. Sometimes I think natural hair should have a section in the card store.
> 
> "Thinking of you on your bad hair day"
> 
> ...



Lmao....so true


----------



## havilland (Sep 22, 2013)

Godyssey and JJamiah


Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 22, 2013)

havilland said:


> I'm sorry, Girl. Sometimes I think natural hair should have a section in the card store.
> 
> "Thinking of you on your bad hair day"
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 23, 2013)

Well I decided to try a braid out again on dry hair last night. My hair looked so pretty until I got to the ends they are a bushy mess.  Just don't know what to do about them, maybe they are too dry. But it's back in a afro puff


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's a pic 



I'm singing " I rock rough and stuff with my afro puffs" lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 23, 2013)

Rae81 have you ever thought about putting rollers on the ends? For my braidouts, I braid all but the last 2-3 inches, add more product, smooth then use rollers or flexi rods. Keeps the tangles away and also makes it look a little more uniform if that makes sense.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 23, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Rae81 have you ever thought about putting rollers on the ends? For my braidouts, I braid all but the last 2-3 inches, add more product, smooth then use rollers or flexi rods. Keeps the tangles away and also makes it look a little more uniform if that makes sense.



I did use rollers I think I need to baby them smh choice then extra moisture. The rest of my hair feels good but my ends are so dry


----------



## havilland (Sep 24, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I did use rollers I think I need to baby them smh choice then extra moisture. The rest of my hair feels good but my ends are so dry



you may need to experiment with your leave in.  my ends have had the same issue.  all of a sudden lately they seem more balanced. 

i have been using regular conditioner as a leave in and i think that may have helped.....over time though.....at first i saw no difference.....but i kept at it and it does seem to be working.  all of a sudden my hair is softer and more manageable.

i would say in the last 4 months or so.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Sep 24, 2013)

My hair is feeling weird.  I desperately need to DC, but I have to order my DC's online & they won't be here for a few days.  This makes me sad 

Anyway, I flat ironed my hair a few weeks ago & snapped this pic:




Talk about naturally flexible


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 24, 2013)

curlycrocheter said:


> My hair is feeling weird.  I desperately need to DC, but I have to order my DC's online & they won't be here for a few days.  This makes me sad
> 
> Anyway, I flat ironed my hair a few weeks ago & snapped this pic:
> 
> ...



*****************

Pretty hair! Do you have a Whole Foods near you? When I'm out of my staple DC's, I will grab a conditioner from Whole Foods or just pick up something from Sally's.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 24, 2013)

Staple product stash!!!

This has changed.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Sep 25, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> *****************
> 
> Pretty hair! Do you have a Whole Foods near you? When I'm out of my staple DC's, I will grab a conditioner from Whole Foods or just pick up something from Sally's.



Thank you!  And yes, I have 2 Whole Foods near me & can't use practically anything from them!

Everything at WF has shea butter in & shea butter sets my scalp ablaze :burning:

And everything that doesn't have shea butter has cones in it,& I don't use cones.  Plus, I can't afford to keep buying 8oz bottles at $10 a pop.  I use that in one wash day.

Woe is me...the problems of a long haired natural


----------



## havilland (Sep 25, 2013)

curlycrocheter said:


> Thank you!  And yes, I have 2 Whole Foods near me & can't use practically anything from them!
> 
> Everything at WF has shea butter in & shea butter sets my scalp ablaze :burning:
> 
> ...



This is the same issue I have. I have to keep 59-11 bottles of Hairveda on hand because my hair hates most everything else.  And an order takes two weeks. But I can't complain because my hair is thriving with those dern magic fairy dust products.... LOL


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 25, 2013)

havilland said:


> This is the same issue I have. I have to keep 59-11 bottles of Hairveda on hand because my hair hates most everything else.  And an order takes two weeks. But I can't complain because my hair is thriving with those dern magic fairy dust products.... LOL



What do you use from hairVeda


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 25, 2013)

Ladies, I flat ironed my hair on the 23rd, so I could trim some.  Good news is that I'm confident I don't have anymore relaxed ends in the front.  I'll verify this on my next wash day.

The bad news is that it didn't really come out smooth.   I may have to buy that K2 that Havilland has.  havilland do you feel like it makes your hair smoother or is it just peace of mind, because you know that protectant is getting on each strand.  Please advise!

I'm too tired/lazy to re-upload the pics, but here's a link to the results.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19008873&postcount=1496


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 25, 2013)

curlycrocheter said:


> Thank you!  And yes, I have 2 Whole Foods near me & can't use practically anything from them!
> 
> Everything at WF has shea butter in & shea butter sets my scalp ablaze :burning:
> 
> ...



**********

Awww sorry to hear that! Lucky for me, my hair is not picky when it comes to products...I have staples but I can always pick something up locally to hold me over. Don't care about cones either. Good luck girl


----------



## havilland (Sep 25, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> What do you use from hairVeda



Everything. LOL 

Conditioners 
Hairveda moisture 24/7 - co wash 
MoisturePro - light protein 
Strinillah - weekly deep conditioner. 
Methi sativa - for shedding and hard protein

Oils
Jardin hair oil

Cleansing
Amla cream rinse

Moisturizers
Red tea cream
Busy Izzy Buttered up

Other 
Almond glaze is great for dry skin and dry hairline


----------



## havilland (Sep 25, 2013)

MileHighDiva


The K2 is great BUT I would call them after you order and tell them your reservoirs broke. So they will send you two more for free.  You can't buy them separate and they are fragile. I cracked both of mine with sparing use and I am very careful with them.

To their credit they just mailed me replacements no questions asked. No shipping charge or questions about warranty. 

Be careful not to let it get too hot. The temp controls are very accurate. I never need more than one pass.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 25, 2013)

Braid out on old rollerset hair. I didn't roll the ends before bed and boy oh boy what a huge difference..in other news, my hair has that scalp-ey smell so I will co-wash tonight...thinking about doing a flexi-rod set after.


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 26, 2013)

Going to give hot combing a try, wasn't a fan if the electric hot hot comb in the past but my technique wasn't really good back then. Will see how it turns out.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 26, 2013)

Did a ponytail roller set. I'm kinda excited about my whole head looking like my roots


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 26, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Did a ponytail roller set. I'm kinda excited about my whole head looking like my roots
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 226897



Pretty! I love roller sets!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 26, 2013)

******************


----------



## Godyssey (Sep 26, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Braid out on old rollerset hair. I didn't roll the ends before bed and boy oh boy what a huge difference..in other news, my hair has that scalp-ey smell so I will co-wash tonight...thinking about doing a flexi-rod set after.




lulu97

Your Braidout is so pretty!  It looks very smooth. Do you use setting lotion to get it that way?  Thanks


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 27, 2013)

Godyssey Thank you! 

For this particular braidout, I used my moisturizer (conditioner/water mix) and did 3 big braids. Most of the time, I will use that or just plain coconut oil. I like soft touchable hair so I don't use any setting lotion or gels on my actual strands...ever. I never worry too much about hold when I style because I generally only wear it down a few days then I throw it in a ponytail or bun. HTH


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 27, 2013)

Juicy high bun I did from that old braidout. Used coconut oil throughout my hair before putting it up.


----------



## havilland (Sep 28, 2013)

I am lovin this weather. My curls have been popping and not frizzy


I want to do another blow out. But I won't. I won't. I won't....keep saying it until you believe!


----------



## Napp (Sep 28, 2013)

I blew out my hair and did a big braid style. I think I am going to try doing this 2 times a month


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 28, 2013)

I think I'm officially starting my transition. I'm four month post. Put in box braid today- hoping to wear them for 6 weeks.


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 28, 2013)

Flat ironed my hair again today here is what I did:

I washed with Lush shampoo bar (Can't remember the name)
DC'ed for an hour with Redken Silk Lock not sure if that's the correct name, it's the one that replaced the Smooth Down Butter Treat. Don't know why they discontinued the Smooth Down Butter Treat, the Silk Lock is just ok =/
Applied my Lacio Lacio and GVP Silk Infusion Leave in, detangled
Sprayed my Heat Protectant and blowed dried my hair and applied Shea Butter to the sections
I used an electric straighten comb and then flat ironed may hair.

I don't know I may be a unicorn but I lose way less hair when I just blow dry the hair and get it over as opposed to air drying it with braids, banding, threading, rollersetting to stretch the hair before straightening. Even when I was child and teenager whenever I or my mom would braid my hair and let it air dry over night prior to straightening I would loose a lot of hair so I'm just going to keep blow drying my hair. I also think I am going to keep my hair straight from now on, for me it is just easier to maintain especially since I am on a very busy schedule lately.


----------



## havilland (Sep 29, 2013)

I am having a hair "kunundrum".  When I shampoo my hair and clarify, although I feel the shampoo is too harsh, my hair acts better when i do.  

The curls are bouncier. And more defined. 

I'm not liking this revelation.....because I think shampoo does more harm than good in the long term.  

Now I am thinking I may add a clay type cleanser to my routine to get my strands cleaner.  

Any thoughts, Ladies?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2013)

havilland I was just passing through this thread  Although not natural, I've recently started using bentonite clay and I really really like it.    I think it's worth trying out as an alternative to shampoo.   I'm going to try it on dd who is natural today.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 29, 2013)

havilland said:


> I am having a hair "kunundrum".  When I shampoo my hair and clarify, although I feel the shampoo is too harsh, my hair acts better when i do.
> 
> The curls are bouncier. And more defined.
> 
> ...


********

I've never tried clay...but I have no issues with shampoo. I shampoo regularly and only use co-washing/co-cleansing in between washes. Maybe more people with experience with clay will chime in.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 29, 2013)

I went to Sally's to pick up more rollers...I left mad that they only had two packs of the big sizes. So got in my car to leave to hunt down more, didn't feel like being bothered...so went right back in the store and picked up some purple flexi rods. They gave me a few free samples, so I'm back to being happy


----------



## z3000zee (Sep 30, 2013)

havilland said:


> I am having a hair "kunundrum".  When I shampoo my hair and clarify, although I feel the shampoo is too harsh, my hair acts better when i do.
> 
> The curls are bouncier. And more defined.
> 
> ...



If your hair likes shampoo, it likes shampoo.  Go with it.   Every technique, even co-washing, is not for everyone.  Like the other poster, I use shampoo regularly.  I shampoo once a week and my hair is doing just fine.  If I need to wash more than that then I do-wash.  Before I shampoo I also soak with coconut oil.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 30, 2013)

I wash my hair once a week with shampoo apart and in between I do co washes


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 30, 2013)

Deep conditioning on dry hair all day with Aubrey Organics GBP in preparation for my salon appt tomorrow.  I'm ready to run my fingers through my hair and swang back and forth. Hahahahahahaha!

This past year, I have learned so much about my hair. I realized that for me it's not about products. As long as my scalp is clean, strands conditioned, and I keep the ends lubricated... it's fine. The important discovery is that most of these products can be found in Whole Foods. So that's what I'm sticking to purchasing from now on. 

Styling wise: keep the strands stretched with rollersets or heat styling every now and again and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 30, 2013)

My hair must be growing spinning: well, of course it always is) because I'm now able to just take my unstretched/unstraightened natural hair and put it into a high bunny tail without getting a headache!

I'm thinking about jumping on the Curlformers train, especially for DD.

If shampoo works for you, then, by all means, use it!  havilland


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 1, 2013)

Got a fresh press at the salon and LAWD just to feel my scalp again.....WINNING....can you tell by my pic that I was happy?! lol


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 1, 2013)

lulu97: you and your hair are so beautiful!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 1, 2013)

davisbr88 Awwwww thank you Lady!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 2, 2013)

So to maintain my pressed hair, I decided to sleep in 5 purple flexi rods. Well my hair was so slick, that 2 of the flexi rods came undone and I ended up looking all kinds of cray cray. One side was hella cute with loose curls, the other side was half curly and straight....and the back was just pin straight. Wearing it down looked a hot mess, so I decided on a banana clip ponytail instead.


----------



## havilland (Oct 4, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Got a fresh press at the salon and LAWD just to feel my scalp again.....WINNING....can you tell by my pic that I was happy?! lol




PRETTY!


Love that feeling!!!!


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't wait to straighten my hair.


----------



## havilland (Oct 4, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I can't wait to straighten my hair.




Girl ME TOOOOOOOO!!!!

I am rocking the half wig this week......and weekend.....it's too hot to straighten but i want to try my EDGE STICK.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 4, 2013)

So after struggling with the flexi rods a few nights to maintain my straight hair, I mastered it. The curls were nice and bouncy. However, I did NOT like sleeping in those things and could not figure out the proper placement to make sleep comfortable. So if y'all have any tips, fill a sister in. lol

I settled on bantu knots for the next few days. I only do 3 and I sleep like a baby in those.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 4, 2013)

_I will succeed in this 6 month personal no heat challenge... I will succeed in this 6 month personal no heat challenge..._

Doing what @havilland said, keep saying it until you believe.

I MUST reach my goal of APL by next summer and I already messed up a small area in the back with heat damage. Not much, and suprisingly it hasn't broken off or anything, but still I feel like it's a slight step back.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 5, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> So after struggling with the flexi rods a few nights to maintain my straight hair, I mastered it. The curls were nice and bouncy. However, I did NOT like sleeping in those things and could not figure out the proper placement to make sleep comfortable. *So if y'all have any tips, fill a sister in. lol
> *
> I settled on bantu knots for the next few days. I only do 3 and I sleep like a baby in those.


lulu97, I've heard of people rolling them at the top of the head. Like, pulling  the hair up to roll and just using a few (3 or 4). Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 5, 2013)

Honey Bee said:


> lulu97, I've heard of people rolling them at the top of the head. Like, pulling  the hair up to roll and just using a few (3 or 4). Haven't tried it yet.



**************
That's a really good idea. I will try it again tonight. This set I used 4 but I placed it in 4 quadrants (parted down the middle, and then divided those in two) and every angle that I laid on produced the flexi rod poking me somewhere. It turned out nice....but like I said the sleep was horrible. I don't have any close ups but this is a pic hubby took at dinner. All the curls are pushed towards the back cause I was grubbing. lol


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 5, 2013)

All this time I thought this was a thread about people who are very limber. I thought it was in the health and fitness in my head. I have headers turned off on my phone so I can't read the previews! 



Now I have a great thread to read.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 5, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> All this time I thought this was a thread about people who are very limber. I thought it was in the health and fitness in my head. I have headers turned off on my phone so I can't read the previews!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**************
Pahahahahaha! I hollered off of that one!!!!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 6, 2013)

Straightening day is set for October 18. I'm excited!
Doing plenty of cowashing and bunning between now and then


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 6, 2013)

Subbing! I'll be stalking a couple of your guys . davisbr88 LOVE LOVE LOVE your Youtube channel


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 6, 2013)

Apparently I'm already subbed .....GOTS' TA' DO BETTA'!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft: Thanks, girl! I haven't updated that thing in so long. I think I am really going to get back into it in 2014, though


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 6, 2013)

Put my hair back in twist


----------



## havilland (Oct 6, 2013)

davisbr88 said:


> Straightening day is set for October 18. I'm excited!
> Doing plenty of cowashing and bunning between now and then



Mine too!  I got my appointment with Reniece for the 18th. Yay!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 6, 2013)

havilland said:


> Mine too!  I got my appointment with Reniece for the 18th. Yay!



Nice! If I still lived in the area, I would be so jealous of you! 
Definitely come back in here with pictures!


----------



## havilland (Oct 6, 2013)

davisbr88 said:


> Nice! If I still lived in the area, I would be so jealous of you!
> Definitely come back in here with pictures!



I promise I will. I can't wait.


----------



## Wenbev (Oct 6, 2013)

subscribing...This is a great thread from the couple of pages I've
read.

I'm on my third and final big chop from relaxers and silkeners.  All natural but prefer to wear my hair straight during winter/spring.  I love the versatility of my hair!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 6, 2013)

I like this thread! I'm a fencer and may hang out here for a while . I have a weave consult with Reniece next Sunday and that may start my official transitioning journey. We 'll see!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 7, 2013)

So after much deliberation and stalking  (You know who you are )

I've decided to transition to natural. 

Why? I'm currently going on 6 months post and frankly this has been a long time coming. I love my texturized hair, but I want to experience my coils again and this time enjoy them. With that being said.....let the good times roll (and bad times too...I guess .)

YAYYYYYY I'm so happy! I've been going back and forth about this for weeks.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So after much deliberation and stalking  (You know who you are )  I've decided to transition to natural.  Why? I'm currently going on 6 months post and frankly this has been a long time coming. I love I texturized hair, but I want to experience my coils again and this time enjoy them. With that being said.....let the good time roll (and bad times too...I guess .)  YAYYYYYY I'm so happy! I've been going back and forth about this for weeks.



Congratulations!! I can't wait to see those coils!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So after much deliberation and stalking  (You know who you are )
> 
> I've decided to transition to natural.
> 
> ...



Oh my god! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks @xutexas and DoDo, I so appreciate the support !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So after much deliberation and stalking  (You know who you are )
> 
> I've decided to transition to natural.
> 
> ...



***************
Congrats Lady! I'm still growing out my relaxer too so we can go through the good and bad together. lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 7, 2013)

lulu97

Your among the many I plan to stalk..so...um...yeah  lol.

How many post are you? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear beautiful lady in this picture,

I don't know you and I hope you don't get offended from me posting your picture but I.MUST.HAVE.THESE.TWISTS.STAT

Sincerely,
lulu97


**********
I mentioned before my stylist is expecting and going on maternity leave really soon and I was looking for a braided style to last a few months. I've had senegalese twists a few times but they were a pain to take out. I still want them but just bigger. Then again, maybe the bigger ones wont last as long? IDK I'm so indecisive.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lulu97
> 
> Your among the many I plan to stalk..so...um...yeah  lol.
> 
> How many post are you? If you don't mind me asking.



*************
Awwwwwwww how sweet. I'm here to help.

I'm not sure the exact number because at the time I was just going with the flow. My stylist refused to relax and color my hair...she said my hair was breaking from being double processed and made me choose one, so I just told her to stop relaxing it. (ya girl is pushing 35 and not getting any younger so I chose to keep the color) I trusted her and just went with it. Chile, I even thought being natural was just wearing your own hair and not a weave!!! lol 
I do remember it being in 2011 though so I always say 2 years.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 7, 2013)

lulu97

Thanks for the response. 2 years huh? We'll your hair is beautiful. You and your stylist are doing a awesome job.


----------



## havilland (Oct 7, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I like this thread! I'm a fencer and may hang out here for a while . I have a weave consult with Reniece next Sunday and that may start my official transitioning journey. We 'll see!



I'm warning you .....Reniece will convince you to go natural. Lol!  She converted me and I was a die hard, bone straight, "ne'er gonna go natcha" kinda chick. 

She's not pushy or anything but her energy is strong and she knows her some hair......it's hard not to take her advice when you want to grow some hair. Good luck with your consult!  If you are gonna go natural, you couldn't have a better guide.  

I still can't believe I'm natural..........


----------



## havilland (Oct 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So after much deliberation and stalking  (You know who you are )
> 
> I've decided to transition to natural.
> 
> ...



Congrats!!!!!

The fact that you texturized first AND are used to long stretches is going to help you soooooooo much!   

((((Hugs))))


----------



## z3000zee (Oct 7, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Dear beautiful lady in this picture,
> 
> I don't know you and I hope you don't get offended from me posting your picture but I.MUST.HAVE.THESE.TWISTS.STAT
> 
> ...



Beautiful.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 7, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I like this thread! I'm a fencer and may hang out here for a while . I have a weave consult with Reniece next Sunday and that may start my official transitioning journey. We 'll see!



xu93texas, you're living my fantasy of jetting off to the DMV, so that Reniece's "gifted hands" can do my hair.  Can I live vicariously through you?  Please report back on your experience and what happens.  Pix and everything!  I can't wait to hear about your experience with Reniece.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> So after much deliberation and stalking  (You know who you are )
> 
> I've decided to transition to natural.
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft

Girl, I can only imagine your gorgeous mane natural!  This is going to be an awesome long term transition!   

 to the naturally flexible side


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 7, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Girl, I can only imagine your gorgeous mane natural!  This is going to be an awesome long term transition!
> 
> to the naturally flexible side



MileHighDiva 

THank you so much! I'll be coming to you for moral support and style tips


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 7, 2013)

havilland said:


> I'm warning you .....Reniece will convince you to go natural. Lol!  She converted me and I was a die hard, bone straight, "ne'er gonna go natcha" kinda chick.  She's not pushy or anything but her energy is strong and she knows her some hair......it's hard not to take her advice when you want to grow some hair. Good luck with your consult!  If you are gonna go natural, you couldn't have a better guide.  I still can't believe I'm natural..........



Thanks for the warning I kinda got a feeling how it's all going to go down.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 7, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> xu93texas, you're living my fantasy of jetting off to the DMV, so that Reniece's "gifted hands" can do my hair.  Can I live vicariously through you?  Please report back on your experience and what happens.  Pix and everything!  I can't wait to hear about your experience with Reniece.



MileHighDiva,  I'm so excited. I've been patiently waiting to get in. I had my finger on the trigger  ready to pounce. Those slots filled up within minutes!!  So this appt. is just for the weave consult. I 'll post pics after my first weave service.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft xu93texas

What brand bottled water do you ladies drink?  Something most be in the water, I was just reading on againstallodds blog that she is considering transitioning to natural.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 7, 2013)

MileHighDiva

I dunno what's going on . I'm happy I'm not alone though .  Her hair beautiful now, so I'm sure its going to be just as beautiful natural.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 7, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> EnExitStageLeft xu93texas  What brand bottled water do you ladies drink?  Something most be in the water, I was just reading on againstallodds blog that she is considering transitioning to natural.



I miss my curls and I just ready to be done with chemicals. I absolutely love my ng when it grows out. Now that I have an appt. with Reniece, there's no reason not to


----------



## havilland (Oct 7, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Thanks for the warning I kinda got a feeling how it's all going to go down.



She is not pushy at all. She will just make a recommendation based on what she thinks is best. Then you can choose to do what you want. I will tell u this. She is almost always right and you will be better off for listening to her. 

Only advice she gave me I didn't take was going natural sooner and not doing such a long transition. I'm happy I was able to manage my transition so well without chopping after one year, but I DEFINITELY wish I had listened to her and did it sooner. 

My fav thing about her is that she is NOT scissor happy. She will never cut more hair than you approve.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know why.my scalp always act up when I wear twist.


----------



## blue_flower (Oct 7, 2013)

A. I just posted a picture of a braid out I did this morning. I like the braid outs more than the twists , but next time I will twist my hair by the roots and then braid

B. I'm keeping it simple with braid outs and puffs. I use Paul Mitchell's The Conditioner and Oyins hair dew at night when I rebraid my hair- I do 6-8 braids. Oils are too heavy for my hair so I will use Oyins Burnt Sugar Pomade if my hair feels really dry. However my hair feels really soft with The Conditioner and Hair Dew. I wash as needed.

C. I think I texturized for 4 years? Just for me Texture softener.  I transitioned for a year and 6 months. I just wore my hair balled up. Last month I had 3-4 inches cut off. Stretched my hair is shoulder length.

D. My only setback was having lost length from that much needed haircut. 

E. My goal is to keep my hair moisturized and grow my hair back to MBL. I hope to have 2 more inches if hair by the beginning of the new year. My ultimate goal is to have length like HairCrush.

F. I was natural before but I thought it was too hard to manage. Then I see ladies wearing false hair pieces that look like my own natural hair. Saw no point in trying to tame my hair through chemicals and still getting scalp burns and having patchy textures.

G. It feels great having my natural texture and wearing my hair out more. I get compliments everyday. Just can't wait to have long hair again!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats to all the ladies deciding to transition!

I believe like anything else in life, it's as easy or as hard as you make it. I decided a long time ago that this change was going to be easy and so far it has. I have enjoyed every minute of it. I just trim as I see fit...probably be like my stylist and take 5 years to grow out my relaxer! pahahahaha These relaxed ends are gonna ride with me all the way to hip length and beyond! woot woot

I found that as long as my strands are smooth (all one texture) it's not difficult at all. I made roller sets my 2nd husband and we are in a long term committed relationship. Good luck.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 8, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> What brand bottled water do you ladies drink?  Something most be in the water, I was just reading on againstallodds blog that she is considering transitioning to natural.



MileHighDiva Haha my mama spiked my water. She's got me on the fence. I'm 15 weeks post this week so I'm thinking I might just stretch until the end of the year and make my mind up then.



EnExitStageLeft said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> I dunno what's going on . I'm happy I'm not alone though .  Her hair beautiful now, so I'm sure its going to be just as beautiful natural.


EnExitStageLeft I'm so excited to follow your transition!!!! Your texlaxed is gorg and lush, your natural hair will definitely be too!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks againstallodds !


----------



## ronie (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft you will have one beautiful head of natural hair. Your textured hair is so thick and lush, I can just imagine what your hair will look like natural. Wish you a happy and smooth transition.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

THANK YOU SO MUCH RONIE! Your sweet words mean a lot. You have beautiful natural hair, I hope to have the same one day.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

Todays slick back bun on air dried stretched hair w/ and w/o flash. 

(w/o flash)



(w/ flash)



(w/ flash)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2013)

So today makes a full week since my press and I'm sick of wearing my hair down. Decided to rock a high doughnut bun with bangs even though my bangs are grown out. lol 
Plan to rock buns a few more days, then maybe do a french braid after.


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 8, 2013)

I am becoming more and more naturally flexible the longer I stay natural and I love the versatility.  This is a great thread OP. Congrats also to those who have decided to transition.  I did it for 13 mths and learned a lot about my hair during that time.


----------



## havilland (Oct 8, 2013)

today i did a two step treatment.  noticed my hair was shedding a bit more than usual......

- one hour with (Hairveda) Methi Sativa step one protein  (my hair LOVES this protein...felt like SILK!!!)
- 30 minutes with Step two moisture
- co wash with Hairveda Moisture 24/7

air dried in a ponytail.

Shedding stopped immediately.


----------



## havilland (Oct 8, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I don't know why.my scalp always act up when I wear twist.




is it your products maybe ?  or possibly your scalp doesn't like the manipulation?  

my scalp hates braids and twists....for me it's the exposure to the air....my scalp likes to be covered with hair.


----------



## Britt (Oct 8, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> So today makes a full week since my press and I'm sick of wearing my hair down. Decided to rock a high doughnut bun with bangs even though my bangs are grown out. lol
> Plan to rock buns a few more days, then maybe do a french braid after.



I love your hair! Love that you wear it straight and curly! My flat ironing game leaves much to be desired, but when I'm fully natural I always saw myself getting my hair straightened like once a month, especially during the colder months.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2013)

Brittster said:


> I love your hair! Love that you wear it straight and curly! My flat ironing game leaves much to be desired, but when I'm fully natural I always saw myself getting my hair straightened like once a month, especially during the colder months.



************
Awwww thank you Lady. 
I know what you mean, I have zero skills when it comes to straightening my own hair, but I can do a mean roller set! lol


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 9, 2013)

havilland said:


> is it your products maybe ?  or possibly your scalp doesn't like the manipulation?
> 
> my scalp hates braids and twists....for me it's the exposure to the air....my scalp likes to be covered with hair.



Hmm...Maybe my scalp doesn't like being exposed to the air. Even when I wore my hair in a corn rowed updo it did the same thing. My hair is normally pulled back in a bun.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 10, 2013)

Just Gawjus!!!!! My hair inspiration that I stalk on Instagram.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

Straighten my hair today. Finally MBL! Next stop WL!
Flat ironed:


Blow Dried:


My Cheesin':


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft: congrats!!! I love MBL. I think that might be my favorite length 
I can't wait to straighten on Friday. Been cowashing and bunning, making sure my hair is in the most moisturized condition for the heat.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

@davisbr88 Thank you

How long has it been since you straighten?


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Straighten my hair today. Finally MBL! Next stop WL! Flat ironed:  Blow Dried:  My Cheesin':



Congratulations!! You're MBL, you'll be WL in no time


----------



## Lita (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Beautiful...Nice & healthy..Love it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Napp (Oct 13, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Just Gawjus!!!!! My hair inspiration that I stalk on Instagram.



Wow she has my dream length


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

xu93texas

Thanks girl! I can't wait to get there.

Lita

I hope to be your length one day. Let us


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft,  that hair needs to be in a "swang" video...taps foot.  I've been waiting patiently.   Do you at least swang it back in forth for date night/church...something?  I feel some type of way about you stringing me out for the hair porn in bits in pieces.  Make the *DARN SWANG VIDEO!*  Yes, I'm yelling!  Your hair has so much body just in pix, I can only imagine it in a "swang" that thang hair porn video. 

Congratulations on MBL!  Healthy and   Stick to your recipe for success, because your hair is beautiful!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva

I'll make the swang video when I get the link to your upcoming blog. Yep.....I WENT THERE! SO DO IT ALREADY :fishslap! Thanks for the sweet words though . Lets hope it looks half as good as yours once I'm fully natural.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Straighten my hair today. Finally MBL! Next stop WL!
> Flat ironed:
> 
> Blow Dried:
> ...



Congratulations! Looks beautiful!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Awe,thank you..,I plan on cutting back to hip length soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 13, 2013)

Lita

BACK TO HIP!!!

Chile I would LOVE to have that option


----------



## Lita (Oct 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft My ends are not as thick,like I want...Well see.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ajargon02 (Oct 14, 2013)

havilland said:


> I'm sorry, Girl. Sometimes I think natural hair should have a section in the card store.
> 
> "Thinking of you on your bad hair day"
> 
> ...



Ok  now those are funny & that can make money! You shld get in touch with American greetings!


----------



## z3000zee (Oct 14, 2013)

I did a henna/indigo treatment last night. I am loving my hair this morning.  I mixed it with Amla and Shikaki.  I may start adding other powders in the future.  I was never a product junkie but I think I my become a powder and herb junkie.  So much fun, the results are amazing and the costs are a lot less.

Sorry about that wrong forum.

By the way, I straightened my hair last weekend.  I think it was too safe.  It was no where near silky straight but I got an idea of the length and thickness of my hair.  I had quite a bit of growth in one year and it was thick.  I keep forgetting how deceptive shrinkage can be.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 14, 2013)

My hair is dry. Will overnight dc's help


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> My hair is dry. Will overnight dc's help



Rae81

its definitely should


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 14, 2013)

My hair gets dry mid-week.  I guess it's time to start cowashing between washes.


----------



## veesweets (Oct 14, 2013)

Why haven't I joined this thread yet?  I definitely consider myself 'naturally flexible'


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Rae81
> 
> its definitely should



I'm going to try it out.


----------



## havilland (Oct 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> xu93texas
> 
> Thanks girl! I can't wait to get there.
> 
> ...



Looks good Chica!   Just beautiful hair and a beautiful woman.


----------



## havilland (Oct 14, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> My hair is dry. Will overnight dc's help



I am not a fan of overnight conditioning because it makes my hair mushy,  but for me an overnight oil treatment with a baggy might do the trick.  

Also check out Chicoro's Moisture Drenched prepoo.  There's a thread in here somewhere.  Try that treatment for a few hours with each shampoo for awhile. 

Another option is using your rinse out conditioner as a leave in.


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @davisbr88 Thank you
> 
> How long has it been since you straighten?



End of August!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking good ladies! Can't say the same for myself though. Finally got around to washing my hair after it was pressed...did a roller set and threw it into a side ponytail. It's been in the same funky ugly ponytail since then! lol I've been dealing with major nausea from this pregnancy and I could really care less about my hair when all I'm thinking about is keeping down food! Grrrrrrrrr

So happy to have this braid appt next week so I can at least look cute. I'm almost certain that my hair will be in protective styles throughout this pregnancy and possibly to the end of next year. Not because of hair growth, but simply because I just can't be bothered. I will be flip flopping between braids and sew-ins so I wont have much to report...but I will be sure to check in with you gals when I get a new style and support your milestones. I'll be hanging in the pregnancy/motherhood forum for a while so I can whine and pout about all these changes going on with my body. lol


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 14, 2013)

lulu97

Awwww girl it'll all be worth it when you bundle of joy arrives ! Your curly pony is so cute. I may have to start doing ponytail rollersets again....I dunno. That's a lot of work for a hair lazy joker such as myself .


----------



## Lita (Oct 15, 2013)

lulu97 I like your hair,ponytail looks really nice....

*Congrats,with the little one on the way..Awwwe..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 15, 2013)

havilland

I just seen what you said. Thank you so much! Did you ever straighten you hair?


----------



## havilland (Oct 15, 2013)

lulu97

Congrats!!!


----------



## havilland (Oct 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> havilland
> 
> I just seen what you said. Thank you so much! Did you ever straighten you hair?



Rarely.  I'm straightening this weekend.


----------



## havilland (Oct 15, 2013)

Clipped a few ends this morning since I was up and couldn't sleep. I need to chill since I see Reniece Friday. 

I'm having a hair attitude day. Not happy with my last crispy crunchy noodle poodle wash n go attempt.....why do I try???


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats on the baby lulu97.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have tried unsuccessfully the past two days to wear a braid out. I give up, my hair takes to long to fully dry. I would have braid it up on a Friday night and let it dry the whole weekend, I don't have time for that


----------



## havilland (Oct 15, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I have tried unsuccessfully the past two days to wear a braid out. I give up, my hair takes to long to fully dry. I would have braid it up on a Friday night and let it dry the whole weekend, I don't have time for that




GIRL!!!!!!

I tried a wash n go and it took two days to fully dry????  *********.......

i can't even with this hair


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 15, 2013)

havilland said:


> GIRL!!!!!!
> 
> I tried a wash n go and it took two days to fully dry????  *********.......
> 
> i can't even with this hair



It's ridiculous that it takes so long to dry


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the Congrats and well wishes! xoxo


----------



## havilland (Oct 15, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> It's ridiculous that it takes so long to dry



I blame shrinkage and the hair gods who hate me....


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 15, 2013)

havilland said:


> I blame shrinkage and the hair gods who hate me....



Yes! My hair is still wet 24 hours after rinsing out my DC.  How does this make sense?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Oct 16, 2013)

I think this is where I belong. Hi ladies!


----------



## havilland (Oct 17, 2013)

Trini_Chutney said:


> I think this is where I belong. Hi ladies!



Welcome!!!!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 17, 2013)

havilland said:


> GIRL!!!!!!
> 
> I tried a wash n go and* it took two days to fully dry????*  *********.......
> 
> i can't even with this hair



I am right here with you! You don't even know!


----------



## havilland (Oct 17, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Yes! My hair is still wet 24 hours after rinsing out my DC.  How does this make sense?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's insane!!!


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 17, 2013)

havilland said:


> It's insane!!!



I need to know what hairstyles I can do if my hair takes forever to dry. I miss the days of washing my hair in the evening, braiding it up and it's dry in the morning


----------



## z3000zee (Oct 17, 2013)

I should probably know this but why does it take such a long time for you guys hair to dry?  I am still learning.  My hair typically dries overnight and I am all natural.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 17, 2013)

z3000zee said:


> I should probably know this but why does it take such a long time for you guys hair to dry?  I am still learning.  My hair typically dries overnight and I am all natural.



Generally it is low porosity and/or a tighter curl pattern. Also coarser hair as in thicker hair strands tends to hold onto water longer.


----------



## z3000zee (Oct 17, 2013)

DoDo said:


> Generally it is low porosity and/or a tighter curl pattern. Also coarser hair as in thicker hair strands tends to hold onto water longer.



Thanks.  That make sense.  Although I have a thick head hair, I don't think think I have thick hair strands.  I figured that is partially why I never did well with relaxers.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 17, 2013)

I am seriously thinking about cowashing and doing a braidout today..........hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I am seriously thinking about cowashing and doing a braidout today..........hmmmmmmmmm



When you do it, you know what to do. I NEEDS TO SEE. Ok, I'm leaving now.


----------



## havilland (Oct 18, 2013)

Rocking my fav half wig today on my way to workout. I can't wait for my real hair to look like this! Lengthwise. 

This wig inspired me to go natural.   I loved the curls so much I started to wonder why I obsessed over straight hair so much. 

So anyway, here's me and "Hannah" and my headband "Eddie".....i have my name for Everything.   but The half wig is actually called  Tammy by Outré

We are all going to exercise then to see Reniece to get flat ironed. Yay! . I will post pics of my own hair later today.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Oct 18, 2013)

havilland Your half wig is so cute!!  And that scarf.....  I am a sucker for a cute scarf.  I probably have about 30 & basically buy a new one with each paycheck 

They are just so versatile!  When my hair is straight, I rock the yt girl messy bun with a cute scarf.  When it's curly, I use them to cover up hair that's in desperate need of washing


----------



## Godyssey (Oct 18, 2013)

havilland, Nice half wig and scarf!  

How do you maintain your flat ironed hair when working out?


----------



## havilland (Oct 18, 2013)

Hair did! Thanks Reneice!  I feel like I got a fresh relaxer!


----------



## havilland (Oct 18, 2013)

Godyssey said:


> havilland, Nice half wig and scarf!
> 
> How do you maintain your flat ironed hair when working out?



Thanks Girlie  

I don't maintain it. I workout every day prior to straightening then I take the week off from exercise. That's why I don't flat iron often.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 18, 2013)

havilland

If you don't mind me asking...What did she use?


----------



## havilland (Oct 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> havilland
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...What did she use?



You mean products or tools?


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 18, 2013)

havilland love your straight hair


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 18, 2013)

havilland said:


> You mean products or tools?



havilland 

Both


----------



## havilland (Oct 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> havilland
> 
> Both



she primarily used the FHI flat iron on my hair.  
and she uses a Chi or Andis blowdryer most of the time

She uses comb and chase method to flat iron and then she uses a warm (not hot) stove type pressing comb to touch up my roots and edges

She has her own products now that she makes. So everything was stuff in bottles from her kitchen. I don't know what the products are. 

Shampoo that lathered but felt really gentle. Washed my hair in braids. 

Reconstructive condish that she painted on like a relaxer, twisted my hair, put on shower cap and let me sit under dryer for 40 minutes.  

She used to use Joico smoothing balm and Kerastace olio relax serum to flat iron an blow dry my hair.  I will ask her what she used today. I kinda zoned out. Lol


----------



## havilland (Oct 18, 2013)

A few more pics. I'm trying to capture the bling so u can see how shiny my hair is right now. It's insane....my hair looks and feels like glass.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm going to straighten my hair this weekend since its going to be cooler next week. I'm scared though, afraid of heat damage. This is my first time straightening my hair since I became fully natural


----------



## havilland (Oct 19, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I'm going to straighten my hair this weekend since its going to be cooler next week. I'm scared though, afraid of heat damage. This is my first time straightening my hair since I became fully natural




do a test spot first so you can see what temp you need.......

clip all that wet hair up before you blow dry your whole head. blow dry one spot.  flat iron it.  and then re wet it to see if it reverts.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2013)

Prepped my hair for my braid appt.

Did a roller set with my largest rollers, finger combed all the curls out then went back in with my paddle brush. Tangle free fake blow out. Kinda mad cause I know I could do a bomb braid out with this hair right now but what ev's....looking forward to not messing with this heifer for the next 2 months. lol

It's starting to frizz a bit..so threw it in a low bun until my appt.


----------



## havilland (Oct 20, 2013)

I forgot to tell yall I trimmed my hair......  Reniece cut an inch at the salon and I cut another 2 inches when I got home......

She suggested I needed a 2 inch trim in the back and another 3-4 in the front, but I refused to do it.

she cut an inch at the shop as I requested and then I went home and cut a bit more.

she prefers a blunt cut, I don't.  so we always compromise and do what I feel is best for my hair.  I love that she listens to me and lets me decide how much to cut.  she never ever cuts more than I prefer.


----------



## Godyssey (Oct 20, 2013)

havilland are you attempting to reach a certain length?  Did you cut before or after the pics?


----------



## Dayjoy (Oct 20, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Prepped my hair for my braid appt.
> 
> Did a roller set with my largest rollers, finger combed all the curls out then went back in with my paddle brush. Tangle free fake blow out. Kinda mad cause I know I could do a bomb braid out with this hair right now but what ev's....looking forward to not messing with this heifer for the next 2 months. lol
> 
> It's starting to frizz a bit..so threw it in a low bun until my appt.



Looks pretty lulu97.  And THANKS for the reminder about that technique.  I was planning to blowdry DD's hair next month and now I'll just do the rollerset on big rollers.  You just saved us stress to her hair.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 20, 2013)

Straightened my hair today. Now I just need to get a trim.


----------



## havilland (Oct 20, 2013)

Godyssey said:


> @havilland are you attempting to reach a certain length?  Did you cut before or after the pics?



i cut after the pics.  i cut it today.  i swear you can't even tell.  it looks exactly the same to me.......

i want to get to waist length by 2015.  i plan to cut one more time before the end of the year to strengthen my ends because i still have some straggling relaxed ends....not much to mention, but Reniece is ready to see them go.    '

my only concern is i don't want them to hinder my retention.  other than that, they don't bother me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2013)

Dayjoy said:


> Looks pretty lulu97.  And THANKS for the reminder about that technique.  I was planning to blowdry DD's hair next month and now I'll just do the rollerset on big rollers.  You just saved us stress to her hair.



********
Dayjoy We are here to learn and remind each other of techniques. lol

I saw a style someone did in the relaxed thread that was so stinkin cute. Looked like an upside down french braid with a bun at the top. I'm going to see if my stylist can recreate it cause I know I couldn't do it justice.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 20, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> ********
> Dayjoy We are here to learn and remind each other of techniques. lol
> 
> I saw a style someone did in the relaxed thread that was so stinkin cute. Looked like an upside down french braid with a bun at the top. I'm going to see if my stylist can recreate it cause I know I couldn't do it justice.



That sounds like SuchaLady.  I saw that one too!  Didn't realize that was a relaxed thread- I'm just lurking everywhere.  ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 20, 2013)

Than you Duchess007 

Yes lulu97 yes that was me. Here is my rendition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I copied from Yandy


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2013)

SuchaLady

Yes this is it!!! So pretty! Did you do this yourself?


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 20, 2013)

Idk why that picture is so small


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 20, 2013)

lulu97 No ma'am I went to a salon  They lightly blew it out first for a smoother look.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2013)

SuchaLady They did a really good job! I can't french braid to save my life so I had already texted my stylist asking if she could do it. She was like "Girl, I can do any style you want"! She is such a sweetie.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 20, 2013)

lulu97 I went to a hair school and they originally gave me a white girl and I heard her whisper "I dont want to do it" she looked terrified


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 20, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> lulu97 I went to a hair school and they originally gave me a white girl and I heard her whisper "I dont want to do it" she looked terrified



LOL!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 20, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> lulu97 I went to a hair school and they originally gave me a white girl and I heard her whisper "I dont want to do it" she looked terrified



************
Bahahahahahahahahahaha #DEAD


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 21, 2013)

havilland said:


> I forgot to tell yall I trimmed my hair......  Reniece cut an inch at the salon and I cut another 2 inches when I got home......
> 
> She suggested I needed a 2 inch trim in the back and another 3-4 in the front, but I refused to do it.
> 
> ...



How do u trim your own hair?


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 21, 2013)

My hair is full apl and I'm going to get a trim this evening. I really want to cut it somewhere between sl and apl but closer to sl. But I keep thinking about when I wear my hair curly how it will look in its shrunken state if I cut off a couple inches. My ends really need to be cut I have so many ssk's and they are so dry.


----------



## havilland (Oct 21, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> How do u trim your own hair?




i wait until my hair is straight.   i just divide it into two halves with a center part, pull the ends around my shoulder like a pigtail and cut the ends off each "tail".  

i measure the hair on a point on my finger and cut that amount off each half.....that's how i cut the length.

when i cut the sides and front, i divide my hair in two halves horizontally.  and trim the front by combing the hair over my eyes and clipping with the scissors vertically so i don't end up with a blunt bang cut.

sometimes i will part and just dust the crown for the thinnest weakest ends.

i don't have layers so it's easy.




Rae81 said:


> My hair is full apl and I'm going to get a trim this evening. I really want to cut it somewhere between sl and apl but closer to sl. *But I keep thinking about when I wear my hair curly how it will look in its shrunken state if I cut off a couple inches*. My ends really need to be cut I have so many ssk's and they are so dry.



The above is why i went ahead and trimmed my ends.  but it's also why i was hesitant to cut.  i am scared of how my shrinkage looks now.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 22, 2013)

My ends are jacked up. That is all. I must admit I have been neglecting them. I got two inches cut off and she said I need to cut off more but I didn't want to do that yesterday. Going to lurk in the healthy ends challenge.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 22, 2013)

So i have come to the realization that i have to keep my hair stretched , at least until i get my ends under control.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 22, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> So i have come to the realization that i have to keep my hair stretched , at least until i get my ends under control.



Rae81

I have come to the same realization. I can't beat around the bush, I need to stretch my hair to save my ends and myself the abuse. Even finger detangling wasn't saving them. So.Many.Single.Strand.Knots.  

I just cant.

It's okay. I have a plan.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 22, 2013)

DoDo said:


> Rae81
> 
> I have come to the same realization. I can't beat around the bush, I need to stretch my hair to save my ends and myself the abuse. Even finger detangling wasn't saving them. So.Many.Single.Strand.Knots.
> 
> ...



I have a ton of ssk's as well. What is your plan?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 22, 2013)

After 50-11 hours at the braid salon, the waist length senegalese twists are complete. Hello freedom for the next 2 months!!!! 

Side note: promise I'm not bloated, just my lil baby bump coming in. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok I lied...they are waist length in the front and around hip/tailbone in the back. Love them!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 25, 2013)

xu93texas 

What happened with your hair consultation with Reniece?  I want the deets?  Did she touch your hair with "unicorn dust?"  What where her recommendations?  When are you going back for your install?


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a hair appointment today at 230, I'm trying out a new stylist that one of my friends recommended. I hope I like her because I really don't feel like continously searching for a new stylist. Will post pictures later today!


----------



## Britt (Oct 25, 2013)

lulu ! your twists look good! cute little bump you have there!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 25, 2013)

Brittster said:


> lulu ! your twists look good! cute little bump you have there!



******
Thanks Lady!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> What happened with your hair consultation with Reniece? I want the deets? Did she touch your hair with "unicorn dust?" What where her recommendations? When are you going back for your install?


 
Lol about "unicorn dust" 

My consultation was good. My hair has to grow another two inches in the back before I can get a weave service. (I'm growing out a bob, so the back/nape area has to get longer for secure braid foundation) The plan is for me to continue PS, no cutting my hair at all, wash and DC weekly, stop henna/indigo treatments, ditch the SM Yucca growth milk, use a minimum amount of products on my hair, and use NJoy's growth oil. Basically, keep it simple.

I also started the inversion method and I plan to incorporate that into my regimen for 7 days out of each month.  My goal is to have my first weave done in February of next year.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 25, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I have a ton of ssk's as well. What is your plan?




Rae81

Hey I didn't see your post till now. I am going to blow dry my ends on cold shot on wash days. I am also going to invest in perm rods to stretch them out.
I am going to keep most of my hair stretched with a blow dryer as well so that it is easier for me to manage. I am also using a comb again. I used to exclusively finger untangle (for about 2 years) but that just took way too d*** long. I have things to do. 

After I blow dry my hair I will plait it it to keep it stretched and out of the way for at least 2 weeks.
I am also saving up for a Hana  elite pro flat iron and the Hana air professional blow dryer.

They are are apparently so high end that they arguably leave your hair in better condition. I think blow drying on a biweekly basis will help me to control my hair and a better tool is necessary to get the job done faster as well as receive better results.

I am also aware of the ingredients that protect your hair from heat damage and I have purchased products to reflect this.

They are centrimonium chloride (protects you from flat iron damage and even increases tensile strength when activated with heat)

Crodasone W or KeraVis otherwise known as hydrolyzed wheat protein pg-propyl silanetriol - this protects against heat damage better than silicone or propylene glycol

Another ingredient that protects against heat damage is PVP. However, my hair hates that ingredient. I will give it more one more shot with my Aveda leave in heat protectant because I generally love Aveda but if that tangles up my hair I am nixing that ingredient from my regimen.

I will also be deep conditioning regularly to prevent damage. When I get the flat iron it will only be used on my roots to aid in untangling never on the length of the hair. I am not looking for straight hair just less ssk's, knots and headache.

All of the ingredients I posted on I learned about on Beauty Brains.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 25, 2013)

So I tried a new salon today, and I must say I like the stylist. She seemed to be very knowledgeable about healthy care and gave tips on how I could maintain the style. She used Jane Carter products on my hair and deep conditioned my hair using a steamer. I like the results better than the stylist I have been going to since I was younger. I plan on returning to her again next month!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 26, 2013)

My first braidout in a year 






I FLIPPING LOVE IT!


----------



## Lita (Oct 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Hi! How pretty..Love it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you! Lita


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My first braidout in a year   I FLIPPING LOVE IT!


That is friggin beautiful...I love it!


----------



## davisbr88 (Oct 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft: SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft  That is simply stunning! How are you going to post a bomb braid out and not tell us how many braids and what you used M&S with to achieve the  look?


----------



## ronie (Oct 27, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> EnExitStageLeft  That is simply stunning! How are you going to post a bomb braid out and not tell us how many braids and what you used M&S with to achieve the  look?


You know what I mean. SMH


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My first braidout in a year
> 
> I FLIPPING LOVE IT!



@ EnExitStageLeft - you look great!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 27, 2013)

davisbri88, uofmpanther, MileHighDiva and ronie

THANKS GUYS *GROUP HUG* 

MileHighDiva and ronie

I posted this in another thread, I have no idea why I didn't post it here too erplexed.

To do this braidout I used a mixture of these two "techniques":

This is TeeBee's vid. I ADORE her channel and I'm about to cop some CURLS because of her as we speak

I did multiple mini braids like she did to get the definition (about 13). I also used the same styling agent Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel which is BOMB.COM btw. Softness and hold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR00YAJSSd0 (skip to the end for the braiding and unraveling...pure hair porn )

Now to handle my ends I used the Youtubers method, which is using flexi-rods. Basically I did a braid and curl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvXqFltE58g

I also want to add that I did this on dry, stretched air dried hair. I only STYLE on air dried stretched hair except for when I'm rollersetting or flat ironing .

I hope this helps!


----------



## havilland (Oct 30, 2013)

I am stalking this thread. Y'all look good!!!


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 31, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> ******
> Thanks Lady!



Hey lulu97 I have a question for you, you said you rollerset your hair in between salon visits, I would like to know your routine for rollersetting. And how straight does your hair get from rollersets and do you run a flat iron through it afterwards or just leave it how it is with the curls? Sorry about asking so many questions.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 31, 2013)

mz.rae said:


> Hey lulu97 I have a question for you, you said you rollerset your hair in between salon visits, I would like to know your routine for rollersetting. And how straight does your hair get from rollersets and do you run a flat iron through it afterwards or just leave it how it is with the curls? Sorry about asking so many questions.



mz.rae
***************
Warning! Long post ahead, but I just want to be sure I don't leave anything out.
Hey Lady! I just responded to a similar topic in another thread so I'm going to copy and paste what I wrote, but answer more geared toward your questions. 
When I rollerset I prefer to start with shampoo'd, deep conditioned hair.
In the cooler months, I will add an oil before I set and a leave in conditioner. In the warmer months, i will skip the oil.
Depending on the look I'm going for determines the size of the rollers I use. Lately I've been using the largest rollers I have because they get my roots straighter.
I used to use my step daughter's electric Andis pressing comb and run it through my edges after roller setting but I found that brown Eco styler gel or Hick's edge control can give me a similar look so I stopped doing that.
I don't flat iron my roots because like I said upthread, the larger rollers can get them pretty straight....and if they don't, I will pull it all up into a top knot and sleep on that and it will pull the roots a little straighter. HTH


My last post in another thread:

I've been rollersetting my hair for over 10 years. I look at it as another alternative to drying your hair while stretching out your natural hair. I only airdry if I don't have the time nor energy to rollerset because I find that it leaves my hair smoother, softer and can last up to 2 weeks if I desire. 
After rollersetting: 
1) you can seperate the curls and wear as is. 
2) saran wrap and wear straight (my natural hair ain't hearing this...I could get away with it when I was fully relaxed though)
3) brush out the curls and wear a fake blow out (I normally do this when prepping for a protective style like braids or sew ins)
4) do 2 to 5 braids for a banging braidout
5) do 2 to 5 bantu knots 
6) bun or ponytail it


I normally do all except 2. I also love getting my hair professionally pressed straight...and I do so around once a month in the fall/winter. I don't even attempt straight hair around the warmer months.

I am also looking to purchase a steamer as a Christmas gift for myself...so will incorporate steaming into my routine as well. I have senegelese twists in now, but will be taking them out in December and go back to my beloved roller setting, heading to the salon for a press in Jan and then back into the twists after I rock the press for 2 weeks.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 31, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> mz.rae
> ***************
> Warning! Long post ahead, but I just want to be sure I don't leave anything out.
> Hey Lady! I just responded to a similar topic in another thread so I'm going to copy and paste what I wrote, but answer more geared toward your questions.
> ...



Thank you so much! I am going to give this method a try I feel I get the best retention when I keep my natural hair stretched. and rollersetting sounds perfect for the look I am trying to achieve. Thanks so much for going over the steps and explaining everything.


----------



## veesweets (Nov 2, 2013)

I might flat iron my hair for Thanksgiving. I figure now would be a great time since my hair is short and the process shouldn't take that long. 
None of my family has seen my natural hair yet though. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 2, 2013)

My Natural Inspiration....

This is my 8 year old neice. Were in a wedding and i flat ironed and curl wand her hair. She is WL straightened and Apl natural. She is a type 3/4 texture and I LOVE her hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 2, 2013)

Awkward double post


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My Natural Inspiration....  This is my 8 year old neice. Were in a wedding and i flat ironed and curl wand her hair. She is WL straightened and Apl natural. She is a type 3/4 texture and I LOVE her hair.


Too darn cute...I want her hair!


----------



## Napp (Nov 2, 2013)

I just spent mad long to straighten my hair for a length check and I wet my hair after I was done taking pics. I think I prefer my hair curly when its short and straight when  its long. I am going to wear it curly until I reach either full apl or bsl


----------



## havilland (Nov 3, 2013)

I deep conditioned and blow dried on Friday. Messed around and used the wrong conditioner. My hair was an oil slick!

Thankfully I tied it down with a cotton scarf...and the next day is was GAWGUS!

I may try this again on purpose


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 3, 2013)

Cattypus1

She rarely allows me time to straighten, so when I finished she was in awe. She kept asking me was it really long so i took the pictures. The happiness in her face said it all. It felt so good to see her so proud.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 3, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Cattypus1  She rarely allows me time to straighten, so when I finished she was in awe. She kept asking me was it really long so i took the pictures. The happiness in her face said it all. It felt so good to see her so proud.



You did a great job. She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## havilland (Nov 3, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> You did a great job. She is absolutely adorable.




I agree!  She is a cutie pie and her hair is beautiful. Sooooo nice to see these young women taking care of their hair at such a young age. Her face is full of pride.  It's a beautiful thing to see.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft your niece and her hair are 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Nov 4, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> EnExitStageLeft your niece and her hair are
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



You ain't neva lied^^^^^


----------



## havilland (Nov 5, 2013)

i have been wearing my hair straight for 3 weeks and loving it.  now that it isn't humid, it's a nice break.  waking up with hair that is not "crazy" and "runaway" for lack of a better way of saying it is NICE!

Rae81 and anyone else who would like to view....

Here are some pics on how I trim my own hair.  i do not have layers so it's easy for me to trim my hair this way.  also my hair is longer than apl so it's easy to pull over my shoulder and trim.  since my hair grows in a V shape, this method pretty much maintains that shape and i prefer my lil V to stay.


----------



## havilland (Nov 10, 2013)

i have been in hair heaven lately....my hair is so shiny and strong and soft.....i am i am so happy i went natural.

(remind me i said that this summer when i look like a chia pet)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 10, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> You did a great job. She is absolutely adorable.





havilland said:


> I agree!  She is a cutie pie and her hair is beautiful. Sooooo nice to see these young women taking care of their hair at such a young age. Her face is full of pride.  It's a beautiful thing to see.





MileHighDiva said:


> @EnExitStageLeft your niece and her hair are
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF





havilland said:


> You ain't neva lied^^^^^



@havilland, @TraciChanel and @MileHighDiva

I showed her your post and she smiled so hard that her face was about to break. She told me to tell you THANK YOU! Also, I showed her @havilland, @DoDo's, @MileHighDiva's and @Saludable84's hair. I had to pick the poor childs jaw up  She was so amazed.


----------



## blue_flower (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm going to assume that my hair has grown an inch since I had it cut two months ago. Getting highlights this week.  Will post pics.


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 10, 2013)

Wonder if my loosening curl pattern is due to the denman* not enough elasticity or just that my hair is now NL and it hangs more when wet. Shrinkage isn't a problem cause it only shrinks to about 60/70% its actual length, but now a lot of the curls in the back and around my crown are really loose. Did a protein treatment and nadda. Gonna go protein conditioners for the next few days to see if that helps...if not that may just be my hair coin whatever its doin. Cause it is NOT grownin up and out anymore. its like. growing sideways


----------



## z3000zee (Nov 11, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Wonder if my loosening curl pattern is due to the denman* not enough elasticity or just that my hair is now NL and it hangs more when wet. Shrinkage isn't a problem cause it only shrinks to about 60/70% its actual length, but now a lot of the curls in the back and around my crown are really loose. Did a protein treatment and nadda. Gonna go protein conditioners for the next few days to see if that helps...if not that may just be my hair coin whatever its doin. Cause it is NOT grownin up and out anymore. its like. growing sideways




Your hair is probably doing what it is doing?  My hair is looser at the nape. If you have been using the denman on your entire head, I don't see how why this area would react differently the rest of your head.


----------



## Rae81 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have to stop expecting my braid outs to look like it did when I was relaxed. I thought since I was natural my braid outs would keep the curl better but it doesn't. It looks good when I leave but by the time I get to work it's a poof ball imo. But then everybody at work says how good it looks


----------



## havilland (Nov 11, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I have to stop expecting my braid outs to look like it did when I was relaxed. I thought since I was natural my braid outs would keep the curl better but it doesn't. It looks good when I leave but by the time I get to work it's a poof ball imo. But then everybody at work says how good it looks




i love when my hair looks like a cotton ball and i'm ready to kill it.....meanwhile people are like "OMG>>>>>you look so cute"


----------



## Rae81 (Nov 11, 2013)

Also my hair is so dry, no matter what I do it's dry. The only time it didn't feel dry was when I straightened it.


----------



## Napp (Nov 11, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> I have to stop expecting my braid outs to look like it did when I was relaxed. I thought since I was natural my braid outs would keep the curl better but it doesn't. It looks good when I leave but by the time I get to work it's a poof ball imo. But then everybody at work says how good it looks



Rae81 try using a little setting lotion to help the braid outs last a bit longer


----------



## veesweets (Nov 11, 2013)

Here's where I'm at lengthwise at 14 months post. Goal for 2014: full healthy APL.
I figured out the bare basics of my new regimen. Styling is still.. a work in progress  I would like to figure that out before I start flat ironing. I'm preferring braid outs and puffs over twist outs right now.


----------



## Rae81 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm going to straighten my hair this weekend and get the rest of the damage end cut off. It may put me back to sl or a little bit pass it but that's my.fault because I didn't keep up with my trims. So I'm hoping that will reduce my bushy ends and the tangling issues I have at my ends. I was going to gradually cut them because of my shrinkage and I wanted to make sure I could put in a bun, but I'm ready to let them go...I think lol


----------



## Rae81 (Nov 14, 2013)

OMG!!! I washed my hair last night and put it in about 8-10 individual braids and planned to pull it back into a bun this morning. I took my braids out and had the best braid out ever since going natural. I love it . My hair is so soft, it does not look dry and crispy, it has a shine to it. Im so happy  . So yesterday I used Aveeno nourish + moisture conditioner for my leave-in and I think that made all the difference. My hair looks exactly how i thought my braidouts should look being natural. Me and my hair are friends again lol.


----------



## havilland (Nov 16, 2013)

Rae81 said:


> OMG!!! I washed my hair last night and put it in about 8-10 individual braids and planned to pull it back into a bun this morning. I took my braids out and had the best braid out ever since going natural. I love it . My hair is so soft, it does not look dry and crispy, it has a shine to it. Im so happy  . So yesterday I used Aveeno nourish + moisture conditioner for my leave-in and I think that made all the difference. My hair looks exactly how i thought my braidouts should look being natural. Me and my hair are friends again lol.




i am sooooooooooooooo glad to hear this.  cus i feel your pain in every post!  yay for a good hair day!!!


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 16, 2013)

Bought some aloe vera gel tonight from whole foods. Just a small bottle. Going to see how it helps with the moisturizer that I have. Debating washing my hair tonight and doing a heatless blow out just to see how it looks. Worst case scenario is putting it under a hat.


----------



## havilland (Nov 17, 2013)

me and almighty Isis are rocking the ponytail again after almost 6 weeks of straight hair....i have to say i missed her.  and she is curling up right nicely after a trim.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 17, 2013)

havilland,  Isis looks beautiful and healthy!  Did you ever test out your edge stick?  If so, please provide a review.


----------



## havilland (Nov 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland,  Isis looks beautiful and healthy!  Did you ever test out your edge stick?  If so, please provide a review.




thanks, Chica!


yes.... i LOVE MY EDGESTICK!  it reminds me of an old school pressing comb...the little tiny one my mom used to use on my edges when i was a little girl.  it is only good for edges and root touch ups.  you can not flat iron your whole head with it.  it works great though.  i put a little pressing oil on my edges only.  i was careful not to get it on the rest of my hair, but i find the mineral oil is great for repelling moisture and reversion.  my edges were smooth and felt like freshly permed hair.  i like the heat control.  i like that i didn't burn myself.  i like that it got precisely close to my scalp without burning me at all.  way more precision than with a pressing comb.  i didn't want to purchase it because of the price, but after a year of trying everything to achieve the look i want when my hair is flat ironed, i caved and bought it.  it is worth EVERY PENNY! i def recommend it!


----------



## blue_flower (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's a link to the pics I took after I went to the salon and had my highlights done:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=576111&page=2

I'm probably going to wash it on Wednesday. I don't like wearing my hair straight all the time because then I have to worry about it getting frizzy. I'm looking forward to seeing what my highlights look like after I wash my hair and do a braid out. Next spring I will get a couple blonde highlights.


----------



## havilland (Nov 18, 2013)

blue_flower you make me want highlights.....your hair is beautiful!


----------



## havilland (Nov 18, 2013)

my first wash n go that looked [email protected]!!!!!!!!!

me sooooo happy!!!!!


this is on deep conditioned hair that i let dry in a pony tail, then i took it down and moisturized and shaped it.

first wash n go i felt like i could leave the house with in 6 years!  ever since i went from bonelax to texlax to transitioning....i have not been able to achieve anything that looked reasonable from a WNG.  

trimming those last ends off really made a difference but i am still glad i kept my length and did a long term transition.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 18, 2013)

havilland 

Your curls are so pretty!


----------



## havilland (Nov 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Thanks Chica!  I see you leading the charge over on the long term transition thread!  you go Ma!  i'm so proud...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 18, 2013)

havilland

Chile the blind can't lead the blind  We all over there confused and trying to make do.


----------



## Rae81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Another successful braid out. This is going to be my go to style for the winter.


----------



## havilland (Nov 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @havilland
> 
> Chile the blind can't lead the blind  We all over there confused and trying to make do.



Girl, you cray cray!



Rae81 said:


> Another successful braid out. This is going to be my go to style for the winter.



 love good hair day!!!!


----------



## DoDo (Nov 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> havilland
> 
> Chile the blind can't lead the blind  We all over there confused and trying to make do.



...and I am no different...


----------



## havilland (Nov 18, 2013)

DoDo said:


> ...and I am no different...



feel free to use me as a resource....i am no expert but i did two years and basically i was winging it the whole time.  i am happy to help you or anyone else, any way that i can.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 18, 2013)

havilland said:


> feel free to use me as a resource....i am no expert but i did two years and basically i was winging it the whole time.  i am happy to help you or anyone else, any way that i can.



Oh, I didn't mean I'm still transitioning. I meant I am fully natural and I am STILL figuring it out as I go along. They were right when they called this a journey and not a trip to the corner .

ETA: Isis is looking lovely by the way
EnExitStageLeft I am loving your hair too! Those buns are juicy!


----------



## Godyssey (Nov 18, 2013)

Just bought 4 bottles of Elon Matrix hair vitamins. It's supposed to make your hair stronger & healthier and takes 6 months for results to show.  I used to take them in the past but don't really know if they worked since I had a relaxer.  Now that I'm natural, if it works the results should be noticeable.

I wanted to start getting my hair straightened but now I don't know if I should wait for the pills to begin working first, that would be in May.  I'm tired of wearing fake ponies and having my hair up all of the time as I wait for it to grow.  I honestly forgot the amount of time that it takes to acheive long lengths, but I don't want ANY setbacks.  Sigh, what's a girl to do?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 18, 2013)

DoDo

THANK YOU! 

You already know the deep passionate love I have for the gawjus 4b mane of yours


----------



## DoDo (Nov 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DoDo
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> You already know the deep passionate love I have for the gawjus 4b mane of yours



Awww ! Cause thanks was not enough!


----------



## havilland (Nov 18, 2013)

DoDo said:


> Oh, I didn't mean I'm still transitioning. I meant I am fully natural and *I am STILL figuring it out as I go along. They were right when they called this a journey and not a trip to the corner* .
> 
> ETA: Isis is looking lovely by the way
> @EnExitStageLeft I am loving your hair too! Those buns are juicy!




GIRL! it's a like a pilgrimage!


----------



## havilland (Nov 19, 2013)

WNG turned braid out.....

this braid out created with four celie plats made some beautiful waves but my hair is too short to make it work.....i can tell in a year or two this is going to be a nice look though


eta: why do these pics keep coming out sideways?????


----------



## hnntrr (Nov 19, 2013)

I tried *diffusing* my WNG with a nozzle attachment. I just pulled a bit at the roots to keep it from shrinking too much, and only blow dried about halfway, so my head is still damp.

Notice an immediate difference in that than little it air dry. Air drying often leaves it a bit crunchy...diffusing it seems to have left it a little softer. We will see when its fully dry though. In the mean time I am loving my curls


----------



## Godyssey (Nov 23, 2013)

Yippie!  I'm going to get my hair done next week at a salon for the first time since being natural!  Actually for the first time in 3 years.  Anyway, I'm so excited!  Just scared because we will be having a few days of rain and I have no idea how my hair will react.  Also, I won't even attempt working out until after the holiday.  I just hope that my blowout lasts until then. erplexed


----------



## Rae81 (Nov 23, 2013)

I never did straighten my hair, haven't felt like taking the time or to do it


----------



## Godyssey (Nov 27, 2013)

Got my hair blown out for the first time since being natural..  The transformation is amazing.  My hair feels and looks relaxed.  What the heck was I ever relaxing for?  And I've been out in the rain (actually drizzle) and had no reversion.  The last time my hair was like this I was 9 and no one understood why I wanted a relaxer.  I get it now. I will heat train, but will probably wait until the spring.  Disappointingly, my hair isn't as long as I thought it would be once straightened .  And I had some snipped off.  

Having straight hair for the first time in a long time has been great.  Next week I will wash and get back to working out and my hair will get back to normal.


----------



## havilland (Nov 30, 2013)

My hair loves some protein.  Yesterday I did a protein treatment.  I left methi sativa step one on my hair for hours.....my hair was like butter afterwards!

Ahhhhhhhhh......nirvana


----------



## z3000zee (Nov 30, 2013)

I stopped relaxing last year in October 2012.   I never really did an official big chop.  I desperately needed a trim.   She was suppose to cut only an inch but she definitely cut more than that.  I have a lot of SSKs so I hope that the trim I received helped.  I got it straightened for the trim and for a change of pace.

My hair hasn't been this healthy since the first time I was natural.   Even the stylist commented on how soft and thick my hair was.   So, so, happy but I still want quite a bit more length.   As you can probably see, the front of my hair is growing a lot faster than the back but I am certain the back will get there.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 30, 2013)

z3000zee said:


> I stopped relaxing last year in October 2012. I never really did an official big chop. I desperately needed a trim. She was suppose to cut only an inch but she definitely cut more than that. I have a lot of SSKs so I hope that the trim I received helped. I got it straightened for the trim and for a change of pace.
> 
> My hair hasn't been this healthy since the first time I was natural.   Even the stylist commented on how soft and thick my hair was. So, so, happy but I still want quite a bit more length. As you can probably see, the front of my hair is growing a lot faster than the back but I am certain the back will get there.


 


Your hair looks real glossy and healthy!!


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 4, 2013)

Haven't washed yet but have been exercising all week.  I was expecting my hair to revert entirely from the ends to the roots, but only the roots have reverted & just a tiny bit. During my workouts, I tie a scarf around my head to keep it flat.  It's been working.

Oh, and I've been using Shea butter to moisturize daily.  I guess I'm going to ride this blowout until I can't anymore.

Can anyone tell me what is the longest amount of time or the norm one keeps a blowout before washing?


----------



## havilland (Dec 10, 2013)

Godyssey said:


> Haven't washed yet but have been exercising all week.  I was expecting my hair to revert entirely from the ends to the roots, but only the roots have reverted & just a tiny bit. During my workouts, I tie a scarf around my head to keep it flat.  It's been working.
> 
> Oh, and I've been using Shea butter to moisturize daily.  I guess I'm going to ride this blowout until I can't anymore.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the longest amount of time or the norm one keeps a blowout before washing?



i can keep mine for 2 weeks if i don't workout while it's fresh.  the first week i don't exercise.  the second week i either wash it or let it linger a few more days.  for some reason once my hair is dirty it stays straight.


----------



## havilland (Dec 10, 2013)

i am almost out of conditioner....waiting for my black Friday delivery to come in.

so i took a bunch of conditioner bottles with small amounts remaining and put them all together in one container and mixed in some silk aminos.  my hair is so buttery now....i wish i could repeat this result but i already know it is one of those hair god's flukes.  i will never get the combination down again.


----------



## Napp (Dec 10, 2013)

I think if i straighten my hair from now on it will only be through rollersets and the ocassional BKT


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 10, 2013)

Napp said:


> I think if i straighten my hair from now on it will only be through rollersets and the ocassional BKT



I've been thinking about this.  I don't like flat ironing DD's hair, but she needs to wear a sleek bun for her team, so I've been setting her hair on big rollers and it has really been working.  I thought to myself, "Why don't i do this for myself?" When I straighten in January it will be with a rollerset.


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 10, 2013)

My hair is dry...feels dry, looks dry...just dry


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 10, 2013)

Napp said:


> I think if i straighten my hair from now on it will only be through rollersets and the ocassional BKT





Dayjoy said:


> I've been thinking about this.  I don't like flat ironing DD's hair, but she needs to wear a sleek bun for her team, so I've been setting her hair on big rollers and it has really been working.  I thought to myself, "Why don't i do this for myself?" When I straighten in January it will be with a rollerset.



Yes yes yes...y'all know I'm a roller setting fiend. lol They keep me sane and my hair smooth and sleek. Love them!


----------



## havilland (Dec 11, 2013)

I remember when I was a little girl and I WISHED my hair covered my face!   Happy Hair day!!!


New flat iron regimen:

Deep condition day before with a prepoo. 

Wash next day with Tresemee deep cleansing shampoo to remove build up. 

Light rinse out condition with V05 clarifying conditioner to detangle but leaves hair residue free. 

Air dry in braid over night. 

Blow dry next morning using tension method. New Andis hair dryer (yay! Comb didn't break!)

Apply Kerastace olio relax serum. Quarter size. 

Flat iron on 395. 

Voila. Hair!  Light. Fluffy. Shiny. Happy!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 11, 2013)

Haviland how often are you doing this? Your hair looks great!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2013)

havilland said:


> I remember when I was a little girl and I WISHED my hair covered my face!   Happy Hair day!!!
> 
> 
> New flat iron regimen:
> ...



Smooth and sleek...love it. You did a good job...now pack your bags and prepare to come to Cali and do mine the same way! Lawd knows I haven't even attempted to flat iron my own hair in close to 5 years...I'd probably burn it all out!


----------



## havilland (Dec 11, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Haviland how often are you doing this? Your hair looks great!



Awwww.  Thanks, Chica.  I flat iron my hair whenever the mood strikes.  Not often.  But it's winter and I am taking advantage of the non humid air. Sometimes I just get sick of my curls.   Last time I flat ironed was at Reniece's salon in October. So this would be two months later almost. 

lulu97
I would trade your weather for mine and complimentary flat iron anytime!  LOL. THANKS


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 12, 2013)

Hey guys!

Ok, so totally forgot to tell you guys that I am officially 8 months post !


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 12, 2013)

Wrong thread


----------



## havilland (Dec 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Ok, so totally forgot to tell you guys that I am officially 8 months post !




yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Britt (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm 9.5 months post. My hair is currently straight as I got a rollerset and had my roots blown last Saturday. This week I'm going to wash my hair and try to air dry in plats in or lightly blow dry it. I want to try and find ways to alternate using heat and not using it. When I do twist outs, they only look good for one day b/c it gets flat when I sleep on it. The following day I usually pin it up. 

Since I'm using heat (occasional blow outs) I plan to use more protein in my regimen. I used my Emergencee last week. I also have a bottle of aphogee green tea leave in that I'll start to use when I blow dry at home. Although I'm 9 months post, I still feel like I have quite a ways to go in terms of length.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 12, 2013)

Brittster 

You can't some in here with talks of a blowout and no pictures! I bet its fab!


----------



## Britt (Dec 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @Brittster
> 
> You can't some in here with talks of a blowout and no pictures! I bet its fab!


 
LOL! It's nothing fancy. I wear it in a ponytail or pinned up.


----------



## havilland (Dec 14, 2013)

Happy hair week report for today:


My ponytail hangs over my hoodie!!!  Omg!

So happy today 

I know I don't have fairytale hair but shoooooot ain't nobody gonna be able to tell me NUTTIN when I get to waistlength. 

I totally envy all those beautiful relaxed heads that can grow long hair. I couldn't accomplish that. Today I see my hair's progress since i stopped relaxing and i do not regret my choice to go natural at all.  it is a GOOD DAY!


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 14, 2013)

havilland I'm happy for you lady!! Loved that post!


----------



## havilland (Dec 14, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> havilland I'm happy for you lady!! Loved that post!



Thanks, Chica!  I swear you can not slap the grin of my face right about now.


----------



## Napp (Dec 14, 2013)

I feel like doing a roller set today


----------



## havilland (Dec 14, 2013)

Napp said:


> I feel like doing a roller set today



Did u end up doing the roller set? If so how'd it turn out?


----------



## havilland (Dec 15, 2013)

Ballerina Bun for today.


----------



## Napp (Dec 15, 2013)

havilland said:


> Did u end up doing the roller set? If so how'd it turn out?



No i think i will just wash n go. I thought i would have my new dryer by now.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 15, 2013)

I almost bought a jar of texturizer today. 

I have GOT to stop lurking in the relaxer reveal thread....LAWD!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 16, 2013)

Forget to mention in here that I took my senegalese twists out after almost 10 weeks and went back to my 2nd husband...Mr Roller set!!! lol For this set I mostly used products from the Carols Daughter Monoi line. My hair is so bouncy and light...I could just scream. Gonna pamper my hair with steaming and roller sets for the next month and then I have an appt to get more twists installed at the end of Jan.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 17, 2013)

I would like to join this challenge. As my hair gets longer, it's becoming more difficult to handle. I like the idea of flat ironing once or twice a month to control ssks and splits. I did a big trim this weekend (about 2") and May have to cut more. I'm also color treated and my hair is brittle, color damage snuck up on me. 

I was watching sistawithrealhair channel and I kinda like her method. I'm gonna try it out for a minute and see what happens. 

Any type 4b naturals rollerset and get semi smooth results? I want to try this prior to flat ironing.


----------



## havilland (Dec 17, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I almost bought a jar of texturizer today.
> 
> I have GOT to stop lurking in the relaxer reveal thread....LAWD!



Girl!   Those threads used to call Me when I was transitioning!  LOL


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 17, 2013)

So this weekend I came across the thread talking about using salt in conditioner and how it leaves the hair moisturized. I decided to try it because I figured my hair is extremely dry and if it worked then great ,if not then that was fine. So I tried it and didn't notice anything different immediately. I did my braid out using my normal products. When I took my hair out yesterday morning I noticed my hair was not frizzy and dry it had a shine to it and is very soft. I don't know if it was the salt but my hair is not dry and crispy like it usually is. It doesn't look dry or anything. Even today it still feels good.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2013)

The result of putting in 3 bantu knots to maintain my roller set from yesterday. I didnt use any product except Hicks for my edges. I normally wear my hair down for 2 days then a ponytail or bun for a few days. Then I'll do a braid out and repeat the cycle..wear down 2 days then ponytail or bun until it's time to re wash.


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 17, 2013)

Your styles always come out very pretty. lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 18, 2013)

Godyssey said:


> Your styles always come out very pretty. lulu97



Thanks Lady!


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 18, 2013)

You're welcome, but it's true.  When my hair grows a little longer, I want to try your roller set routine.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2013)

Did an impromptu length check today for the waist length 2014 challenge. I am def MBL. I love yall ladies cause baaaaby these pregnant boobies are way to big for this old bra. I need to find a length check shirt cause I wont be using this again. I just wanted a side by side comparison....which is kinda bad to use to compare because in the old pic my hair was pressed straight and the new pic today is a roller set with puffy roots but oh wells.

I think the old pic was taken late summer this year maybe July...I also had a trim in August after this so I retained pretty good. Come on waist 2014!


----------



## daydreem2876 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sooo... my I have been on this board a good five years and have yet to actively participate in a hair thread. (don't judge me ). I like this thread, SO i will do my updating here 

So to kick off 2014, I am on a mission to get past my current length.  Whether relaxed or natural I get stuck at this length.  I think my hair is now healthy enough and have my product rotation down, now i'm ready to focus on length. So my first mini goal is to get through the winter without losing any length.  

so here are my pics and starting place going into 2014. I'm sporting a fresh blow out and trim


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 23, 2013)

daydreem2876

 

lulu97 

Can we switch hair please. YOUR HAIR IS ALLA' THAT!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> daydreem2876
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Lady! This bush is acking a fool today. Looks like a huge puff ball...today is one of those days where l would gladly pass it on.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 23, 2013)

lulu97

That was me earlier. I didn't pineapple my braidout last night and just thru on my braid bonnet instead. I looked rough to say the least. Threw it in a lopsided bun and kept it pushing. ANGTFT!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> lulu97
> 
> That was me earlier. I didn't pineapple my braidout last night and just thru on my braid bonnet instead. I looked rough to say the least. Threw it in a lopsided bun and kept it pushing. ANGTFT!



EnExitStageLeft
 Yes you feel my pain! I had no plans on leaving my house until after Christmas so I haven't been doing much. Last night I was trying to be cute and went to bed in a high bun. Well I had to run to the grocery store earlier so I threw little nutbush in a banana clip ponytail and not 1 but 2 people complimented my hair! I was so shocked cause I knew I was tore up.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 23, 2013)

lulu97

if thats your definition of tore up then I DEFINITELY want to make this switch


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 23, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

lol I was just huge to me...I'm used to a more tame sleek look. Won't catch me slipping no more this week. I moisturized and put it in 4 bantu knots. Even used some Kinky Curly Custard for a little hold. Oh I'mma be ready for whatever nih pahahaha


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 23, 2013)

lulu97

I'm slipping as I type. I SERIOUSLY NEED TO ROLLERSET! But I'm soooo lazy .


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks good, daydreem2876!  Thanks for joining us!  Your hair looks super healthy. 
You said that going forward you will be focusing on length.  What has worked for you so far? What is your goal length?


----------



## daydreem2876 (Dec 24, 2013)

Godyssey said:


> Looks good, @daydreem2876! Thanks for joining us! Your hair looks super healthy.
> You said that going forward you will be focusing on length. What has worked for you so far? What is your goal length?


 

Since I have been here I have transitioned from completely relaxed to completely natural over the course of five years here at LHCF.  My current length while natural is the same as it was when I started five years ago and was completely relaxed.  What has worked so far is keeping focused on the moisture protein balance while learning my hair. I have used all kinds of stuff, no matter what as long as the moisture/protein balance is cool my hair stays attached to my head. Also, quality product and tools matter and I am worth the investment. I don't have a goal length yet... I am just trying to get past this one.  

My biggest issues are combating these harsh midwestern winters and protective styling.  This year I invested in a nice, satin lined fleece hat that will fit upside my big head and fit all my hair up inside, Also, I am going to keep my hair blown out with my hatchet dryer.  My hair absorbs butters and oils better when straighter and it too cold to walk around with a wet head. Plus, it's that happy medium between have some texture and volume and ease of daily styling.  Other that my edges, I use no other styiling products.  The products it takes to get them out is too harsh  

This winter product rotation includes:  

Elasta QP Conditioning creme shampoo, Aphogee 2min, Nexus Humectress, HB Carrot Cholesterol boosted with 1/2 honey and a whole bottle of Kemi Oyl added to the whole jar

coconut oil, Qhemet's AOHC 

Olive Oil EcoStyler (But I'm going to check out the argan oil gel when I run out), beeswax, and ORS edge control

I cant do braids, weaves, and what not... it just does not agree with me . Bless y'all who can but I get the chills just thinking about it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 24, 2013)

Ended up doing a blowout. It was 2 in the morning and I can't be bothered. I am going to rock a chic top knot tonight and a high bun tomorrow. Will install curlformers for new years.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2013)

How are you Naturally Flexible Ladies doing? I'm just strolling along roller setting/ steaming and such. I was craving straight hair but since my stylist is still on maternity leave, I did it myself. I roller set first of course. It's not as straight as it could be...I haven't flat ironed my own hair in years and probably wont again anytime soon. I def prefer my roller sets to straight/pressed hair. I'll leave the heat up to my stylist.


----------



## havilland (Dec 29, 2013)

lulu97

Looks so pretty!!


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bump bump bump


----------



## havilland (Dec 30, 2013)

I had my best flat iron to date this weekend. It came out really shiny and light. Just like it does at the salon and it still looks really good but now I don't want to workout because I don't want to sweat out all my work.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2013)

havilland Ummmm and where yo pitchas at ma'am?! lol

I've been feeling similar about this self flat iron. As the days go by I love it more and more. I've been pin curling it in 5 pin curls at night...just adding a teeny tiny I mean small drop of Carol's Daughter Hair Balm just on the ends and edges since I've been wearing it down. Tonight I just have it in one big bantu knot at the top of my head cause I'll just be wearing it in a ponytail for the next few days. Oh how I missed the ease and feeling of straight hair.


----------



## havilland (Dec 30, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> havilland Ummmm and where yo pitchas at ma'am?! lol
> 
> I've been feeling similar about this self flat iron. As the days go by I love it more and more. I've been pin curling it in 5 pin curls at night...just adding a teeny tiny I mean small drop of Carol's Daughter Hair Balm just on the ends and edges since I've been wearing it down. Tonight I just have it in one big bantu knot at the top of my head cause I'll just be wearing it in a ponytail for the next few days. Oh how I missed the ease and feeling of straight hair.



The only reason I didn't take pics is that I swear it looks the same as pics y'all have already seen. It looks like this photo I'm posting now. 

I'm sorry. Next time I will take pics in real time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 30, 2013)

havilland said:


> The only reason I didn't take pics is that I swear it looks the same as pics y'all have already seen. It looks like this photo I'm posting now.
> 
> I'm sorry. Next time I will take pics in real time.



Oooooh so shiny! BLING! 

I know what you mean...I feel like all my roller sets look the same. lol


----------



## tiajonay (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I've been a long time lurker in this forum and I thought I would share of little bit of my natural hair journey. I initially came to this forum to learn more about taking care of relaxed hair back in 2009. I learned about natural hair through this forum as well as others and decided to transition based on tips and information I learned. My last relaxer was January 2010 and I transitioned for about 18 months. I've learned a lot through this forum and would like to thank everyone for their information. 

My Current Regimen:

I wash my hair in six sections every two weeks with Giovanni Tea Tree Shampoo or Curlicious Curls Cleansing Cream. Then, I deep condition with Jessicurl deep conditioning treatment and mix it with a cheapie condition like Trader Joe’s Nourish Spa for two hours or overnight. About once a month I deep condition my hair with a protein conditioner like greek yogurt mix or Aubrey Organics GBP, which I mix with a cheapie conditioner. After deep conditioning, I then apply my leave-in conditioner which is Darcy Botanicals Curl Smoothing Cream or Giovanni Direct Leave-in. I then seal with shea butter. I normally style my hair in some sort of stretched style like a braid out and do a stretched style about a week later by spraying water, adding a moisturizing and sealing with shea butter.

I have a mini blog that details what I did during my transition here
*http://tiajonay.blogspot.com/search/label/transition

C. how long you relaxed and what products you used*
I was relaxed since I was about 6 six year old until I cut off all of my relaxed hair at 21.
E. *Your goals as a natural, especially length goals*
I would like my braid outs to be about BSL eventually
F.* Any hair inspiration pictures or stories about who/what inspired you (in a POSITIVE way) to go natural or consider it
*The ladies here were definitely my inspiration as well as some youtubers like naptural85, nikkimae and simplyounique
F.* Anything else POSITIVE you want to share.*
I definitely struggled throughout my transition and I still do as a natural. I think patience is key and learning what works for your hair.

Check out my youtube channel for more pictures and hair progress videos since I have been natural


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 31, 2013)

tiajonay said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been a long time lurker in this forum and I thought I would share of little bit of my natural hair journey. I initially came to this forum to learn more about taking care of relaxed hair back in 2009. I learned about natural hair through this forum as well as others and decided to transition based on tips and information I learned. My last relaxer was January 2010 and I transitioned for about 18 months. I've learned a lot through this forum and would like to thank everyone for their information.
> 
> ...



Wow, you have some really good growth and it's healthy too!


----------



## Gryphyn (Dec 31, 2013)

tiajonay said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been a long time lurker in this forum and I thought I would share of little bit of my natural hair journey. I initially came to this forum to learn more about taking care of relaxed hair back in 2009. I learned about natural hair through this forum as well as others and decided to transition based on tips and information I learned. My last relaxer was January 2010 and I transitioned for about 18 months. I've learned a lot through this forum and would like to thank everyone for their information.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous hair!


----------



## tiajonay (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2014)

My flat ironed hair is still holding up pretty good mid way through the week. Still putting it into one big bantu knot at night and wearing it in a banana clip ponytail during the day so nothing special. 

I have noticed that my relaxed ends are turning into a dusty reddish color....or maybe they have always been that way? At 2 years post I have a lot of natural hair so I guess the color difference is just more noticeable to me. My natural color is a very dark off black color. It doesn't bother me as much cause I have highlights already and it all kinda blends in together...but I still see a difference. Going to clarify and do a Aphoghee 2 step protein treatment some time this month cause I gotta keep these relaxed ends strong if I plan on keeping them around! lol

Including a pic to show the color difference. It's more noticeable in the sun light. Eventually I want to go jet black so I'm also letting the highlights grow out.


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 1, 2014)

lulu97.  I didn't know that you are transitioning.  How much relaxed ends do you have left?  I wanted to transition until 2.5 years post but it became too difficult for me as I approached year 2.  My ends would get ridiculously tangled on wash days and I just ended up cutting it off.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2014)

Godyssey I would say maybe 6-7 inches (most of that is in the crown area)

I don't have issues with tangles. I tell you, roller setting has saved my hair. It keeps my hair stretched, smooth and all one texture so I could and probably will go years with my relaxed ends. I don't really stress the fact that I'm transitioning since I'm not the typical transitioner with a chop goal or anything. I'm simply just allowing the relaxer to grow out and trim maybe an inch off a year. In the 2 years that I've been transitioning, I've only trimmed maybe 2-3 inches. My ends have always been pretty healthy and I solely contribute that to roller setting. So relaxed or not, I don't see the point of cutting off hair that is not damaged to call myself natural. I can't wrap my brain around that....so I'm in it for the long haul! lol

Another reason I believe that I've been able to keep the relaxed ends so long is because my relaxed hair is not bone straight. I was one of those chicks that people hated at the salon because I was always screaming for my stylist to rush and rinse out the relaxer cause it ALWAYS burned. I mean from the time it touched my scalp I was on fire! We tried every relaxer out there and they all burned me...so the relaxer would never get any process time. My relaxed hair is very curly....so it looks a lot like my natural hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2014)

^^^^ I was also rocking a bob at the time I decided to let it grow out so my hair was not super long.


----------



## Jas123 (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks was not enough


lulu97 said:


> @Godyssey I would say maybe 6-7 inches (most of that is in the crown area)
> 
> I don't have issues with tangles. I tell you, roller setting has saved my hair. It keeps my hair stretched, smooth and all one texture so I could and probably will go years with my relaxed ends. I don't really stress the fact that I'm transitioning since I'm not the typical transitioner with a chop goal or anything. I'm simply just allowing the relaxer to grow out and trim maybe an inch off a year. In the 2 years that I've been transitioning, I've only trimmed maybe 2-3 inches. *My ends have always been pretty healthy* and I solely contribute that to roller setting. So relaxed or not,* I don't see the point of cutting off hair that is not damaged to call myself natural. I can't wrap my brain around that....so I'm in it for the long haul! lol*
> 
> Another reason I believe that I've been able to keep the relaxed ends so long is because my relaxed hair is not bone straight. I was one of those chicks that people hated at the salon because I was always screaming for my stylist to rush and rinse out the relaxer cause it ALWAYS burned. I mean from the time it touched my scalp I was on fire! We tried every relaxer out there and they all burned me...so the relaxer would never get any process time. My relaxed hair is very curly....so it looks a lot like my natural hair.


I completely agree with the bolded


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 1, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Godyssey I would say maybe 6-7 inches (most of that is in the crown area)
> 
> *I don't have issues with tangles. I tell you, roller setting has saved my hair. It keeps my hair stretched, smooth and all one texture so I could and probably will go years with my relaxed ends. *
> 
> ...



You're doing great though.  I'm taking notes, lol.


----------



## Rae81 (Jan 2, 2014)

I straightened my hair so I can finally get it trimmed this weekend. I can not get my ends to look sleek and smooth for nothing.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2014)

I set my hair with sponge rollers last night. The curls came out nice, but I decided to wear an updo today. Im going to wear my hair up until Sunday when I get my next blowout


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2014)

Prettymetty

What kind of sponge rollers are you using?  Normal, or sating covered ones?  If you're using normal sponge rollers, are you using end wraps (name?)?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2014)

I used the Diane brand 1 3/4 inch sponge rollers. I ordered them from amazon and they said they were satin covered, but they r just regular  I didnt use end papers but I went heavy on the moisturizer


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 2, 2014)

I'll be 9 months post tomorrow. Its a bit surreal....In 3 more months I'll actually be 1 year post and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I used the Diane brand 1 3/4 inch sponge rollers. I ordered them from amazon and they said they were satin covered, but they r just regular  I didnt use end papers but I went heavy on the moisturizer



Okay, we need to find you some satin covered ones or some of those jumbo flexi rods.  We don't want your hair getting sucked up into those sponges.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2014)

My hair has been straight for the last two weeks due to a curlformer set.  I will be happy to be back in in my signature braid out when my five braids finish air drying.  Just LCOPed with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, & BSP on the ends


----------



## havilland (Jan 2, 2014)

I had a melt down today.  I wanted my relaxed hair back so bad. 

I stepped away from the relaxer though.  I threw all my back up jars in the trash. They are over two years old so not like I was really gonna use them anyways but still....dey is da debil! LOL


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^
Oh my gosh, what happened?  You're one of my inspirations and make this natural thing seem so easy.  You can't have a melt down!  Okay, perhaps just this once, lol.  I hope all is okay.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 3, 2014)

Ms.havilland 

You betta buy some curlformers to stretch your hair and KIM!


----------



## havilland (Jan 3, 2014)

Godyssey said:


> ^^^
> Oh my gosh, what happened?  You're one of my inspirations and make this natural thing seem so easy.  You can't have a melt down!  Okay, perhaps just this once, lol.  I hope all is okay.



Y'all are my girls!  LOL

I can't believe I make it seem easy?  MMMNPH.  Thank you for those words of kindness. 

Nothing happened perse.   My hair is flat ironed.  I just don't feel like washing away the ease of this straight hair right now.  I love my curls just don't feel like seeing them. And the minute I workout for real, they are back in full effect. Which is good. Means I don't have heat damage.....however.  I can't just blow dry and straighten again this weekend.  That's too much heat. Know what I mean?  Sooooo I'm stuck with my curls I am not in the mood for right now.  Tis all.  

I could have worse problems. So I'm not gonna stay mad...I just had a moment.


----------



## havilland (Jan 3, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> [email protected]havilland
> 
> You betta buy some curlformers to stretch your hair and KIM!



I know.... They are too much work though.  MMMNPH.  Lol


----------



## Rae81 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yesterday I moisturized and sealed my hair focusing on my ends and put it in one bantu knot. When I was about to go to bed I took it down and put a little Vaseline on my hands and rubbed it through my ends and wrapped it up. This morning my ends look so much better and my hair is so soft. I got my hair so straight that somebody thought I got a relaxer.


----------



## Napp (Jan 3, 2014)

I am enjoying my bun right now. Its nice and low maintenance. I may keep it in for the rest of the month as I take a break from straightening.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 3, 2014)

havilland said:


> Y'all are my girls!  LOL
> 
> *I just don't feel like washing away the ease of this straight hair right now.  I love my curls just don't feel like seeing them. And the minute I workout for real, they are back in full effect. Which is good. Means I don't have heat damage.....however.  I can't just blow dry and straighten again this weekend.  That's too much heat. Know what I mean?*



@havilland

I totally feel ya!  I JUST had this same conversation with myself yesterday.  

So to make it easy I washed and did a quick DC in the shower last night.  Then I put my hair into 6 braided ponytails to dry (after rubbing in leave in and heat protectant) and went to sleep.  I'm going to detangle and flat iron today.  That cuts out the blow dryer and saved me some time last night.  I figured, if I didn't get around to flat ironing today I could at least rock a braid out.  Trying to make this as easy as possible.


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 3, 2014)

havilland said:


> Y'all are my girls!  LOL
> 
> *I can't believe I make it seem easy?  MMMNPH.  Thank you for those words of kindness. *
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat. It seems so gross I know, but I haven't washed my hair since I got it blown out a month ago. So yeah.  I didn't plan this but you're right, straight hair is so much easier.  I swear it doesn't stink though, lol.  It's been kept up in a bun and I smell it frequently to make sure I'm still good.  It smells like Shea butter.  

I've been keeping my workouts pretty light to avoid much reversion. 

I'm going to get extensions soon so that I won't have to worry about blowouts, reversion and whatnot for a while.  With my current length and texture, I don't know what I'm doing,lol.

So I get you, but at least you have a nice curl pattern, length and you don't seem to have too much shrinkage.  Not to make light of your issue, but you'll get through.


----------



## havilland (Jan 3, 2014)

ever wake up and realize you are NOT Mahogany Curls from You Tube.....?:creatures


----------



## Rae81 (Jan 4, 2014)

Went and got a trim today and was talking to the lady about my hair and told her how curly it was. When she was done I showed her a pic of my natural hair and she was so shocked that it was that curly and that I got it so straight. First pic is when it's freshly washed and second is my hair straightened


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Went and got a trim today and was talking to the lady about my hair and told her how curly it was. When she was done I showed her a pic of my natural hair and she was so shocked that it was that curly and that I got it so straight. First pic is when it's freshly washed and second is my hair straightened
> 
> View attachment 240845
> 
> ...



Looks great Lady!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

Fresh roller set for the week. Of course y'all know I never really wear the curls so the bottom 2 pics are after I finger combed the curls out then followed up lightly with my paddle brush. After brushing the curls out, I put it into 3 bantu knots to sleep in. Will take them down later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2014)

lulu97 your hair looks great. Are those snap on rollers easier to use than magnetic rollers? Where can I buy some?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> lulu97 your hair looks great. Are those snap on rollers easier to use than magnetic rollers? Where can I buy some?



Prettymetty

Thank you! The snap on rollers are magnetic...they just come with the cap to secure them. I like them because they assist in keeping the hair from slipping back off the rollers, which in turn gets my roots straight. I also still secure them with the metal clips as well. I purchased these from Sally's and I think the brand is by Diane if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rae81 (Jan 4, 2014)

lulu97 what products do you use for your roller sets? I want to learn to do roller sets and flexi rods


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

Rae81 

I like light and bouncy roller sets with no hold so I use It's a 10 miracle leave in (makes detangling a breeze) and Carol's Daughter Macadamia serum. I normally section my hair in 5 sections and use 4 sprays of the It's a 10 and 1 pump of serum per section. Both products only give off a tiny amount of product with each pump so I consider them perfect my sets. If you are looking for hold and to wear your sets as is then I would recommend adding an additional product for that purpose. I just roller set as opposed to air drying so hold is never something I go after.

Edited to add: I also want to try flexi rods. I'm going to use the same products but add Carol's Daughter foam or Kinky Curly Custard in the mix...gonna play around with both to see which one I like best.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2014)

I need to get some flexirods too. I used to have a large collection of rollers, but I lost most of them. Now I just have pillow rollers and sponge rollers. I love both because they are soft enough to sleep in. I still have an Amex gift card from christmas so im going to sallys


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

Second day hair. Since the roots are stretched out pretty good from the 3 bantu knots I did last night, I'll only be doing 1 bantu knot for the next couple of nights. I wont wear it down anymore...just do my staple banana clip ponytail or high bun till the next wash.


----------



## Rae81 (Jan 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Second day hair. Since the roots are stretched out pretty good from the 3 bantu knots I did last night, I'll only be doing 1 bantu knot for the next couple of nights. I wont wear it down anymore...just do my staple banana clip ponytail or high bun till the next wash.



It looks so pretty


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Prettymetty
> 
> Thank you! The snap on rollers are magnetic...*they just come with the cap to secure them. I like them because they assist in keeping the hair from slipping back off the rollers, *which in turn gets my roots straight. I* also still secure them with the metal clips as well.* I purchased these from Sally's and I think the brand is by Diane if I'm not mistaken.



How do you keep the clips and roller caps from indenting your hair or creating a crinkle?  



lulu97 said:


> Second day hair. Since the roots are stretched out pretty good from the 3 bantu knots I did last night, I'll only be doing 1 bantu knot for the next couple of nights. I wont wear it down anymore...just do my staple banana clip ponytail or high bun till the next wash.



That is a gorgeous set!  Are you BSL?  I'm wondering how long the hair must be to achieve that look.  Right now, I'm still not quite armpit.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

Godyssey I did a pull test of few weeks ago and I was MBL but this style can be achieved on any length. I do everything that I do to my own hair to my step daughters hair weekly and she is growing out a Rihanna like cut so her hair is still pretty short. The only difference is I use all orange rollers on her instead of the pink ones since her hair is not long enough for those yet.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

^^^^^ She also bantu knots at night to maintain the set....(well I have to stay on her about that but we are working on it)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Godyssey I did a pull test of few weeks ago and I was MBL but this style can be achieved on any length. I do everything that I do to my own hair to my step daughters hair weekly and she is growing out a Rihanna like cut so her hair is still pretty short. The only difference is I use all orange rollers on her instead of the pink ones since her hair is not long enough for those yet.




Sometimes I'll get the crinkles but after I moisturize and stretch with the bantu knots, they go away. Sorry for the back to back posts but I'm having issues with this app to where I couldn't go back and edit my original answer.


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 4, 2014)

Her set is cute too.  Thanks for the info.   And yeah, she won't want to ruin her curls by not re setting them! Kids, lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't keep my hands out of my natural hair. Lawd I do not need HandsInHair Syndrome. I got enough hair related problems as is.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

Who's detangling this head tonight because I sure don't feel like it.


----------



## havilland (Jan 5, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft


Girl!  Look at the beautiful new growth!  Stunning!


I'll come detangle it. . In our virtual hair world I'm already applying some warm oil to your roots with an applicator bottle. Let that marinate for a min while I get a glass of wine and file my nails. 


Lol!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

havilland

You always have my back . 

Imma' nap it out while you file


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2014)

havilland said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> 
> Girl!  Look at the beautiful new growth!  Stunning!
> ...



Why did I just visualize this whole scene?!!!! 
EnExitStageLeft I'mma be leaning back with my feet up watching havilland and doing air toasts with my sparkling cider wishing it was red wine and saying "you go girls"!!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2014)

lulu97

NO WINE FOR YOU! Baby Lulu ain't havin' it 

Chile I wish that scene was real. These roots are thick....I'm just not in the mood to deal lol.


----------



## havilland (Jan 5, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Why did I just visualize this whole scene?!!!!
> EnExitStageLeft I'mma be leaning back with my feet up watching havilland and doing air toasts with my sparkling cider wishing it was red wine and saying "you go girls"!!!



LMBO!  I know that's right. LOL 

I visualized it too. Hahahaha.


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 5, 2014)

havilland said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> 
> Girl!  Look at the beautiful new growth!  Stunning!
> ...





Yeah and the soothing sounds of the quiet storm would be playing in the background while the marination is doing its thing.


----------



## havilland (Jan 5, 2014)

Godyssey said:


> Yeah and the soothing sounds of the quiet storm would be playing in the background while the marination is doing its thing.



Cracking up at "marination" hahahaha!


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm cracking up that we can all envision this so vividly, lol!  You have a way with words havilland!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2014)

3rd day hair. Banana clip ponytail. My hair will look like this until next wash day probably, so Imma holla at y'all then. lol


----------



## Godyssey (Jan 6, 2014)

So after a serious workout this morning, I bit the bullet & washed away my blow out.  I washed in sections as instructed by my stylist.  It seemed tedious but detangling went so smoothly that it was worth it.  

One thing that I noticed though are that some tips of my strands are straight, no reversion.  Of course, I didn't like that but it wasn't all over.  Only spots on the right side of my head.  So, it's about an inch that needs trimmed in those spots but I doubt I do it anytime soon, I just HAD a trim.

Secondly, I noticed that the texture of the rest of my hair has loosened a bit but that I like.  I still have a good amount of reversion, just not so much.

Third and lastly, I have a huge, bouncy Afro, lol!  Another thing I was happy about. When I got my blow out, I loved the way that I could run a brush through my hair with such ease BUT, I didn't like how thin my hair looked.  I was concerned that I had major hair loss during the salon detangling, but as it turns out, my hair in its natural state is just as big and full as ever.  

As much as I loved my Afro, it reminded me of Joan's hair from Girlfriends.  Not the curls, but the shape and the way that I had it styled with a center part, but I digress.  I am currently bagging my hair and have a phony pony over it.  Oh, and my own puff pony is so huge, love it!  Okay, enough gushing over my hair.  I'm just happy with for now.  It's not as long as I'd like it to be at the moment, but it certainly is full and healthy.  

My only gripe right now is that my pony is too tight.  It took me so long just getting all this hair into one that I don't want to deal.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 6, 2014)

I have mastered "traditional" roller sets so now I want to grow on and work on the following 5 setting styles:  

1) A Silk roller wrap: I will have to flat iron my roots though to get them straight enough to wrap first. I may also have to use larger rollers than I currently use to result in less curl. 

2) Flexi rod set

3) Perfect my at home flat iron. (Roller setting first of course. *****Currently working on this one once a month unless I get my monthly press at the salon...started the learning session last month. lol)

4) Curlformer set

5) Wet braid out. I know I would need to sit under a dryer cause I hate air drying and will roll my ends to keep them smooth. 

Once I master one, I'll move on to the next....should keep my hair journey/ roller setting life interesting for the next few years! Just want to spice things up a little but *whispers* "I'm still a traditional roller setter FO LIFE!!!" It took me about 10 years to master traditional sets! Let's bow our heads and pray I can master each style in 1 years time each. That's my goal.


----------



## havilland (Jan 11, 2014)

I finally washed out my flat iron and deep conditioned my hair yesterday with silk aminos, hairveda moisture pro and peppermint oil. 

Now that my straight hair is gone, I can get back to my workouts. LOL

I didn't miss my curls at all and I am already planning my next flat iron for end of the month or early February. However, when I wet my hair and all my little coils came springing through it was like seeing my son when I pick him up from daycare....I love him soooooo much but I do not mind dropping his little tinky butt off at school one bit BUT when I pick him up and see his little face, I am the happiest person in the world!

That's how I felt about my curls yesterday. It was GOOD MISS!  Ya heard me?  But when those curls came popping back and peeped at me through the steam fog in the shower....I was like " oh Hi BABIES!!!! MOMMA MISSED U!!!!"


----------



## Rae81 (Jan 12, 2014)

Washed my hair today after having it straight and I am so happy that I dont have any heat damage.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 12, 2014)

I too have just washed my hair after having it straight for 2 weeks.  I did not have any heat damaged either.  However I am now conflicted about going back to my natural curls.  I enjoyed being able to run my fingers through my hair without having it meet with curl blockage.  I hardly had any shed hairs and no SSKs.  I am scared to do this too often but I think that I would like to be a straight haired natural for the winter months and a no heat natural during the rest of the year. Is this possible?


----------



## naija24 (Jan 17, 2014)

Question: I read online somewhere that if you just press your hair (natural or new growth) weekly or biweekly, that after a few months that hair will be heat trained. Even if you don't do multiple passes.

How accurate is this?


----------



## havilland (Jan 18, 2014)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> I too have just washed my hair after having it straight for 2 weeks.  I did not have any heat damaged either.  However I am now conflicted about going back to my natural curls.  I enjoyed being able to run my fingers through my hair without having it meet with curl blockage.  I hardly had any shed hairs and no SSKs.  I am scared to do this too often but I think that I would like to be a straight haired natural for the winter months and a no heat natural during the rest of the year. Is this possible?



I think it's possible. Just make sure you use a temp that's safe for your hair and step up your deep conditioning to protect from potential heat abuse.


----------



## havilland (Jan 18, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Question: I read online somewhere that if you just press your hair (natural or new growth) weekly or biweekly, that after a few months that hair will be heat trained. Even if you don't do multiple passes.
> 
> How accurate is this?



I never heard of this. Possibly the hair will be easier to straighten...but I don't know about "heat trained". 

My mom pressed my roots all the time when I was a girl and it didn't change my hair's curl pattern.


----------



## havilland (Jan 19, 2014)

Product combo success:


After cowashing and oil rinse (my hair was dry and tangly all week), I gelled my hair a bit with Eco styler pink and then apply Miss Jessie's Pillow soft curls and Hairveda Heavy Whip to my ends only and let it air dry. 

Moisture problem solved. And my curls weren't frizzy like they usually are.... ! Yay! 


STILL searching after two years and a half for a WNG option that isn't ramen noodles or just not cute.....the search continues. Meanwhile I'm in a bun or ponytail. Still


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 19, 2014)

naija24

Why do you want to heat train?


----------



## naija24 (Jan 19, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> naija24  Why do you want to heat train?



Well I'm trying to transition right now. I think it's first a process of getting over ones need to relax which I feel that I'm finally okay with. I'd love to be natural and just straighten my hair regularly. But I see other women who do that and have type 4 hair see their strands convert quickly afterwards. 

I figure if I heat train that is less likely to happen.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2014)

naija24 said:


> Well I'm trying to transition right now. I think it's first a process of getting over ones need to relax which I feel that I'm finally okay with. I'd love to be natural and just straighten my hair regularly. But I see other women who do that and have type 4 hair see their strands convert quickly afterwards.  I figure if I heat train that is less likely to happen.


 naija24   You can still use heat, just decide how frequently you want to use it and how much heat your hair can take without losing the integrity of your hair.      Additional advice: From reading your posts, I would focus more on developing a wash and style routine. The key in transitioning and dealing with natural hair is finding a healthy balance between the two.    Too much focus on washing will short change you in the styling area. I see so many people cleansing/deep conditioning frequently but have no clue what to do with their hair after...leading to being frustrated and ending their transition because they "don't know what to do with their hair". Or they are already natural and return to relaxers.    Too much focus on styling will short change you in the washing/cleansing process. You tend to become more focused on preserving the style and prolonging your wash days causing your hair to become dry. No matter how much you moisturize in between...the best moisture comes from washing/conditioning your hair.     Early on, I knew that I liked heat and I liked roller sets. Heat in itself is hard on your hair and roller setting is a lot of manipulation on wash day. Both styles last a long time though so they are justified in my book. I settled into a wash/style routine and everything from there was smooth sailing.    Wash routine: I cleanse and steam weekly   

 So in a months time, my routine looks like:  Week 1: Roller set, flat iron 
ETA: I can no longer get away with flat ironing monthly. My natural hair has taken over so I can only really flat iron in the cooler months. (if I want it to last) No biggie...not gonna fight it, I will adjust and embrace the change. 

 Week 2: Rest week--2 Goddess braids  Week 3: Roller set  Week 4: Rest week--2 Goddess braids   I too am transitioning and have 0 desire to end it. I have between 6-7 inches of relaxed ends and they will only be cut by trimming an inch a year. My goal is to grow my natural hair to hip length and maintain there...so that's when I'll finally get rid of them.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jan 19, 2014)

Flexi-Natural here lol. I was relaxed from the age of 12 to 41. My relaxed hair stayed between apl/mbl for the most part. After I had my last ds in '99, I went Toni Braxton short and rocked short hair for a few years. Then one day it all came crashing down with one too many over processed relaxers. That was 5/6 years ago and my scalp still has not fully recovered especially in my crown and I have tried it all ya'll. I used to obsess about it but not anymore I left that in 2013 lol. I have an album on here with my curly pics. I only straighten in the cooler months. My siggy is current.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 19, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft oke:, I'm gonna need the name of that lip color in your siggy pic cause it looks absolutely gorgeous on you girl!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 19, 2014)

veesweets

Thanks girl ! Its Mac Herione. I'm a lipstick junkie and totally forgot I had it .


----------



## havilland (Jan 24, 2014)

I trimmed my ends today. And I think I'm going to trim them again....y'all stop me. 

I can't stop cutting my hair. I am seeking the perfect hemline. I never thought i would be scissor happy.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 24, 2014)

havilland said:


> I trimmed my ends today. And I think I'm going to trim them again....*y'all stop me.*
> 
> I can't stop cutting my hair. I am seeking the perfect hemline. I never thought i would be scissor happy.



havilland

Honey...no! 

I have seen people go natural for seven years, then go back to relaxed and then go back to natural all with little to no growth-why? Being scissor happy. Don't let it happen to you!


----------



## havilland (Jan 25, 2014)

DoDo said:


> havilland
> 
> Honey...no!
> 
> I have seen people go natural for seven years, then go back to relaxed and then go back to natural all with little to no growth-why? Being scissor happy. Don't let it happen to you!



I'm def not going back to relaxers. Lol!  

I just trim all the time.  Transitioning long term started it. Now I can't stop!


----------



## havilland (Jan 30, 2014)

I WISH I COULD GET MY CURLS TO MOVE When they dry....instead of being like a cotton ball!  I want strings or yarn, not puffs

Rant over


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2014)

havilland said:


> I WISH I COULD GET MY CURLS TO MOVE When they dry....instead of being like a cotton ball!  I want strings or yarn, not puffs
> 
> Rant over



What are you using on your curls? Maybe its too heavy and weighing your hair down.


----------



## havilland (Jan 30, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> What are you using on your curls? Maybe its too heavy and weighing your hair down.



I use kinky curly knot today or miss Jessie's pillow soft curls. My hair doesn't feel weighed down but I don't know....maybe they are. My hair feels puffy and poofy and cottony. It actually feels light. 

Products that weigh my hair down actually give me more curl definition but then it looks stringy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2014)

Have u ever worn naked curls? I cant, because I w9uld have a birds nest/brillo pad but maybe your hair is softer than mine


----------



## havilland (Feb 1, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Have u ever worn naked curls? I cant, because I w9uld have a birds nest/brillo pad but maybe your hair is softer than mine



Lol...ummm no.  That would result in a hot chia-pet-like mess. 

I am on team experiment this week. Im gonna crack the wash n go code if it kills me. 

Yesterday I braided air dried hair into two plaits and applied moisturizer and MJ Pillowsoft curls.  When I took my hair down this morning one side was lovely and could almost b worn outside. The other side was flat and frizzy. I don't know what I did that made one side turn out TOTALLY diff than the other. Same prods. Same braids. Same scarf.  

Ugh!!!!


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 5, 2014)

Today I blow dried and trimmed my hair for the first time since my chop on June 19.  I am surprised to see my hair is just about the length it was before I got it cut.  It feels a little weird now to see my hair all stretched out.  I've been doing twist, braid, and Bantu knot outs on unstretched hair since June.  Now I don't know what to do with it.  Now that it is blow dried I don't really want a flat iron or curling iron in it because I don't think I remember how to style straightened hair.  I'd hate to use a heat tool and it look just OK. 






before a trim of about 1/2-1 inch


----------



## havilland (Feb 9, 2014)

Dayjoy


Ur hair looks so thick and yummy!!!!  Mmmmnnnnnn


----------



## havilland (Feb 9, 2014)

So wash n go experiment is on!


So far I've used:

Kinky curly knot today with curling custard ---- good at first but frizzy as day went on

Kinky curly knot today with miss Jessie's pillow soft curls ---- white residue that didn't go away

Miss Jessie's pillow soft curls alone --- curly frizz

Eco styler pink alone  --- good hold but hair was dry and tangly the next day

Shea moisture detangler with Eco styler pink ---- verdict not in yet (that's today's project)

Miss Jessie's with Eco styler pink and brown -- good result but hair felt dry the next day

Soooooo No final verdict yet...... But y'all see I'm trying!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2014)

havilland said:


> So wash n go experiment is on!  So far I've used:  Kinky curly knot today with curling custard ---- good at first but frizzy as day went on  Kinky curly knot today with miss Jessie's pillow soft curls ---- white residue that didn't go away  Miss Jessie's pillow soft curls alone --- curly frizz  Eco styler pink alone  --- good hold but hair was dry and tangly the next day  Shea moisture detangler with Eco styler pink ---- verdict not in yet (that's today's project)  Miss Jessie's with Eco styler pink and brown -- good result but hair felt dry the next day  Soooooo No final verdict yet...... But y'all see I'm trying!!!



havilland Have you tried Deva Curl products? Last summer I used their products for my wash and go curly buns in between braid installs and my curls were popping! Even after a week in a bun..my curls were still defined and had a soft touchable hold. Excited to see how they work this summer since I have even more natural hair to play with. Good luck in your experimenting!


----------



## havilland (Feb 9, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> havilland Have you tried Deva Curl products? Last summer I used their products for my wash and go curly buns in between braid installs and my curls were popping! Even after a week in a bun..my curls were still defined and had a soft touchable hold. Excited to see how they work this summer since I have even more natural hair to play with. Good luck in your experimenting!



I have only used their "lo poo" cleanser years ago when I was texlaxed. I will possibly revisit during this experiment.  Thanks for the suggestion!

Which prods did u use?


----------



## havilland (Feb 9, 2014)

Flashback time!  Share pics of your relaxed or transitioning hair and your newly or "NOW"ly natural hair. 

Here's mine-----

Below is my hair in a ponytail one year into my transition from texlaxed.  

The second pic is my natural ponytail at the  Same length!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2014)

havilland said:


> I have only used their "lo poo" cleanser years ago when I was texlaxed. I will possibly revisit during this experiment.  Thanks for the suggestion!  Which prods did u use?



I used:

Deva Curl No Poo/ Deva Curl One cond
Deva Care No Poo/Deva Care One Cond
Angel Gel (I think that's the name)

I liked them all. I preferred the smell of the Deva Curl and the moisture of the Deva Care. Both sets work well paired with just a tiny amount of the gel.


----------



## havilland (Feb 10, 2014)

havilland said:


> So wash n go experiment is on!
> 
> So far I've used:
> 
> ...



Updated this long list.....still searching.  Sigh.... I really don't feel like buying new products. Why doesn't some of this stuff I already have work????!


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 15, 2014)

Got my hair put into box braids, I need a break from my hair for awhile. Plan to keep these braids till about April.


----------



## havilland (Feb 15, 2014)

Well.  I think I cracked the code for WNG. And I don't like my hair.  The shrinkage is too much and the drier it gets as the day goes on the more it shrinks. 

I don't like it. I won't be wearing one.  But it's nice to have the option. 

I don't have a pic because I've been trying something new each night. So I didn't expect to get a good result. 

The products were:

Deep conditioner with Hairveda Strinillah. 
Or co wash with Hairveda moisture 24/7

Shea moisture leave in detangler

Eco styler pink gel

Air dry.  

Result was doable.  Second day I applied miss Jessie pillow soft curls to soften it up some. 

Eh.....it was ok. BUTTTT......I don't like it. I don't like the shrinkage.  I looked like a poodle. 

I will do it again tomorrow and take a pic for nostalgia sake. Lol


----------



## havilland (Mar 2, 2014)

My hair has been straight for two weeks. 

I apply castor oil hair grease to the edges to keep them from reverting as badly.  They still revert but the "grease" helps repel my sweat. 

Today is wash and deep condition day. I really need to do a two step treatment.  But I don't feel like it. 

I also need a new camera so I can start taking pics again.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 2, 2014)

havilland said:


> My hair has been straight for two weeks.
> 
> I apply castor oil hair grease to the edges to keep them from reverting as badly.  They still revert but the "grease" helps repel my sweat.
> 
> ...



What kind of castor oil grease do you use?


----------



## havilland (Mar 2, 2014)

Dayjoy said:


> What kind of castor oil grease do you use?



Hey Chica.....It's not anything "healthy" or "natural". I use Africa's Best castor oil grease.  Or KeraCare Creme Press. Both have a castor oil base.  

Both have petroleum.  But I want that to repel my sweat. 

I DAB it on my edges only, to repel the heck outta some sweat and prevent reversion. It works. I just have to use a sulfate shampoo to make sure it's all removed once I want to wear my curls again. 

I tried everything natural.  None of that stuff works when my hair is straight to allow me to still workout.  I was tired of taking two weeks off from my exercise when I flat iron my hair.

I can't soak my hair in sweat and have it stay straight. But now I can workout when my hair is straight and keep it looking decent. 

Now when I flat iron I take three days off and enjoy fluffy light hair. Then I switch to bun or ponytail, exercise and am able to maintain nice edges.


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks havilland!  I'm not as concerned about all natural as maybe I should be so I will checkout the two products I mentioned.  I was hoping you were going to say the Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil Hair Treatment with Mink Oil.   I have that but don't think I have been maximizing its use.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> Got my hair put into box braids, I need a break from my hair for awhile. Plan to keep these braids till about April.



I love them!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't been in this thread in a while! *waves* Hi Ladies!

I've been singing praises about this in the roller setting thread, so I'll update here too. 

Early this year, I made a list of about 5 things I wanted to accomplish with my hair. One of those things were to attempt a silk roller wrap and another one was to perfect my straightening technique. Little did I know that those two things would go hand in hand. I did a silk wrap and it got my hair straight y'all!!! I loved this technique so much that it will be what I use from here on out when I want to wear my hair straight! I don't know what took me so long to try it!! The only direct heat I used was when I flat ironed the roots. I didn't have to blowfry, use heat on the length or ends of my hair nor use a curling iron.

The sad part is my hair was wrapped in a traditional wrap for 4 days straight due to the stupid rain. I took it down yesterday and did a 1/2 inch trim on the colored areas and maybe even less than that everywhere else. It really didn't need it. My ends looked nice and healthy and I know that's from roller setting. 

I can't think of anything else other than that....I'm doing the same as usual. Roller setting every 10-14 days, clarify and protein treatment every other month. Oh yeah since spring is right around the corner, I want to incorporate some french braided styles on my previously roller set hair. 

Hope you ladies are well! xoxo


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 3, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I love them!



Thank you!!!


----------



## havilland (Mar 4, 2014)

i tried Kinky Curly Come Clean shampoo recently....it is soooooooo cleansing.  i was surprised my hair felt "squeaky" clean with no "squeak.

i did a two step protein treatment yesterday.  i was long overdue.  my hair thanked me by acting really nice this morning.


----------



## havilland (Mar 4, 2014)

Pic of my ponytail after I air dry the curls. Then braid overnight to stretch.


----------



## havilland (Mar 4, 2014)

that two step treatment was well needed.  the little breaks i was seeing and the dryness are gone.....i am mad i took so long to do this.....i was procrastinating trying to tell myself i needed to step up my moisture game, etc....when what i needed was my tried and true deep protein and deep moisture.


----------



## havilland (Mar 16, 2014)

Trying a new regimen. So far. So good. 

I am going back to pre-pooing with oils instead of condish. Now that I only have one texture to deal with I don't need that step for detangling anymore. 

I am also using shampoo vs conditioning cleanser.  It seems to make my curls pop better.  

Today i prepooed with NJoy's Sulfur hair oil. 

I shampooed once in twists with Kinky Curly Come Clean.  

Then applied Hairveda Strinillah under a turban for an hour.  Rinsed. 

 Applied KCKT to the ends only and am now air drying in a ponytail.

I hate getting in and out of the shower but it seems my hair needs have changed. 

My hair is shiny and feels like butter.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 16, 2014)

havilland said:


> Trying a new regimen. So far. So good.
> 
> *I am going back to pre-pooing with oils instead of condish. Now that I only have one texture to deal with I don't need that step for detangling anymore.
> *
> ...



Looks like are we are switching out! The last 2 washes, I've been using coconut oil only in between washing. By the time wash day comes around 2 weeks later, my hair is nice and full of coconut oil. So instead of adding more oil, I've been pre-pooing with conditioner. Soft hair city! lol


----------



## havilland (Mar 16, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Looks like are we are switching out! The last 2 washes, I've been using coconut oil only in between washing. By the time wash day comes around 2 weeks later, my hair is nice and full of coconut oil. So instead of adding more oil, I've been pre-pooing with conditioner. Soft hair city! lol



Glad to see someone else up in here!  

We did "swapsies". Nice!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 20, 2014)

So I took down my braids on Tuesday, and is it me but does anyone else hair feel or look different after doing box braids with extensions? It was like this the last time I got braids as well. Anyway I plan on babying my hair for the next couple of weeks before applying any heat or going to the salon. I did a twist out and was not happy with the results at all! Like I was super frustrated and thought about just relaxing. Right now I'm going back and forth between coloring my hair or getting relaxer. I think I'm just going to be a straight haired natural that wears occasional wash and goes. All these other hairstyles end up being a Mega fail for me.


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am getting so frustrated with my hair. I sometimes wish my curls weren't so tight


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Naturally Flexible ladies!   
I straightened my hair the other day and I think I want to remain straightened.  I'm trying to weigh the pros/cons of remaining heat straightened vs. texlaxing.  Do you ladies have any input from your own experiences?  

With the warm weather coming, I'm definitely going to want to wash/wet my hair at least twice per week.  Heat straightened hair won't allow for that without some damage. 

I'm primarily 4b, WL w/BSB layers, cottony and fine. Anyone with similar hair? Thanks ladies!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay, because I'm a "Flexible Natural," I flat ironed my hair this morning, so I could dust/trim for the Spring Equinox.

My hair is not styled, but I wanted to show you lovely ladies, my first successful flat iron session without bushy ends, or poofy hair.

I used It's a 10 for my Curlformer set on Tuesday.

In this photo, the only product in my hair, Is It's a 10:



I did this set to stretch my hair for flat ironing w/o using a blow fryer, 

Last night I put my hair in one large lulu knot to stretch out the curls.

I'm not good at taking selfies, but here you go:








I used a Sedu Revolution 1 1/2" flat iron.  This is my first time using Mizani Iron Curl and I'm pleased with the results.

I have my length check shirt on, so when my photog gets home from school, I can take some better pix.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, because I'm a "Flexible Natural," I flat ironed my hair this morning, so I could dust/trim for the Spring Equinox.
> 
> My hair is not styled, but I wanted to show you lovely ladies, my first successful flat iron session without bushy ends, or poofy hair.
> 
> ...



Looking good Lady!!!

You already know that It's a 10 is my 2nd husband!

Ooooooh snap, I have a coined phrase "lulu knot"....I'm honored. Glad it worked for you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> So I took down my braids on Tuesday, and is it me but does anyone else hair feel or look different after doing box braids with extensions? It was like this the last time I got braids as well. Anyway I plan on babying my hair for the next couple of weeks before applying any heat or going to the salon. I did a twist out and was not happy with the results at all! Like I was super frustrated and thought about just relaxing. Right now I'm going back and forth between coloring my hair or getting relaxer. I think I'm just going to be a straight haired natural that wears occasional wash and goes. *All these other hairstyles end up being a Mega fail for me.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ********************************
> 
> I know what you mean...anytime I do anything other than a roller set, I never really like it. Now I only wash my hair when I know I have the time and energy to roller set.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Looking good Lady!!!
> 
> You already know that It's a 10 is my 2nd husband!
> 
> Ooooooh snap, I have a coined phrase "lulu knot"....I'm honored. Glad it worked for you



lulu97  Yes, Ma'am!

*Lulu Knot* \loo-loo not\ _noun_

One to three Bantu Knot(s) used to stretch curls from a wet set while leaving the hair with body.
One to three Bantu Knot(s) used to stretch new growth and/or the roots of hair.
One to three Bantu Knot(s) used to add body to straight or stretched hair.
Origin: lulu97 of Long Hair Care Forum aka LHCF.

That It's a 10 is a Mega Hit!  Now, I know why toaster lost her mind and bought the whole darn line,


----------



## toaster (Mar 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva

I must have been going through something, but I've already repurchased the DC and the conditioner, will buy the shampoo when I finish, have a back-up leave in already, will repurchase the serum, know the styling cream works for twist outs on stretched hair, and will FIND a use for the gel.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> lulu97  Yes, Ma'am!
> 
> *Lulu Knot* \loo-loo not\ _noun_
> 
> ...




MileHighDiva BOOM and there it is!!!!! I had to copy and save that definition to my phone!!!! lol


----------



## havilland (Mar 21, 2014)

MzSwift said:


> Hey Naturally Flexible ladies!
> I straightened my hair the other day and I think I want to remain straightened.  I'm trying to weigh the pros/cons of remaining heat straightened vs. texlaxing.  Do you ladies have any input from your own experiences?
> 
> With the warm weather coming, I'm definitely going to want to wash/wet my hair at least twice per week.  Heat straightened hair won't allow for that without some damage.
> ...



I think your hair type does well with heat straightening. As long as you keep your deep conditioning on point.  

I would be a heat straightened natural but I exercise too much to maintain it. 



MileHighDiva said:


> Okay, because I'm a "Flexible Natural," I flat ironed my hair this morning, so I could dust/trim for the Spring Equinox.
> 
> My hair is not styled, but I wanted to show you lovely ladies, my first successful flat iron session without bushy ends, or poofy hair.
> 
> ...



Looks good!!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> lulu97  Yes, Ma'am!
> 
> *Lulu Knot* \loo-loo not\ _noun_
> 
> ...



Thank you Ms.havilland!  This is a lulu knot,


----------



## havilland (Mar 21, 2014)

Yesterday my hair revolted on me. I was out of my leave in.  And instead of my cocoon curly ponytail, I had something that looked like ramen noodles before u cook them.  Hard, crunchy, tightly packed corkscrews that were not cute at all!

Of course this is when I have plans with old high school friends. Today I see no one....my hair is perfect!  Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## havilland (Mar 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Thank you Ms.havilland!  This is a lulu knot,



Thank u!  I saw it as soon as I posted. Lol


----------



## havilland (Mar 30, 2014)

Today is my 1000 day natural anniversary!!!


----------



## havilland (Mar 30, 2014)

So today I did a heavy duty deep condition watched hair videos all morning.


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 30, 2014)

OMG!!!!! I almost relaxed my hair on accident. I purchased what i thought was the Motions Oil Moisturizer Silk Protein Conditioner but what i actually got was the oil moisturizer relaxer in super!! All i saw in the store was oil moisturizer on the jar and bought it. OMG!!! I was about to pre poo my hair with it and scooped some out was about to put it on my hair when I looked at the jar and saw what it said SMH. If i did not look at the jar my hair would be relaxed and i would have been looking crazy when i washed it out and did not have any curls left. Then I was planning on leaving it on for a half hour, all my hair would have fell out. Thank God I looked at the jar before i put it on my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2014)

Ladies, my curls came back! :Happydance:

I flat ironed my hair silk straight on the 20th.  I don't have a good track record of surviving the flat iron without heat damage 

I ended up dry DCing, on previously pre- pooed hair with New Era Moisturizer for Dry and Brittle Hair.  The third ingredient is hydrolyzed animal protein.

After cleansing with Joico Clarifying Poo, I did a medium protein treatment with SSI Okra Winfrey, under the heat cap for 45 minutes.

Then I DCed again with Claudie's Revitalizer Avocado Intense DC, under the heat cap for 45 minutes.

These are my curls following all that:




This me trying to get my Froreal3 on.  Obviously, I don't know how to part 






Do you see that big ole triangle in the middle of my crown? 

After I recuperate, I'll have to try and fix it.

DoDo HanaKuroi ronie toaster EnExitStageLeft

ETA: Hopefully, the 32 twists will last for 10-14 days without looking like a frizzy HAM!

ETA2: DS just told me that I don't have an eye for scale due the varying sizes of twists.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2014)

MileHighDiva

 WHen my hair grows up, she wants to be shiny likes yours! lol! LOVELY!


----------



## DoDo (Mar 31, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, my curls came back! :Happydance:
> 
> I flat ironed my hair silk straight on the 20th.  I don't have a good track record of surviving the flat iron without heat damage
> 
> ...



MileHighDiva

Take that 'aspiring' off your siggy. 

I say A *plusses* all around! :reddancer:

 the hair!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2014)

DoDo said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> Take that 'aspiring' off your siggy.
> 
> ...



I get a promotion!  Thank you, DoDo! 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> WHen my hair grows up, she wants to be shiny likes yours! lol! LOVELY!



EnExitStageLeft  Your hair is already ThaBomb.com  

You know that I covet all the higher density ladies hair , such as , DoDo and yourself!


----------



## DoDo (Mar 31, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Aw, . Thank you!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2014)

MileHighDiva

I really don't think I'm HD at all anymore. I'm more normal then anything. 

I really appreciate the sweet words! I cannot wait until I'm fully natural like you guys.


----------



## toaster (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful MileHighDiva

Glad everything worked out!


----------



## DoDo (Apr 1, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> *I really don't think I'm HD at all anymore.* I'm more normal then anything.
> 
> I really appreciate the sweet words! I cannot wait until I'm fully natural like you guys.



EnExitStageLeft

I am disregarding that comment.  

When that  is in *full* effect, you'll know whats up.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 1, 2014)

MileHighDiva  I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up. I know I've said that before. It looks a little similar to mine in texture and density. I can't wait! *gets giddy* 

Those twists are so juicy. Forget about parts. I just throw it up into a bun or some type of updo anyway. I'm sure that would look so good on your hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 1, 2014)

subbing, I'll be back


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 1, 2014)

Yay finally found something that gives me great twist outs!! I was really getting ready to throw in the towel, then I picked up Eden's Bodyworks Curl Define Creme!  I will not be straying away from this nope!


----------



## ronie (Apr 1, 2014)

MileHighDiva i'm happy everything worked out. The shine of your curls


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 2, 2014)

DoDo

If it's anything like yours....DEAR JESUS ALLOW MY HEAD NOT TO BE THE SIZE OF CALIFORNIA! Because I'm going to think I'm alla' that a bag of chips and a pitcher of Koolaid(the red kind) on the side .


----------



## DoDo (Apr 2, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DoDo
> 
> If it's anything like yours....DEAR JESUS ALLOW MY HEAD NOT TO BE THE SIZE OF CALIFORNIA! *Because I'm going to think I'm alla' that a bag of chips and a pitcher of Koolaid(the red kind) on the side* .



EnExitStageLeft

 I am confused. How is the above statement not already true? They need to send you the memo!


----------



## havilland (Apr 11, 2014)

I flat ironed my hair and trimmed the length maybe a 1/2 inch. 

I need to step up my retention game and hide my ends more etc. but I don't want to. LOL. I MAINLY wear wash n go ponytails. Oh well...

I deep conditioned earlier this week with hairveda strinillah. 

So this morning I detangled with hairveda jardin oil. 

Then washed with tresemme deep cleansing shampoo to remove oil. 

 Lightly conditioned with vo5 clarifying conditioner.

 Applied a dab of Garnier fructis cream leave in conditioner. (A dime size for my whole head). 

Blow dried. 

Then applied a nickel size amount of kerastace olio relax serum to each half of my head.  

Flat ironed on 395. 

Used castor oil hair grease on my edges ONLY and used the Edge Stick to hit the edges.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 11, 2014)

havilland 

You always get silky straight results!   as usual!  

In the summer, you'll want that hair off your neck, so you'll put it away then,   That coupled with the normal spring/summer growth spurt everyone experiences...Nobody, will be able to you nothin' in the fall, regarding retention.


----------



## havilland (Apr 11, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland  You always get silky straight results!   as usual!  In the summer, you'll want that hair off your neck, so you'll put it away then,   That coupled with the normal spring/summer growth spurt everyone experiences...Nobody, will be able to you nothin' in the fall, regarding retention.



Thanks, Chica. 

You're right. I should plan to put my hair away all summer.  Wear buns until fall.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 12, 2014)

Went to the salon today and got my hair hot combed. I also got my ends clipped and some bangs cut as well!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 12, 2014)

Just removed 32 two strand twists.  I'm not good with selfies and/or hair pix without an helper.  Ran CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter along each twist, before removing each twist.  

The CR doesn't bring the bling like SD CDLS.  To be fair, I haven't sealed with GSO yet.  I'm trying get an accurate feel for this product.  CDLS is bling-y on its own 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 12, 2014)

mz.rae

Beautiful hair and smile!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 12, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> mz.rae
> 
> Beautiful hair and smile!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Thank you!!


----------



## Rae81 (Apr 13, 2014)

I straightened my hair and my ends are so bushy they won't straighten for nothing. I am going to get a trim but I don't know what happened between my last trim and now.


----------



## havilland (Apr 13, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> I straightened my hair and my ends are so bushy they won't straighten for nothing. I am going to get a trim but I don't know what happened between my last trim and now.



Do you need a protein treatment?


----------



## havilland (Apr 13, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> Went to the salon today and got my hair hot combed. I also got my ends clipped and some bangs cut as well!



That's so cute on you!


----------



## Rae81 (Apr 13, 2014)

havilland said:


> Do you need a protein treatment?



I might haven't used any portion in my hair in awhile


----------



## havilland (Apr 13, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> I might haven't used any portion in my hair in awhile



I do one every 6 weeks. if my ends are over moisturized and have no structural Support they will be frizzy and won't straighten well. 

You may want to do a strong protein, especially on the ends once every 2-3 months and see if that helps.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 13, 2014)

havilland said:


> That's so cute on you!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## havilland (Apr 15, 2014)

Curls are back after a good wash and week of flat ironed hair. 

The trim did me good.  

I really should bun more but I don't want to!


----------



## havilland (Apr 16, 2014)

my hair is so fine and wispy....it annoys me.  LOL


----------



## Rae81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Well the rain and wind yesterday did my straight hair in so I'm back to curly. I'm all happy it all reverted. Does anyone know how to deal with frizzy? As soon as i wet my hair my crown and a section in the front frizzes up


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 16, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> 254605254607  Just removed 32 two strand twists.  I'm not good with selfies and/or hair pix without an helper.  Ran CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter along each twist, before removing each twist.  The CR doesn't bring the bling like SD CDLS.  To be fair, I haven't sealed with GSO yet.  I'm trying get an accurate feel for this product.  CDLS is bling-y on its own   Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



From what I can see it came out good!  Are you transitioning or fully natural?  I'm transitioning and would love to try a twist out. 8 months post here


----------



## havilland (Apr 16, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Well the rain and wind yesterday did my straight hair in so I'm back to curly. I'm all happy it all reverted. Does anyone know how to deal with frizzy? As soon as i wet my hair my crown and a section in the front frizzes up



you need a protein treatment....i'm convinced.......frizzy hair is "humid" hair... it's either over moisturized or you have a damaged cuticle..

in the meantime, the only way i combat frizz is a dab of gel with a drop of oil added to it.  it seals the strand and blocks moisture.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 16, 2014)

I am way late, but I want to join. I am natural and plan to stay that way now that I know how to care for my hair.  

I wear my hair in WNGs most of the time, and haven't straightened in nearly two years since I BC'ed in May of 2012. I am getting the itch to straighten, but I promised myself at the beginning of this journey that to would wait until year 3. My hair is still in the awkward stage but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

I have no set regimen, I play it my ear and use a modified CG method. My only rule is to try to DC weekly. I am also a pj that doesn't want to be rehabbed.

Now I'm going to read through this thread. I don't know how I missed it!


----------



## havilland (Apr 16, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I am way late, but I want to join. I am natural and plan to stay that way now that I know how to care for my hair.  I wear my hair in WNGs most of the time, and haven't straightened in nearly two years since I BC'ed in May of 2012. I am getting the itch to straighten, but I promised myself at the beginning of this journey that to would wait until year 3. My hair is still in the awkward stage but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.  I have no set regimen, I play it my ear and use a modified CG method. My only rule is to try to DC weekly. I am also a pj that doesn't want to be rehabbed.  Now I'm going to read through this thread. I don't know how I missed it!




Welcome!!!!  What made u transition in the first place? What things work for u so fAr?  Share with us


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 17, 2014)

havilland said:


> Welcome!!!!  What made u transition in the first place? What things work for u so fAr?  Share with us



Thanks! I loved reading all of your updates!

I have been natural two times in the past, but kept my hair very short. I always went back to the relaxer when I wanted to grow it out. I decided to transition to a straight natural during the Fall of 2011 after my mother and sister transitioned. My mom's thick hair became very thin in the crown due to years of relaxing and menopause. I didn't want to suffer the same fate so I transitioned for 9 months before cutting off my relaxed ends. I made the mistake of asking my husband to shape up my hair on Memorial Day 2012 and ended up with a fade and 9 months of growth gone with the shift motion of his clippers. I attached a photo of my BC and my hair from a couple of weeks ago. Yep, I've got poodle hair right now LOL.

I guess the short BC was a blessing because I started researching natural hair in earnest and tried to maintain a healthy routine. I have been pretty lazy with my hair because WNGs are so easy. I don't like TOs or braid outs on me right now. I think I need more length and better technique. I want to try a roller set or curlformers but I have no idea how to do it right. I am a creature of habit.

I just cowash about two times a week with Tresemme Naturals, dc with my DC of the week (love Curl Junkie products) and style with a leave in, gel or curl cream. Most of my hair is easy to manage...except for the crown which is more wavy than curly and dries and poofs out the fastest. The only product my hair rejects outright is Coconut oil.

My hair length goal is WL. My 11 year old is also natural so I am dealing with her very fine but thick MBL length hair as well which reduces my desire to do much with my hair after completing her biweekly washing, dc and twisting regimen.


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 17, 2014)

havilland said:


> my hair is so fine and wispy....it annoys me.  LOL



Mine too! This fine hair is the main reason I transitioned


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 17, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Thanks! I loved reading all of your updates!  I have been natural two times in the past, but kept my hair very short. I always went back to the relaxer when I wanted to grow it out. I decided to transition to a straight natural during the Fall of 2011 after my mother and sister transitioned. My mom's thick hair became very thin in the crown due to years of relaxing and menopause. I didn't want to suffer the same fate so I transitioned for 9 months before cutting off my relaxed ends. I made the mistake of asking my husband to shape up my hair on Memorial Day 2012 and ended up with a fade and 9 months of growth gone with the shift motion of his clippers. I attached a photo of my BC and my hair from a couple of weeks ago. Yep, I've got poodle hair right now LOL.  I guess the short BC was a blessing because I started researching natural hair in earnest and tried to maintain a healthy routine. I have been pretty lazy with my hair because WNGs are so easy. I don't like TOs or braid outs on me right now. I think I need more length and better technique. I want to try a roller set or curlformers but I have no idea how to do it right. I am a creature of habit.  I just cowash about two times a week with Tresemme Naturals, dc with my DC of the week (love Curl Junkie products) and style with a leave in, gel or curl cream. Most of my hair is easy to manage...except for the crown which is more wavy than curly and dries and poofs out the fastest. The only product my hair rejects outright is Coconut oil.  My hair length goal is WL. My 11 year old is also natural so I am dealing with her very fine but thick MBL length hair as well which reduces my desire to do much with my hair after completing her biweekly washing, dc and twisting regimen.



I love your hair! Your curls are so juicy! What leave in or gel do you use?


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gave myself a trim/cut! One side of my hair was waaaayyy longer than the other and had perm still on the ends. My WNGO had no shape. I will thoroughly examine what I've done tonight when I straighten my hair this weekend...:/


----------



## havilland (Apr 17, 2014)

Joigirl

Your hair is awesome. Congrats on the transition and on taking such good care of your daughter's hair too!


----------



## havilland (Apr 17, 2014)

Soaking wet after a deep condition treatment


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 17, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> I love your hair! Your curls are so juicy! What leave in or gel do you use?



Thank you! I primarily use Koils by Nature Shealoe or Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed leave ins. I like Annabelle's perfect blends hair creme too. I've used it along with the Shealoe recently. It made my hair very soft, but my curls didn't last as long. My go-to gel is Eco Styler Argan. I have tried a few others recently (Superwet, Kinky Curly, KBN aloe based gel) and my hair did not respond the same. I want to find a protein-less gel alternative but haven't had any luck yet. What are your favorite gels?


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 17, 2014)

havilland said:


> Soaking wet after a deep condition treatment



Love your ponytail. I am conting down to the day I can have a pony. My hair shrinks so much that it looks like a bunny tail.


----------



## havilland (Apr 17, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Love your ponytail. I am conting down to the day I can have a pony. My hair shrinks so much that it looks like a bunny tail.



Bunny tail...that is too cute!


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 17, 2014)

havilland said:


> Bunny tail...that is too cute!



It is cute on kids. Looks sad on a big head!


----------



## havilland (Apr 17, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> It is cute on kids. Looks sad on a big head!



I feel u. I have a big head too. LOL


----------



## Rae81 (Apr 17, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> It is cute on kids. Looks sad on a big head!



I'm rocking a bunny tail right now lol


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't leave us hanging. Please share a pic.


----------



## havilland (Apr 17, 2014)

Today's second day hair.  My Hunny Bunny.


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 18, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Thank you! I primarily use Koils by Nature Shealoe or Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed leave ins. I like Annabelle's perfect blends hair creme too. I've used it along with the Shealoe recently. It made my hair very soft, but my curls didn't last as long. My go-to gel is Eco Styler Argan. I have tried a few others recently (Superwet, Kinky Curly, KBN aloe based gel) and my hair did not respond the same. I want to find a protein-less gel alternative but haven't had any luck yet. What are your favorite gels?



I really only use Eco styler gels...I've tried all of them! Lol I've tried  aloe vera gel but I didn't really care for the end result


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> I really only use Eco styler gels...I've tried all of them! Lol I've tried  aloe vera gel but I didn't really care for the end result



I've tried a few of them too. I want to try the pink next. Hopeful it will have a little less hold.


----------



## havilland (Apr 18, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I've tried a few of them too. I want to try the pink next. Hopeful it will have a little less hold.



the blue has a very light hold.

i have tried all of them and prefer the stronger holds, but the blue was really light and i didn't like it for that reason.  so if you want a lighter hold, that may be an option.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2014)

havilland said:


> the blue has a very light hold.  i have tried all of them and prefer the stronger holds, but the blue was really light and i didn't like it for that reason.  so if you want a lighter hold, that may be an option.




I tried the blue one too and it has been sitting under my sink for about a year. I didn't like it either. Does anyone have a recommendation for a protein less gel? I will keep the Eco Argan in my rotation but I want to find a good alternative. I've been using Jane Carter's Curl Cream, but my hair expands like crazy by day 3. That is fine for the weekend, but I can't wear a wild fro to work.


----------



## Rae81 (Apr 18, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Don't leave us hanging. Please share a pic.



Here's my bunny tail 



Sorry it's sideways


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Here's my bunny tail  Sorry it's sideways



It's very cute but not that little. Looks like you will have a pony in no time. I think I would need some Jermaine Jackson shellac to make my hair that smooth.


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 18, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I tried the blue one too and it has been sitting under my sink for about a year. I didn't like it either. Does anyone have a recommendation for a protein less gel? I will keep the Eco Argan in my rotation but I want to find a good alternative. I've been using Jane Carter's Curl Cream, but my hair expands like crazy by day 3. That is fine for the weekend, but I can't wear a wild fro to work.



I actually prefer the Argan or olive oil ones the most but the blue one works well too. Maybe try a little oil on top or mixed with the gel. That makes it dry softer for me


----------



## havilland (Apr 20, 2014)

My standard ponytail. I want to flat iron today but I need to stop "harshing" my hair.  So I will just rock the pony.


----------



## havilland (Apr 20, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> I actually prefer the Argan or olive oil ones the most but the blue one works well too. Maybe try a little oil on top or mixed with the gel. That makes it dry softer for me



Interesting.  My hair haaaaaaates the aloe and the argan formulas. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 20, 2014)

havilland said:


> My standard ponytail. I want to flat iron today but I need to stop "harshing" my hair.  So I will just rock the pony.



I flat ironed my dd's hair yesterday. I need some tips because her hair still looks like a blow out. Maybe I used  too many heat protectants or too little heat... What is your routine prior to the flat ironing session and what products do you use?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been doing blow-outs and then bunning every 2-3 weeks since December, and I think my hair likes this regi. I did my first flat-iron of the year last weekend, followed by a good dusting with my Splitender. Results are my siggy pic. Think I'll stick with the blow-outs and see how things progress.


----------



## havilland (Apr 20, 2014)

THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE between protein two step treated hair and not. My hair is curlier, softer and way more manageable.   Picture one is prior to my two step protein treatment (last one was about 6 weeks ago)  Picture two is today completely air dried after two step protein this morning.

Eta--- my leave ins are exactly the same in both pictures.  The first one was taken earlier this week.  The second one this afternoon after my protein treatment.


----------



## havilland (Apr 20, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I flat ironed my dd's hair yesterday. I need some tips because her hair still looks like a blow out. Maybe I used  too many heat protectants or too little heat... What is your routine prior to the flat ironing session and what products do you use?



I find. Less. Is more. 

I deep condition a few days prior to get my hair ready. 

Then on flat iron day I shampoo and use a clarifying conditioner after.  (I use vo5 kiwi clarifying conditioner). This gives me slip but light fluffy hair. 


Then I use a dab (dime size for bsb length hair) of Garnier fructis anti frizz milk to blow dry. 

Kerastace olio relax serum to flat iron  (nickel size on each half of my hair) 

Flat iron on 395. 

Done.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 20, 2014)

havilland said:


> I find. Less. Is more.  I deep condition a few days prior to get my hair ready.  Then on flat iron day I shampoo and use a clarifying conditioner after.  (I use vo5 kiwi clarifying conditioner). This gives me slip but light fluffy hair.  Then I use a dab (dime size for bsb length hair) of Garnier fructis anti frizz milk to blow dry.  Kerastace olio relax serum to flat iron  (nickel size on each half of my hair)  Flat iron on 395.  Done.



Thanks. I will try to go a little lighter next time and maybe a little hotter heat. Her strands are very thirsty so her hair felt very dry. That might have been do to the excess protectants.


----------



## havilland (Apr 21, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Thanks. I will try to go a little lighter next time and maybe a little hotter heat. Her strands are very thirsty so her hair felt very dry. That might have been do to the excess protectants.



I prefer hotter because I can do one pass opposed to two. 

Also, If her hair feels dry I wouldn't flat iron it. I would focus on conditioning until the hair feels normal again.


----------



## havilland (Apr 21, 2014)

Edges using Chicoro's aloe Vera gel recipe 

Love this stuff!


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 21, 2014)

havilland said:


> Edges using Chicoro's aloe Vera gel recipe  Love this stuff!



Laid! Looks nice


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 21, 2014)

havilland said:


> Interesting.  My hair haaaaaaates the aloe and the argan formulas. I wonder why that is?



There is a definite difference in the outcome for each gel on my hair


----------



## havilland (Apr 21, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> There is a definite difference in the outcome for each gel on my hair



me too....it's funny how they have the same basic ingredients but each gel is really different on my hair too,.

i love those gels though.....even though i feel they probably aren't great for my hair.  i have yet to find a good substitute that works as well


----------



## havilland (Apr 22, 2014)

Today's pony.  

Kinky curly knot today and eco styler pink.


----------



## Rae81 (Apr 22, 2014)

havilland said:


> Edges using Chicoro's aloe Vera gel recipe
> 
> Love this stuff!



What's the recipe?


----------



## Rae81 (Apr 22, 2014)

havilland said:


> THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE between protein two step treated hair and not. My hair is curlier, softer and way more manageable.   Picture one is prior to my two step protein treatment (last one was about 6 weeks ago)  Picture two is today completely air dried after two step protein this morning.
> 
> Eta--- my leave ins are exactly the same in both pictures.  The first one was taken earlier this week.  The second one this afternoon after my protein treatment.



I'm scared to use a hard protein treatment like that.


----------



## havilland (Apr 22, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> What's the recipe?



Aloe Vera gel.  Guar gum. Oil of choice. (I use hot six oil)


----------



## havilland (Apr 22, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> I'm scared to use a hard protein treatment like that.



U may want to try a milder protein or a protein leave in spray like chi keratin mist. 

I swear your hair needs protein. Every time I read your posts I'm like ...."yeah, she needs some hydrolozized protein sum such". LOL


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 22, 2014)

havilland said:


> Today's pony.  Kinky curly knot today and eco styler pink.



Looks nice!


----------



## shortt29 (Apr 22, 2014)

havilland said:


> me too....it's funny how they have the same basic ingredients but each gel is really different on my hair too,.  i love those gels though.....even though i feel they probably aren't great for my hair.  i have yet to find a good substitute that works as well




I agree...In the back of my mind I'm always thinking I'm doing some type of damage using gel all the time but I can't wear my hair curly without it


----------



## havilland (Apr 23, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> I agree...In the back of my mind I'm always thinking I'm doing some type of damage using gel all the time but I can't wear my hair curly without it



Me neither!  I tried kinky curly curling custard and it worked better when I was transitioning.


----------



## naija24 (Apr 23, 2014)

hey!! So I asked this question in the random thread and i realized it was better to ask here.

did anyone here try straightening their hair or being a straight haired natural in the TWA (<1 year) phase? Thus far, I haven't seen anyone do it here.


----------



## Rae81 (Apr 23, 2014)

havilland said:


> U may want to try a milder protein or a protein leave in spray like chi keratin mist.
> 
> I swear your hair needs protein. Every time I read your posts I'm like ...."yeah, she needs some hydrolozized protein sum such". LOL



Lol, do you have any suggestions for a milder protein treatment?


----------



## havilland (Apr 23, 2014)

naija24 said:


> hey!! So I asked this question in the random thread and i realized it was better to ask here.
> 
> did anyone here try straightening their hair or being a straight haired natural in the TWA (<1 year) phase? Thus far, I haven't seen anyone do it here.



that's a good question.


i have honestly not seen that at all....my salon has a alot of women transitioning, but none of them who BC wear their hair straight, and the ones who BC and then want to wear their hair straight go back to relaxing.


----------



## havilland (Apr 23, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Lol, do you have any suggestions for a milder protein treatment?



how about NExxus Keraphix (one of my personal old favorites), Hairveda MoisturePro (what I use now on my own hair for light protein), any cholesterol treatment - I like Bio Infusion (you can get it Walgreens).  

try the first time to only leave it on for 15 minutes and just see how your hair responds.  I swear you have chips in your cuticle that cause all this frizzy, non responsive hair that won't cooperate.  they need to be filled in with some keratin.


----------



## momi (Apr 25, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> OMG!!!!! I almost relaxed my hair on accident. I purchased what i thought was the Motions Oil Moisturizer Silk Protein Conditioner but what i actually got was the oil moisturizer relaxer in super!! All i saw in the store was oil moisturizer on the jar and bought it. OMG!!! I was about to pre poo my hair with it and scooped some out was about to put it on my hair when I looked at the jar and saw what it said SMH. If i did not look at the jar my hair would be relaxed and i would have been looking crazy when i washed it out and did not have any curls left. Then I was planning on leaving it on for a half hour, all my hair would have fell out. Thank God I looked at the jar before i put it on my hair.



I read your post initially and thought "how in the world could she make that kind of mistake", but I was in Sally's and saw the container.  Yes it does look like a conditioner container!  They ain't slick - trying to recover some of their lost customers. LOL


----------



## havilland (Apr 26, 2014)

Today's Bun from refreshed curls. I call her moonpie cus I have a big head.  Lol

I Spritzed my hair this morningwith water and peppermint oil from my spray bottle. 

Edges have Chicoro's edge gel recipe on them (aloe gel, guar gum&hot six oil). 

Since I went back to my transitioning regimen of deep conditioning twice a week, my hair is way more cooperative.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 26, 2014)

havilland said:


> Today's Bun from refreshed curls. I call her moonpie cus I have a big head.  Lol  I Spritzed my hair this morningwith water and peppermint oil from my spray bottle.  Edges have Chicoro's edge gel recipe on them (aloe gel, guar gum&hot six oil).  Since I went back to my transitioning regimen of deep conditioning twice a week, my hair is way more cooperative.



That is a good protective style. I have not tried DCing Weekly. I might have to try that out. It will give me the opportunity to use up more product as well.


----------



## havilland (Apr 27, 2014)

Curly pony on the go today.  Happy spring Ladies.  I'm am gonna wash n go my way to longer lengths I hope!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 27, 2014)

havilland said:


> Curly pony on the go today.  Happy spring Ladies.  I'm am gonna wash n go my way to longer lengths I hope!


Your hair is beautiful!  I'm jelly!  My hair is so not cooperating.  I love your curls.


----------



## havilland (Apr 27, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Your hair is beautiful!  I'm jelly!  My hair is so not cooperating.  I love your curls.[/QUOTE
> 
> My formula in Three words.
> 
> "Years. Of. Dedication."


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a sad little bun today. It is tiny, but I love it. It is the first bun that I can wear in public.


----------



## havilland (Apr 30, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I have a sad little bun today. It is tiny, but I love it. It is the first bun that I can wear in public.




So cute!   Congrats!  That's a heck of a milestone.  U look amazing


----------



## momi (Apr 30, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I have a sad little bun today. It is tiny, but I love it. It is the first bun that I can wear in public.



It's cute! Congratulations


----------



## Dayjoy (May 2, 2014)

Yesterday was wash day and I flat ironed my hair myself for the first time EVER.  This is the first time it has been straight since last June when I got the relaxed ends cut, and I didn't need to try to flat iron when it was relaxed.  I did a good job but I TOTALLY forgot how to style straight hair outside of a ponytail.  I trimmed it too.  I put in Bantu knots before bed so I'll see what that looks like.

When I picked up DD from school she was a little shocked.  She said it is weird now and threatened to throw water on my hair to restore my naps.   I agree.  I won't be flat ironing again for a long time.


----------



## havilland (May 3, 2014)

Flat ironed today.  I truly need a hair CUT. I will probably trim these dry ends off today and make this the last time I flat iron until end of the year. 

Sigh...... Thin hair is a pain in the "$/&!<*€! Whether relaxed or natural or texlaxed. My hair hates heat. Period. Ugh!   

My routine today: 
 Deep condition with light protein. Hairveda MoisturePro  

Wash with Tresseme deep cleansing shampoo  

Light condition with vo5 clarifying conditioner.   

Leave in Kerastace olio relax serum for blow dry and again for flat iron. About a quarter size amount for each process.   

Flat iron with corioliss infusion iron on 375. One pass for length. Then I did the roots again once I finished.    

Eta. I put castor oil grease on my edges to flat iron and then edge control with a scarf after it was finished to get them to lie down.


----------



## caliscurls (May 3, 2014)

Haviland try air drying in braids one day then flat ironing next time you get the urge. It sounds like it wouldn't work but it does. I was watching some old Alicia James videos and she was doing this before she went to wash n gos last year. It does seem like your hair retains more moisture this way when you throw out the blow dryer. 

BTW - you are my transitioning inspiration!! Every time I get the urge to whack it all off I think of your journey and say hold on! I'm 13 months post now, 11 to go!


----------



## havilland (May 3, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> Haviland try air drying in braids one day then flat ironing next time you get the urge. It sounds like it wouldn't work but it does. I was watching some old Alicia James videos and she was doing this before she went to wash n gos last year. It does seem like your hair retains more moisture this way when you throw out the blow dryer.  BTW - you are my transitioning inspiration!! Every time I get the urge to whack it all off I think of your journey and say hold on! I'm 13 months post now, 11 to go!



I will definitely try that. I think I'm going to take the summer off because of the humidity. Humid weather makes me regret flAt ironing, so I can't be bothered.  But the idea of air drying first is a good one!

And thanks for letting me inspire you.  I appreciate you saying that SOOOOO MUCH.


----------



## mz.rae (May 4, 2014)

This is day two of my most recent wash and go! I've been flat ironing my hair and keeping it start the past few weeks. This is my first time wearing it curly in awhile.


----------



## Britt (May 4, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> This is day two of my most recent wash and go! I've been flat ironing my hair and keeping it start the past few weeks. This is my first time wearing it curly in awhile.



Very cute! I love the versatility of how you wear your hair. How often do u straighten?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shortt29 (May 6, 2014)

Today is day 3 for my wash n go! Let's see if I can make it to day 5 



Day 1





Day 1





Day 2





Day 3





Day 3


----------



## havilland (May 6, 2014)

I cut about an inch off this morning.  (and no i ain't take no dern pics....)

somebody remind me not to flat iron my hair again until October!


----------



## havilland (May 6, 2014)

Ponytail today.   I had a lot of residue from my edge control today?  Is that possible because it's old?  I never had that happen before.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 6, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> Today is day 3 for my wash n go! Let's see if I can make it to day 5   Day 1  Day 1  Day 2  Day 3  Day 3


So pretty.  I love it!


----------



## shortt29 (May 8, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> So pretty.  I love it!



Thanks! I made it to day 5 but didn't take any pics.  if it looks too frizzy tomorrow, I will Cowash and start over


----------



## mz.rae (May 8, 2014)

Britt said:


> Very cute! I love the versatility of how you wear your hair. How often do u straighten?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you! Sorry I'm just now seeing this. But I straighten my hair anywhere between once or twice a month.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 9, 2014)

Im so ready to get my hair blown out again. Im thinking about doing it fir my bday, but it depends on what .y hubby has planned. I think he wants to go yo the beach :/


----------



## Joigirl (May 10, 2014)

A frankenstein hodge podge of products did my hair well today. I shampoo'ed with KC Come Clean. My hair has been so dry that I thought I needed a clean slate. I dc'ed with CJ Curl rehab and EVOO. I moisturized with a small amount of BASK Silk & Honey Latte, KBN Shealoe leave in, TMN Aunt Cookies Moisturizer and olive oil. Styled with Eco Styler Argan. Definitely overkill, but my hair better not be dry for 4-5 days! I also used my denman brush to detangle which I haven't done in a few months.  Love the denman for creating plump little curls. The more product the better for this mop.


----------



## havilland (May 10, 2014)

Joigirl

Pretty curls!  The product mishmash works!!!


----------



## mz.rae (May 10, 2014)

Back to straight hair! Straightened my hair today, I'm happy with how much better I am at flat ironing my hair!


----------



## havilland (May 10, 2014)

I did something I haven't done in AWHILE.  

I trimmed the crown of my hair.  I usually trim the perimeter and length.  I rarely get up in there. LOL 

I leave that to Reniece.  But I just felt I needed to freshen up my hair.  

I hope I can just put the scissors down after this.


----------



## havilland (May 11, 2014)

Decent wash n go today. It will be in a bun by the end of the day but I thought is share if before I put it back up. 

Deep conditioned hair air dried with kinky curl knot today and Eco styler pink.  

I can tell this will look better when it's longer.  Today I feel like Patrick from spongebob, LOL However The trim I did yesterday feels good. My hair is soft and I have less tangling and shedding.


----------



## Joigirl (May 11, 2014)

havilland said:


> Decent wash n go today. It will be in a bun by the end of the day but I thought is share if before I put it back up.
> 
> Deep conditioned hair air dried with kinky curl knot today and Eco styler pink.
> 
> I can tell this will look better when it's longer.  Today I feel like Patrick from spongebob, LOL However The trim I did yesterday feels good. My hair is soft and I have less tangling and shedding.



Looks good. I love the versatility of natural hair.


----------



## havilland (May 11, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Looks good. I love the versatility of natural hair.



Thanks for the compliment. 

 I'm not happy with it.  My curls are so loose in the front and so tight in the  back. It's like two totally different curl patterns. To me it looks silly when it's out like this.  But it's still my hair...so I gotta love it anyway.


----------



## Joigirl (May 11, 2014)

havilland said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> I'm not happy with it.  My curls are so loose in the front and so tight in the  back. It's like two totally different curl patterns. To me it looks silly when it's out like this.  But it's still my hair...so I gotta love it anyway.



I think it looks fine. We are our own worst critics. I can't stand this crinkly stuff on the top of my head either. It just doesn't curl like the rest. And don't get me started on the left quadrant of my crown that is totally dry and undefined at the root even when the rest of my hair is perfectly moisturized. I just don't understand how one head can have 3 or 4 textures. You get one part happy and the rest goes on strike. Preaching to the choir....


----------



## havilland (May 11, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I think it looks fine. We are our own worst critics. I can't stand this crinkly stuff on the top of my head either. It just doesn't curl like the rest. And don't get me started on the left quadrant of my crown that is totally dry and undefined at the root even when the rest of my hair is perfectly moisturized. I just don't understand how one head can have 3 or 4 textures. You get one part happy and the rest goes on strike. Preaching to the choir....



Girl?!!  I am the queen of "don't get me started". Lol!   

My hair def knows about going on strike.  That is fa-sho! Ha!


----------



## havilland (May 12, 2014)

Leftovers from yesterday's wash and go. 

Bushy ponytail.


----------



## Joigirl (May 15, 2014)

I tried Obia naturals hair cream and custard today. I am impressed so far. My hair feels moisturized and the gel has good hold. I hope I have found a keeper to use in rotation. Now I have to see how long my WNG lasts.


----------



## havilland (May 15, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I tried Obia naturals hair cream and custard today. I am impressed so far. My hair feels moisturized and the gel has good hold. I hope I have found a keeper to use in rotation. Now I have to see how long my WNG lasts.



Can't wait to hear how it works for u!


----------



## Joigirl (May 16, 2014)

havilland said:


> Can't wait to hear how it works for u!


  I will be adding this combo to my HG list. It provides hold, shine and definition. My hair still feels moisturized and usually if a product doesn't work for my hair I know by day two because my crown area dries out first.  I used the cream in concert with KBN Shealoe leavein and then added EVOO after the custard.

The cream is moisturizing and has a light musky perfume (smells a little masculine to me, but did not linger). The custard has a sweeter scent and blended well with the moisturizing cream.  I am very happy to have an alternative to Eco Styler.  

Curlbox has three of Obia's items on sale for $25. The twisting cream, spray and Custard. I may buy it to try out the twisting cream.


----------



## havilland (May 17, 2014)

I starts co washing daily a few weeks ago and I see a real difference in my hair.   Perhaps because I didn't big chop, I never thought of co washing daily.  I notice a lot of women co wash daily when they first big chop. And then 4 years later their hair is down to their hips!  Maybe that year of moisture infusion from the constant hydration makes a difference.   I don't know but I will be mindful of hydral fatigue and keep it up for now.

Attached is today's bunny bun.


----------



## Joigirl (May 17, 2014)

havilland said:


> I starts co washing daily a few weeks ago and I see a real difference in my hair.   Perhaps because I didn't big chop, I never thought of co washing daily.  I notice a lot of women co wash daily when they first big chop. And then 4 years later their hair is down to their hips!  Maybe that year of moisture infusion from the constant hydration makes a difference.   I don't know but I will be mindful of hydral fatigue and keep it up for now.  Attached is today's bunny bun.


  It made the difference for me. I've used a modified CG method since my BC. My hair is very dry and cowashing keeps it moisturized. I cowash twice a week and shampoo about once a month. I think it helps maintain good curl formation. I don't have any issues with hydral fatigue.


----------



## Rae81 (May 18, 2014)

Are these ingredients good for a good protein conditioner


----------



## Duchess007 (May 18, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Are these ingredients good for a good protein conditioner



They sound great to me!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland (May 18, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Are these ingredients good for a good protein conditioner



Yes.  I'm not a fan of lanolin in my hair. But it looks like a good substantial condish to me


----------



## havilland (May 18, 2014)

My Bunnytail today. 

Eco styler and Knot Today are the best combo I have found so far.  But I can only add the Eco styler after my hair is dry.  Knot Today does not play well with others when wet.


----------



## havilland (May 19, 2014)

Daily or every other day co washing has taken my hair to another level in the few weeks I have implemented. 

Last night I slept With my hair in a bun and fell asleep without a scarf. (I NEVER forget my scarf)

My hair was soft and shiny and not a knarled, dry mess when I woke up.  Last time i forgot my scarf a few months ago, I fell asleep on the sofa and woke up like I fought with a squirrel all night. 

Moisture balance has become key for me.  I am so glad I didn't give up on wash n go's.  Today I just dampened my ends to reshape and I'm set for the day.


----------



## havilland (May 21, 2014)

here is a pic of my wash n go without daily co washing and twice weekly deep conditioning

(I flipped the picture and cropped it)


----------



## havilland (May 21, 2014)

And here is a pic after implementing daily or every other day co washing and twice weekly deep conditioning. 

Significant difference. I'm glad I take pics!

ETA----it looks like different hair!  WTH????  I am sitting here looking at old pictures from like a few months ago and I am TRIPPING at how different my hair looks....i have done NOTHING different except re-implement my deep conditioning prepoo once a week along with my regular deep conditioning weekend routine AND added cowashing more.......i mean, DANG, i am stunned.......sooooo glad i take pics!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2014)

havilland

Catching up in the thread and I see you mentioned a few times about having fine hair. Do you think the daily co-washing is too much manipulation for one with fine hair? 

I'm asking because I haven't been able to roller set my daughter's natural hair for the last month because of swollen pregnant hands (lol) and a previous wrist injury and she's been co-washing and bunning or putting her hair in a ponytail daily. Her hair is fine as well and it seems to have taken a turn for the worse. Yesterday we were walking out of Target and she pulled off her ponytail holder and I swear I could see straight through her hair. When we got home I ran my hands through it and there were broken pieces through out my hands. Her last protein treatment was right before my hand injury, she's been cowashing with her Elucence moisture conditioner which has an equal amount of moisture and protein, and her ponytail holder's doesn't seem to be causing tension. So I don't know what else to contribute this to. She was almost out of her conditioner, so I gave her my 2 HV conditioner's and told her to alternate between the 2 (Acai Berry & 24/7 Moist) and to maybe co-wash every other day instead of daily. I'll clarify and do a hard protein treatment on her in a few weeks. Do you have any other suggestions to eliminate breakage since it seems you have similar hair characteristics and routine?


----------



## havilland (May 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> havilland  Catching up in the thread and I see you mentioned a few times about having fine hair. Do you think the daily co-washing is too much manipulation for one with fine hair?  I'm asking because I haven't been able to roller set my daughter's natural hair for the last month because of swollen pregnant hands (lol) and a previous wrist injury and she's been co-washing and bunning or putting her hair in a ponytail daily. Her hair is fine as well and it seems to have taken a turn for the worse. Yesterday we were walking out of Target and she pulled off her ponytail holder and I swear I could see straight through her hair. When we got home I ran my hands through it and there were broken pieces through out my hands. Her last protein treatment was right before my hand injury, she's been cowashing with her Elucence moisture conditioner which has an equal amount of moisture and protein, and her ponytail holder's doesn't seem to be causing tension. So I don't know what else to contribute this to. She was almost out of her conditioner, so I gave her my 2 HV conditioner's and told her to alternate between the 2 (Acai Berry & 24/7 Moist) and to maybe co-wash every other day instead of daily. I'll clarify and do a hard protein treatment on her in a few weeks. Do you have any other suggestions to eliminate breakage since it seems you have similar hair characteristics and routine?



My hair is definitely fine.  I have to be careful with "manipulation". When I co wash, I do NOT comb or brush or overly manipulate my hair. 

I shampoo and comb once a week with a wide tooth shower comb to remove shed hair. That's it. 

When I co wash, I wet my hair and let the water run through it, apply conditioner with my hands only...smoothing the product over my hair. I use a little water from the shower to allow the condish to spread. Then i clip my hair up and shower.  

After I'm done, I rinse the conditioner and apply leave in with my hands only.  Then I apply my stylers and tie my hair with a silk scarf. 

I recommend, clarifying, then a deep protein treatment to restructure her hair followed by moisture treatment to balance the hair's moisture levels. 

Switch conditioners to something else.  I personally have had great success with Hairveda. But her conditioner is not working so she needs something else. 

The next thing I would recommend is that she not manipulate her hair with tools more than once a week or so. 

Moisturize and seal daily.  Use a spray moisturizer with a few drops of oil added...this cuts manipulation.  Rose water with some olive oil added should be enough for her. 

If she wants to wet her hair daily, I suggest instead of co washing, get a spray bottle and put distillered water in it and add some essential oil drops to restore the scalp and hair. Peppermint, rosemary, sage...are good ones. 

Also, step up the deep conditioning via hot oil treatments to make the hair more supple.  something like Methi Sativa by Hairveda once a month until her hair is restored.  yogurt is cheap and good for protein and the fat in the yogurt moisturizes. 

I would do a deep treatment or hot oil treatment weekly. And keep up a two step type treatment once a month until her hair is healed. 

Your water could be a culprit too. Consider a water filter for the shower that she uses to wash her hair.


----------



## havilland (May 21, 2014)

lulu97  Question?  Does she tuck her ends ?  How does she secure her ends?   That could be the culprit too.   I will try to find a picture of what I mean   

See in the second pic how her ends are twisted under the scrunchie and then exposed?   Vs the first picture where the hair is tucked and pinned and then "secured" by the scrunchie?  If the ends are exposed like that...the scrunchie could be causing tension on the ends at the contact point, drying the hair at that same point and therefore causing breakage....and then the ends are exposed making them vulnerable to environmental damage.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2014)

havilland Thanks Lady for all your suggestions!!! I'm going to let her read your comments when she gets home from school. 

I know she doesn't use a comb/brush daily. She mostly use her hands. Believe me I was asking her a billion questions yesterday. lol She says she  mostly wets her hair in the shower, co-wash, rinse, add a little more conditioner as a leave in then put it in a ponytail while in the shower. She doesn't use gel either...she said the conditioner is enough to lay everything in place. During lunch period she will take down the ponytail and turn it into a bun when the hair is mostly dry. She washes with shampoo and deep conditions on the weekend. I just really think her hair is too fine for all that she's doing. Just seems like a lot to me especially when her hair is almost tamed to once a week washing/conditioning and being left alone until the next wash. I set her an appt to get some cornrows in 2 weeks. Before the appt, I'll do an Aphogee 2 step treatment and until that time I've encouraged her to do every other day co-washing versus every day. I think her hair needs a break from her! lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2014)

havilland said:


> lulu97  Question?  Does she tuck her ends ?  How does she secure her ends?   That could be the culprit too.   I will try to find a picture of what I mean  See in the second pic how her ends are twisted under the scrunchie and then exposed?   Vs the first picture where the hair is tucked and pinned and then "secured" by the scrunchie?  If the ends are exposed like that...the scrunchie could be causing tension on the ends at the contact point, drying the hair at that same point and therefore causing breakage....and then the ends are exposed making them vulnerable to environmental damage.



 I would say it looks kinda like the 2nd picture. There is hair exposed out because her hair is not at a length where the ends can be fully tucked away yet. It reminds me of how someone's hair would look in a claw clip. Kinda like the picture I attached. So that could possibly be the culprit too.


----------



## havilland (May 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> havilland Thanks Lady for all your suggestions!!! I'm going to let her read your comments when she gets home from school.  I know she doesn't use a comb/brush daily. She mostly use her hands. Believe me I was asking her a billion questions yesterday. lol She says she  mostly wets her hair in the shower, co-wash, rinse, add a little more conditioner as a leave in then put it in a ponytail while in the shower. She doesn't use gel either...she said the conditioner is enough to lay everything in place. During lunch period she will take down the ponytail and turn it into a bun when the hair is mostly dry. She washes with shampoo and deep conditions on the weekend. I just really think her hair is too fine for all that she's doing. Just seems like a lot to me especially when her hair is almost tamed to once a week washing/conditioning and being left alone until the next wash. I set her an appt to get some cornrows in 2 weeks. Before the appt, I'll do an Aphogee 2 step treatment and until that time I've encouraged her to do every other day co-washing versus every day. I think her hair needs a break from her! lol




She basically does what I do...but I use a leave in and styler.  

My hair def doesn't like manipulation. So i suspect if her hair is too weak to handle co washing the way she says she's doing it....then something else is wrong.  I have always co washed especially when my hair was damaged...in high school and college when I would over color my hair and it would break on me, I would co wash and bun to restore my hair and I never had an issue. My hair is thin, Fine and fragile...a winning combo.  

I definitely recommend doing the two step sooner than later.  U want to make sure her hair is in balance BEFORE U HIDE IT IN BRAIDS...if her hair is brittle from the treatment, you want to KNOW THAT and be able to add moisture and correct it BEFORE U BRAID it and have no idea that it's off balance until the braids are removed. That could result in hair loss.  

Her hair is fragile so I'm not a fan of braiding in that circumstance....not until the hair is healthy. That's just my opinion.  I like to have access to my hair when it's damaged so I can see what works and what doesn't and correct it ASAP. (Reniece taught me that)

Good luck. Keep me posted. I'd like to know how she's doing.


----------



## havilland (May 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I would say it looks kinda like the 2nd picture. There is hair exposed out because her hair is not at a length where the ends can be fully tucked away yet. It reminds me of how someone's hair would look in a claw clip. Kinda like the picture I attached. So that could possibly be the culprit too.



This bun is her problem.   Tell her to stop ASAP. 

What I used to do when my hair was too short....put it in a ponytail.  Then use a silky headband to twist the hair that is left out into a bun.  I'll see if I can find a pic.

eta-- i can't find a pic....but basically you tie the headband around the base of the pony and then pretend it's hair.  keep twisting it around in a rubber band type of fashion until you have a fake bun.  i used to soak my ends in moisturizer and oil when i did this...why not treat them to a little extra condish since they are tucked away all day anyway.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 21, 2014)

havilland said:


> She basically does what I do...but I use a leave in and styler.  My hair def doesn't like manipulation. So i suspect if her hair is too weak to handle co washing the way she says she's doing it....then something else is wrong.  I have always co washed especially when my hair was damaged...in high school and college when I would over color my hair and it would break on me, I would co wash and bun to restore my hair and I never had an issue. My hair is thin, Fine and fragile...a winning combo.  I definitely recommend doing the two step sooner than later.  U want to make sure her hair is in balance BEFORE U HIDE IT IN BRAIDS...if her hair is brittle from the treatment, you want to KNOW THAT and be able to add moisture and correct it BEFORE U BRAID it and have no idea that it's off balance until the braids are removed. That could result in hair loss.  Her hair is fragile so I'm not a fan of braiding in that circumstance....not until the hair is healthy. That's just my opinion.  I like to have access to my hair when it's damaged so I can see what works and what doesn't and correct it ASAP. (Reniece taught me that)  Good luck. Keep me posted. I'd like to know how she's doing.



I agree! Ok I'll do the treatment this weekend, tell her to stop with the half bunning and that will give us time to measure if it's under control. Thanks Lady, you are the best


----------



## havilland (May 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I agree! Ok I'll do the treatment this weekend, tell her to stop with the half bunning and that will give us time to measure if it's under control. Thanks Lady, you are the best



Sure thing...I'm happy to help.


----------



## havilland (May 21, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Are these ingredients good for a good protein conditioner
> 
> View attachment 260939



Did u purchase it?


----------



## Rae81 (May 22, 2014)

havilland said:


> Did u purchase it?



Yes I did. It's called hask keratin protein deep conditioner. They sell it in packets at Wal-Mart. I really like it.


----------



## havilland (May 22, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Yes I did. It's called hask keratin protein deep conditioner. They sell it in packets at Wal-Mart. I really like it.



I neeeeeeed a review.........

hook a sista up?!


----------



## havilland (May 22, 2014)

last night i did a methi sativa two step protein treatment.....i love that stuff.  it's so much easier than aphogee.  i wonder how often most naturals use aphogee two step? 

Do any of you use it?


----------



## havilland (May 26, 2014)

Deep conditioned ponytail with Hairveda. Styled with Kinky Curly products and Chicoro's edge cream on edges. 

Happy Memorial Day hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 26, 2014)

havilland

What is Chicoro's edge cream? I know she has a pre poo recipe.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## havilland (May 26, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland  What is Chicoro's edge cream? I know she has a pre poo recipe.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



My favorite recipe ever.  Took a few times to tweak it and get it right. 

Aloe Vera gel

Any pure Oil of choice (I use hot six oil because it has vitamin e in it so that preserves the mix without refrigeration)

Guar gum (I ordered this from vitacost.com. It's a fiber. The bottle will last forever. )

I mix about 2 ounces of aloe with 1 tablespoon of oil and a sprinkle of guar gum to thicken the mixture.  Stir until smooth. Works best on wet hair. 

I cup water from the sink onto my hairline and apply the edge gel.  Tie down for a few minutes and go. 

I love it because it's easy and I feel I'm nourishing my fragile hair line.


----------



## havilland (May 30, 2014)

Today I tried As I Am Coconut Co wash for the first time. 

Also used the Smoothing Gel on my edges. Nice!  I doubt it would work on dry hair, but wet it's a go!

I liked it!  I don't even know how to act.  I rarely have success with new stuff.


----------



## havilland (May 31, 2014)

Freshly Chelated Hair (pic is naked hair with no product... just wet.)

This is my first time doing this.  After seeing hard water stains in my sink and tub, I thought maybe clarifying isn't enough. 

So I Chelated and now I'm deep conditioning with Hairveda strinillah, peppermint oil and silk aminos. 

My hair felt way less stripped then I thought it would. Even less than when I clarify once a month. 

I know nothing about Chelating so i'm not sure how often I need to do this. 

But I would think every 6-8 weeks ?


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 31, 2014)

havilland what product did you use to clarify and chelate with?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## havilland (May 31, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland what product did you use to clarify and chelate with?  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I didn't clarify.  Which I learned in "Science of Black Hair" is not the same thing. 

But I did use Mizani's Chelating and Neutralizing shampoo. 

I'm still deep conditioning.  I'm going to follow with an acv rinse as recommended on untamedtresses.com  to seal the cuticle back up


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 31, 2014)

havilland  you did.  Some clarifiers have chelating properties and most don't, because you only need to use a chelator, if you have hard water or you're a swimmer.

Citric Acid and EDTA are the most popular chelating ingredients, but they have to be high enough in the ingredients list.


----------



## havilland (May 31, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> havilland  you did.  Some clarifiers have chelating properties and most don't, because you only need to use a chelator, if you have hard water or you're a swimmer.
> 
> Citric Acid and EDTA are the most popular chelating ingredients, but they have to be high enough in the ingredients list.



ok....cool.  this was actually titled chelating and neutralizing shampoo.  i corrected it above.  

i thought that all chelators don't clarify and all clarifiers don't chelate, that it varies based on product....so i don't know what i did.  

my hair definitely feels softer and drier.  it didn't feel like it does after i clarify.  but what do i know?  


i finished off with an acv rinse and a rinse out moisture conditioner.  then applied my leave in to air dry the hair.  my hair feels so much smoother and shinier.  i also felt like i needed less product because the products "adhered" to my hair like velcro...... i just hope it's not frizzy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 31, 2014)

I'm glad that you're pleased with the results.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm headed to atl for a wedding. I was hoping to get my hair pressed while I was there, but the forecast looks humid and rainy  I really need a trim and I prefer it to be trimmed when it's straight. I'm going to get a natural style instead, hopefully trimming while curly won't result in a chop.


----------



## havilland (Jun 5, 2014)

sgold04 said:


> I'm headed to atl for a wedding. I was hoping to get my hair pressed while I was there, but the forecast looks humid and rainy  I really need a trim and I prefer it to be trimmed when it's straight. I'm going to get a natural style instead, hopefully trimming while curly won't result in a chop.



Can u hold off on the trim?


----------



## havilland (Jun 7, 2014)

I had to improvise this morning.  Splashed some water out of a water bottle on next day hair and slicked it back with gel.  I was in a rush.


----------



## Rae81 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am determined to master the wash n go this summer.


----------



## havilland (Jun 11, 2014)

I finally mastered the banana clip pony

I have to say. I'm tired of the unpredictability of natural hair. Ugh!


----------



## MissC320 (Jun 11, 2014)

havilland said:


> I finally mastered the banana clip pony  I have to say. I'm tired of the unpredictability of natural hair. Ugh!



Lucky! *in my Napoleon Dynamite voice*

My type 4 hair breaks banana clips.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 11, 2014)

havilland said:


> I finally mastered the banana clip pony
> 
> I have to say. I'm tired of the unpredictability of natural hair. Ugh!



This is my entire problem. I wanted to do a nice textured style for a wedding I was in the other day, but it turned out a flop. I was lucky I had time to spare so I went ahead and flatironed. It's like, I know exactly how my straight styles will come out. Natural styles could be hit or miss and I ain't got the time to waste on that. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Jun 11, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> This is my entire problem. I wanted to do a nice textured style for a wedding I was in the other day, but it turned out a flop. I was lucky I had time to spare so I went ahead and flatironed. It's like, I know exactly how my straight styles will come out. Natural styles could be hit or miss and I ain't got the time to waste on that.   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl!  Today at work my hair frizzed up so bad I stuck my head in the sink in the bathroom. Sigh....


----------



## Rae81 (Jun 12, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Lucky! *in my Napoleon Dynamite voice*
> 
> My type 4 hair breaks banana clips.



My hair breaks them too, and I really wanted to wear a banana clip.


----------



## havilland (Jun 12, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> My hair breaks them too, and I really wanted to wear a banana clip.



You have to get the extra large ones.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm flexible natural; mostly where my hair in bun, i straighten once a month, mostly co wash, two strand twist on wet hair, braidout on dry hair, i use HV gel to control frizz but for some reason it's not working.


----------



## havilland (Jun 12, 2014)

Ltown said:


> I'm flexible natural; mostly where my hair in bun, i straighten once a month, mostly co wash, two strand twist on wet hair, braidout on dry hair, i use HV gel to control frizz but for some reason it's not working.



Hey girlie. 

What's HV gel?


----------



## havilland (Jun 13, 2014)

I forgot the wonders of acv rinse!   Ever since I Chelated my hair has been frizzy and weird. This step helped a lot after my co wash yesterday.  I will be adding this back in and see if it helps my results.


----------



## Rae81 (Jun 13, 2014)

havilland said:


> I forgot the wonders of acv rinse!   Ever since I Chelated my hair has been frizzy and weird. This step helped a lot after my co wash yesterday.  I will be adding this back in and see if it helps my results.



What's the ratio of acv to water you are using?


----------



## havilland (Jun 13, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> What's the ratio of acv to water you are using?



160z bottle of filtered water to 2 tablespoons of ACV....i like it very diluted.

I put a capful in my 32 oz spray bottle with water as well.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't know where else to put this but I live in very humid climate and usually when I get my hair pressed (professionally or myself) it reverts within hours or it starts getting really puffy at the roots. I can pin curl or wrap it and wake up and it's almost an afro.

Yesterday, I went to a new stylist and she did a steam treatment with butters & oils. My hair is still straight. I'm in awe! I remember when I was transitioning and used coconut oil to press my hair and the new growth stayed straight longer. Even thought it's not the same as steaming I still think using oil while heat-styling has kept my hair from reverting. I'm 4a-4c.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 13, 2014)

Got my hair blown out today. Im inching towards bsl. I should be there by December


----------



## havilland (Jun 13, 2014)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> I don't know where else to put this but I live in very humid climate and usually when I get my hair pressed (professionally or myself) it reverts within hours or it starts getting really puffy at the roots. I can pin curl or wrap it and wake up and it's almost an afro.  Yesterday, I went to a new stylist and she did a steam treatment with butters & oils. My hair is still straight. I'm in awe! I remember when I was transitioning and used coconut oil to press my hair and the new growth stayed straight longer. Even thought it's not the same as steaming I still think using oil while heat-styling has kept my hair from reverting. I'm 4a-4c.




It works!!! I use grease on my edges to keep then from reverting and it has been successful for me.


----------



## havilland (Jun 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Got my hair blown out today. Im inching towards bsl. I should be there by December



***Bling***  love that shine


----------



## havilland (Jun 14, 2014)

MissC320 said:


> Lucky! *in my Napoleon Dynamite voice*  My type 4 hair breaks banana clips.


  Banana clips for long thick hair    http://www.franceluxe.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SRCH 

They have accessories for long thick hair.  mdwezi put me on to them.  Prods are Expensive but worth it. They last! And they don't break.


----------



## havilland (Jun 14, 2014)

When this is longer, it will be nice.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 14, 2014)

havilland said:


> Hey girlie.
> 
> What's HV gel?


Hairveda red tea holding gel


 Ingredients:Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Rooibos Tea Extract, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Nut Oil, Daucus Carota Sativa (Carrot) Seed Oil, Zea Mays (Corn) Oil, Carbomer, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Capsicum annum (Paprika) Extract, Fragrance, Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2014)

havilland said:


> Banana clips for long thick hair    http://www.franceluxe.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SRCH  They have accessories for long thick hair.  mdwezi put me on to them.  Prods are Expensive but worth it. They last! And they don't break.



I need this website bad cause Lawd my hair is starting to kick butt and take names when it comes to banana clips. This is a banana clip ponytail that I wore yesterday on a week old flexi rod set. I snapped around 8 teeth off the banana clip. Gonna pick up a few more from the hair store today. 

I moisturized and reset my hair in 3 bantu knots to get me through to wash day next weekend. I'll be banana clippin that too once I take these down...(in a few days)...don't judge me. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Got my hair blown out today. Im inching towards bsl. I should be there by December



So pretty! Love the hint of color.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 18, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I need this website bad cause Lawd my hair is starting to kick butt and take names when it comes to banana clips. This is a banana clip ponytail that I wore yesterday on a week old flexi rod set. I snapped around 8 teeth off the banana clip. Gonna pick up a few more from the hair store today.  I moisturized and reset my hair in 3 bantu knots to get me through to wash day next weekend. I'll be banana clippin that too once I take these down...(in a few days)...don't judge me. lol



WOW! My banana clip ponytail wants to be like yours when it grows up!  Beautiful


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 18, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> WOW! My banana clip ponytail wants to be like yours when it grows up!  Beautiful



Thanks Lady. The longer my hair gets the bigger and wider the ponytail gets when it's curly. Anxious to see what my banana clip ponytail looks look on pressed hair this fall/winter.


----------



## havilland (Jun 18, 2014)

Sick of humidity, frizz, fly aways, unpredictable hair. Argh!

Yesterday I stuck my head in a sink while traveling.  Applied gel in a restaurant bathroom while yts watched in awe and I didn't give a darn. 

The struggle is REAL


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2014)

My roots are already starting to revert a bit. My blowout is almost a week old...I am going to dry shampoo it this weekend and go from there.


----------



## blue_flower (Jun 18, 2014)

I haven't done much with my hair since I cut it in September and got highlights in November. I know it's armpit length now but I need my ends trimmed. I'm thinking of going to the Dominicans again in a couple weeks and just getting a rollerset. I prefer to trim my own ends.


----------



## havilland (Jun 21, 2014)

I can finally throw my natural hair over the back of the chair!


----------



## havilland (Jun 27, 2014)

I want to straighten my hair so bad but it's too humid so what would be the point of that?  

Argh!


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Girl be careful with those public  bathroom sinks! Who knows what kind of crap is making it's way into your hair/head. Just my 2 cents...

But on a positive note...your hair looks great!


----------



## havilland (Jun 28, 2014)

cherryhair123 said:


> Girl be careful with those public  bathroom sinks! Who knows what kind of crap is making it's way into your hair/head. Just my 2 cents...
> 
> But on a positive note...your hair looks great!



 i didn't "literally" put my head in the sink....i splashed water all over my head to re-wet it and start my style over for the day.


----------



## havilland (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's my new joint!

Co wash. 

Deep condition or deep condition prepoo

Then use Vo5 leave in. AND Kinky Curly Knot Today

Apply my styler of choice which for now is Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft curls 

AND apply Eco styler pink

Best wash n go ever!  Finally I cracked the code. 
My hair is soft.  Curly. And manageable. Presentable. And not a knarled bird's nest at the end of the day. Yay!

My hair held up all day.  I think it's true that your moisture levels over time as a natural get better and your hair gets more "saturated".  Time and products and patience are key to making this work.


----------



## havilland (Jun 29, 2014)

My banana clip pony with the new regimen. I call it the 60-12 product regi!  But hey.  It's finally working for me


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 29, 2014)

havilland said:


> My banana clip pony with the new regimen. I call it the 60-12 product regi!  But hey.  It's finally working for me




LOVE!  I could wear my hair like that everyday


----------



## havilland (Jul 2, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> I am determined to master the wash n go this summer.



How's it going?  Any luck?


----------



## havilland (Jul 13, 2014)

I flat ironed and trimmed yesterday.  

I'm very happy with my progress so far.


----------



## Rae81 (Jul 13, 2014)

Braided up my hair


----------



## Rae81 (Jul 13, 2014)

havilland said:


> How's it going?  Any luck?



Haven't really tried yet. I have been braiding it and twisting it


----------



## havilland (Jul 14, 2014)

So mad this morning. I have to rinse out my hair. Gel residue left all kinds of flakes in the front of my flat ironed hair.  The Ecostyler gel and edge control do not mix. I repeat DO NOT MIX. 

I am so mad I have to wet my hair and undo my work from the weekend!


----------



## beauti (Jul 15, 2014)

havilland said:


> Yayyy! THIS is my new home!   I'm a Newborn natural as of June 28. I transitioned for 21 months before chopping off 9 inched of relaxed hair. l love relaxed hair and still stalk relaxed threads   but it just wasn't for me. This new hair journey has been pleasant so far and I'm excited to keep on this new quest  these are transitioning pics of protective styles. I did buns, braids, twists, weaves and wigs the past 21 months


----------



## beauti (Jul 15, 2014)

* I even colored my hair during my transition but went back to dark hair. The third pic is the day of my bc and fourth pic is naked hair no product. Last pic is damp bun I wore for few days*


----------



## beauti (Jul 15, 2014)

*These are the styles I think I will stick with other than a wet bun.

Right now my regimen is very simple: cowash up to three times a week. I guess my goal is shoulder length hair by the end of the year. Right now I'm at neck length*


----------



## havilland (Jul 15, 2014)

beauti

Beautiful hair. So glad to have u come and share pics!  I love the bun. Very Cute!


----------



## beauti (Jul 15, 2014)

havilland said:


> beauti
> 
> Beautiful hair. So glad to have u come and share pics!  I love the bun. Very Cute!



*thank you girl! Your hair pics are always spectacular *


----------



## havilland (Jul 17, 2014)

The trim worked out well for me. And it took me about an hour to blow dry and flat iron my hair so I feel good about that. Now I need to change up my products. I think I will try the entire chi line next time I flat iron. The conditioner and the serum.


----------



## Rae81 (Jul 17, 2014)

Tried a wash n go it was a total fail. My hair shrinks up so bad


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 17, 2014)

I have been doing the ghe everyday this week. My hair feels moist and strong. Im going to wash and redo my celies this weekend. Come on summer growth spurt. I want bsl like now


----------



## havilland (Jul 17, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Tried a wash n go it was a total fail. My hair shrinks up so bad


  Have u ever tried applying your products and then putting your hair in a ponytail to stretch it?  Let it dry for a few hours and then take it out and shake it. Apply more gel if needed and see if that works.   That method helps me stretch some without heat and applying twists which I don't have the patience to do.

Here is a time lapse of what I do. 

Wet hair applied products in first pic

Then wet ponytail

Later take it down. Apply more gel
If needed and/or more product.  I like Eco styler and Pillow Soft Curls by miss Jessie. I will also spritz with water if needed to loosen the front which typically has dried by the time I take it down.


----------



## Godyssey (Jul 25, 2014)

Still in protective styles.  Want to get as close as I can to WL before I lay off a bit. It's still gonna be a while.  I'm thinking sometime next year. *shrug*


----------



## havilland (Jul 26, 2014)

Godyssey said:


> Still in protective styles.  Want to get as close as I can to WL before I lay off a bit. It's still gonna be a while.  I'm thinking sometime next year. *shrug*



Thank you for posting an update!

What's your regi?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jul 27, 2014)

I want to take out my weave and flatiron but I'm soooooo lazy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 27, 2014)

I am so ready to  straighten my hair again. My coworker told me that she goes to a beauty school for a $15 blow out. I wanna go there! I pay $40 for a wash and set at the Dominicans. They do an excellent job, but im on a budget. Depending on how her hair turns out I might go there too


----------



## havilland (Jul 30, 2014)

I want to blow my hair out. The humidity has been so low these last few days. Of course the minute I do it will be 9000 degrees outside again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 31, 2014)

Havi have you used the Chi line before? It is amazing. I love the keratin mist and Chi silk infusion. I literally can not be without that silk infusion. It is the only serum (I have tried dozens) that detangles, softens, protects my hair from heat and is light enough that it doesn't weigh down my hair.


----------



## ctosha (Jul 31, 2014)

havilland said:


> I want to blow my hair out. The humidity has been so low these last few days. Of course the minute I do it will be 9000 degrees outside again.



Yup this is usually the case for me


----------



## havilland (Aug 2, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Havi have you used the Chi line before? It is amazing. I love the keratin mist and Chi silk infusion. I literally can not be without that silk infusion. It is the only serum (I have tried dozens) that detangles, softens, protects my hair from heat and is light enough that it doesn't weigh down my hair.


Yes!  Funny you asked because I flat ironed today and used the chi infra thermal conditioner and the chi silk for the first time. 

Of course it got humid and now my hair is not happy.  But when I first did it, my hair was like silk. 

It's def my best flat iron result so far....but I'm not humidity proof yet. 

It's not raining but the temp went up and it's supposed to rain tomorrow.  Now my hair is starting to poof a bit. 

I would LOVE  to find something that allows me more than a few hours of nice hair. Gosh....it's so frustrating.  Sometimes I want to rock a straight style!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 3, 2014)

havilland Sabino moisture block is good for blocking humidity, but it weighs my hair down and I don't have the silk feeling like when I use Chi. I think the Chi results are cumulative meaning that your next blowout should last longer than this one.


----------



## havilland (Aug 3, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> havilland Sabino moisture block is good for blocking humidity, but it weighs my hair down and I don't have the silk feeling like when I use Chi. I think the Chi results are cumulative meaning that your next blowout should last longer than this one.



That's good to know.  Thanks for that!  I was gonna order some sabino but my hair is so fine, I know it would weigh me down.  

My hair is still silky from the flat iron and it's very soft. I tied it down last night but I had to touch it up to make it look right.  My roots were puffy as he!!!!!!!!!!! yesterday evening.  I was not happy.  

I may wear it straight for a few weeks and just enjoy my hair and the length a bit.   I'm sick of my curly pony.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 6, 2014)

Im so looking forward to my blowout next week. I think I will let her trim my ends too. Sigh. I hate losing length, but I love my thick even ends. I actually do a good job keeping my ends thick.I only need a trim once a year


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 10, 2014)

After  the way my hair acted today I was ready to slap on a relaxer


----------



## havilland (Aug 12, 2014)

I finally got a wash n go.  A "braid out". A natural. 

Now....ask me if she cooperates with me?  No. She looks nice when I'm working from home, first thing in the morning when no one is home, late at night before bed......

When I'm going out, have plans, have company, have a public engagement....she acts an a***

Finicky natural hair is something else!


Today's braid out from yesterday's ponytail. 

Normally I alternate Kinky Curly Knot Today as my leave in on soaking wet hair or Vo5 conditioner. Style with Ecostyler clear or pink gel.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 14, 2014)

havilland said:


> I finally got a wash n go.  A "braid out". A natural.  Now....ask me if she cooperates with me?  No. She looks nice when I'm working from home, first thing in the morning when no one is home, late at night before bed......  When I'm going out, have plans, have company, have a public engagement....she acts an a***  Finicky natural hair is something else!  Today's braid out from yesterday's ponytail.  Normally I alternate Kinky Curly Knot Today as my leave in on soaking wet hair or Vo5 conditioner. Style with Ecostyler clear or pink gel.



I think most of us have that issue. Today I have a good hair day but that could've gone either way LOL and it's still early to tell if it'll still look nice by lunch time haha


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 16, 2014)

I just put in some flxirods. I used Neutrogena silk touch cream on each section...that stuff smells so good!! Hopefully none of my rollers fall out in my sleep. That always seems to happen and I end up with uneven curls


----------



## havilland (Aug 18, 2014)

Today's flat iron.  

Tresemme deep cleansing shampoo  

Chi Infrared Treatment conditioner  

Chi Keratin Mist leave in  

Chi Bio Silk heat protectant  

Flat iron on 395 degrees one pass.   

After my trim my hair responded well and I think the Chi is better on the second go round.   This time I added the keratin leave in. I didn't use that last time.

The big celebration for me is that my hair is finally as long as the weave I used to get. Yay


----------



## ronie (Aug 19, 2014)

havilland said:


> Today's flat iron.  Tresemme deep cleansing shampoo  Chi Infrared Treatment conditioner  Chi Keratin Mist leave in  Chi Bio Silk heat protectant  Flat iron on 395 degrees one pass.  After my trim my hair responded well and I think the Chi is better on the second go round.   This time I added the keratin leave in. I didn't use that last time.  The big celebration for me is that my hair is finally as long as the weave I used to get. Yay


  You did a great job. Love the results. Congrats on reaching weave length, lol.


----------



## havilland (Aug 19, 2014)

ronie said:


> You did a great job. Love the results. Congrats on reaching weave length, lol.



Thanks, Chica!  The back has been weave length but the front and sides just made the mark. I'm so happy. I just wish My hair would grow faster.  I have to commit to trim less. I'm sooooo addicted to the scissors.  I cut off all my progress every month. 

I'm fighting myself to not trim right now as I type this.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 19, 2014)

What flat irons do y'all use? I'm looking for a new one


----------



## ctosha (Aug 19, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> What flat irons do y'all use? I'm looking for a new one


Id like to know as well I may need a new one at some point


----------



## havilland (Aug 20, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> What flat irons do y'all use? I'm looking for a new one


  I use a conair i got from the drugstore which works well.     I also use a Corioliss K2.  I love that iron but the cartridges break too easily so I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 20, 2014)

I haven't posted in here in awhile, anyway I got my hair colored this week after getting highlights last month. I'm really liking the color. I've kind of slowed down on the straightening and just been doing wash and goes and braid outs.


----------



## havilland (Aug 20, 2014)

Last night I out my hair in a bun and tied it down. Our a/c was acting up and it got warm in the house overnight.  I woke up to this. 

Bone straight when I went to bed. Curly patch when I woke up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 20, 2014)

That happened to me Friday night. It was extra humid (I live in Houston) and I could feel my hair swelling from bone straight to kinky straight. I was not happy. How many days did your hair last? Mine lasted 5 days so I guess I should be grateful


----------



## havilland (Aug 20, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> That happened to me Friday night. It was extra humid (I live in Houston) and I could feel my hair swelling from bone straight to kinky straight. I was not happy. How many days did your hair last? Mine lasted 5 days so I guess I should be grateful



The struggle with Natural is sooooo REAL!  

To answer your question, I did my hair Monday.  

I'm not bothering with straight hair anymore.  Hot rooms, hot events, humidity outside, pending rain storms, open ovens .....all not my friend.  So annoying when I just want to enjoy my length EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE. 

Argh....


----------



## ctosha (Aug 21, 2014)

havilland said:


> The struggle with Natural is sooooo REAL!  To answer your question, I did my hair Monday.  I'm not bothering with straight hair anymore.  Hot rooms, hot events, humidity outside, pending rain storms, open ovens .....all not my friend.  So annoying when I just want to enjoy my length EVERY ONCE IN AWHILE.  Argh....[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm trying to hold off until sometime in September. I'm in Toronto so it tends to slowly start to cool off then I'm gonna flat iron from then Til snow starts then back to some sort or protective style.  I want to enjoy my hair out for a little bit. I totally get ur frustration last week I flat ironed on Sunday it was all good until Tuesday it got humid and rainy and my hair was done for.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have not done a wash n go all summer. But I bought some gorilla snot gel and I really like it. It laid my hair down better the eco styler


----------



## shyekiera (Aug 27, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> I have not done a wash n go all summer. But I bought some gorilla snot gel and I really like it. It laid my hair down better the eco styler



Gorilla snot???


----------



## havilland (Aug 27, 2014)

My wash n go has taken itself to another level since I co washed daily this summer.  I'm very pleased.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 27, 2014)

shyekiera said:


> Gorilla snot???



Yeah that's what it is called lol and it's consistency is weird.


----------



## shyekiera (Aug 28, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Yeah that's what it is called lol and it's consistency is weird.



Omg!!! And I looked at the reviews and some ppl said they like the can better than the bottle


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 28, 2014)

Gorilla snot is the truth. 

Find it at Target.  Think it was less thab $4 for the jar here


----------



## shyekiera (Aug 28, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Gorilla snot is the truth.
> 
> Find it at Target.  Think it was less thab $4 for the jar here



Ooh girl thank u..was just about to order it online


----------



## shyekiera (Aug 28, 2014)

shyekiera said:


> Ooh girl thank u..was just about to order it online



Found it at Wal-Mart


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 29, 2014)

shyekiera said:


> Found it at Wal-Mart



That's where I bought mine. Hope you like it


----------



## shyekiera (Aug 29, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> That's where I bought mine. Hope you like it



I tested it on my daughter's hair...we like it so far...the real test will be my hair


----------



## havilland (Sep 6, 2014)

My new holy grail combo has me mad !  

I found that I don't like kinky curly products for styling because they don't play well with others and it's just annoying to me. But I love the products themselves.   

Meanwhile I have bottles of the stuff so I started co washing with it just as an experiment.   Why oh why????   

My hair loves the kinky curly knot today for cowashing and the cheap v05 for a leave in!  Why couldn't it be the opposite???   


 I have been struggling with wash n go styles since I started my transition a few years ago.  Coming up on my one year natural anniversary...I have tried a lot of methods and most things didn't work or didn't work as well as I would have hoped. I either end up with soft frizzy curls that tangle or stiff defined curls that feel like cement.   

Finally this summer, daily co washing changed my hair into a soft manageable mane...Eco styler gel makes my curls defined. V05 is the best leave in ever! And now I find that co washing with KCKT makes my hair moveable not stiff.  Finally the results I have been seeking for 3 years!  

I am not about to argue with my results.  But how much nicer would it be if I wasn't rinsing the $12 Conditioner out???     


the struggle is soooooo real.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 9, 2014)

So I straightened my hair to get a much needed trim. I went from full apl to just below shoulder length smh. I have got to stop going months between trims. But I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The worse part of my hair is the crown and that's where the most dead ends were. Since my last trim I wore puffs and besides updos. Any suggestions on what to do to Keep my ends healthy besides keeping up with my trims. I think I need to.keep my hair stretched more.


----------



## havilland (Sep 9, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> So I straightened my hair to get a much needed trim. I went from full apl to just below shoulder length smh. I have got to stop going months between trims. But I don't know what I'm doing wrong. The worse part of my hair is the crown and that's where the most dead ends were. Since my last trim I wore puffs and besides updos. Any suggestions on what to do to Keep my ends healthy besides keeping up with my trims. I think I need to.keep my hair stretched more.



What's your weekly regimen and what products do you use?


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 10, 2014)

havilland said:


> What's your weekly regimen and what products do you use?



I shampoo, detangle, deep condition and style. If I am wearing a puff  I cowash everyday and put in a puff

My products are:

Shampoo: VO5 Clarifying shampoo, aussie moist shampoo. Carols Daughter Sacred TIare sulfate free shampoo. (Both sulfate and sulfate free shampoos leave my hair feeling stripped .

TO detangle I use: Tressemme Naturals, or Aussie Moist

Deep condition: I was using GVP version of Matrix Biolage and Nexus Humectress. Now I use Joico moisture recovery balm.

Leave in:  spray Its a Ten,  then use one of these products :  Oyin hair dew, Oying whipped pudding, Camilla Rose almond Jai twisting butter 

Seal with coconut oil or evoo.

I use protein but not reguarly and the ones I have are Joico K-pak or Aphogee 2 min.

Gel: Eco styler or gorilla snot

I either braid it into a style for the week or wear a puff. 

Like i said the worse part of my hair is my crown and the middle front. My sides and nape are fine and they stay moist etc. But the rest is dry, dry ,dry. The majority of my splits and dead ends were in the crown. That section of hair did not stay straight it looked bad with the bushy ends. 

When I first went natural and during my transition i used Wen and really liked it. So I may try that again. I am also thinking of trying the maximum hydration method to see if it will help with the dryness in my crown.


----------



## havilland (Sep 10, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> I shampoo, detangle, deep condition and style. If I am wearing a puff  I cowash everyday and put in a puff  My products are:  Shampoo: VO5 Clarifying shampoo, aussie moist shampoo. Carols Daughter Sacred TIare sulfate free shampoo. (Both sulfate and sulfate free shampoos leave my hair feeling stripped .  TO detangle I use: Tressemme Naturals, or Aussie Moist  Deep condition: I was using GVP version of Matrix Biolage and Nexus Humectress. Now I use Joico moisture recovery balm.  Leave in:  spray Its a Ten,  then use one of these products :  Oyin hair dew, Oying whipped pudding, Camilla Rose almond Jai twisting butter  Seal with coconut oil or evoo.  I use protein but not reguarly and the ones I have are Joico K-pak or Aphogee 2 min.  Gel: Eco styler or gorilla snot  I either braid it into a style for the week or wear a puff.  Like i said the worse part of my hair is my crown and the middle front. My sides and nape are fine and they stay moist etc. But the rest is dry, dry ,dry. The majority of my splits and dead ends were in the crown. That section of hair did not stay straight it looked bad with the bushy ends.  When I first went natural and during my transition i used Wen and really liked it. So I may try that again. I am also thinking of trying the maximum hydration method to see if it will help with the dryness in my crown.




I see two things.  

One. Use those shampoos sparingly.  start using a cleansing conditioner again.   Those poos are drying. They work, and I love them...but u don't need them all the time.  My hair has done much better since I cut shampoos and found cleansing conditioners that work for me. I still shampoo, but sparingly.  once a month, If my scalp needs cleansing, I will dilute shampoo with water and squeeze it into the roots only. I Apply conditioner to my ends and then rinse the shampoo out. 
Also I have a shampoo suggestion, trader joes tea tree tingle or tresemme deep cleansing shampoo.  You only need one lather, but these may work for u.  They are gentle. 

Two. Put some protein in your regimen. Once every 6-8 weeks. I find my hair holds moisture better when I don't skip the protein deep treatment periodically. 

Oh and one more.....start spritzing the crown with water and add some additional moisturizer to that area daily.  My crown is dry too and I find that I need to super soak this area with water and moisturizer and a dab of oil....way more often and regularly than the rest of my hair.


----------



## havilland (Sep 20, 2014)

Flat ironed the other day.  My hair is funny.  Anyways....I won't talk about her.  Here she is on day three. 

She was straight in the morning....(grey sweatshirt pic). By afternoon she had fluffy curls starting to emerge. (Orange t shirt pic). She is SOMETHING ELSE!


----------



## Napp (Sep 20, 2014)

I dont plan on straightening my hair until i get me some of them CWK plates!


----------



## havilland (Sep 20, 2014)

Napp said:


> I dont plan on straightening my hair until i get me some of them CWK plates!



Hold on!!!!!  Wait for it!!!



I can't wait to see how that turns out.  I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 21, 2014)

My hair did the dame thing when I straightened out. The back had turned into a spiral curl


----------



## havilland (Sep 22, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> My hair did the dame thing when I straightened out. The back had turned into a spiral curl




I am So annoyed.  I touched up my hair yesterday with the flat iron.   Went to a friend's house to watch football. They didn't have the a/c on and I watched my hair poof and revert.  I left there looking a hot mess.    


Meanwhile.....I love the "versatility" of natural hair but it's not really VERSATILE if my straight hair lasts an hour........I'm really annoyed right now.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 22, 2014)

havilland said:


> I am So annoyed.  I touched up my hair yesterday with the flat iron.   Went to a friend's house to watch football. They didn't have the a/c on and I watched my hair poof and revert.  I left there looking a hot mess.
> 
> Meanwhile.....I love the "versatility" of natural hair but it's not really VERSATILE if my straight hair lasts an hour........I'm really annoyed right now.



Same thing happened to me. I touched it up, wrapped it, took it down in the morning it looked nice and straight. I went to work and poof it went. The ends curled under which was cute but the back again decided it wanted to turn into a spiral curl. One if my co workers was like " Rae your hair is curling back up." I  was so mad trying to smooth it down but that didn't work


----------



## Napp (Sep 23, 2014)

I actually think i might go back to pressing my hair as opposed to flatironing.. I was bored and went thru some of my stash and found some kay vel creme press. I did a test section with my hotcomb and results were beautiful. I wonder what it would look like if i did my whole head.


----------



## havilland (Oct 3, 2014)

Every day hair.  Today's curls.  I posted this in the stickie thread too. I'm so happy with my curls right now. I just wish I could get a nice blow out to last.  Dangitt! Lol


----------



## Ltown (Oct 4, 2014)

I didn't take pics but I flat iron with old faithful ultra sheen satin cream press and it's was very straight.

http://www.johnsonproducts.com/products/ultrasheen/creme-satin-pres


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 4, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> I have not done a wash n go all summer. But I bought some gorilla snot gel and I really like it. It laid my hair down better the eco styler



Rae81. How are you using the gorilla snot? I have 2 for my dd and I we really can not figure how and when to use it.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 4, 2014)

MzRhonda said:


> Rae81. How are you using the gorilla snot? I have 2 for my dd and I we really can not figure how and when to use it.



I use it when I wear a puff. After I co wash and pull my hair loosely where I want it to be I put a little gorilla snot in my hands and smooth my hair back, tie it down with a scarf and go.


----------



## havilland (Oct 5, 2014)

Deep conditioning under a wig as we speak.  Yummy yummy.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 8, 2014)

I decided to give it a light press tonight (flat irons never worked well on my hair) for the first time in over 20 yrs!. I cannot dust, trim of seek and destroy in its 4c state. I always cut too much since the ends curl back the minute I stretch it out for the scissors or it gets ripped through with the split ender.

Im bored and burned out on kinky styles at the moment anyway. The ssk are annoying. Might try and keep it straight til next weekend and then crochet braid maybe.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's so humid out this morning I feel my braid out puffing up


----------



## havilland (Oct 14, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> It's so humid out this morning I feel my braid out puffing up



Me and braid outs = massive fail


----------



## havilland (Oct 14, 2014)

Deep conditioned hair.

I swear when I deep condition it's like a whole new head of hair!


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 14, 2014)

I am putting a plum rinse on my hair tomorrow. Hopefully the color doesn't all rinse out like last time. I am going to sit under the dryer with it for 20 minutes. Depending on how my hair behaves afterwards I may attempt a rollerset. Wish me luck


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 14, 2014)

havilland said:


> Deep conditioned hair.  I swear when I deep condition it's like a whole new head of hair!


What in the world do you use...still trying to find my GoTo DC.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I am putting a plum rinse on my hair tomorrow. Hopefully the color doesn't all rinse out like last time. I am going to sit under the dryer with it for 20 minutes. Depending on how my hair behaves afterwards I may attempt a rollerset. Wish me luck



Prettymetty That's a nice fall/winter color choice. Pictures please when you do!!!


----------



## havilland (Oct 15, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> What in the world do you use...still trying to find my GoTo DC.



I use Hairveda products for my deep conditioners. 

Methi Sativa two step protein and deep moisture treatment (once every 6 weeks).  Each step for an hour. 

Strinillah deep moisturizing treatment  (once or twice a week) an hour under a towel


These are my rise and grind conditioners.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 15, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Prettymetty That's a nice fall/winter color choice. Pictures please when you do!!!



All of the color rinsed out. I have a hint of red, but not much. I will take a pic once my hair dries


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 16, 2014)

I did a heatless blowout with bantu knots to stretch my hair. Then I finger detangled. I might lightly flat iron the roots later. This is how the color turned out. Im sure it is more intense in florescent light or sunlight.


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone know a good flat iron I can get from the beauty supply store


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 24, 2014)

Ross always has good hair tools for cheap. I got my curling wand there for $13. Sally's has good flat irons too. You can get a nice one for about $30


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ross always has good hair tools for cheap. I got my curling wand there for $13. Sally's has good flat irons too. You can get a nice one for about $30



Can u suggest any brands?  My local beauty supply sells a brand called Red.   My hair is coarse and I just don't want to buy one and it does nothing for my hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 25, 2014)

Jilbere and Andis are good brands. I haven't heard of Red, but if the plates are ceramic/tourmaline and it has a temperature control I say go for it.


----------



## havilland (Oct 27, 2014)

Sometimes I think now that I'm fully natural I don't need a aphogee two step treatment anymore. Wrong!!

Today I did a two step treatment and let me say my hair is blinging and hanging and soft and nicely detangled. Wow....I thought my weekly deep treatments were good but this result has me backing away from the relaxer jar in my cabinet.  (Yeah I still have some 4 year old relaxer in my cabinet I refuse to throw away....like I would ever put that expired mess in my hair...NOT......but I digress)

Newsflash:  apply that two step "juice" in the shower.  It's WAY LESS MESSY.  I rinsed myself off after applying it.  Clipped my hair up under a shower cap.  Got dressed in an old tshirt....Then took the hair down and sat under a dryer.  No muss. No fuss.  

Much easier than previous applications with bowls and spray bottles and whatnot.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 29, 2014)

Nexxus Emergencee is my Aphogee. I like how strong it makes my hair. I use heat and color so I have to stay on top of my protein. I just hate thst they changed the formula. The one I have now says leave in for 1 or 2 minutes. The newer formulas require a plastic cap and 10 minutes  I aint got time for that


----------



## havilland (Nov 2, 2014)

Braid out.  Day two.  Not bad.   It's getting there ....slowly.....surely.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 16, 2014)

Ladies my hair has been blown out for over 3 weeks! And it has been cold and raining for the last couple days. I am so pleased. I get my hair done again next week...

This is a close up of my roots. Just a little reversion


----------



## havilland (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies my hair has been blown out for over 3 weeks! And it has been cold and raining for the last couple days. I am so pleased. I get my hair done again next week...  This is a close up of my roots. Just a little reversion




Pretty!


What'd u do to keep it from reverting?????


----------



## havilland (Nov 17, 2014)

I just ordered a new flat iron and the TMS system from beautiful  textures.  

I'm going to strand test it first and hope for a nice thanksgiving flat iron.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2014)

I used chi silk infusion and Crece Pelo leave in before my rollerset. Also, I oiled my scalp a couple times and I think all the oil prevented my hair from frizzing too much.


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 17, 2014)

havilland said:


> I just ordered a new flat iron and the TMS system from beautiful  textures.
> 
> I'm going to strand test it first and hope for a nice thanksgiving flat iron.



Let me know how it works for you. My mom wants to try it. I should get it for her and do it myself. She spends way too much money at salons


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah I'm on day 12 or 13 (can't remember) of straight hair too & it's still bouncy & flowy. However, I will be washing this weekend cause these flakes ain't cute! Plus I'm starting to get that old scalp smell. lmbo

I'll be conditioning like a mad woman before my next straightening session. Thinking around Christmas time since we will be taking family photos at the park. When the wind blows, I want my hair to blow too. I'm so vain! lol


----------



## havilland (Nov 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Let me know how it works for you. My mom wants to try it. I should get it for her and do it myself. She spends way too much money at salons



I will do a review if I don't chicken out on using it. Lol 

I don't want a setback.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 17, 2014)

havilland said:


> I just ordered a new flat iron and the TMS system from beautiful  textures.
> 
> I'm going to strand test it first and hope for a nice thanksgiving flat iron.



My sis has thick hair and she is getting tired of the struggle I told her about this it would help.


----------



## havilland (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm too tired to try my new products...

I want to flat iron so bad but I'm exhausted from cooking. 

I'm in two French braids under a half wig and loving every minute of it right now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 28, 2014)

havilland said:


> I'm too tired to try my new products...  I want to flat iron so bad but I'm exhausted from cooking.  I'm in two French braids under a half wig and loving every minute of it right now.



I feel you. Thanksgiving wore me out. I wanted to wash this weekend but ummmm no. I still have in the same raggedy 10 plaits from last wash day. I've been wearing them in a bun or pinning them around my head & throwing a beanie over them with some clip on bangs I made from my weave days. I have managed to deep condition them twice last week so 3 cheers for that.


----------



## havilland (Nov 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I feel you. Thanksgiving wore me out. I wanted to wash this weekend but ummmm no. I still have in the same raggedy 10 plaits from last wash day. I've been wearing them in a bun or pinning them around my head & throwing a beanie over them with some clip on bangs I made from my weave days. I have managed to deep condition them twice last week so 3 cheers for that.



That style is cute!   I wish I was that creative.


----------



## AudraChanell (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm in!  I wear my hair curly and straight, but most keep my hair stretched to prevent breakage.


----------



## havilland (Nov 29, 2014)

Hit!   I tried trader joes tea tree tingle conditioner today.  I need some conditioner I can buy on the ground and this one did not disappoint. 

I deep conditioned with Hairveda Strinillah as a prepoo

Then co washed with the tea tree tingle.  

Nice!  It had slip and smelled really good. the smell didn't linger.  My hair felt clean afterwards and I am so happy I found some thing on the ground I can use!!!  Woohoo!


----------



## havilland (Nov 29, 2014)

AudraChanell said:


> I'm in!  I wear my hair curly and straight, but most keep my hair stretched to prevent breakage.



Welcome!!!!


----------



## havilland (Nov 30, 2014)

I seriously need to step up my game.  I can tell my ends are stressed from age...if I want to retain length and make waist length I'm gonna have to baby them more. 

I am going to get more religious about moisturizing and sealing at night....as well as applying fortifiers to my ends after I co wash. 

I already started incorporating aloe gel into my regi and I see the difference from that in just a week of use.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2014)

Just did a roller set using magnetic rollers. I had plans on flat ironing the roots but I really didn't need to. It's now in a traditional wrap which took me about 15 mins of fighting because I only used my fingers. Gonna make this set last for 2 weeks then I'll be flat ironing for my annual length check to end the year with a bang.

The plan is to only unwrap it and wear it down twice next week for special outings. Then the 2nd week, wearing it in one big french braid.


----------



## havilland (Dec 5, 2014)

I made a thread for this review but figured I would post it here too.....  

I tried the Anthony Dickey wash n go method...or whoever wants the credit, I really don't care.  

the method is all about applying alot of product to the hair while it is still soaking wet to lock in the curl/coil pattern.  so anyways...it's a variation of what I always do but i tried it and the results were surprising to me.      

Today I tried a revised version of this method. I watched a few videos and then had at it. I started on co washed hair and unlike some of the videos I saw, I applied my products on soaking wet hair while I was still in the shower. 

My issue with wng is that my texture in the back is coilier than my texture in the front of my hair. The front is looser and wavier and has some hang time... while the back shrinks up and gets REALLY frizzy. 

 I never have the success I want with wng so I figured, what's one more attempt.   I consider it a success for what I wanted to achieve. I wanted less frizz in the back and less shrinkage on the sides and more definition in the wavier sections in the front.   I thought my hair was gonna be heavy and crunchy and kinda disgusting with all that product. But my hair is soft and touchable and light. It has movement (as much as my curls can have....).   

Here is what I did and products I used:  

co washed with Trader Joes Nourish Spa conditioner   After I rinsed the conditioner, while my hair was soaked with water and I was still in shower, I applied Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls in sections making sure to be heavy handed with the product.   

Then I stepped out of the shower and applied Isoplus gel, again being heavy handed, to each section of the hair paying special attention to my roots in my frizz prone areas on the sides and in the back.  

 I hit my edges with some Eco styler clear.   Since I don't want to sit under a dryer or diffuse, I air dried partially with my hair loose (about 30 minutes) and then put my hair carefully and gently into a smoothed low ponytail to finish drying and to help stretch the hair.

 I was careful to just gather the hair and contain it with a banana clip. I didn't jostle the curls or manipulate them at all.   Once my hair was dry, I moistened my hands and separated the curls and rubbed my hands over the front of my hair to soften the gel cast.  

 These are my results. First pic is of my most successful wash n go prior to this method. The other pic is of my hair using the A. D. method.   My hair is completely dry in all photos except for one rogue strand in the front of my hair.


----------



## havilland (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok y'all. I got mad reviews coming up.     Beautiful Textures Texture Management System HSI Flat Iron  
HSI Argan Oil 

 I typed this whole long review and it got deleted. Grrrrrr.... Here we go again.   

First. I have a disclaimer. I did not flow the directions. The TMS system says to not use anything but the shampoo and conditioner. I prepooed and used heat protectant.  I also only used the conditioner for 5 minutes, not twenty.    

First I prepooed for 3 hours without heat with Hairveda Strinillah  

I detangled in the shower with a vent brush under the water stream. Then I shampooed twice with the TMS shampoo.  I watched a lot of reviews for this product and most reviewers said it was a harsh shampoo. So I didn't chance it. My hair doesn't "do" harsh.  I could tell from application that this shampoo was strong.  I was glad I chose to prepoo first. My hair felt protected.  I had no dryness, no tangles, no problems at all.   

Next I applied the conditioner and left it on only five minutes. I thought if they happened to sneak some relaxer in the product five minutes wouldn't do much damage. (Yes. I'm that paranoid...) 

 I rinsed and applied Chi Silk Infusion in a small amount. Pea size amount on each half of my head. I saw one reviewer on you tube who said her hair felt better the second time she used the product because she used heat protectant. I decided I would use heat protectant based on that review. I don't feel comfortable flat ironing and blow drying without it.   

I blow dried my hair in four sections on high and it was so easy!  This was my fastest blow dry since I've been natural!  

Next up I opened my pretty flat iron.  HSI 1inch.  I don't like that this iron has two temps marked. 140 and 410. The rest of the dial is a guessing game as to what temp you are on. I tried to get to about 395.  Other than that, it flat ironed like a dream.   I used small sections and 2 passes.   

Once I finished my hair, i used my Edge Stick on my hairline.   

I applied some of the Argan Oil to my ends.  About the size of a q-tip end. Not even a whole drop.   

All I can say is SO FAR SO GOOD. It's humid and snowy here....my office is hot.  Both those conditions usually mean reversion for me. Not today!!!  

My hair is light, fluffy, shiny, soft and best of all straight as a pin!  

Here are pics of my hair, the iron, and my bedtime bun.   

I will update this in a few days after I workout and live with it a little.

Edited to add: my hair is thin, fine, fragile, 3C and completely natural.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 8, 2014)

My hair looks like yaki/kinky straight right now. It's puffy and frizzy  Idk if I can make it 2 weeks without washing. I got a new wig just incase I give in and wash it before my next appt


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 9, 2014)

havilland thanks for the review your hair came out nice. How long does it last?


----------



## havilland (Dec 9, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> havilland thanks for the review your hair came out nice. How long does it last?



Thanks. Chica. . The treatment is supposed to last until you wash with sulfate shampoo or 6 weeks.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2014)

havilland Looks great! I just purchased that same flat iron a few weeks ago but haven't used it yet. I'll do a review as well whenever I have time to flat iron one of these days.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2014)

Havi your hair looks beautiful!! I wonder if I can use the poo and conditioner before I get my blowdry at the Dominicans. I will do some research. If this helps to keep down frizz and revrrsion I need it in my life


----------



## havilland (Dec 9, 2014)

Day two. It's pouring down raining here and she was in a ponytail all morning.   This is good for my hair....so far.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 9, 2014)

havilland raining and still no reversion? Ok, I'm interested. Let us know if your hair fully reverts after washing (or whatever timeframe it's supposed to last). It looks great


----------



## havilland (Dec 9, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> havilland raining and still no reversion? Ok, I'm interested. Let us know if your hair fully reverts after washing (or whatever timeframe it's supposed to last). It looks great



My curl pattern is supposed to be a little looser for 6 weeks or until I wash with a sulfate shampoo.  Whichever happens first ... But I can tell you that since I only let the conditioner sit for 5 minutes, my curl pattern is intact.  

I will keep you posted. 

Here is a graphic of what they tell you to expect.


----------



## havilland (Dec 9, 2014)

Ps...I did not stand in the pouring rain or anything like that.  I wore a ponytail today and covered my hair like I always do. Keep in mind that in the past putting my hair up and wearing a scarf in the rain has not worked for me. My hair reverted anyway. 

Today my hair is not reverted at all and I only touched up the edges this morning to make them look neat.  They have not reverted yet either. This is out of the ordinary for me. In the past I would look like a chia pet after a humid day like today.


----------



## havilland (Dec 10, 2014)

havilland said:


> Ps...I did not stand in the pouring rain or anything like that.  I wore a ponytail today and covered my hair like I always do. Keep in mind that in the past putting my hair up and wearing a scarf in the rain has not worked for me. My hair reverted anyway.  Today my hair is not reverted at all and I only touched up the edges this morning to make them look neat.  They have not reverted yet either. This is out of the ordinary for me. In the past I would look like a chia pet after a humid day like today.



Day three.   I have not touched it up at all. My ends feel a little dry...just a tad.    

I feel like I should touch it up with a warm flat iron but I won't. My hair is cottony soft and not bone straight anymore. It has a soft, subtle wave.  BUT it isn't crinkly at the roots like it normally would by now.   

I wonder what the results would be if I let the conditioner sit longer,  but I didn't want to chance damage and at this point I can't say that I will ever chance it.


----------



## havilland (Dec 11, 2014)

Day four. 

First pic is immediately after workout.  Second and third are after a touch up with edge stick and some edge control pomade. 

The only product I applied after my initial flat iron on the first day was Edge Control. I wonder if that's why my edges are a little curly.

I'm still not experiencing the hot mess I normally would have on day four of a flat iron. My hair is still fairly straight, soft, shiny and doesn't look greasy, crinkly and limp like it normally would.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2014)

havilland said:


> Day four.  First pic is immediately after workout.  Second and third are after a touch up with edge stick and some edge control pomade.  The only product I applied after my initial flat iron on the first day was Edge Control. I wonder if that's why my edges are a little curly.  I'm still not experiencing the hot mess I normally would have on day four of a flat iron. My hair is still fairly straight, soft, shiny and doesn't look greasy, crinkly and limp like it normally would.



havilland So would you say the TMS system is good or are you going to wait until you wash to give it the thumbs up?


----------



## havilland (Dec 11, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> havilland So would you say the TMS system is good or are you going to wait until you wash to give it the thumbs up?



I would say it's ok so far. If you have dry hair or are protein sensitive then it may not be for you.  My hair is a little dry. Nothing monumental.  But I have healthy, well moisturized hair and I also deep conditioned prior to using the products. 

I would also say that you should strand test it first or not leave it for twenty minutes the first time you use it.  Try 5-10 minutes and then increase the timing on subsequent uses if your hair reacts well. I don't like taking chances with my hair. 

I suggest using a heat protectant though the instructions say not to.  I don't think it's wise to not use any. 

I have no doubts my hair will revert. My curls seem fine so far. I will report back when I wash my hair to let you know if it's all good.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 11, 2014)

I thought this would be a good place to share a before and after of my natural client who opted to have her hair straightened recently!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2014)

havilland said:


> I would say it's ok so far. If you have dry hair or are protein sensitive then it may not be for you.  My hair is a little dry. Nothing monumental.  But I have healthy, well moisturized hair and I also deep conditioned prior to using the products.  I would also say that you should strand test it first or not leave it for twenty minutes the first time you use it.  Try 5-10 minutes and then increase the timing on subsequent uses if your hair reacts well. I don't like taking chances with my hair.   I suggest using a heat protectant though the instructions say not to.  I don't think it's wise to not use any.  I have no doubts my hair will revert. My curls seem fine so far. I will report back when I wash my hair to let you know if it's all good.




I don't have issues with keeping my hair straight once it's pressed so I wouldn't use this system. That mug has stayed bone straight for almost a month one time. lol I'm glad it's working out for you so far though!!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 11, 2014)

I feel like I have the worst shrinkage ever. At one point I thought about contacting the Guinness Book of world records, because I have the tiniest curls (kinks) in the world. Some of my coils are the size of this period.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 11, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I feel like I have the worst shrinkage ever. At one point I thought about contacting the Guinness Book of world records, because I have the tiniest curls (kinks) in the world. Some of my coils are the size of this period.



Awwwww you ain't alone. Whats real freaky is at the scalp my strands are kinda like yaki straight the first inch or 2. Towards the ends I get those sewing needle like coils. Stylists and even myself used to wack my ends off calling it damaged for it to be the same a month or two later . But its just teeny coils that kinda feel rough. Took til my hhj to see this. Unfortunately these ends can snap real easy and fight heat like a prize fighter.lol
---------------------
Oan, just blow dried and about  to run this hot comb through it. Raining cats and dogs out but  I dont care. Lol


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I feel like I have the worst shrinkage ever. At one point I thought about contacting the Guinness Book of world records, because I have the tiniest curls (kinks) in the world. Some of my coils are the size of this period.



Your not alone my shrinkage is ridiculous.


----------



## havilland (Dec 12, 2014)

I couldn't wait to see if my hair would fully revert. It did! Win win win !!

I prepooed with olive oil and shampooed with clarifying poo. 

I will def use the texture management from Beautiful Textures again. 

This weekend I am going to hot oil treat my ends. I feel the product is a tad drying. Nothing that I think will cause breakage.  My hair is shiny and happy and shedding was normal.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2014)

Yay! Thanks for the great review havilland


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 12, 2014)

Last night instead of cross wrapping my hair I slept with 2 bantu knots. One on top and one in the back. I have a lot of ng/shrinkage and this seems like less manipulation.

I'm getting my hair done again in less than 2 weeks


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 12, 2014)

I used my HSI flat iron today and like Hav stated already, it is the bomb. I like it more than my Amika & Babyliss. Speaking of my Babyliss...I ordered it once, swore it was a knock off...sold it....ordered a 2nd one from a different seller on Amazon and this one seems the exact same. The plates don't grip the hair tight enough for me. I now want a FHI to complete my flat iron stash. Why? I don't know...I rarely flat iron more than twice a year. A girl's gotta have options right?! lmbo


----------



## havilland (Dec 13, 2014)

My new half wig Livia by outre. First two pics are my hair. (I don't know why it posted twice)  Second pic is the wig. Great match!


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 13, 2014)

havilland said:


> My new half wig Livia by outre. First pic is my hair.  Second pic is the wig. Great match!



Love it. I couldn't tell the different between the pics


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

Straight haired naturals or naturals that flatiron occasionally: How can you tell the difference between new growth and reversion?

It looks as if I have 1/2 inch or more in new growth, but I won't be 100% sure until I blowout my hair again.


----------



## havilland (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Straight haired naturals or naturals that flatiron occasionally: How can you tell the difference between new growth and reversion?  It looks as if I have 1/2 inch or more in new growth, but I won't be 100% sure until I blowout my hair again.



Good question....

I don't keep my hair straight long enough to assume it's growth.  A week or less. Two at the most but that's pushing it.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Straight haired naturals or naturals that flatiron occasionally: How can you tell the difference between new growth and reversion?  It looks as if I have 1/2 inch or more in new growth, but I won't be 100% sure until I blowout my hair again.


    I can't tell the difference.  2 weeks between washes is the longest that I am willing to go.  I don't have noticeable growth after such a short period of time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for responding ladies. I keep my hair straightened for up to a month at a time, so there is usually a tad bit of new growth towards the end of the month. I guess I will find out if it's growth when I get my hair done next week. I'm 95% sure it's ng  

I will be sure to post my blowout pics


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Straight haired naturals or naturals that flatiron occasionally: How can you tell the difference between new growth and reversion?  It looks as if I have 1/2 inch or more in new growth, but I won't be 100% sure until I blowout my hair again.



I usually don't see reversion at the hair near the scalp because I don't moisturize that area. I let my sebum do the work. My new growth comes in as a slight wave towards the end of the 2nd week or beginning of the 3rd week. My ends start getting bushy cause that's the only area that I moisturize so that's where I see reversion. So reversion for me equals bushy, swole hair. New growth is wavy hair. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

Here is a pic of my roots. My hair is 4b so there are no visible curls or waves until I stretch the strand.

The ends look crinkly/yaki (reversion)
The roots have tiny spirals (hopefully new hair)
I don't moisturize my scalp and I don't sweat so my roots shouldn't revert unless my hair gets wet in the shower or outside.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Here is a pic of my roots. My hair is 4b so there are no visible curls or waves until I stretch the strand.  The ends look crinkly/yaki (reversion) The roots have tiny spirals (hopefully new hair) I don't moisturize my scalp and I don't sweat so my roots shouldn't revert unless my hair gets wet in the shower or outside.



That could be new growth then!


----------



## havilland (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Here is a pic of my roots. My hair is 4b so there are no visible curls or waves until I stretch the strand.
> 
> The ends look crinkly/yaki (reversion)
> The roots have tiny spirals (hopefully new hair)
> I don't moisturize my scalp and I don't sweat so my roots shouldn't revert unless my hair gets wet in the shower or outside.



i agree.  i'm thinking that's new growth....prior to using my new method, my hair reverted first at the scalp because i sweat alot....so i never would have been able to tell the difference between new growth and reversion.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

havilland I only sweat when I work out and as of lately I haven't been doing any cardio. I really want to join the gym, but I'm afraid my blowouts won't last longer than a few days  I have been doing pilates and low intensity work outs


----------



## havilland (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> havilland I only sweat when I work out and as of lately I haven't been doing any cardio. I really want to join the gym, but I'm afraid my blowouts won't last longer than a few days  I have been doing pilates and low intensity work outs



I sweat if I blink. Lol!  My roots stay reverting....the TMS helps tame it so far.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 15, 2014)

havilland said:


> I sweat if I blink. Lol!  My roots stay reverting....the TMS helps tame it so far.



I want to try it on my daughter's hair. Is the kit enough for multiple applications or did you use it all at once?


----------



## havilland (Dec 15, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to try it on my daughter's hair. Is the kit enough for multiple applications or did you use it all at once?



It's enough for several applications. My hair is BSB and I have plenty left over.  A little goes a long way. I would definitely prepoo her hair though. That shampoo is very stripping and clarifying. My hair was fine with it but only because I deep conditioned with a prepoo beforehand.  I don't care what the instructions say, use heat protectant. That didn't affect my results much I don't think at all.  I love my results.


----------



## Rae81 (Dec 16, 2014)

The crown of my head is the worst part of my head. I get the most ask and splits in that section. I straightened my hair and all my hair looks nice and that section feels dry and the ends feel rough. I am going to have to really work on that section


----------



## havilland (Dec 16, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> The crown of my head is the worst part of my head. I get the most ask and splits in that section. I straightened my hair and all my hair looks nice and that section feels dry and the ends feel rough. I am going to have to really work on that section



I would deep condition that area and add some silk aminos to the conditioner to help restore it. Also Moisturize and seal that area nightly.


----------



## havilland (Dec 17, 2014)

Curly pony today. Full reversion after the TMS SYSTEM was applied. My hair feels "coated" though. Not in a bad way...like in a "covered with conditioner" way.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2014)

6 day old straight hair. 2 twisted ponytails wrapped around each other. When I first straightened my hair, I didn't like that it came out a bit fluffy. But I see that the fluffiness can make cute styles.


----------



## havilland (Dec 17, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> 6 day old straight hair. 2 twisted ponytails wrapped around each other. When I first straightened my hair, I didn't like that it came out a bit fluffy. But I see that the fluffiness can make cute styles.



I love that twist!  It's so pretty...I wish my hair was that thick.  The color is nice too!


----------



## havilland (Dec 21, 2014)

I used the TMS shampoo and conditioner today and flat ironed again.  This time was better than the initial time. My hair feels like glass. It's beautiful.   

So far I am loving this system. It's only takes me and hour to blow dry and flat iron my hair. My hair is soft, flowing and shiny. OMG. I'm in love. I'm probably going to make this my last flat iron for awhile.  I don't want to damage my hair but wow, I'm gonna miss this silky straight hair.


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's a question:  For you ladies that have been natural a year or so, how are you feeling about the journey so far? Any regrets? Frustrations? Things you want to celebrate? Things you have learned this far about hair or yourself as a natural?  Share...  

Mine are:  Regrets- none. I shoulda done it sooner. Mad I let fear of the unknown keep me in chemicals. I LOVED my relaxed hair but my natural hair is way better.    

Frustrations - humidity and her evil cousin rain  

Celebrate- I have the longest hair on my head since I was a kid  

Things learned - natural hair takes work and commitment, especially if you want to retain length.   With care, my natural hair as an adult is nothing like how it was when I was a kid. I am amazed at how much of a difference the right products and the proper regime makes.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 23, 2014)

havilland, 

No regrets being natural, i've tried 3 other times in my life and transitioning in 2008 was the best way since i didn't have to grow it out from twa. 
My hair is thcker as a straight natural then when i was relaxed it was thin. 
So many more products out there now and youtuber helped alot this time. I have inspired dd, sis and friend to become natural too.


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2014)

Ltown said:


> havilland,  No regrets being natural, i've tried 3 other times in my life and transitioning in 2008 was the best way since i didn't have to grow it out from twa. My hair is thcker as a straight natural then when i was relaxed it was thin. So many more products out there now and youtuber helped alot this time. I have inspired dd, sis and friend to become natural too.



Inspiring others is a nice bonus!  Especially when u have bad days.  Thanks for sharing these thoughts.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 23, 2014)

havilland said:


> Here's a question:  For you ladies that have been natural a year or so, how are you feeling about the journey so far? Any regrets? Frustrations? Things you want to celebrate? Things you have learned this far about hair or yourself as a natural?  Share...
> 
> Mine are:  Regrets- none. I shoulda done it sooner. Mad I let fear of the unknown keep me in chemicals. I LOVED my relaxed hair but my natural hair is way better.
> 
> ...




Regrets- Henna, I  have a bout 3 inches of hennaed hair left.  I am slowly trimming it away.

Frustrations - wash days.  There is no such thing as a wash and quick(30 minutes or less) style.  

Celebrate-  My hair is very healthy.

Things learned-  Regimens and hair journeys are unique.  There are no rules, just guidelines and suggestions. Recognize early if a popular product or technique doesn't work for you. Don't try to force it.


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2014)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Regrets- Henna, I  have a bout 3 inches of hennaed hair left.  I am slowly trimming it away.  Frustrations - wash days.  There is no such thing as a wash and quick(30 minutes or less) style.  Celebrate-  My hair is very healthy.  Things learned-  Regimens and hair journeys are unique.  There are no rules, just guidelines and suggestions. Recognize early if a popular product or technique doesn't work for you. Don't try to force it.



Don't try to force it!  Yesssssss!  Save yourself time and hair.   good advice.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 23, 2014)

Today's blowout. My longest layer touches the top of my bra  I'm not sure if I should trim it blunt again or just let it keep growing in a U shape


----------



## havilland (Dec 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Today's blowout. My longest layer touches the top of my bra  I'm not sure if I should trim it blunt again or just let it keep growing in a U shape



Pretty!

I vote for keep the shape. I used to chase blunt ends...but my hair grows in a v shape. That's just what she does...... Every time I try for blunt ends I ended up losing 2-3 inches of length. I'm NOT ok with that.


----------



## havilland (Dec 24, 2014)

I have been looking at v shaped ladies because I want to get an idea of what my hair will look like....check this. She would have to cut back to line 16 or 17 to get blunt ends.   

NO. JUST NO.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2014)

havilland said:


> I have been looking at v shaped ladies because I want to get an idea of what my hair will look like....check this. She would have to cut back to line 16 or 17 to get blunt ends.
> 
> NO. JUST NO.



Blunt ends are overrated anyway  I'm going to embrace the V/U.


----------



## havilland (Dec 25, 2014)

I hope u flexible ladies are enjoying the day off if you aren't working today. 

Merry Christmas. Here's to mad growth and healthy long hair in 2015!


----------



## havilland (Dec 27, 2014)

Ladies. What are your 2015 hair goals?

Mine:

Stop trimming and dusting until June

Flat iron 6 or less times

Finally make it to waistlength

Try cassia or henna

Treat myself to a weave this summer to take a break from humidity

Celebrate two years fully natural in October 2015!


----------



## havilland (Dec 27, 2014)

Products i want to try

A steam treatment

Clay wash

Bamboo tea

Cassia/Henna

Dallasnappy Hair prods 

Camille Rose hair prods 

Flaxseed Gel

Using more natural products on wash and condition day 

Going back to adding my essential oils and silk aminos to my conditioners.  I need to get back in the kitchen with my hair.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 27, 2014)

My 2015 goals are to:

Reach waist length.

Try some new styles (braid-out, perm rods, curl formers, etc.)

Pamper my ends.

Maybe flat iron for the first time since my BC in 2012.

Try to figure out my daughter's moisture retention issues.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

My 2015 hair goals:
Gradually trim ends until short layers catch up. 
Retain 4 inches or more
Maintain my blowouts for 4 weeks at a time
Moisturize as needed
Do scalp massages for circulation
Take pics after each blowout to track progress


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 27, 2014)

I had to do some digging, but I found a pic from January. Here is my 2014 end of year progress pic


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2014)

My 2015 Hair Goals:

*Update my brushes & combs to wooden. 

*Replace all my store bought so called "satin" hair stuff to real silk.

*Purchase some new flat irons. I don't use heat in my hair often as I prefer a healthier route of using roller sets to get my hair straight. I just want more flat irons for variety when I do straighten. I want a CHI original and a  FHI platform. 

*Grow to full hip length

My regimen is pretty solid so I don't have many hair goals this year...I mainly just want to update my tools.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2014)

havilland said:


> Ladies. What are your 2015 hair goals?  Mine:  Stop trimming and dusting until June  Flat iron 6 or less times  Finally make it to waistlength  Try cassia or henna  Treat myself to a weave this summer to take a break from humidity  Celebrate two years fully natural in October 2015!



My limit is 6 times a year as well with the flat iron. I think I used 3 passes this year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Today's blowout. My longest layer touches the top of my bra  I'm not sure if I should trim it blunt again or just let it keep growing in a U shape



I know this is late but I vote for keeping the shape your hair naturally grows in as well. Looks so pretty.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 27, 2014)

My hair goals for 2015 are modest:

To get my hair past APL reaching at least halfway between APL and BSL
To moisturize and seal my hair at least every three nights
To get/keep my ends healthy
To get DD past SL even with her choice to be a straight haired natural
To decrease our stash and end the year having and using only staples/HGs


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2014)

Today is my one year Lhcf anniversary!! I need to renew my membership asap


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 31, 2014)

I bought a pack of snap clips for $1 yesterday. Ya know the triangular clips that snap open and shut that everyone wore in the 90s? I love them! I use them to hold back my bangs and layers. I use them on my daughter's hair too. I got black so it maybe hard to see in pics...


----------



## havilland (Jan 1, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I bought a pack of snap clips for $1 yesterday. Ya know the triangular clips that snap open and shut that everyone wore in the 90s? I love them! I use them to hold back my bangs and layers. I use them on my daughter's hair too. I got black so it maybe hard to see in pics...



I use these all the time. Love them!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm so frustrated with my hair. First off it smells like a campfire (we had a bonfire NYE). It also feels dry and stiff. I fell asleep without tying up my hair so my blowout is pretty much ruined. I can either wash/cowash and wig it until my next hair appt on 1/20 or try to keep it in a bun to avoid breakage. 

What should I do?


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm so frustrated with my hair. First off it smells like a campfire (we had a bonfire NYE). It also feels dry and stiff. I fell asleep without tying up my hair so my blowout is pretty much ruined. I can either wash/cowash and wig it until my next hair appt on 1/20 or try to keep it in a bun to avoid breakage.  What should I do?



Wash it and do some new styles. Twistout, braid out, twist and curl. Experiment with your natural texture.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm doing a full head baggy with aloe vera juice and coconut oil right now. I'm going to wash it and plait it later for a braidout tomorrow.


----------



## havilland (Jan 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm so frustrated with my hair. First off it smells like a campfire (we had a bonfire NYE). It also feels dry and stiff. I fell asleep without tying up my hair so my blowout is pretty much ruined. I can either wash/cowash and wig it until my next hair appt on 1/20 or try to keep it in a bun to avoid breakage.  What should I do?



I would def deep condition to get rid of the smell and do a low manipulation style.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 2, 2015)

2015 goal
Decrease stash
Keep hair healthy
Wear twist out and not buns.


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2015)

Back to curls today after three weeks with straight hair.  It was so nice having some length to play around with during the holidays.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I ended up just bunning all weekend. I'm getting my hair done on Tuesday after work. I mixed up a dc that should be Holy Grailish  I was running low on Humecto so I added some Aphogee 2 minute to stretch it out and argan oil, evoo and a few drops of Chi Silk infusion (for the cones). It should provide strength, moisture, shine and slip.

Hopefully this time I don't leave all my products at the salon


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 4, 2015)

Ladies, when you flat iron/heat stretch are you noticing more splits and breakage?  I would like to incorporate a little heat in my regimen, but I am so afraid of heat damage. I just got a hair cut b/c of damage and I don't want another setback. 
Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 4, 2015)

No, not out of the ordinary. When I first got my hair done(DC, wash, condition, blow-dry and flat-ironed, trimmed) I didn't shed a strand (seriously). Now it's just about 5 strands or so. Maybe your strands are too fine. If you do heat you might have to choose one or the other (blow-dry or flat iron) not both.


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> Ladies, when you flat iron/heat stretch are you noticing more splits and breakage?  I would like to incorporate a little heat in my regimen, but I am so afraid of heat damage. I just got a hair cut b/c of damage and I don't want another setback. Thanks for all your suggestions.



I can't do much heat. My hair is fine and prone to breakage and damage.  I flat iron 5-6 times a year at the most.   I am very meticulous about deep conditioning, regular protein treatments, heat protectant and using ceramide containing oils to try to rebuild my strands.   

I think if you have coarser/thicker strands you may be able to take more heat more often. But be careful.


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2015)

ajargon02

To answer your question. Yes. If I use the flat iron and heat stretch often, I experience fried ends and splits which require more frequent trims.


----------



## claud-uk (Jan 4, 2015)

havilland said:


> Back to curls today after three weeks with straight hair.  It was so nice having some length to play around with during the holidays.



havilland - daaang, girl, you did it again, workin' those banana clips lol! What products/steps did you use to get your hair to hang down like that,  was it like a wng or sth? I need my hair to look professional for interviews this week and I'm thinking banana clips are the way to go.  TIA!


----------



## havilland (Jan 4, 2015)

claud-uk said:


> havilland - daaang, girl, you did it again, workin' those banana clips lol! What products/steps did you use to get your hair to hang down like that,  was it like a wng or sth? I need my hair to look professional for interviews this week and I'm thinking banana clips are the way to go.  TIA!



Thank you.  

Deep conditioning loosens the curl first.  Then I apply my products while my hair is dripping soaking wet in the shower.  Leave in.  Gel. Then Secure the hair in a ponytail holder first before the banana clip. once my hair dries a bit (maybe 30 minutes later) I secure the banana clip while the ponytail scrunchie holder is still intact. 

Then i Let the hair dry a bit more before I remove the hair from the ponytail holder. I very Gently separate the curls and shake them loose. I don't touch them anymore after that.    

If my hair needs a deep condition or is dirty, it won't hang.  I def get more hang time after a deep treatment.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> Ladies, when you flat iron/heat stretch are you noticing more splits and breakage?  I would like to incorporate a little heat in my regimen, but I am so afraid of heat damage. I just got a hair cut b/c of damage and I don't want another setback.
> Thanks for all your suggestions.



I straighten monthly and I barely see splits. My strands are medium to thick though so I can handle a lot more heat than a fine haired person.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I straighten monthly and I barely see splits. My strands are medium to thick though so I can handle a lot more heat than a fine haired person.



I took a chance and straightened a small section of mt hair. I was very STRAIGHT and soft. I was so worried it wouldn't revert so I promptly sprayed it with water and it fully reverted yay! 
 So maybe in the future I will straighten it completely. 

I haven't finished reading all the posts but does anyone have any tips on the blowout, rollerset method or do you all just do the blowout then falt iron instead of rollersetting it then flat iron it? Of course I will be using a heat protectant, but are there any other tips?

Eta I have fine strands with normal density


----------



## havilland (Jan 5, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I took a chance and straightened a small section of mt hair. I was very STRAIGHT and soft. I was so worried it wouldn't revert so I promptly sprayed it with water and it fully reverted yay! So maybe in the future I will straighten it completely.  I haven't finished reading all the posts but does anyone have any tips on the blowout, rollerset method or do you all just do the blowout then falt iron instead of rollersetting it then flat iron it? Of course I will be using a heat protectant, but are there any other tips?  Eta I have fine strands with normal density




Sistaswithrealhair

Reniecetv

On you tube have some great tutorials on flat ironing with blow dry and roller set method. 

I blow dry on warm then hot. Let my hair cool off. Then flat iron at 395.  I don't have issues with reversion. When I was texlaxed I flat ironed at 370.


----------



## havilland (Jan 6, 2015)

Just mixed up my leave in spritz. I am not playing this year.  I am getting waist length. 

Filtered water
Aloe gel
Argan oil 
Olive oil
Rosemary oil
Peppermint oil 

I am committing to the LOC method twice a day. Deep conditioning at least once a week. 
Co washing primarily. 
6 heat passes for the year. 
Dusting only.  Hopefully only twice this year. June and December. 


What are you Ladies committing to? Any regimen changes or additions you want to share? Length goals?  Challenges you want to overcome?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2015)

I am committing to scalp massages 3 times a week
Overnight prepoos before each blowout with coconut oil
No more permanent dye 
Mn until I get to mbl


----------



## havilland (Jan 7, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I am committing to scalp massages 3 times a week
> Overnight prepoos before each blowout with coconut oil
> No more permanent dye
> Mn until I get to mbl



are you using anything with your scalp massage, like oils or growth aide or just fingertips?  how long do you massage?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2015)

havilland said:


> are you using anything with your scalp massage, like oils or growth aide or just fingertips?  how long do you massage?



I do it for about 5 minutes. I use mn 2% straight from the tube. No need to mix it, because it's oily/creamy enough.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't plan to straighten any time soon, but I was looking in my InStlye magazine and saw this ad for smooth infusion naturally straight styling creme.  It doesn't say how to use it. Has any used this or know how it is used?  I'm about do some googling.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I don't plan to straighten any time soon, but I was looking in my InStlye magazine and saw this ad for smooth infusion naturally straight styling creme.  It doesn't say how to use it. Has any used this or know how it is used?  I'm about do some googling.


It looks great! I'm off to do some googling  Mizani had a similar line and over time my texture went from 4b to 4a to 3c. Now my ends are straight. My roots still grow in 4b, but over time my blowouts loosen the curl. A product like this would make it easy for me to straighten my hair at home. I am totally dependent on (Dominican) salons.


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is what I've found so found on  aveda's website  progressively straightens curls with every use   As you blow-dry your hair, plant-derived fibers help create a locking layer to help hold your hair straight, day after day* Organic cassava root helps form a barrier against intense humidity to help you forget about frizz Straight styling becomes faster and easier  *After 5 consecutive applications of naturally straight, hair will stay straight for up to 3 washes.   USAGE  Towel-dry your hair. Thoroughly apply naturally straight styling creme in sections and blow-dry. Flat-iron if you wish.   TIPS FROM TIPPI SHORTER (Aveda Artistic Director, Textured Hair)  FOR EXTREME CURL  Begin with smooth infusion™ style-prep smoother™ to set the foundation for a beautiful straight style Apply naturally straight one section at a time to ensure a thorough application. Use a brush and blow dryer to straighten hair.  You can also flat iron if necessary. If you have very tight curl, you'll love the soft, straight finish you get from flat-ironing hair after blow-drying it.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2015)

stephanie75miller said:


> I don't plan to straighten any time soon, but I was looking in my InStlye magazine and saw this ad for smooth infusion naturally straight styling creme.  It doesn't say how to use it. Has any used this or know how it is used?  I'm about do some googling.



Check out MoKnowsHair channel on YT. 
She has a couple of videos using this product.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a few broken strands today. I was probably too rough when I detangled. I sprayed some Chi Keratin Mist and put it in a bun. I didn't know what else to do


----------



## havilland (Jan 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I had a few broken strands today. I was probably too rough when I detangled. I sprayed some Chi Keratin Mist and put it in a bun. I didn't know what else to do



Have you ever done a strand test?  If not, try a strand test so you can see what your hair needs.


----------



## havilland (Jan 9, 2015)

I flat ironed tonight.  Again....  I'm addicted to my straight hair. It's so cold out. I don't feel like wearing curls.  Plus, all summer I dealt with reversion...I wAnt to enjoy my length for a second. 

This is gonna be the last time for at least two months though. I don't want heat damage.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

havilland said:


> Have you ever done a strand test?  If not, try a strand test so you can see what your hair needs.



No, but that's a great idea! How do I do it?


----------



## havilland (Jan 9, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> No, but that's a great idea! How do I do it?



http://www.hairliciousinc.com/2012/02/test-your-hair-for-damage-hair-strand.html?m=1

I have been doing this for years when my hair is acting weird and I don't know what to use or how to fix it. This test is one of the reasons I know my hair so well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks doll. I will try this tomorrow


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 10, 2015)

havilland

When you silk out/flat iron your hair you bring the bling!  Nice and   I love the shine/sheen!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 10, 2015)

havilland And you better not be dusting or trimming either or we are gonna spank you!!!! I saw you mention that you feel like you have to trim when you straighten. Your ends look good so noooooooo trimming ma'am!


----------



## havilland (Jan 10, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> havilland And you better not be dusting or trimming either or we are gonna spank you!!!! I saw you mention that you feel like you have to trim when you straighten. Your ends look good so noooooooo trimming ma'am!



I was temtpted!...I am not gonna lie!  BUT the scissors are at my office.  All I have at my house are dull house utility shears.  Soooooooo I couldn't.  I am DELIVERT!  Lol...! 

I'm not trimming.  I am not.


----------



## Napp (Jan 10, 2015)

Wigs have been helping me with the desire to straighten my hair. I get the straight hair look without all of the effort. Why did it take me so long to try them!? Now i just need to get me a decent curly wig and i might not wear my hair out all year!


----------



## havilland (Jan 10, 2015)

Napp said:


> Wigs have been helping me with the desire to straighten my hair. I get the straight hair look without all of the effort. Why did it take me so long to try them!? Now i just need to get me a decent curly wig and i might not wear my hair out all year!



This is what I do when my hair is acting crazy. I just slap a wig on.  Best investment ever.


----------



## havilland (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm so happy with this ponytail today.  So far no reversion.      I tried my flat ironing my edges with no products but silk infusion. (First pic) Then I put hair grease on my edges second day to maintain...(following pics). . So far this has worked well.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 12, 2015)

Does anyone use Alter Ego as a Dc? I have used it several times as a prepoo, but never a Dc. I was wondering if it was ok to use it before I straighten my hair next time.


----------



## havilland (Jan 13, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone use Alter Ego as a Dc? I have used it several times as a prepoo, but never a Dc. I was wondering if it was ok to use it before I straighten my hair next time.



I've never used it.  I think there is a thread on it somewhere though.


----------



## havilland (Jan 13, 2015)

Here it is. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=596095


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks girl. I will take it with me to the salon and ask them to put it on my scalp. Then I will use Aphogee 2 minute on my length.


----------



## havilland (Jan 14, 2015)

So far my hair is still shiny and my edges have not reverted.  

I have been using a dab of Loreal Overnight Treatment followed by a dab of either of these oils on my edges and ends nightly. And by dab I mean "dab". Not even a dime size amount. 

I'm happy with my results.  Finally after three years, I'm happy with my hair and this natural journey. Finally some Results!


----------



## havilland (Jan 16, 2015)

Ladies,

What are your problem areas and why?  And what are you doing to address it?  How has your regi changed to make progress In your problem sections ?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2015)

My problem areas are scattered  throughout my head and are 3 inches shorter than my shortest layer. Moisture overload last year caused my hair to break in random areas all over at about 3 inches. Now the problem area is 8 inches all over. It is slowly catching up. 

I have corrected my protein/moisture balance. I stopped cowashing and wetting my hair frequently.  Now I wash once a month and I use protein-moisture each time since I use heat. 

Great question


----------



## havilland (Jan 16, 2015)

I feel my problem area is my edges and ends.  

I am trying to make sure I Moisturize and seal at least once a day. 

I need to come up with a regimen for my edges.  They aren't bald like after I has my son, but they are weak.  I feel like I should pamper them because I wear my hair pulled back quite a bit.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 16, 2015)

havilland said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What are your problem areas and why?  And what are you doing to address it?  How has your regi changed to make progress In your problem sections ?



Edges are thinning but that from wearing buns I'm sure and age


----------



## havilland (Jan 17, 2015)

Ltown said:


> Edges are thinning but that from wearing buns I'm sure and age



U cray cray... Age. Lol 

Are u doing anything different for your edges?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 17, 2015)

havilland said:


> U cray cray... Age. Lol
> 
> Are u doing anything different for your edges?



When i had major reaction to henna i loss my edges bad and what i did was kept oiling them and that's what i'm doing now coconut oil, castor oil, anything moisture.


----------



## havilland (Jan 17, 2015)

Ltown said:


> When i had major reaction to henna i loss my edges bad and what i did was kept oiling them and that's what i'm doing now coconut oil, castor oil, anything moisture.


  I'm sorry to hear that. What kind of henna did u use?  I'm scared of henna. I want to try cassia but I'm scared of a setback


----------



## havilland (Jan 17, 2015)

Roots after a week of no touch ups.  This is a miracle for me.  Thanks to winter and my new routine!  I'm gonna miss not having wet hair.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 21, 2015)

havilland said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. What kind of henna did u use? I'm scared of henna. I want to try cassia but I'm scared of a setback


 
havilland, sorry late respond didn't see a mention. But it was indigo that broke me out.


----------



## havilland (Jan 21, 2015)

Ltown said:


> havilland, sorry late respond didn't see a mention. But it was indigo that broke me out.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## havilland (Jan 21, 2015)

I keep hearing reactions to henna. I'm scared now.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 21, 2015)

havilland said:


> I keep hearing reactions to henna. I'm scared now.



Try it on a small section of your skin and then a small section of your hair. It can cause your pattern to loosen and of course you won't be able to lighten your hair after using it. It is permanent. 

I use it to cover my gray hair and have not had any reactions. My pattern is the same. I have very tight O shaped curls though and medium width strands. You should definitely test it out before using it all over your head. My hair was only a couple of inches long when I first used it, so starting over if it didn't work was not too daunting to imagine. I would be more cautious now that I am nearly 3 years into my journey.


----------



## havilland (Jan 24, 2015)

Two week update on the TMS system. So I flat ironed my hair two weeks ago. I wore it down for a week and then I have been ponytailing it for the last week.  I worked out every day. And today I am out in the rain.  

This is my reversion in the rain today. Which I have to say is amazing. My roots are a little curly but my ends have not turned into a bushy frizz patch. They are still straight and sleek. I'm sooooo happy.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 24, 2015)

havilland said:


> Two week update on the TMS system. So I flat ironed my hair two weeks ago. I wore it down for a week and then I have been ponytailing it for the last week.  I worked out every day. And today I am out in the rain.
> 
> This is my reversion in the rain today. Which I have to say is amazing. My roots are a little curly but my ends have not turned into a bushy frizz patch. They are still straight and sleek. I'm sooooo happy.



I keep looking at reviews of this. I got scared because they say u  have to apply the leave-in with gloves and your texture might change, and you can only use their products on your hair.

Is this true? Has your hair fully reverted without a texture change?


----------



## havilland (Jan 24, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I keep looking at reviews of this. I got scared because they say u  have to apply the leave-in with gloves and your texture might change, and you can only use their products on your hair.  Is this true? Has your hair fully reverted without a texture change?



I guess u can use gloves. I didn't. Lol!  I heard that it will soften your nail polish so gloves are good for protecting your nails if you have polish, I suppose....I'm not saying don't wear gloves. I'm just saying I didn't. 

I used the shampoo and conditioner that came with it on the weeks that I flat ironed my hair since the initial treatment.  HOWEVER, I have worn my hair curly in between and I used my regular products on THOSE weeks when I wore my hair curly. You only are encouraged to use their shampoo and conditioner if you want to flat iron again and maintain a straight look. You don't HAVE to use their products. But for straight hair styles, they work better than anything else I've tried.  

I would have to scroll back to see my initial treatment, but I believe I have flat ironed three times since initial treatment and worn my hair curly two or three times in between. Full reversion.  

I actually even Chelated and Clarified a few weeks ago.  I didn't need to, but I thought I should in order to remove any build up that might be on my hair strand.  Anyways....My hair was back to normal after the first regular shampoo. I have not applied the initial treatment again. I don't need to treat my hair again.  The shampoo and conditioner that comes with it system seems to be enough to maintain when I want to flat iron. 

My hair has no texture change at all. It feels "coated" and "softer" when wet.  I can't explain it. It doesn't feel lighter or thinner or weighed down or less curly or more curly. It feels "protected" and looks the same. 

I personally have had no issues.  I suggest doing a strand test and a patch test on your skin.  This will make sure you aren't allergic and will have reversion, if you are nervous.  I did this the first time and was pleased with my result so I was all good from there.


----------



## havilland (Jan 25, 2015)

Today was wash day. I wanted to show Once again...Because I keep getting asked ....yes. I have full reversion after using the beautiful textures TMS texture management system. No texture change at all. Here is my hair after clarifying shampoo and deep condition.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Can I join y'all?  I think I am a natural newborn (BC 12/30/2014 after 14 months of transitioning) but my natural hair is longer than a TWA. My fro is about 6" long.

A. any pictures from your journey you want to share -

Relaxed days:




Day of BC 



Hair after DC rinsed...not sure what my hair type is. 4b maybe?




B. your regimen 
I have no idea what to do with my natural hair. I recently ordered several sheamoisture items because they were BOGO free at Walgreens. I need a really good leave in and DC. 

C. how long you relaxed and what products you used
Ages 14-30...I didn't have a set regimen until I started a growth journey. My products were Aubrey Organics items. 

D. any setbacks and how you overcame them as a natural or relaxed head. (you never know who you can help with this information)
Stretching too long as a relaxed head set me up for a huge setback...I never overcame it and started transitioning.

E. Your goals as a natural, especially length goals
Find quality products for my hair type that will keep my hair moisturized and strong. As far as length, I would like straightened MBL hair. Not sure what length that is curly. 

F. Any hair inspiration pictures or stories about who/what inspired you (in a POSITIVE way) to go natural or consider it
Seeing how much information is available now helped me to make up my mind to finally return to natural hair.  

F. Anything else POSITIVE you want to share.
Natural hair is intimidating but so beautiful. The day of my BC I couldn't stop staring a myself in the mirror. I loved my hair immediately. I have a really good guy friend who would always tell me how much he "hated the nappy look" on women and how I was "making a big mistake" when I cut my relaxed hair from BSL and started transitioning. He saw my hair post BC for this first time this past weekend and LOVED it. He kept telling me how beautiful and soft my hair is  My only regret is that I didn't become natural sooner.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

^^^your hair is beautiful natural or relaxed!!


----------



## havilland (Jan 27, 2015)

pearlific1

Your hair is lush and plush!   Love your story sooooo much!  Thank you for sharing.  We are happy to have you.


----------



## havilland (Jan 27, 2015)

Today's Bunny Bun. 

Moisturized with Aloe gel, Amla oil, water and Hairveda whipped cream.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks!  Ladies in other threads keep telling me that I need to know my hair's porosity before I can develop a stable regimen. OK, so how do I find out? I tried the float test (?) where I watched how long my hair floated on water...after several minutes, it never sank. Is that low porosity? My hair didn't seem to fit the characteristics of low porosity hair that I found on naturally curly: takes a while to get wet, resistant to chemical processing, etc. Is there another test I can use?

HELP!


----------



## havilland (Jan 27, 2015)

pearlific1 said:


> Thanks!  Ladies in other threads keep telling me that I need to know my hair's porosity before I can develop a stable regimen. OK, so how do I find out? I tried the float test (?) where I watched how long my hair floated on water...after several minutes, it never sank. Is that low porosity? My hair didn't seem to fit the characteristics of low porosity hair that I found on naturally curly: takes a while to get wet, resistant to chemical processing, etc. Is there another test I can use?  HELP!



You got me on that one....once my hair got healthy off relaxers, I didn't have to worry about porosity anymore.   

Perhaps your hair is normal porosity.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

My blowout today. My hair is almost bsl and I pay $45, but I saw 2 nl/sl naturals get charged $68


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 27, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My blowout today. My hair is almost bsl and I pay $45, but I saw 2 nl/sl naturals get charged $68


  maybe since you are a regular?


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 27, 2015)

pearlific1 said:


> Thanks!  Ladies in other threads keep telling me that I need to know my hair's porosity before I can develop a stable regimen. OK, so how do I find out? I tried the float test (?) where I watched how long my hair floated on water...after several minutes, it never sank. Is that low porosity? My hair didn't seem to fit the characteristics of low porosity hair that I found on naturally curly: takes a while to get wet, resistant to chemical processing, etc. Is there another test I can use?  HELP!



Sounds like low porosity hair. Your cuticles are closed tightly that's why it takes a while for your hair to get wet. Check out YouTube for tips on moisturizing low porosity hair.  Love your hair!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> maybe since you are a regular?



I've been paying that since my first visit. They did have thick hair. I have fine/lowish density.


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2015)

I am so depressed about my straight hair. My ends are see through.  i dont know if i should cut off my hair now or should i grow it out and cut it later


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2015)

Napp said:


> I am so depressed about my straight hair. My ends are see through.  i dont know if i should cut off my hair now or should i grow it out and cut it later



I say grow it out and cut it later. Do mini trims to maintain your length


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had very happy hair this winter because I only use products that work on my hair and I've incorporated heavier creams and butters mid-week along with water to moisturize my hair. This is a twist and curl, second day hair. Still looks pretty good, but it is getting too big for work. I will retwist tonight.


----------



## havilland (Jan 28, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I've had very happy hair this winter because I only use products that work on my hair and I've incorporated heavier creams and butters mid-week along with water to moisturize my hair. This is a twist and curl, second day hair. Still looks pretty good, but it is getting too big for work. I will retwist tonight.



Your hair is gawgus!!!


----------



## havilland (Jan 28, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I've been paying that since my first visit. They did have thick hair. I have fine/lowish density.



My stylist's rates have gone up but I pay the same since I've been going to her regularly for a million years.


----------



## havilland (Jan 28, 2015)

Napp said:


> I am so depressed about my straight hair. My ends are see through.  i dont know if i should cut off my hair now or should i grow it out and cut it later



If your ends are damaged, cut them....u will stunt your growth if you let them hang on and be this jagged target for the elements.

I did that once...deep treatments weekly, hanging on to see through ends.  I ended up having to cut more than I would have if I had cut them in the first place. I had three inches of damage.  I ended up trimming almost five.   Not. Worth. It. 

Healthy hair retains more length.  I say cut it. (As much as I HATE to see you cut your hair...)


----------



## Napp (Jan 28, 2015)

havilland said:


> If your ends are damaged, cut them....u will stunt your growth if you let them hang on and be this jagged target for the elements.
> 
> I did that once...deep treatments weekly, hanging on to see through ends.  I ended up having to cut more than I would have if I had cut them in the first place. I had three inches of damage.  I ended up trimming almost five.   Not. Worth. It.
> 
> Healthy hair retains more length.  I say cut it. (As much as I HATE to see you cut your hair...)



Im not ready to cut off my hard grown length just yet. My hair grows slow so i dont want to start over again. I cut off 2  inches and i am going to adjust my regimen and see how the next few months go. I think i might go and get a professional cut once i get back to apl


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 28, 2015)

Napp said:


> Im not ready to cut off my hard grown length just yet. My hair grows slow so i dont want to start over again. I cut off 2  inches and i am going to adjust my regimen and see how the next few months go. I think i might go and get a professional cut once i get back to apl



Napp
Ummm you might not get to APL if you keep those damaged ends. All the deep treatments, protein and bunning... Sigh
I learned the hard way.. Just hope it turns out better for you.


----------



## havilland (Jan 28, 2015)

Napp said:


> Im not ready to cut off my hard grown length just yet. My hair grows slow so i dont want to start over again. I cut off 2  inches and i am going to adjust my regimen and see how the next few months go. I think i might go and get a professional cut once i get back to apl



I totally understand.  I didn't want to cut my hair either.   I'm a slow grower as well. FOR ME, keeping the ends didn't work out...I hope FOR YOU that it does.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm so tempted to trim, but I am trying to wait on the Spring Equinox in March. I guess I will just do search and destroys until then


----------



## Napp (Jan 28, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> Napp
> Ummm you might not get to APL if you keep those damaged ends. All the deep treatments, protein and bunning... Sigh
> I learned the hard way.. Just hope it turns out better for you.



Here is a picture of my situation






The left piece there is not that short . its not hanging straight like the rest. I have no hair in the center of my nape so the middle of my hair always looks thin. Plus i used pressing oil to straighten and that made my hair greasy. If i cut where the thickness ends i will be back at sl plus my hair looks good when curly.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2015)

Napp said:


> Here is a picture of my situation  The left piece there is not that short . its not hanging straight like the rest. I have no hair in the center of my nape so the middle of my hair always looks thin. Plus i used pressing oil to straighten and that made my hair greasy. If i cut where the thickness ends i will be back at sl plus my hair looks good when curly.



Napp

 I really admire your honesty but I don't think it looks bad. I've seen worse on Ladies who swear all is well sooooooo I would just throw a few flexi rods in there for some curls and just call it a day.     

I noticed that my hair was thinning in the middle too and I swore it was from washing in 4 sections. (mainly that split down the middle over and over again was too much)  I now wash with all my hair going towards the back (no sections)  and the thinning has been much better. Good luck momma!


----------



## havilland (Jan 29, 2015)

Napp said:


> Here is a picture of my situation  The left piece there is not that short . its not hanging straight like the rest. I have no hair in the center of my nape so the middle of my hair always looks thin. Plus i used pressing oil to straighten and that made my hair greasy. If i cut where the thickness ends i will be back at sl plus my hair looks good when curly.



    I think you should do what you feel most comfortable with. You know your hair best.   

Here is a throwback pic from when my ends looked like yours. Jan 2009 my ends thinned from a setback.  I babied my hair for 6 months with conditioners and protective styles trying to gradually preserve them and then trim slowly.  I eventually ended up having to cut back to shoulder length anyway because my growth seemed stunted.  My hair was just breaking and I didn't realize it.   This pic is from a feature I did for Hairveda.  When my hair was straight it didn't look as bad but I couldn't make any progress.  I cut just before summer and it took me a year to grow out my hair again.


----------



## havilland (Jan 30, 2015)

Today I wore my half wig for the first time in awhile.  

I was so annoyed by it. I couldn't wait to get that thing off my head when I got home!  OMG.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 30, 2015)

havilland said:


> Today I wore my half wig for the first time in awhile.
> 
> I was so annoyed by it. I couldn't wait to get that thing off my head when I got home!  OMG.



I know the feeling. I haven't worn a wig in over 3 months so I'm sure I would snatch it off within a few hours  

My own hair is annoying sometimes too. It's so fine so when I wear it down it feels like butterflies fluttering on my face, neck, chest, etc.


----------



## havilland (Jan 31, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I know the feeling. I haven't worn a wig in over 3 months so I'm sure I would snatch it off within a few hours   My own hair is annoying sometimes too. It's so fine so when I wear it down it feels like butterflies fluttering on my face, neck, chest, etc.



Girl !  I was way way way annoyed.  LOL


----------



## havilland (Feb 1, 2015)

I had a nice co wash and steam today in the shower.  Hairveda MoisturePro condish and my hair is like butta.  

Styled with Vo5 condish as leave in and Eco styler brown gel.


----------



## Napp (Feb 6, 2015)

I straightened my hair again. I just had to see the condition of my ends. I gave my self an expiremental "body press" (low heat with holding products) to see if my fine strands could look thicker and not stick together like when i used pressing oil. My ends look better but i still have short hair in the middle of my nape. I think i will try to grow out my hair some before i get a professional trim.


----------



## havilland (Feb 6, 2015)

Napp

Your hair looks good.  I would probably dust a little and trim just the nape hair so those ends are blunt and strong. I bet u won't even need a professional trim.


----------



## havilland (Feb 6, 2015)

My squirrel ponytail.  All day I walked around like I was in fifth grade with my bushy tail blowing in the wind. Then I bunned it up when I got home.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 6, 2015)

I see this is a place for us homeless ragamuffins?  May I take a seat?


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I see this is a place for us homeless ragamuffins?  May I take a seat?



Take a seat, have a drink and let your hair down. This is the no judgement zone


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 6, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I see this is a place for us homeless ragamuffins?  May I take a seat?



Hey Mz.MoMo5235! Grab a chair, sis. Beer's right over there.... next to the conditioner


----------



## havilland (Feb 7, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I see this is a place for us homeless ragamuffins?  May I take a seat?



Come on down!!!!


----------



## Napp (Feb 7, 2015)

ok so i wrapped my hair and took another look (yes im obsessed! lol) it looked fine. the breakage in the middle might be from cross wrapping? anyway here are a few pics of my straight hair











and yes i have a new blog but it is still under construction ATM


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 7, 2015)

Napp said:


>



Oooooh, pretty. I love insouciant hairstyles, like, 'Oh, what? This is pretty? I barely did anything. :shrug:'


----------



## havilland (Feb 7, 2015)

Napp

Your hair looks good!  I wish I was creative.


----------



## havilland (Feb 10, 2015)

I am so tired of my hair. I want to weave it up but I want to weave it up for the rest of the year and I just can't commit the cash to good quality hair and installs every two months.  

I'm getting lazy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 14, 2015)

^^^Me too. I got a new wig yesterday so I will have my hair hidden until I find my Holy Grail Dc or until I make Bsl. In the meantime I will keep my hair neatly braided and moisturized underneath.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 16, 2015)

havilland  I feel you.  Even after my last experience with my braids I still want to get them done just so I dont have to deal with my hair right now.  I've just been rocking a lopsided curly puff instead (you know, cause if it werent lopsided my hair my actually look nice and my hair cant have that!)


----------



## Napp (Feb 16, 2015)

im thinking about wearing my hair straight for the remainder of the winter. I will do it via rollersets though


----------



## havilland (Feb 20, 2015)

it is coooooolllllddd!  and i don't feel like doing my hair.  yesterday i put conditioner on the ends only and rinsed it out so my hair wouldn't be soaking wet when i left for work.  winter on the east coast is REAL this year yall.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 20, 2015)

It was even cold here in Houston this week. We were in the 30s for a couple days. Today the sun is back and it's about 65-70


----------



## havilland (Feb 20, 2015)

I didn't want to wet my whole head in -1 degrees.  So I out conditioner on my ends only and then rinsed it out after an hour.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 20, 2015)

Below zero today! I've been wearing twist outs this week. And moisturizing a couple times a week at night. I hate this weather. My hair always feels dry this time of the year. I always think there's a problem with my regimen, but it is this moisture sapping weather causing the issue. Heavier creams and butter are helping. I have a lot less ssks than last year.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 21, 2015)

My head is in twists. I can always count on good old fashioned protective styles that I can just leave alone. 

I also went *heavy* with moisture and sealant use. My hair is thanking me right now.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah guys...  I feel your winter pain man


----------



## DoDo (Feb 21, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Yeah guys...  I feel your winter pain man



Mz.MoMo5235

If I am not mistaken, doesn't Arizona have a dry climate all year round?

Come into this .


----------



## havilland (Feb 22, 2015)

DoDo said:


> Mz.MoMo5235  If I am not mistaken, doesn't Arizona have a dry climate all year round?  Come into this .



As I sit here with a head full of coconut oil and deep conditioner tryna get my moisture back.   

Winter is something else!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Feb 22, 2015)

@DoDo Yes it is very dry here, summer and winter.  Except from July to Sept when we have our monsoon season.  I prefer the dry heat though I do have to insure my skin and hair stay hydrated (not easy since I'm super lazy).  

I never thought it made a difference until I lived in India for a year (super humid) and when I got back I got SO many compliments on my skin...  and then AZ sucked the Indian beauty from my skin lol.

ETA:  But I am sitting here appreciating my 67 degree sunny winter


----------



## havilland (Feb 22, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> @DoDo Yes it is very dry here, summer and winter.  Except from July to Sept when we have our monsoon season.  I prefer the dry heat though I do have to insure my skin and hair stay hydrated (not easy since I'm super lazy).  I never thought it made a difference until I lived in India for a year (super humid) and when I got back I got SO many compliments on my skin...  and then AZ sucked the Indian beauty from my skin lol.  ETA:  But I am sitting here appreciating my 67 degree sunny winter



I'm jelly!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 25, 2015)

Today is wash day. I did a coconut oil prepoo,  washed with Con Argan oil and now I'm deep conditioning with Kerastase Oleo Relax and Alter Ego.  I hope this Oleo Relax lives up to the hype.

I bought my all time fave Kerastase mask yesterday (Chroma Rich) and they are sending me 5 travel size products to sample


----------



## havilland (Mar 1, 2015)

Just put in some deep conditioner to marinade for a bit.  My hair is on auto pilot right now. After a two year transition and two and half years natural.....now I am just trying to leave her alone and let her grow.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Trying curl formers today. Wish me luck! The install was horrible.


----------



## havilland (Mar 1, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Trying curl formers today. Wish me luck! The install was horrible.



I heard it gets easier.   Good luck!   Make sure u post results.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 1, 2015)

Took the curlformers out and the result was worth the pain and aggravation. I will separate and fluff tomorrow. I also clipped my ends after taking down each sleeve.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful Joigirl!!


----------



## havilland (Mar 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Beautiful Joigirl!!



I agree!!!  Your hair is blinging


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks ladies. My curls didn't last. They weren't firm enough and started to unravel in certain areas. I used a butter under my gel, so I will skip this step next time.  I washed them out and did a WNG tonite. Long sigh....


----------



## havilland (Mar 3, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Thanks ladies. My curls didn't last. They weren't firm enough and started to unravel in certain areas. I used a butter under my gel, so I will skip this step next time.  I washed them out and did a WNG tonite. Long sigh....



Nooooooooo!!!!  That's too much work gone bye bye. I'm sorry


----------



## havilland (Mar 3, 2015)

Silky and shiny after a deep treatment this weekend. I finally hit my sweet spot with this hair.


----------



## havilland (Mar 4, 2015)

Let's discuss holy grail prods.  What works best for your leave in?  

Mine is Kinky Curly Knot a Today 

What about you?


----------



## DoDo (Mar 5, 2015)

havilland

I have a few holy grail leave ins:

Oyin Hair Dew

Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk

Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner

Koils by Nature Moisturizing Shealoe Leave-In Conditioner

Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Moisture Milk


----------



## havilland (Mar 5, 2015)

DoDo said:


> havilland  I have a few holy grail leave ins:  Oyin Hair Dew  Purabody Naturals Murumuru Moisture Milk  Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Hair Conditioner  Koils by Nature Moisturizing Shealoe Leave-In Conditioner  Camille Rose Naturals Curl Love Moisture Milk



I want to try the Camille Rose.  Does it mix well with other products?


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 5, 2015)

My favorites are:

Bel Nuovo Avocado & Shea 
Darcy's Botanicals Vanilla Delight
DB Pumpkin Seed
DB Sweet Cream Daily 
KBN Shealoe


----------



## havilland (Mar 5, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> My favorites are:  Bel Nuovo Avocado & Shea Darcy's Botanicals Vanilla Delight DB Pumpkin Seed DB Sweet Cream Daily KBN Shealoe



So many yummies on that list!  Delish!


----------



## DoDo (Mar 5, 2015)

havilland said:


> I want to try the Camille Rose.  Does it mix well with other products?



havilland

I think it does. I tend to use it with Kinky Curly Curling Custard if I am using a gel. I rarely wear wash and go's though so I tend to use it with butters, pomades and oils. It goes with all of those very well. It is also great at softening second and third day wash and go hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 6, 2015)

havilland said:


> Let's discuss holy grail prods.  What works best for your leave in?
> 
> Mine is Kinky Curly Knot a Today
> 
> What about you?



Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship was my holy grail, but they discontinued it 

Now I use Neutrogena Silk Touch cream until something better comes along. It's light enough for my straight hair, but when I wear it curly I need something thicker.


----------



## havilland (Mar 6, 2015)

I flat ironed today. My hair is so boring!!!   I just want it to be longer....like hip length......  Which is totally insane to me because i am now bra strap length. (My original goal was apl).  I officially have hairorexia!  But My hair is boring to me. I have no layers no color it is just long hair....no vavoom ?!  

Here is my bunny bun. I flat ironed and immediately put it up to protect the ends from the air.  If I keep looking at them (my ends) I'm going to trim and I'm not supposed to trim until June.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 8, 2015)

*cries* I miss my bun now!!!! :'(


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 8, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> *cries* I miss my bun now!!!! :'(



Did you cut your hair again?


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 9, 2015)

Long-term transitioner here (15 months post aiming for 24ish!)

Can I join?? :]


----------



## havilland (Mar 9, 2015)

4evershika said:


> Long-term transitioner here (15 months post aiming for 24ish!)  Can I join?? :]



Yes!!!! Welcome!

Tell us about your hair journey and your regimen and your fav products.  

I did a long term transition myself. I went for 27 months.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not sure where to put this so I'll put it here...and I think I more appropriately belong here in terms of my approach.

On with it! 
It appears that my old wash and go from Friday is generally more detangled than when I twist/braid my hair after washing to stretch (no heat) and is equal to my tension blow dried hair (usually my go to). 

It must be the layering of products and sealing of full strands/clumps with the gel starting at the root. Plus my ends are stretched...maybe because of how I banded my hair at night (?), the gel (?), the ends just relaxing over time(?), the light protein treatment(?). 

Since the wash and go gives me so much time back I may experiment with doing a "wash n go" initially then after it dries doing my usual styling (some bun, crown braid, or up do variation). It's funny because initially it seemed like I was better off blow drying since air drying was causing me problems with dryness, tangles, and ends that were too fragile. 

Has anyone else experienced hair that stays relatively detangled after a wash n go? Does anyone wash n go for a day or so then move to a different style until the next wash day habitually?


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 10, 2015)

One more thing: this approach may also be more work out friendly because I won't have to worry about reversion. I workout 5-6 days a week, most times for an hour.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 10, 2015)

My hair is very type 4ish to go from wng dry to another style. At the  least  I have to wet it to wrestle it into an updo.

As for tangled if I use the right amount of oil and  gel from root to tip I can get a day tangle free.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 10, 2015)

caliscurls I primarily do wash n goes. I don't have tangling issues at all. My hair is very moisturized. I wet my hair daily. I primarily finger
Detangle in the shower. When I do use a comb or brush I only do so on wet conditioned hair.


----------



## havilland (Mar 10, 2015)

caliscurls

I wash n go then Moisturize and bun it up on day two.  So it doesn't get dry and tangled.


----------



## havilland (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is my hair day one, day two and day three of wash n go.  Sometimes I skip the bun and go straight to a bun.

The wash n go is worn down first.  Then I will bun it or pony it up later.


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks all for the input! Let's me know it didn't happen by accident  

havilland how has your retention been doing this? Your days 1 - 3 is exactly what I'm thinking of doing and then starting over sometime between days 5 - 7


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 10, 2015)

havilland said:


> Yes!!!! Welcome!
> 
> Tell us about your hair journey and your regimen and your fav products.
> 
> I did a long term transition myself. I went for 27 months.



havilland

Yes, that's about where I'm aiming for - I really want to get to at least 24 months... I'm currently 15 months in! So far (knock on wood!) it hasn't been as hard as I thought being a 4b/4c girl. But I'm learning that the fact that my hair is not the most dense has worked in my favor! Plus even as a relaxed girl I stretched my relaxers 12-16 (many times even more) weeks. Been a hair girl (into forums and blogs) for the last 6-7 years (I totally remember you from another forum and a couple of other posters here too, I believe!!)

My regimen is definitely a simple one. I wash weekly to biweekly... depending on if my hair needs it (feels grimey or dry)/the style that I'm wearing. Sometimes I straighten (usually about once a month) otherwise I either lightly blow dry and bun or wear some sort of stretched style (twist & curls, twist outs, etc.)

I am a reformed PJ lol. I am proud to say that I pretty much stick to the following (though this might still seem like a lot to some...):

*Shampoo: *
Garnier Pure Clean clarifying 'poo
Head & Shoulders Smoothing Shampoo/Conditioner

*Instant conditioner:*
Treseme Naturals

*Deep Conditioner:*
SheaMoisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Hair Masque
Aunt Jackie's in control "Anti-Poof" Moisturizing & Softening Conditioner

*Oils/Serums:*
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Organix Moroccan Argan Oil Weightless Healing Oil

*Leave-in Conditioners/Moisturizers:*
Cantu Shea Butter leave-in
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-in
Diluted VO5 (for re-wetting when wearing buns)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2015)

caliscurls 

  Has anyone else experienced hair that stays relatively detangled after a wash n go?

 I don't do wash n go's often but when I do, it stays pretty detangled....even with my relaxed ends.

 Does anyone wash n go for a day or so then move to a different style until the next wash day habitually? 

Yes, wash and go on day 1, then a bun on day 2. That's all I can do before I start getting annoyed with them. I'll either have to drench it down with water to make it look decent or co-wash and I ain't about that washing/rinsing every day life.  Plus my hair in it's natural state is super thick once it dries and buns/ponytails give me headaches from the weight.


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 10, 2015)

I need to get back to practicing my wash n go technique before summer


----------



## caliscurls (Mar 10, 2015)

lulu97 yeah my hair is pretty thick too, I didn't think about the weight...but my hair isn't as long as yours just yet  I may have to get creative with ponytail holders though.


----------



## havilland (Mar 11, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Thanks all for the input! Let's me know it didn't happen by accident  havilland how has your retention been doing this? Your days 1 - 3 is exactly what I'm thinking of doing and then starting over sometime between days 5 - 7



My retention has been perfect.  As long as I don't trim away my progress I do fine.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 11, 2015)

I just washed my hair. I did a pretreatment with Kerastase Metamorph oil, shampood with Kerastase Elixir Ultime bain ans I mixed a conditioner and mask from their Resistance line (protein). Both conditionrs are for volumizing fine hair. I'm airdrying right now and I will detangle/rebraid in about an hour. I'm going to put Initialiste on my scalp and Elixir Ultime serum on the length as a leave in. I may or may not seal with evoo. Depends on how my hair feels.


----------



## havilland (Mar 12, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I just washed my hair. I did a pretreatment with Kerastase Metamorph oil, shampood with Kerastase Elixir Ultime bain ans I mixed a conditioner and mask from their Resistance line (protein). Both conditionrs are for volumizing fine hair. I'm airdrying right now and I will detangle/rebraid in about an hour. I'm going to put Initialiste on my scalp and Elixir Ultime serum on the length as a leave in. I may or may not seal with evoo. Depends on how my hair feels.




Sounds like a wonderful night!  Your hair must be so happy


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 12, 2015)

It's been awhile since I posted in here, can't wait to start doing wash and go's! I am not sure if I am going to use any heat during the summer. Though all the times I've tried to go heatless for awhile as a natural have been fails.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2015)

I am almost out of leave in, but I'm not sure if I should repurchase or try something new. I have to figure something out soon, because I only have enough for one more wash.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 19, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Did you cut your hair again?



Prettymetty Girl yes!!!  I watched that darn Beyonce drunk in love video one too many times and decided to give my self an A-line bob and ended up looking like Phreak from the movie Hackers.  I wasnt having it so I tried to cut it back to the way it was Sept 2013 when it started growing out from my buzz and looked super cute but instead went back to 2012 when I hated my hair the most lmfao


----------



## havilland (Mar 21, 2015)

Ok Ladies.  Question of the week.  As we wrap up first quarter of 2015, we have had almost 3 months of hair growing for the year completed.  

What changes have you made in your regimen so far this year?  Any new products, techniques, styles, new stylist?  If you haven't made any changes, do you plan to change anything for second quarter?


For me:

I have not trimmed my hair this year.  Which is a big huge change for me because I cut my hair a lot. A habit I picked up during my long term transition while I was trimming away my relaxed ends.  My plan is to not trim until June. 

Also, starting next week or whenever my supplies come, I am going to incorporate daily fresh wheatgrass shots into my diet to see if that helps my retention and growth. 

I am also planning to try bentonite clay for cleansing.  I feel as my hair gets longer I need to be more and more gentle and careful of my ends.  Especially if I want them to hold on to make it to hip length.  


What about y'all?


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 21, 2015)

I wanna join!
I'm a Fencer! 
I'm currently relaxed, but I have decided to transition. I'm not making any promises, especially since the summer is coming. I plan on using at home keratin treatments to help me along. 
I wash once a week and dc every two weeks. I use heat as well.
I wear my hair in a bun and when I want to be fancy, I throw a wig on. 
I won't post any pics until I am six months post.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 21, 2015)

My regimen hasn't changed a lot, but I've committed to adding more protein in my regi. Because I primarily cowash, I have to be sure to alternate my moisture and protein DCs. I've also done less WNGs the last 3 months to reduce my ssks. Other than that it is the same:

Cowash and DC weekly with heat or steam
Shampoo monthly
LOC method to style
Henna and indigo quarterly to cover my gray


----------



## havilland (Mar 21, 2015)

shortdub78

Fencers are Welcome!


----------



## havilland (Mar 21, 2015)

shortdub78

Fencers are Welcome!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 21, 2015)

havilland said:


> shortdub78  Fencers are Welcome!


  thanks! I'm really serious too! I have a spot that I am working on (filling it back in) and right now I don't want to relax that area because the relaxer will be directly on my scalp. I had a bad coloring experience and it ate up my hair. I had to cut off 4 inches in that area! Plus I'm sick of doing self relaxers! I would rather go to the salon, but I never have the time!


----------



## havilland (Mar 21, 2015)

shortdub78

I hear you on that.  It took me a long time to decide to transition.  But after stretching relaxers for months and months at a time I decided to take the plunge.  I'm glad I did.  Natural for me is way easier than self relaxing and then stretching. 

Take your time and hang out with us. No judgements here.  If you decide to relax again, it's all good. Lol!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 22, 2015)

I think my Loreal repair extreme split end serum is causing my ends to break a bit. I had a few tiny broken hairs when I moisturized tonight. In the trash it goes.


----------



## havilland (Mar 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I think my Loreal repair extreme split end serum is causing my ends to break a bit. I had a few tiny broken hairs when I moisturized tonight. In the trash it goes.



That's so odd!  I wonder why?

What are you gonna replace it with?

-----------

I was having a moisture issue too.  


I just tried a new moisturizing regi tonight myself.  I seem to always have little broken hairs when I Moisturize. I thought it was from manipulation, but tonight I changed my products. I'm trying something new.  Instead of using standard leave ins and liquid oil.....I did the LOC method with regular conditioner and Vatika frosting (a thick buttery oil)

We will see how it turns out tomorrow but I didn't have small hairs when I applied it. So wish me luck.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 22, 2015)

I was probably overmoisturizing my ends. I use a protein dc after each wash and I usually only moisturize twice a week. This week I have been moisturizing daily and using that serum because it has ceramides. I only dug out the split end stuff, because of the ceramides and initially it made my hair feel smooth like butter.

I guess I'll just splurge on another bottle of Elixir Ultime. The first bottle of elixir serum was given to me, but it costs $56 for a 4oz bottle. I know that is steep, but it gives my hair the perfect blend of oils and it has cones to help me detangle.


----------



## havilland (Mar 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I was probably overmoisturizing my ends. I use a protein dc after each wash and I usually only moisturize twice a week. This week I have been moisturizing daily and using that serum because it has ceramides. I only dug out the split end stuff, because of the ceramides and initially it made my hair feel smooth like butter.  I guess I'll just splurge on another bottle of Elixir Ultime. The first bottle of elixir serum was given to me, but it costs $56 for a 4oz bottle. I know that is steep, but it gives my hair the perfect blend of oils and it has cones to help me detangle.



Girl sometimes you have to get what works.  I hate when the product my hair loves and declares holy grail is at the 5star price point!  She can be such a diva.  Lol but she will get what she wants.


----------



## gemruby41 (Mar 22, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I was probably overmoisturizing my ends. I use a protein dc after each wash and I usually only moisturize twice a week. This week I have been moisturizing daily and using that serum because it has ceramides. I only dug out the split end stuff, because of the ceramides and initially it made my hair feel smooth like butter.
> 
> I guess I'll just splurge on another bottle of Elixir Ultime. The first bottle of elixir serum was given to me, but it costs $56 for a 4oz bottle. I know that is steep, but it gives my hair the perfect blend of oils and it has cones to help me detangle.



Elixir Ultime is my favorite serum. Just bought another bottle last week.


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Twisted my hair up for a twist out. This is my first time trying it. I mostly do braid outs so I'm a little nervous about how it will look.


----------



## havilland (Mar 22, 2015)

Rae81 said:


> Twisted my hair up for a twist out. This is my first time trying it. I mostly do braid outs so I'm a little nervous about how it will look.



I still haven't mastered that art yet. Me and braid outs and twistouts don't get along yet. Lol  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 23, 2015)

I found a dupe for Kerastase Elixir Ultime. It was 11.99 at Target for 100ml compared to $56 for 125ml. Ingredient list is almost identical. Both oils contain camelia, pracaxi and argan oil. The oil is called Oleo Miracle by Dessange Paris (owned by Loreal) Pic below


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 25, 2015)

The only thing in my reggie I'm changing is actually doing it!  Lol  I'm so lazy.  I need to detangle and wash a little more often than what I'm currently doing before I'm bald for life lol.  I also need to drink more water *barf*


----------



## havilland (Mar 25, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> The only thing in my reggie I'm changing is actually doing it!  Lol  I'm so lazy.  I need to detangle and wash a little more often than what I'm currently doing before I'm bald for life lol.  I also need to drink more water *barf*



How about seltzer water or sparkling water?  Would that be easier to get down?


----------



## havilland (Mar 25, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I found a dupe for Kerastase Elixir Ultime. It was 11.99 at Target for 100ml compared to $56 for 125ml. Ingredient list is almost identical. Both oils contain camelia, pracaxi and argan oil. The oil is called Oleo Miracle by Dessange Paris (owned by Loreal) Pic below



Nice find!!! 

Isn't Kerastace owned by Loreal too?  If so that product is probably identical.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes. Both companies are owned by Loreal. The products are pretty much identical, but Kerastase smells better.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

My new growth is way thicker than my relaxed ends. It will be a long time before I wear my hair down in public. I dust my ends often, but I'm want some length, so I won't do a major trim until I get to BSL. I think once I reach that, I will cut an inch every 8 weeks.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 26, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> My new growth is way thicker than my relaxed ends. It will be a long time before I wear my hair down in public. I dust my ends often, but I'm want some length, so I won't do a major trim until I get to BSL. I think once I reach that, I will cut an inch every 8 weeks.



This is what I've been doing. Maintaining at BSL. I started with 14 inches relaxed hair at nape and 21 inches at the front. I now have 8 inches relaxed ends on top and 6 inches at the back.   

BSL is a nice length for transitioning. I still get to do buns and ponies.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

bebezazueta said:


> This is what I've been doing. Maintaining at BSL. I started with 14 inches relaxed hair at nape and 21 inches at the front. I now have 8 inches relaxed ends on top and 6 inches at the back.  BSL is a nice length for transitioning. I still get to do buns and ponies.


  your hair is amazing! What's your Reggie?


----------



## havilland (Mar 27, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> your hair is amazing! What's your Reggie?



I agree.  Share share share


----------



## havilland (Mar 27, 2015)

I have been stepping up my moisture game.  So this week I deep conditioned with moisture and protein for several hours in a turban.     

Daily i have followed with my spritz of filtered water, peppermint, silk aminos, aloe and a few drops of conditioner.  Then used Vatika oil and Moisture 24/7 conditioner to seal.  I have been using the heavier solid oil and actually using real conditioner instead of water based moisturizer to seal my hair.   

 I see a difference in how my hair maintains moisture daily.      

I have to wait to see if this helps with retention.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2015)

I moisturized and sealed my braids today. Now I'm going to do a scalp massage and tie my hair up until I leave the house.


----------



## havilland (Mar 27, 2015)

I forgot to tell y'all.  I tried a Red Tea shampoo bar for the first time this week. 

I love how clean my hair felt.  And soooooo soft afterwards. 

I didn't really care for the actual "usage".  The bar handling in the shower was annoying to me. I like a bottle better....but the results were worth it.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 27, 2015)

havilland said:


> I forgot to tell y'all.  I tried a Red Tea shampoo bar for the first time this week.
> 
> I love how clean my hair felt.  And soooooo soft afterwards.
> 
> I didn't really care for the actual "usage".  The bar handling in the shower was annoying to me. I like a bottle better....but the results were worth it.



I feel the same about a conditioning bar I got recently. Trying to spread that on is frustrating but nice results after.


----------



## Rae81 (Mar 27, 2015)

Where are y'all getting the shampoo bars from


----------



## havilland (Mar 28, 2015)

DarkJoy said:


> I feel the same about a conditioning bar I got recently. Trying to spread that on is frustrating but nice results after.



Girl!  I wanted to throw that little slippery bar in the trash trying to get it to lather and stop falling out of my wet hands.  Lol!


----------



## havilland (Mar 28, 2015)

Rae81 said:


> Where are y'all getting the shampoo bars from



I ordered mine from Hairveda when they had a sale a few weeks back.  I got two just in case I liked them. Now I'm glad I went ahead and ordered a couple.  I never tried a bar before. I didn't think the difference would be that noticeable.  But my hair is much softer now. I would say 30% softer and shinier.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 29, 2015)

Flat ironed last night for the first time since my BC in May 2012. This is the almost finished product. I trimmed my ends after this photo, but they are still not smooth. I will try adding rollers tonight. This is too much work. I won't do this again for another 3 years.


----------



## havilland (Apr 1, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> Flat ironed last night for the first time since my BC in May 2012. This is the almost finished product. I trimmed my ends after this photo, but they are still not smooth. I will try adding rollers tonight. This is too much work. I won't do this again for another 3 years.



Beautiful!!!

(That's how I used to feel about flat ironing.  Took way too long and lasted not long enough)


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 1, 2015)

havilland said:


> Beautiful!!!  (That's how I used to feel about flat ironing.  Took way too long and lasted not long enough)



I understand! The rollers really helped smooth my ends, but I still have frizz. I was told to try adding a pomade for more hold when I roll my hair again.


----------



## havilland (Apr 3, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I understand! The rollers really helped smooth my ends, but I still have frizz. I was told to try adding a pomade for more hold when I roll my hair again.



for my hair i can't use much product...anything "humectant" and my hair poofs back up like a chia pet.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry wrong thread- deleted


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 3, 2015)

Not sure what I am going to do with my hair. Not sure if I am going to straighten it or do a curlformer set. I will probably try a curlformer set or regular roller set since I'm trying to lay off the heat.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2015)

I might rock a braidout to church this Sunday. If it's a fail I can always make it into a big sexy bun


----------



## havilland (Apr 7, 2015)

WOWUH!!! I missed this site. Mad I clocked it just as it came back online.  Whew!!!  Mad withdrawals. I Chelated and treated my scalp to some acv tonight.  Also did a deep treatment with Hairveda Methi Sativa step one and two protein and moisture.  Hair is like butter now.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Washed my hair after flat ironing. It reverted just fine. Very happy to have my curls back. Glad to see the site is back up.


----------



## havilland (Apr 7, 2015)

I would post a pic but I can't.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 7, 2015)

havilland said:


> I would post a pic but I can't.


I haven't tried yet. Let me see if I can do it.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't post a pic either. It pulls up my photo album.


----------



## havilland (Apr 7, 2015)

Joigirl said:


> I can't post a pic either. It pulls up my photo album.


Me too.  I can't get to pics on my phone. That's not gonna go over well at all!


----------



## havilland (Apr 7, 2015)

Soooooo anyways....after a week of not touching my hair I had a matted knarled mess.  I'm glad I was patient enough to get the tangles out without damage.  Every once in awhile
I forget my hair doesn't play like that and if I neglect her she will put the foot down on me.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 8, 2015)

So....after my rant about having breakage due to new styles/over manipulation and vowing to stick to my blow dry routine...I did a braid out with a hooded dryer (dried to 90%)  and it turned out great! With no breakage (yay!) 

While I do think over manipulation was part of the problem, I think which products I used contributed. This week I left in some of my conditioner, did not oil rinse, used KKNT lightly, and sealed the braids with NG Pumpkin Butter. Before take down (2 days after wash day) I oiled my ends with EVCO then used Bekura Palm Tapioca lightly after take down followed by the pumpkin butter lightly. My hair seems happy. It looks great, feels great.... I think the left in conditioner, KKNT and Pumpkin Butter were key. 

I am still learning


----------



## havilland (Apr 8, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> So....after my rant about having breakage due to new styles/over manipulation and vowing to stick to my blow dry routine...I did a braid out with a hooded dryer (dried to 90%)  and it turned out great! With no breakage (yay!)
> 
> While I do think over manipulation was part of the problem, I think which products I used contributed. This week I left in some of my conditioner, did not oil rinse, used KKNT lightly, and sealed the braids with NG Pumpkin Butter. Before take down (2 days after wash day) I oiled my ends with EVCO then used Bekura Palm Tapioca lightly after take down followed by the pumpkin butter lightly. My hair seems happy. It looks great, feels great.... I think the left in conditioner, KKNT and Pumpkin Butter were key.
> 
> I am still learning



It's a process. It takes time to get products and process and know your hair.   Then as your hair grows it all changes!  Lol. Glad u found something that works.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2015)

I washed my hair and did a moisturizing dc with Kerastase Chroma Riche.  For some reason I had more shed hair than usual. Next wash day I will add Alter Ego to my scalp during my dc.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 8, 2015)

Just realized how much shiner and defined my hair looks this week. I can't remember it ever looking like this. **crossing my fingers this isn't a fluke and I can actually repeat the results**


----------



## havilland (Apr 8, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> Just realized how much shiner and defined my hair looks this week. I can't remember it ever looking like this. **crossing my fingers this isn't a fluke and I can actually repeat the results**




Make sure you are keeping a journal so you know what to repeat and make notes not only on what you used but also what worked and how it worked.  Results matter.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 8, 2015)

havilland said:


> Make sure you are keeping a journal so you know what to repeat and make notes not only on what you used but also what worked and how it worked.  Results matter.


Good point...going to write it down now before I forget! Lol!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2015)

I flat ironed my hair bone straight. I don't know what to do about this new growth! I have to use a creamy leave in, that will help with smoothing and stretching my new growth. Once I blow dried it, it was still kinky and I had to still detangle to flat iron. I used a ton of heat protectant. Spray and serum. Both were light products though. The Thermasmooth isn't moisturizing enough. And I gotta stop washing my hair in the sink! I may need to get some kera care or use mizani moisturefusion.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2015)

Do transitioning creams work?


----------



## havilland (Apr 8, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Do transitioning creams work?



what type of transitioning creams?  

for me....the only thing that worked was deep conditioning like 2-3 times a week and wearing a bun.  i wore a bun for two years....it was awful!  but worth it!

my natural hair would not stay straight until i was natural and even then it was a struggle until i found the right products and regimen


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2015)

havilland said:


> what type of transitioning creams?
> 
> for me....the only thing that worked was deep conditioning like 2-3 times a week and wearing a bun.  i wore a bun for two years....it was awful!  but worth it!
> 
> my natural hair would not stay straight until i was natural and even then it was a struggle until i found the right products and regimen


Shea moisture and there is another one called lemongrass transitioning creme out there.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 8, 2015)

I ended up flat ironing my hair, I guess I will say that is my heat pass for the month. Definitely going to try to cut back on heat this coming summer and do wash and go's. If I don't see any retention when I straighten again in the fall I'm probably going to relax.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 8, 2015)

mz.rae said:


> I ended up flat ironing my hair, I guess I will say that is my heat pass for the month. Definitely going to try to cut back on heat this coming summer and do wash and go's. If I don't see any retention when I straighten again in the fall I'm probably going to relax.


@mz.rae if you're up to it you may want to try a keratin treatment before jumping in with relaxing. I've used the QOD Max Organiq in the past with success as have others on the board. I've also heard good things about some other treatments (sorry can't think of them off hand). There's a couple of threads out there if you want to check them out.

Edit: Here's one that's had activity as recently as March
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/keratin-treatment-support-thread.357933/


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2015)

I am going to attempt to do a Bantu knot set... If I could pin it to cover my spot and it turns out nice, this will be my go to style for wearing my hair out... I got some new conditioners I would like to try as well.


----------



## havilland (Apr 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Shea moisture and there is another one called lemongrass transitioning creme out there.


I never used any of these or anything similar.  I found what worked best for me was oiling my hair before detangling and deep conditioning ALOT.  

Maybe others can chime in.  Also check the transitioning without big chop thread.  Ladies there may have some input that is valuable.


----------



## havilland (Apr 9, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> @mz.rae if you're up to it you may want to try a keratin treatment before jumping in with relaxing. I've used the QOD Max Organiq in the past with success as have others on the board. I've also heard good things about some other treatments (sorry can't think of them off hand). There's a couple of threads out there if you want to check them out.
> 
> Edit: Here's one that's had activity as recently as March
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/keratin-treatment-support-thread.357933/




I agree. I would try a BKT at home before I relaxed again. As a step one....if that doesn't work then perhaps texlax.


----------



## havilland (Apr 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I am going to attempt to do a Bantu knot set... If I could pin it to cover my spot and it turns out nice, this will be my go to style for wearing my hair out... I got some new conditioners I would like to try as well.


What conditioners did u buy?  Share share share!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 9, 2015)

I cowashed my hair in the shower just now. I used Alter Ego on my scalp and Kerastase Oleo Relax on the length.  I'm airdrying to get most of the moisture out and then I will detangle and rebraid. Hopefully I have little to no shedding today.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 9, 2015)

@havilland What is the name of the system you use when flat ironing your hair? I have searched but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2015)

havilland said:


> What conditioners did u buy?  Share share share!


I got some silk elements keraminerals and their naturally conditioner. I plan on using the kera minerals when I straighten my hair again. I haven't finished this Bantu knot set either...smh


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 9, 2015)

caliscurls said:


> @mz.rae if you're up to it you may want to try a keratin treatment before jumping in with relaxing. I've used the QOD Max Organiq in the past with success as have others on the board. I've also heard good things about some other treatments (sorry can't think of them off hand). There's a couple of threads out there if you want to check them out.
> 
> Edit: Here's one that's had activity as recently as March
> https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/keratin-treatment-support-thread.357933/



Thank you I am going to look into this!


----------



## havilland (Apr 9, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> @havilland What is the name of the system you use when flat ironing your hair? I have searched but can't find it anywhere.


TMS Beautiful Textures.

I used the leave in conditioner one time.  Then I followed with the Anti Reversion shampoo and conditioner for about 2 weeks.  I found that I didn't need the leave in treatment anymore, ever.....  The shampoo and conditioner are enough to get my hair prepped to flat iron.  I get relaxer straight results and full reversion.  I have used it for months now with no problems.

I always clarify after I use it though.  I don't like leaving all that silicone on my hair and scalp.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 11, 2015)

I got a new half wig today. It's synthetic 4/30 and it has loose waves. I love it. I will post pics when I wear it Monday.

Today I am wearing my human hair half wig. I cowashed and airdried her last night. She looks like new


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 11, 2015)

Back to curly after my flat iron. So happy to have my curls back! I washed on Monday and cowashed on Thursday because my hair was dry and frizzy. She seems to be back on track now, but I will pamper her tomorrow with another cowash and steam. Whew!


----------



## havilland (Apr 12, 2015)

I still can't post pics from my phone?!!!  Argh....I am not going back to downloading pics into a site and then dropping them from there.

Any suggestions?  Because without phone photo access, I am useless here.


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 12, 2015)

havilland said:


> I still can't post pics from my phone?!!!  Argh....I am not going back to downloading pics into a site and then dropping them from there.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Because without phone photo access, I am useless here.



Took me a while too. My album kept coming up. I set up a new album and then it seemed to allow to to embed photos.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 12, 2015)

havilland said:


> TMS Beautiful Textures.
> 
> I used the leave in conditioner one time.  Then I followed with the Anti Reversion shampoo and conditioner for about 2 weeks.  I found that I didn't need the leave in treatment anymore, ever.....  The shampoo and conditioner are enough to get my hair prepped to flat iron.  I get relaxer straight results and full reversion.  I have used it for months now with no problems.
> 
> I always clarify after I use it though.  I don't like leaving all that silicone on my hair and scalp.


 
If you know: How does the Beautiful Textures hold up with working out or with sweat?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2015)

I used BT TMS and my hair held up pretty well. It reverted a little, just like with relaxed hair when I work out, but nothing a scarf couldn't fix. 

The Bantu knot out was a win and a fail. A fail because I never finished the front and sides. The back was lovely and curly! Lol I will try again another day. Giving myself a pre oil treatment now. Will take the plastic cap off, if I don't get a chance to wash today.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 13, 2015)

havilland said:


> I still can't post pics from my phone?!!!  Argh....I am not going back to downloading pics into a site and then dropping them from there.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Because without phone photo access, I am useless here.


WAIT!  We can post pictures without having to use a Photobucket type deal?!?!?  Why didn't I know this????  How??!


----------



## havilland (Apr 14, 2015)

pelohello said:


> If you know: How does the Beautiful Textures hold up with working out or with sweat?



I don't really workout hard when my hair is flat ironed. I don't want to mess up all my hard work.  But I can tell you that my hair reverts if you look at it too hard....so the product works really well for me.


----------



## havilland (Apr 14, 2015)

Dayjoy said:


> WAIT!  We can post pictures without having to use a Photobucket type deal?!?!?  Why didn't I know this????  How??!



We used to be able to before the site change.


----------



## havilland (Apr 14, 2015)

seriously.....not being able to upload photos from my phone is going to make me WAY LESS USEFUL around here


----------



## Guinan (Apr 14, 2015)

havilland said:


> seriously.....not being able to upload photos from my phone is going to make me WAY LESS USEFUL around here



You may have to download a pic resizer. That's what I had to do in order to upload pics on this site


----------



## havilland (Apr 17, 2015)

This is my latest experiment.  Curls came out good but my hair was crunchy as a cracker. 

Eco styler brown gel and conditioner as a a leave in.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 17, 2015)

havilland said:


> This is my latest experiment.  Curls came out good but my hair was crunchy as a cracker.
> 
> Eco styler brown gel and conditioner as a a leave in.


This looks cute!


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 17, 2015)

havilland said:


> TMS Beautiful Textures.
> 
> I used the leave in conditioner one time.  Then I followed with the Anti Reversion shampoo and conditioner for about 2 weeks.  I found that I didn't need the leave in treatment anymore, ever.....  The shampoo and conditioner are enough to get my hair prepped to flat iron.  I get relaxer straight results and full reversion.  I have used it for months now with no problems.
> 
> I always clarify after I use it though.  I don't like leaving all that silicone on my hair and scalp.



Thank you! I'm going to give it a try. I have an event approaching that is outdoors so do you think it will help combat the humidity?


----------



## havilland (Apr 18, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Thank you! I'm going to give it a try. I have an event approaching that is outdoors so do you think it will help combat the humidity?



it helped me alot....my hair used to revert inside the house on a humid day.  and no i am not joking.  my hair reverted at a football house party while i was INSIDE THE HOUSE ON A RAINY DAY.  TMS def helped me.  

my suggestions:  deep condition before you shampoo.  use a gentle shampoo for your first rinse and then use the TMS shampoo once for the second rinse.  that shampoo is strong and you do not need to use it twice like it says on the bottle unless your hair is really filthy dirty.  then use their conditioner.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 18, 2015)

@havilland okay I will give it a try! What temp did you flat iron with?


----------



## havilland (Apr 18, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> @havilland okay I will give it a try! What temp did you flat iron with?


I do one pass at 410....if I need a second pass I lower it to 390.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm still here.  Just trying to get used to the new layout that I dont like


----------



## havilland (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are some one year progress shots.  This is why I joined the "no trim" challenge.  I cut my hair sooooo much in the last year.  I haven't trimmed since February and I guess I gained an inch or  and About 3 inches since last year this time. 

I am hoping to only dust a couple of times this year and retain more of my length.  


These photos are April 2014, December 2014 and April 2015 (taken yesterday)


Side note:I love my new flat iron and my TMS Beautiful Textures!  It rained yesterday unexpectedly.  I had no umbrella and my hair did not revert.  Happy dance! Happy dance!


----------



## havilland (Apr 23, 2015)

Today's pony!  Not sure how long I can keep this hair straight. It interferes with my workout but I love feeling my scalp. I guess I'll be tired of it in a few days.  Better enjoy it. Summer will be here soon and humidity will once again reign queen.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 23, 2015)

Why am I just getting around to washing my hair? It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## havilland (Apr 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Why am I just getting around to washing my hair? It's gonna be a long night.


i hate when i wait until late....then i lose my mojo.....

how did it turn out?   Tell me what you used.  i love your product breakdowns.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2015)

havilland said:


> i hate when i wait until late....then i lose my mojo.....
> 
> how did it turn out?   Tell me what you used.  i love your product breakdowns.


Girl... I went to sleep. I thought about how long it would take and I passed out 

I did dig out a bottle of Keracare Humecto that I plan to use as my dc whenever I get around to it. I am shampooing with Cream of Nature Argan oil.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 24, 2015)

I decided to just moisturize, detangle and rebraid instead of doing a midweek wash. I sprayed each section with aloe and then detangled from the ends on up to get rid of shed hair.


----------



## havilland (Apr 24, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Girl... I went to sleep. I thought about how long it would take and I passed out
> 
> I did dig out a bottle of Keracare Humecto that I plan to use as my dc whenever I get around to it. I am shampooing with Cream of Nature Argan oil.


 i totally understand!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 25, 2015)

Next week I plan on purchasing the beautiful textures TMS. I've been watching lots of utube on the whole process of using the product. They say that it is difficult to find the product. I'm gonna check my local CVS and Sally's to see if they carry the product. I plan on wearing my hair straight for the whole month of May.

The only thing I'm confused about is if you are supoose to let the leavein sit for 20mins and then blow dry or apply the leavein and blow dry immediately. @havilland, which do you do for your hair?


----------



## havilland (Apr 25, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Next week I plan on purchasing the beautiful textures TMS. I've been watching lots of utube on the whole process of using the product. They say that it is difficult to find the product. I'm gonna check my local CVS and Sally's to see if they carry the product. I plan on wearing my hair straight for the whole month of May.
> 
> The only thing I'm confused about is if you are supoose to let the leavein sit for 20mins and then blow dry or apply the leavein and blow dry immediately. @havilland, which do you do for your hair?


I ordered mine on amazon.  I couldn't find it in stores. 

I didn't see any difference with the leavein the one time I used it.  So I don't use it anymore.  

I use the anti reversion shampoo and conditioner.  I rinse it all out.  I don't like leaving things on my hair.  Lol. I didn't trust the product when I first used it. I was scared my texture would change.  

But honestly, using the shampoo and conditioner gave me the same effect with and without the leave in.   I've used the products for months now and the results are the same without the leave in.  I believe less is more.


----------



## havilland (Apr 25, 2015)

@pelohello

I didn't answer your question. Oops.

You rinse everything out.  And you can apply a small amount more of the conditioner and leave it in if you want.   I didn't do this.

Eta-If u get the kit , the "inner active" treatment is left on.  I rinsed it out because I didn't trust it at first.  (Feel me?) .....anyway......I didn't see any difference in my results with the inner active treatment and just the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 29, 2015)

Okay so here's what I thought of the Beautiful Textures TMS...
It really made my hair "fresh relaxer" straight which was way too straight.
I ended up curling it and liked the results and it lasted better than it ever has!
I probably won't use it until my transition is over because it made my thin relaxed ends more obvious. 
Also, the next time I use it I will shampoo in braids. My hair shrunk so much with that shampoo it made me uncomfortable lol 
It's perfect if u want super straight results but I need all the volume I can get right now during this transition since I keep doing mini chops.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Apr 29, 2015)

So I finally started washing my hair regularly again lol I've been in a hair funk I guess.  Wooh child the matting I tackled would put animal control to shame.  I still havent done a length check, I'm really just trying to get back into the swing of hair in general at this point.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 29, 2015)

I took my curlformers out and I love the results. It's not as straight as I could get it cause it didnt dry all the way. But I like the fluffiness. Tomorrow I will blow dry it out and then flat iron.

I tried little sections of my hair to see if i could flat iron after removing the curlformers but nope. I got better results after blow drying. Thank goodness I tried it out before doing my whole head.

Attached are pics of my hair after taking out the curlformers and applying my heat protectant and lightly brushing the curls out. I also dusted each curl.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 29, 2015)

Man it feels good to feel my scalp again.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 8, 2015)

Kerastase is coming out with a new Resistance line (protein) for damaged hair. It's supposed to give hair a second life. They are doing pre orders right now. I am on the mailing list when it becomes available.  My bday is next month so I will ask dh to buy the prepoo and mask. Since I use heat occasionally and I color my hair I want to make sure my strands are strong.

http://www.kerastase-usa.com/therapiste


----------



## havilland (May 10, 2015)

I washed out my flat iron today.  I used my TMS texture management shampoo and condish the last three weeks and wore my hair straight.  But Today I washed it all out. I missed my curls and it's humid out. So I don't feel like wearing straight hair. 

I dusted my ends and oiled them before I used Hairveda Red Tea shampoo bar to wash my hair.  

Then I applied Hairveda Methi Sativa step one and step two mixed together and let it sit for an hour.  Rinsed and applied my leave in Kinky Curly Knot Today. Followed by Eco styler pink.  

In the first picture I wanted you to see my hair soaking wet before I shampooed and conditioned.  It's straight as a bone.  That's how water repellant that TMS is!!! Omg....

Second pics are my wet hair after shampoo and deep conditioner.  Last pic is my hair completely reverted and air dried.


----------



## havilland (May 10, 2015)

I hope all you ladies are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 10, 2015)

@havilland your hair looks gorgeous!  I need tms in my life asap. I work out 3-4 days a week and I need something to make my blowouts last


----------



## havilland (May 11, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> @havilland your hair looks gorgeous!  I need tms in my life asap. I work out 3-4 days a week and I need something to make my blowouts last


If you workout, you will get some reversion.  My hair won't stay bone straight if u sweat, but it will stay straight enough that I can LIGHTLY gel the edges and wear a sleek ponytail after the workout. 

I love that product. It has made flat ironing my hair a dream.  TMS has made natural hair "doable" for me because now I have the flexibility I really desired.


----------



## havilland (May 12, 2015)

I am loving my bushy ponytail.  I am also loving my long hair family asking me "how'd you get YOUR hair soooo long!??"

I come from a long line of women that have long 3a or 3b hair ...mine was always considered to be in need of a relaxer.  My hair was never as long as anyone in my family.....Ever....
No one insulted me perse, but I would get comments like "Your hair is not like your mom's at ALL! How's that possible??"

Now they are all coming to me for advice.  It's sooooo nice.  

Signed,
Formerly the Girl with the "Bad Hair" in the family.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 14, 2015)

havilland said:


> I am loving my bushy ponytail.  I am also loving my long hair family asking me "how'd you get YOUR hair soooo long!??"
> 
> I come from a long line of women that have long 3a or 3b hair ...mine was always considered to be in need of a relaxer.  My hair was never as long as anyone in my family.....Ever....
> No one insulted me perse, but I would get comments like "Your hair is not like your mom's at ALL! How's that possible??"
> ...




I don't understand how anyone could label your hair as bad. It is lovely and oh so shiny!!!!! It is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## havilland (May 14, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I don't understand how anyone could label your hair as bad. It is lovely and oh so shiny!!!!! It is just beautiful!!!!


Thanks!

No one ever said my hair  was "bad"....but it was implied....they couldn't wait to give me a "perm".


----------



## havilland (May 16, 2015)

Whatchall doing this weekend???

I need to deep condition and do a hot oil treatment.  We will see if I do it. Lol!


----------



## movingforward (May 16, 2015)

havilland said:


> Whatchall doing this weekend???
> 
> I need to deep condition and do a hot oil treatment.  We will see if I do it. Lol!




Me too.  As soon as I finish drinking my morning coffee; I'll start my hot oil treatment.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 16, 2015)

havilland said:


> Whatchall doing this weekend???
> 
> I need to deep condition and do a hot oil treatment.  We will see if I do it. Lol!


I'm working all weekend,  but I will make time to massage my scalp and moisturize my ends.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 16, 2015)

I booked an appt at a Kerastase salon next week. I am getting a blowout/flatiron.  They have a special on Wednesdays where treatments are $25, but since I pretty much have everything at home I will prepoo my hair instead... Hopefully she is gentle with my hair and knows what she's doing.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 17, 2015)

Did the lhcf app go away? Got a new phone and cant find it in Google play :'(


----------



## sgold04 (May 17, 2015)

@havilland I tried a search because I know you have addressed this, but I couldn't find the post I was looking for. I'm going to straighten my hair using beautiful textures TMS in a few days, but I'm nervous about it drying my hair out. What is your regimen when using this product? Do you follow the instructions as listed? Or modify it? Thanks!


----------



## havilland (May 17, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> @havilland I tried a search because I know you have addressed this, but I couldn't find the post I was looking for. I'm going to straighten my hair using beautiful textures TMS in a few days, but I'm nervous about it drying my hair out. What is your regimen when using this product? Do you follow the instructions as listed? Or modify it? Thanks!



Hey! 

If your hair is healthy, you should be fine. 

Here's what I do. I do a deep conditioner a week before I flat iron.  Preferably a protein conditioner.  

The night before I flat iron, I pre poo with olive oil or Hot Six Oil. 

Next day I shampoo with the TMS shampoo. I use the TMS conditioner for 20 minutes.  Rinse it out. 

The I apply Chi Infusion conditioner for 2-3 minutes and rinse it out. (I add this step for extra heat protection. It's not necessary. I'm just paranoid. Lol)

Then I apply Chi Keratin Mist to my hair and I blow dry on warm heat in sections.

The instructions say not to use leave ins...but I ignore that. My results were better with my leave ins than without. I tried it both ways. 

After my hair is dry, I apply about a dime size of Kerastace Olio Relax serum to my whole head and flat iron.

I flat iron with ONE PASS on 410. 

After I finish my hair, if I need another pass, I lower the heat to 390 and go over my hair again. 

My hair is very fine and susceptible to heat damage so I am very careful. 

When I am ready to go back to my curls, I usually will clarify, chelate, and deep condition with protein and moisture to restore my curls and rehydrate them.  

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## sgold04 (May 18, 2015)

havilland said:


> Hey!
> 
> If your hair is healthy, you should be fine.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## havilland (May 18, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> Thank you! I'll let you know how it goes.



Make sure to take pics!    Good luck!


----------



## Rae81 (May 20, 2015)

Did my first ever wash n go today in two years. I'm not sure how to post pics


----------



## Prettymetty (May 20, 2015)

I want to try out 2 strand twists for the first time. Should I do them on a week old blowout or should I wash/dc first?


----------



## sgold04 (May 20, 2015)

havilland said:


> Make sure to take pics!    Good luck!



I'm so glad I checked with you first lol. I pre-poo'd over night (which I never do), then I washed with a gentle cleanser first. I only washed with their cleanser once, so we'll see how it goes. I applied step 2, then a leave in, then chi silk. My hair didn't come out as silly as I'd like, but I was afraid to flat iron on higher temps (I did 390). My hair felt dryyyyyyy before I flat ironed, but now it feels fine *shrug*. It's longer than I thought, and I regret raking through it like I did--I thought I was going to trim a few inches, so I was like "*** it"--but my ends actually weren't bad, so I'm sure I thinned it out too much. I fly to atl tomorrow, so we'll see how it holds up in humidity.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2015)

I'm loving my new (Kerastase) salon. I got a shampoo, deep treatment, blowdry and flatiron yesterday. She did the best blowout ever. My hair is light, feathery soft and smells wonderful. It costs more than the Dominicans, but hey my hair doesn't smell burnt and I didn't shed a tear lol. I am going back in 3 weeks for another treatment and blowout. She wants to trim, but I will try to hold off until July. I just trimmed earlier this month anyway...

My mom wants to go now too, because her eyebrow place is in the same area.





Houston ladies please check this place out.


----------



## divachyk (May 29, 2015)

On the fence so making this home until I decide.

I need to find a leave in combo and wash day drying method that appeals to my hair from root to tip. Air drying leaves my natural hair happy and my relaxed hair unhappy. Roller setting leaves my relaxed hair happy but my natural hair unhappy.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 29, 2015)

Hey lady welcome! 
Loving my new color and the fact it doesn't take much to style my hair! Plus it feels nice and moisturizer.


----------



## havilland (May 29, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I'm so glad I checked with you first lol. I pre-poo'd over night (which I never do), then I washed with a gentle cleanser first. I only washed with their cleanser once, so we'll see how it goes. I applied step 2, then a leave in, then chi silk. My hair didn't come out as silly as I'd like, but I was afraid to flat iron on higher temps (I did 390). My hair felt dryyyyyyy before I flat ironed, but now it feels fine *shrug*. It's longer than I thought, and I regret raking through it like I did--I thought I was going to trim a few inches, so I was like "*** it"--but my ends actually weren't bad, so I'm sure I thinned it out too much. I fly to atl tomorrow, so we'll see how it holds up in humidity.


Your hair turned out great!


----------



## havilland (May 29, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to try out 2 strand twists for the first time. Should I do them on a week old blowout or should I wash/dc first?


Either way should be fine.


----------



## havilland (May 29, 2015)

They need to bring the app back

The site is a pain to navigate on my phone.


----------



## havilland (May 29, 2015)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Did the lhcf app go away? Got a new phone and cant find it in Google play :'(


It's gone.


----------



## havilland (May 29, 2015)

divachyk said:


> On the fence so making this home until I decide.
> 
> I need to find a leave in combo and wash day drying method that appeals to my hair from root to tip. Air drying leaves my natural hair happy and my relaxed hair unhappy. Roller setting leaves my relaxed hair happy but my natural hair unhappy.



Unfortunately you are in for more of the same.  All I could do during my transition was bun and wear half wigs.  Two different textures don't like the same styles at the same time.  They are evil twins.  Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2015)

divachyk said:


> On the fence so making this home until I decide.
> 
> I need to find a leave in combo and wash day drying method that appeals to my hair from root to tip. Air drying leaves my natural hair happy and my relaxed hair unhappy. Roller setting leaves my relaxed hair happy but my natural hair unhappy.


Did you cut some of your hair yet? I can't remember!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 30, 2015)

I need a place to hangout and I think this may be the place. I'm almost 1 year into my transition and I'm very slowly cutting of my relaxed and texlaxed hair. I'm not sure if I will be a straight haired natural or not. I'm not sure I have the skill to flat iron my hair. I wear my hair in a bun 99% of the time and I'm looking forward to wearing it out more, but I'm not sure when that will be. For now I only wear it out after I get it colored and flat ironed every 8 weeks. Here's my lastest flatiron from Thurs


----------



## divachyk (May 30, 2015)

3 inches this month @shortdub78


----------



## GettingKinky (May 31, 2015)

I just read this entire thread. After reading about people's issues with reversion I worry a bit about going natural. I workout 5-6 times a week and I'm not going to give that up. My roots revert now but my lengthy stays straight. But most of my length is texlaxed. I'm worried that when I'm 100% natural I may not be able to deal with the frizz.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 31, 2015)

@GettingKinky it isn't that bad. My roots revert the fastest around my hairline, but that can be covered with a headband. The middle usually stays fairly straight unless I do a really intense workout.  I still exercise pretty much daily and I make my blowouts last 2 weeks.

Before I started working out I could make a blowout last a month!


----------



## havilland (Jun 2, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I just read this entire thread. After reading about people's issues with reversion I worry a bit about going natural. I workout 5-6 times a week and I'm not going to give that up. My roots revert now but my lengthy stays straight. But most of my length is texlaxed. I'm worried that when I'm 100% natural I may not be able to deal with the frizz.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see.



I workout every day too.  For me...I don't wear my hair straight all the time, so the reversion is not a big deal.   When I flat iron, I take the week off from my workouts.   (Here's a tmi tip....flat iron the week of your period....lol)

My reversion used to make me hate flat ironing my hair.  But if you find the right regi, you can make it work. 

It took me awhile to get my
Products and regimen down...but now it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Shelew (Jun 2, 2015)

havilland said:


> I workout every day too.  For me...I don't wear my hair straight all the time, so the reversion is not a big deal.   When I flat iron, I take the week off from my workouts.   (*Here's a tmi tip....flat iron the week of your period....lol)*
> 
> My reversion used to make me hate flat ironing my hair.  But if you find the right regi, you can make it work.
> 
> ...



I am going to take that tip because I sure hate doing any exercising that week! Thanks!!!


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 2, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I just read this entire thread. After reading about people's issues with reversion I worry a bit about going natural. I workout 5-6 times a week and I'm not going to give that up. My roots revert now but my lengthy stays straight. But most of my length is texlaxed. I'm worried that when I'm 100% natural I may not be able to deal with the frizz.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


My length stays straight when I work out, only about an inch or so reverts, if that. I wear my hair in a high, semi-tight ponytail, and use a moisture-wicking head band. Once I'm done working out, I put a silk scarf around my head while it's still in a pony while my hair dries so the front and sides remain flat.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 2, 2015)

I was supposed to wash my hair today, I'll be out of the country for a week, but I was too lazy. So I just sprayed my straight hair with water, applied kckt, evoo, and SM curl enhancing smoothie, twisted, the used flexi rods at the end. My hair held up pretty well with TMS, so I'd use it again, I just wish my hair was more silky, which it always is when professionally done. I used the chi G2 for the first time, it's not tourmaline, so maybe that's the problem. I didn't go above 390 degrees. I won't be straightening for a loooong time, maybe the holidays, but I may blow it out more often, when humidity permits.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 3, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> My length stays straight when I work out, only about an inch or so reverts, if that. I wear my hair in a high, semi-tight ponytail, and use a moisture-wicking head band. Once I'm done working out, I put a silk scarf around my head while it's still in a pony while my hair dries so the front and sides remain flat.


That sounds like it might work for me. I'll have to try it next time I get my hair flat ironed. My roots have already reverted this time.


----------



## havilland (Jun 3, 2015)

i did a deep treatment yesterday with Hairveda Methi Sativa two step....i combine the two products and put them on at the same time.  i chelated first and then put the treatment on and a turban for about 2 hours.

my hair feels like different hair!  i was even able to undo a big spider sized knot of hair that got tangled after i chelated!  i have been deep conditioning and deep treating for YEARS and it STILL amazes me how different the hair is after these treatments are applied.  my curls pop, the shine is ridiculous and the frizz is kept at bay much better.  yesssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2015)

This is day 8 of my blowout and my hair is still light and full of movement.  I moisturize every other day with  Kerastase Discipline Keratine Thermique. I'm tempted to go over my reverted roots, but I know that is a big no no


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 3, 2015)

@sgold04  where do you get your moisture wicking headbands. I need to get one before my next flatiron appointment in July. 

Despite my workouts my flatiron is surviving pretty well. It's been 6 days and I'm still wearing it down.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 4, 2015)

Late night deep condition with Shea Moisture Anti breakage masque. Gonna sleep in it then steam in the morning. YUM! Love Love Love deep conditioning. My hair is like Gimme Gimme Gimme!!! lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 4, 2015)

My roots were so puffy that my hair was looking like a bad wig. So, inspired by @sgold04, I treated my edges the same way I do when I wear a bun. I moisturized them using the LOC method and then tied them down with a silk scarf. They look so much better and the wiggy look is gone. I'm so happy. 

I think I may be able to wear my hair straight from time to time and still exercise. I'm on day 7 and still going strong.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 5, 2015)

Day 8 and my flatiron looks more like a blow out. It's still straight but not smooth and shiny. And a bit less bouncy.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 5, 2015)

Day 10 and I'm ready to throw in the towel. My roots are super poofy, but my ends are still light and smooth. 

I do have a deluxe sample set of Kerastase Therapiste (prepoo, shampoo, mask and serum). I might just wash my hair with the new stuff and wear a wig til my next appt.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I was supposed to wash my hair today, I'll be out of the country for a week, but I was too lazy. So I just sprayed my straight hair with water, applied kckt, evoo, and SM curl enhancing smoothie, twisted, the used flexi rods at the end. My hair held up pretty well with TMS, so I'd use it again, I just wish my hair was more silky, which it always is when professionally done. I used the chi G2 for the first time, it's not tourmaline, so maybe that's the problem. I didn't go above 390 degrees. I won't be straightening for a loooong time, maybe the holidays, but I may blow it out more often, when humidity permits.


It's the temp. If your would turn it up a bit more, you would get the results like the salon.


----------



## sgold04 (Jun 5, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> It's the temp. If your would turn it up a bit more, you would get the results like the salon.


Ok thanks! I was afraid of heat damage, but my hair reverted back fully, plus I used a lot of heat protectant, so I should be ok to turn it up the next go round.


----------



## havilland (Jun 7, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> Ok thanks! I was afraid of heat damage, but my hair reverted back fully, plus I used a lot of heat protectant, so I should be ok to turn it up the next go round.


I'm not sure what you mean by a lot of heat protectant...but i would use it sparingly or it has the reverse effect.  Too much product = yucky flat iron 

Test a strand of your hair on a higher temp and see how it works out.  I use 400-410 with no problem.  But I use ONE PASS.  Any more than that and I'm risking heat damage.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 8, 2015)

My flatiron is 11 days old. I've got it in a ponytail today and it is SWINGING!!

My scalp is starting to complain though. I'm going to have to wash sometime this week.


----------



## Rae81 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have been thinking about cutting my hair shorter and I really want it cut while its curly. I have been searching for natural stylist in my area that have reviews. I'm so afraid that whoever I choose will mess it up. Also my curls are so tight so I have to make sure the cut will look right with my curls. My fear is i get it cut and shaped then my hair shrink up to a twa lol.


----------



## Rae81 (Jun 10, 2015)

Here are pics of my wash n go


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 14, 2015)

My flatiron lasted 16 days. The roots are totally reverted, but it worked fine for a ponytail. Now I'm ready for wash day.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jun 17, 2015)

So uh, I'm still here. With out the app I forget to drop by

I will try and do better.

My hair is doing well though. But it is starting to show more grey than I can appreciate lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 18, 2015)

Whenever I wear my hair down I usually get comments from a lot of people saying how much they love my hair. Today I was talking with a coworker (Asian) who just started wearing her hair up. She said she was inspired by me ( I wear my hair up 99% of the time). She said I always look so neat and that she thinks I look better with my hair up. 

I totally agree. My *hair* looks better down, but *I *look better with it up.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 18, 2015)

My blowout survived a week of rain, but didn't stand a chance against the humidity today. Go figure. Luckily only 1/2 inch of my roots have reverted. 

I ain't getting it done again til next week so I will be bunning until then.


----------



## havilland (Jun 19, 2015)

Rae81 said:


> Here are pics of my wash n go


Your wash n go has certainly progressed!  You're doing good!


----------



## havilland (Jun 19, 2015)

I think I found a new holy grail product.  Tea Tree Tingle by Trader Joes.

I used it as a co wash before and thought it was fine. Nothing to write home about.

I tried it as a leave in recently and I am oh so impressed!  My curls are popping and shiny AND my hair is touchably soft.  That was always the missing link for me. I can get my curls to pop (after 3 years of trying) but they aren't touchable. If I break the gel cast, then my hair frizzes.  I don't know...my wash n go struggles are real.  That's all I can say.

Well I left in some TJTTT and my hair is so touchable and soft.  I hope this isn't a fluke.

My hair looks the same as it always does. But it feels like heaven! 

The second pic is after I scrunched out the crunch. 
(I don't know why the pics posted twice???)

Even second day wake up in the morning my hair is soft and controlled. Mama is happy today.


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2015)

Blowdried and Bantu knotted week old hair


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 21, 2015)

Deep conditioning twice a week now and my hair is loving it!


----------



## havilland (Jun 21, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Deep conditioning twice a week now and my hair is loving it!


Twice a week took my hair to a different level!  Ain't it the truth!  I need to go back to twice a week. When I was transitioning I deep conditioned twice a week religiously. That's how I was able to transition for two years


----------



## havilland (Jun 21, 2015)

Is anyone revamping their regimen? 

Now that my hair is longer and the ends are older I feel like I need to protect the ends and preserve them.

I am planning to use more natural homemade products and also I am going to start oil rinsing with every weekly co wash to seal in moisture.

I am adding the following natural products into my routine or back into my routine:
Aloe Vera juice - spritz and final rinse
ACV - scalp treatment
Rose hip oil - add to deep conditioner
Nettle - add to deep conditioner or make hair tonic
Essential oils (peppermint and rosemary) - add to daily spritz, add to deep conditioner, add to final aloe rinse


Last year I co washed daily in an effort to take my hair to the next level and it worked like gangbusters.  So I am once again changing my regimen to encourage more growth and retention. 

I am also going to go back to hair journaling. I have not journaled since I stopped transitioning. I am going back to keeping records so that I can work on project waistlength. I want LONGER HAIR! 

I included a pic of second day hair after utilizing my new regimen. 

Sooooo that's what I'm doing. What r y'all up to?


----------



## Adiatasha (Jun 21, 2015)

havilland said:


> Is anyone revamping their regimen?
> 
> Now that my hair is longer and the ends are older I feel like I need to protect the ends and preserve them.
> 
> ...



How do you style with daily washing?
My hair still frizzed. I guess that's a sign that I need more moisture. Sigh. How do I get maximum moisture when I work M-F?

I attached a pic of my hair when it's wet 
See how there is drizzling at the roots?


----------



## havilland (Jun 21, 2015)

Adiatasha said:


> How do you style with daily washing?
> My hair still frizzed. I guess that's a sign that I need more moisture. Sigh. How do I get maximum moisture when I work M-F?
> 
> I attached a pic of my hair when it's wet
> See how there is drizzling at the roots?



I would say that you need to experiment with new products....your curls are beautiful!  but I see what you mean about frizz.   Your roots look thirsty to me.

Here are some techniques you can try:


Apple Cider Vinegar (diluted with water) as a final rinse to seal the cuticle after you wash and condition


Cold Water Final Rinse - again to seal the cuticle 


Oil Rinse - use about a quarter size drop of oil and rub it through your hair and rinse it out to seal in moisture


Aloe Vera Rinse - use pure aloe after you wash and condition and rinse it out before applying leave ins.  helps restore the hair.


Hot Oil treatment- mix up some oils and warm them and let them sit on dry hair under a baggie and turban for several hours.  rinse and cleanse as usual in afterwards


Daily cowashing


Spritz your hair with water (filtered) and seal with a dab of oil before bedtime


Try a clarifying shampoo then a deep moisturizing conditioner to get all old product off the hair and start fresh


Experiment with a new product line.  Your products may be the problem.

Get rid of a common ingredient in your current products and see if that helps...for example, if you use products with silicone, stop.  or if you use products with glycerin, stop.  Shea butter, stop.  OR add in one of these ingredients and see if it helps.

Don't try all these at once.  Try incorporating one and step up your game for a month and see how it goes.


----------



## Shelew (Jun 22, 2015)

havilland said:


> I think I found a new holy grail product.  Tea Tree Tingle by Trader Joes.
> 
> I used it as a co wash before and thought it was fine. Nothing to write home about.
> 
> ...



Is it a conditioner? Does the conditioner make your hair itchy leaving it in?  I tried many years ago and it did so I have not revised leaving conditioner in.  But I see so many saying they use conditioner as a leave in with no problems. I have been tempted with Jioco moisturizing cond but each time I rinse it out but I love the way it looks with it in. 

I tried Jane Carter invigorating creamy leave in last night on old hair not just washed on a braid out and it is super soft and moisturized. Not sure how it will hold up to heat and humidity because I have not left the house yet. Probably will be a puff ball by the time I get back lol!


----------



## havilland (Jun 22, 2015)

I wear my hair in a ponytail or bun almost every day. Regardless of what I do to it. 
@Adiatasha


----------



## havilland (Jun 22, 2015)

Shelew said:


> Is it a conditioner? Does the conditioner make your hair itchy leaving it in?  I tried many years ago and it did so I have not revised leaving conditioner in.  But I see so many saying they use conditioner as a leave in with no problems. I have been tempted with Jioco moisturizing cond but each time I rinse it out but I love the way it looks with it in.
> 
> I tried Jane Carter invigorating creamy leave in last night on old hair not just washed on a braid out and it is super soft and moisturized. Not sure how it will hold up to heat and humidity because I have not left the house yet. Probably will be a puff ball by the time I get back lol!



yes...it is regular conditioner.

the results really depends on the conditioner....i have used other regular conditioners as leave ins and had a mess on my hands...itchy hair with build up and flakes when it dried.  i think it is just like everything else....you have to try it to see what works for you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 24, 2015)

So I finally tried the new Kerastase Therapiste line. I have the samples at home, but I got the treatment done at the salon today. It's a 4 step process: prepoo, shampoo, spray and mask. Afterwards my hair was soft, strong and easy to detangle. 
It smells really good too. In a few days I'll know for sure if I'm a fan. I usually get the Anti humidity treatment and my blowouts last >2 weeks. Hopefully this one lasts at least that long

Eta I'm on day 3 and my hair is stil bone straight and shiny. My hair always straightens better after a protein dc.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 27, 2015)

My current go to style is a braidout pony tail. The scarf method keeps my edges sleek and smooth. Most of the hair in my ponytail is still texlaxed. I have such a long way to go before I'm fully natural. 

Depending on how I prepare my hair before I braid, I can get a fluffy tail or a more weighted down swingy tail. 

I always roll the end on perm rods and I think it keeps my ends from tangling so much.


----------



## havilland (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm trying more natural treatments in my hair lately.  I find that as my hair gets longer, I am starting to realize that I am going to have to nourish my hair on every level to maintain my ends and get to longer fairytale lengths.  

This week I tried a nettle tea rinse.  Nettle is supposed to be full of iron that helps with hair loss, retention and strength.  

My hair feels great and was very fortified afterwards.  It felt stronger (not like after a protein treatment) and was easy to detangle even though the treatment itself offered no slip.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 7, 2015)

Braidout ponytails on damp LOC'd hair are my favorite. They shrink just the right amount and have lots of swing.


----------



## havilland (Jul 7, 2015)

I flat ironed the other day to trim my ends.....still feels like I need to trim more....but I digress. 

This is after getting caught in two downpours and dealing with summer humidity that is insane!  The reversion isn't too bad.  It's not silky and flowy like when I first flat ironed it, but my hair is much better than it used to be before the TMS system. 

One caution though, the product is full of protein, so if you are protein sensitive, this product is not for you.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 8, 2015)

I think I find a new way to keep my hair moisturized. After I washed I sealed as usual with grapeseed oil and DB transitioning creme. Then I put my hair in a ponytail and braided the ponytail in two braids. I let my hair dry that way. I think drying in braids helped my hair absorb a lot of moisture. 

Now before I go to bed I mist my hair seal it with GS oil and DB transitioning creme and braid it again. It's been 5 days and my hair is still very smooth and moisturized. 

The only problem is that it took a really long time for my hair to dry while braided.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2015)

Braid n curls on my texlaed hair turn out so well when I use the right products that sometimes I wonder why I'm transitioning to natural. Is a wash n go really that much easier?

ETA I just remembered why- inconsistent texlax results. But if I always do a braid n curl that won't matter so much.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 10, 2015)

I successfully straightened my own hair for the first time 

I used my Kerastase Therapiste samples to prepoo, wash and dc. Then I used Ciment Thermique and chi silk infusion on each section. I tapped the roots a few times and did 2 passes on 350. Learning how to straighten my own hair will save me some serious money. I'm probably just going to spend it on hair products anyway


----------



## havilland (Jul 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I successfully straightened my own hair for the first time
> 
> I used my Kerastase Therapiste samples to prepoo, wash and dc. Then I used Ciment Thermique and chi silk infusion on each section. I tapped the roots a few times and did 2 passes on 350. Learning how to straighten my own hair will save me some serious money. I'm probably just going to spend it on hair products anyway


I know that's right!!!  Learning to straighten my own hair saves me a heck of alotta cash.  Get it! Get it! Get it!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 14, 2015)

My high curly ponytail is almost shoulder length. I can't wait until it reaches APL. But as I get further in my transition maybe it will shrink before it gets longer.


----------



## havilland (Jul 14, 2015)

@GettingKinky that's awesome!


----------



## havilland (Jul 14, 2015)

I miss the app!!!   

Back to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 30, 2015)

I think I'm going to wig it for a couple weeks. I've been working extra shifts and I just don't have the energy to straighten my hair right now. Once school starts I will be working less and I can resume my straight hair regimen.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 4, 2015)

I went swimming this weekend and the salt water reacted with the product in my hair and made this white sticky mess. I had to use sulfate shampoo for the first time in forever. I actually like how clean it made my hair feel. I've been avoiding sulfate a since I started my HHJ, but  I may need to use it more often.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 5, 2015)

I bought a jar of Loreal Total Repair damage erasing balm. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm finally MBL, but only when my hair is stick straight and only 5-6 inches are natural. I have a long time before I reach my goal of a full head of WL natural hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 13, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm finally MBL, but only when my hair is stick straight and only 5-6 inches are natural. I have a long time before I reach my goal of a full head of WL natural hair.
> 
> View attachment 334251 View attachment 334253


Beautiful


----------



## Godyssey (Aug 14, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm finally MBL, but only when my hair is stick straight and only 5-6 inches are natural. I have a long time before I reach my goal of a full head of WL natural hair.
> 
> View attachment 334253


----------



## Godyssey (Aug 14, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> *I successfully straightened my own hair for the first time *
> 
> I used my Kerastase Therapiste samples to prepoo, wash and dc. Then I used Ciment Thermique and chi silk infusion on each section. I tapped the roots a few times and did 2 passes on 350. Learning how to straighten my own hair will save me some serious money. I'm probably just going to spend it on hair products anyway



Congrats!!! I still struggle with straightening.  I just bought one of those combs with the clamps, but Im not close to mastering it yet.  And I'm afraid to keep practicing with the heat.


----------



## havilland (Aug 15, 2015)

I miss y'all.  I wish they would get the app back. Good lawd!

So far my hair has been flourishing.  I would like to rollerset and see how that turns out. But I'm lazy. Lol


----------



## Godyssey (Aug 15, 2015)

havilland said:


> I miss y'all.  I wish they would get the app back. Good lawd!
> 
> So far my hair has been flourishing.  I would like to rollerset and see how that turns out. But I'm lazy. Lol



If I recall correctly, you and I went natural or began transitioning around the same time. Yes, your hair truly is flourishing!  Very healthy looking hair & beautiful curls!


----------



## havilland (Aug 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I bought a jar of Loreal Total Repair damage erasing balm. I can't wait to try it!



Review please!


----------



## havilland (Aug 16, 2015)

Godyssey said:


> If I recall correctly, you and I went natural or began transitioning around the same time. Yes, your hair truly is flourishing!  Very healthy looking hair & beautiful curls!


My last relaxer was July 2011. I can't believe it!  Been fully natural since October 2013.  Woah....

What about you? What's your timeline?


----------



## Godyssey (Aug 16, 2015)

havilland said:


> My last relaxer was July 2011. I can't believe it!  Been fully natural since October 2013.  Woah....
> 
> What about you? What's your timeline?



My last relaxer was November 2011 & I cut off my relaxed hair in March 2013.  I had to go back & look at my journals for dates, lol!  It feels like forever! But the journey has been worth it.  I'm loving my hair!  

Congrats to us!


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 16, 2015)

havilland said:


> Review please!


It smells delish. I love the thick creamy texture... my hair felt great afterwards.  I only let it sit about 20 minutes without heat. Once my hair dried it felt really strong and a little hard. Next time I will follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## havilland (Aug 16, 2015)

@Prettymetty where did u purchase it?


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 17, 2015)

I got it from Cvs (drugstore) for 6.99.


----------



## havilland (Aug 17, 2015)

Tonight I mixed up a homemade conditioning Mayo for my hair. 

ingredients: Mayonnaise, nettle extract, rose hip oil, rosemary oil, peppermint oil, lavender oil, coconut oil, olive oil, silk amino acids, wheat protein.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm getting tired of wigs. I miss my hair. Hopefully it has grown some


----------



## havilland (Sep 11, 2015)

I miss y'all.  How's everyone doing?  Any winter hair goals?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 11, 2015)

havilland said:


> I miss y'all.  How's everyone doing?  Any winter hair goals?


Miss you too Havi 

My Winter/end of year goal is Bsl with healthy ends. I'm so close, but I am gradually trimming heat and color damaged ends.


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 12, 2015)

havilland said:


> I miss y'all.  How's everyone doing?  Any winter hair goals?



Im hoping to reach full waist length by the end of the year. I had a little tail in May, but the ends looked thin, I'm not sure if it was breakage, or due to the "layers" the stylist cut. I asked her for layers around my face only, not in the back, but she cut about 1.5 inches from the hair above my nape anyway.  if I'm being honest with myself, I need to trim about two inches, the plan was to trim in October the next time I was going to straighten, but I think I need to stay in crochet braids through December, things are about to get hectic (different installs of course)


----------



## doriannc (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been natural for 10 years now! Yay! 
I went natural out of curiosity really. I wanted to see what my hair would be like in a natural state. Now my hair is waist length stretched. But I think it's time to try something new again. I'm tired of buns and protective styles, braid and twist that take forever to dry and the dreaded wash day.

So I'm going to relax my hair again soon. When I had relaxed hair, it was really healthy. But I never had it long because I was a slave to my bob and I was too impatient to grow it out. I'm kind of excited on this new chapter of having straight and super long hair. It's just funny that I went natural when it wasn't cool and now I'm going back to relaxed when that's not cool either. I guess I'll never be hip. Lol


----------



## sgold04 (Sep 19, 2015)

doriannc said:


> I've been natural for 10 years now! Yay!
> I went natural out of curiosity really. I wanted to see what my hair would be like in a natural state. Now my hair is waist length stretched. But I think it's time to try something new again. I'm tired of buns and protective styles, braid and twist that take forever to dry and the dreaded wash day.
> 
> So I'm going to relax my hair again soon. When I had relaxed hair, it was really healthy. But I never had it long because I was a slave to my bob and I was too impatient to grow it out. I'm kind of excited on this new chapter of having straight and super long hair. It's just funny that I went natural when it wasn't cool and now I'm going back to relaxed when that's not cool either. I guess I'll never be hip. Lol


I've heard great things about Japanese Therman Straightening, if you are interested in exploring other straightening options as well.


----------



## mysblossom (Sep 20, 2015)

I loooooove this thread! 

_Newborn_ Grown Natcha here!  (I explain how I can be a Newborn yet simultaneously a Grown Natcha below.  )

A (1-4). 
I transitioned because all of a sudden relaxers just started destroying my hair. Here's *my hair journey story*, full of many pics: https://theblossomingnaturalhairnewbie.wordpress.com/photos-my-hair-journey/

A5.
Here was *my transitioning style,* which I LOVED, LOVED, LOVED!: https://theblossomingnaturalhairnewbie.wordpress.com/about/wp_002322-1/

B1.
Here is *my current hair care regimen* (I'm super new at doing hair at all!): https://theblossomingnaturalhairnewbie.wordpress.com/current-hair-regimin/

C. I wore relaxed hair for decades up until 2013.

D. Setbacks:

*Setback 1  = Fear that I had "bad hair" once I saw my hair after the big chop*. I have to credit my husband (he played with my TWA and told me he loved my hair and it's smell and softness and that I'd better NOT give up and re-relax!) for helping me deal. A keratin treatment that very slightly relaxed my curl pattern and a blog post about scab hair both worked wonders to get me through this very serious issue/time/feeling. Whether scab hair is a real thing or not, the idea kept emotionally afloat for the time being.  Now my hair has reverted away from the keratin-treatment-curl-pattern back to my own, and I'm working with it! I think it's 4a, but two stylist have told me I'm in the 3 curl pattern range. All I've got to say to that is, "Ummm  . . .  NO WAY!!!"  
*Setback 2 = Heat damage from weekly/bi-weekly flat ironing because I didn't want to wear my natural hair out to work while I was in the awkward-length post TWA stage.* Guess what? I got over that "need" to flat iron after I saw the heat damage in random spots all over my head!  I refused to deal with two textures again, so I just went cold turkey one day and said, "That's it. No more flat ironing. My hair just is what it is. That's just how it's going to be, I guess." That day I went to a natural hair salon while visiting Atlanta and loved the flat twist-out natural style she gave me. Compliments on it helped give me the heart to keep journeying! 
*Setback 3 = Naturally highly porous that is hard to keep moisturized and thus discourages me the way it looks  (short and dry, after having had long and silky relaxed hair for so long). Since it won't stay moisturized enough, at times it breaks at the ends when I detangle it. *Here's my plan to obtain and maintain moisturized hair and to reduce re-tangling if I can: https://theblossomingnaturalhairnewbie.wordpress.com/current-hair-regimin/
E. *My interim goal* is shoulder length hair when in a twist-out. My ultimate, ultimate goal is arm-pit length hair. Oh my GOODNESS that would do my soul some good, I think. I miss my length!

F. *Inspirations*: Bright N' Boldly and Chime Edwards (both on YouTube) have SUCH BEAUTIFUL spirits/vibes. They inspire me to not endure my natural hair journey, but to enjoy it, cherish it, and be grateful and content and joyous. I have my health and so do my loved ones! Life is too precious to spend it disturbed over hair on this journey. Also: pashtash's tutorials/demos . . . as well as Reanna Butler's . . . make me feel like I can do this: I can learn to do my own natural hair even though I'm not a "hair doing type." 

Other:

I just want to encourage those who are afraid to be honest about struggling with the transition if they are. Let it out in a positive "whooo saaaaaa" way, at least to yourself, I say. I'm blogging about it, and it's making me feel TONS better and is forcing me to learn a lot of truly helpful things. In solidarity with anyone who is struggling, I'll tell you that I'm a natural who admits that:

she misses her long, straight hair but . . .
she wants to fall in love with her natural hair . . . and . . .
falling in love with her natural hair is going to take some significant hair length, she imagines. 
P.S.* I guess it sounds somewhat contradictory* to say one is a Newborn AND simultaneously a Grown Natcha, but what I mean by that is that I wore my TWA out a couple of times. Then when my TWA grew out to that awkward in-between stage, I let my stylist flat iron my hair every week or two (as "needed"). I had NO IDEA that this could damage my natural hair pattern, and it did in various sections of my hair.  So now that I don't flat iron and just wear my hair in its natural state, this hair texture and caring for it are new to me and I feel like a newborn natural. 

Blessings, all!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey ladies. What's new?

I am doing a retouch on my blue black semipermanent color. It lasted 3 months. I'm kinda impressed with Manic Panic right now. 

Have yall done any holiday shopping for your hair? I bought a few Kerastase masks. I'm getting tired of wigging it so starting next week I will be airdrying and flatironing my hair every few weeks.


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 9, 2015)

I've been getting keratin treatments for a little over a year.  I've also been wearing extensions as well. 

I haven't been wearing my hair in its natural state much. I've had success with braid outs, but don't wear them often.  I get disappointed with the shrinkage. So I just put in a fake pony or extensions in between keratin treatments.  I've had 3 so far and that is the only time I've had heat applied over the year.

The keratin is great, it makes detangling my natural hair so much easier.  Before the keratin, I lost a lot of hair from breakage while getting my hair de tangled at salons.  I lost about a years worth of growth.  I had a few trims since & now it's very close to bsl.

I honestly have no more hair goals except to keep it on my head & healthy. Well, to be able to wear it in its natural state and have it look long is my goal.  It will have to grow very long in order for me to achieve that.  I'm not doing any hair challenges or setting any dates as to when I feel that will happen though.  If I keep it healthy, it'll happen when it happens.  I'm taking a well deserved break from obsessing over it.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 9, 2015)

Godyssey said:


> I've been getting keratin treatments for a little over a year.  I've also been wearing extensions as well.
> 
> I haven't been wearing my hair in its natural state much. I've had success with braid outs, but don't wear them often.  I get disappointed with the shrinkage. So I just put in a fake pony or extensions in between keratin treatments.  I've had 3 so far and that is the only time I've had heat applied over the year.
> 
> ...


 
Love this post!


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm getting crochet braids removed Friday and getting a Keratin treatment. I need a break from the difficult detangling. I pray, pray, pray it's a successful treatment.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 9, 2015)

@havilland, where are you? I haven't seen you post!


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 9, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> I'm getting crochet braids removed Friday and getting a Keratin treatment. I need a break from the difficult detangling. I pray, pray, pray it's a successful treatment.



I'll pray with you.  

What brand of keratin are you getting?  I get Basic.  It's not supposed to be permanent, & so far I haven't had any issues with it permanently changing my texture.  It has helped so much!  I wish I'd known about keratin before having my hair ripped out during the detangling process. But you live and you learn.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 9, 2015)

Godyssey said:


> I'll pray with you.
> 
> What brand of keratin are you getting?  I get Basic.  It's not supposed to be permanent, & so far I haven't had any issues with it permanently changing my texture.  It has helped so much!  I wish I'd known about keratin before having my hair ripped out during the detangling process. But you live and you learn.



Thank you for the prayers. I actually need them! LOL. 

The first one I got was the GK Keratin Hair Taming System with Juvexin. I'm going to a different hair dresser this time, and I'm not sure which she will use. She's been doing hair for decades and does a pretty good job with my crochet installs, but I don't know anything about her keratin treatment skills. We'll see! I go in Friday at 8 AM. I really hope my hair isn't jacked up for Christmas.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 9, 2015)

Godyssey said:


> I'll pray with you.
> 
> What brand of keratin are you getting?  I get Basic.  It's not supposed to be permanent, & so far I haven't had any issues with it permanently changing my texture.  It has helped so much!  I wish I'd known about keratin before having my hair ripped out during the detangling process. But you live and you learn.



I just learned via the confirmation email: My stylist will be giving me the KMB Salon Hair Restructuring treatment. 

I don't know anything about it, so I'm off to research it.


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's an unofficial link about it. Sounds good: http://thebuzzaroundthebeehive.blogspot.com/2011/07/kmb-great-hair-system-alternative-to.html


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2015)

I have had this color cream sitting on my hair for a good 4 hours. I don't plan on washing it out until my shower tonight. I hope the color really sticks this time. I plan on doing the after color treatment by Garnier Nutrisse immediately afterwards.


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 9, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Here's an unofficial link about it. Sounds good: http://thebuzzaroundthebeehive.blogspot.com/2011/07/kmb-great-hair-system-alternative-to.html



Yes, it does sound good!  I've had keratin done by two stylists using the same brand.  It always turns out nice.  I hope you love your treatment!


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 9, 2015)

Godyssey said:


> Yes, it does sound good!  I've had keratin done by two stylists using the same brand.  It always turns out nice.  I hope you love your treatment!




Phew! Glad to hear that. That's comforting. 

And thanks for the well-wishes!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2015)

I big chopped 18 months ago, last relaxer 28 months ago and this is the first time I've been cute...to me!  I'm going on my 4th day of a twistout (first time ever! no nighttime retwisting either)and I still have definition!  My 4-A-B-C CBL hair moves, too-this was what I was most afraid of going natural.  I love my hair!  I can get dressed up and go out and feel styled.  I think have turned the corner on my way to BSL in 2016.


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 9, 2015)

Got a blow out today, and a haircut. My ends were sooooo bad. 

Sigh.. I want BSL!!! 
I'm going to stop wearing weaves and get serious with the MHM


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 9, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> I big chopped 18 months ago, last relaxer 28 months ago and this is the first time I've been cute...to me!  I'm going on my 4th day of a twistout (first time ever! no nighttime retwisting either)and I still have definition!  My 4-A-B-C CBL hair moves, too-this was what I was most afraid of going natural.  I love my hair!  I can get dressed up and go out and feel styled.  I think have turned the corner on my way to BSL in 2016.



Of course you're  cute!  It must feel so liberating to not have to twist nightly, did you take a picture? The longer my hair grows the more I'm  falling in love with it too.  I'm looking forward to 2016 as well!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Of course you're  cute!  It must feel so liberating to not have to twist nightly, did you take a picture? The longer my hair grows the more I'm  falling in love with it too.  I'm looking forward to 2016 as well!


I haven't taken a picture but I should have been doing it every day that this twistout lasts. Oddly enough, I have you to thank for my recent success.  When we were relaxer buddies, you mentioned Nairobi, at least I think it was you.  I bought the Humecta-sil and the Wrapp-it foaming lotion.  I had forgotten about them because I've been trying to use creams or butters and natural conditioners to keep my hair moisturized.  I am going to steam with the Humecta-sil this weekend but I used the Wrapp-it foam to twist..OMG!  That stuff is amazing.  My hair is so soft and defined and actually has shine-going for day 4! So, Thank you @KiWiStyle


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh yes, I loved me some Nairobi when I was relaxed!  I think I still have some foam, I might have to try it when I need to do a quick twist out.  I'm glad you found your groove in your natural journey!!  Be sure to let me know how your hair reacts long term with those two products, I would love to use the foam with curl former sets!  

My hair is taking off too!  Every time I cleanse and twist my hair up again, I'm impressed with how full and longer it's getting.  I may be able to start midweek cleansing in a few months when I am able to do less twists.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 9, 2015)

I finally rinsed out my color. I'm wearing a turbie towel while my hair airdries so I don't stain anything. Manic Panic transfers like crazy. My hands are tinted blue after every wash.


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 16, 2015)

mysblossom said:


> Thank you for the prayers. I actually need them! LOL.
> 
> The first one I got was the GK Keratin Hair Taming System with Juvexin. I'm going to a different hair dresser this time, and I'm not sure which she will use. She's been doing hair for decades and does a pretty good job with my crochet installs, but I don't know anything about her keratin treatment skills. We'll see! I go in Friday at 8 AM. I really hope my hair isn't jacked up for Christmas.




Did you get your keratin treatment?  If so, what was your experience? Do you like it?


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 16, 2015)

My blowout is way old!  I wanted to keep it until Christmas, but it can't hang.  It's very stringy and oily looking.  I plan on washing it soon, but keep procrastinating because I'm not sure how I want my hair to look for the holiday.  Do I blow it out, which I'm not so great at, or do I let it air dry & do a braid out?  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## mysblossom (Dec 16, 2015)

Godyssey said:


> Did you get your keratin treatment?  If so, what was your experience? Do you like it?



It was gorgeous when flat ironed. Trying to figure out how to make it look good curly. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 16, 2015)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh yes, I loved me some Nairobi when I was relaxed!  I think I still have some foam, I might have to try it when I need to do a quick twist out.  I'm glad you found your groove in your natural journey!!  Be sure to let me know how your hair reacts long term with those two products, I would love to use the foam with curl former sets!
> 
> My hair is taking off too!  Every time I cleanse and twist my hair up again, I'm impressed with how full and longer it's getting.  I may be able to start midweek cleansing in a few months when I am able to do less twists.


Well...I still love the styling foam but the conditioner wasn't really happy about my natural hair.  Back to the NG Herbal Blends..


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 16, 2015)

Godyssey said:


> My blowout is way old!  I wanted to keep it until Christmas, but it can't hang.  It's very stringy and oily looking.  I plan on washing it soon, but keep procrastinating because I'm not sure how I want my hair to look for the holiday.  Do I blow it out, which I'm not so great at, or do I let it air dry & do a braid out?  Decisions, decisions...


A braidout would be pretty.


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 16, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> A braidout would be pretty.



I may. But as soon as I hit 'post reply on my post', I went ahead, bit the bullet, washed it, then blew it out.  I like it so much better than my old blowout.  It's not as flat and has more body.

In a day or two, I'll either steam curl it or do a braid out.

Btw, I love that my freshly washed hair is so easy to de tangle and the texture.  I wish I'd thought to snap a pic.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2015)

Cattypus1 said:


> Well...I still love the styling foam but the conditioner wasn't really happy about my natural hair.  Back to the NG Herbal Blends..



Lol, it's probably for the best!  I just used the last of my Cucumber & Melon :-(.  It's no longer being sold so I emailed NG and they said by popular demand, they'll be adding it back.  I was about to go all Sharkeisha on them, lol!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 16, 2015)

@KiWiStyle LOL @ Sharkeisha


----------



## Adiatasha (Dec 16, 2015)

Naturally flexible.. Dry flexi Rod set with no product 
I didn't want to mess up my blow out


----------



## Godyssey (Dec 16, 2015)

^^^ Very pretty!


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 17, 2015)

GettingKinky said:


> My roots were so puffy that my hair was looking like a bad wig. So, inspired by @sgold04, I treated my edges the same way I do when I wear a bun. I moisturized them using the LOC method and then tied them down with a silk scarf. They look so much better and the wiggy look is gone. I'm so happy.
> 
> I think I may be able to wear my hair straight from time to time and still exercise. I'm on day 7 and still going strong.


I was scrolling through this thread and realized that I didn't reply to this, I'm soooo sorry. If I have a lot of alerts at one time, tags and quotes get lost in the shuffle. 

I bought mine from Amazon, I just typed "moisture wick headband". I also bought the brand sponsored by Nicole Ari Parker, but the name escapes me.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 17, 2015)

sgold04 said:


> I was scrolling through this thread and realized that I didn't reply to this, I'm soooo sorry. If I have a lot of alerts at one time, tags and quotes get lost in the shuffle.
> 
> I bought mine from Amazon, I just typed "moisture wick headband". I also bought the brand sponsored by Nicole Ari Parker, but the name escapes me.


Do you have the Save Your Do headband?


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 17, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> Do you have the Save Your Do headband?


Yes! That's what it's called lol.


----------



## havilland (Dec 21, 2015)

hey ladies!  just checking in to say hey.

lately i have been treating my hair twice a week to a deep conditioner with extra protein on the ends.  i have been conditioning and then adding Elasta QP reconstructor, hydrolzed wheat protein, or Aphogee two step to the last 6 inches of my hair.  i am still working on breaking the waist length mark!  

i did a good trim in September and have been laying off heat since then.  i plan to now only trim twice a year which means i will only be using heat 3-4 times a year to preserve my ends.  my ends are sooooo weak that i have to take extra care to try to get them to retain.

i have been using trader joes conditioner to cowash which works really well.

i also cracked the code on the LOC method.....i used to do this sparingly with oil as the last step, but now i do it religiously using cream as the last step and i see a difference.  every night i spritz with aloe juice, water, rosemary and peppermint. once a week i add a protein spritz to the ends only.  then apply Jardin oil or olive oil.  then Camille Rose Aloe Butter to seal.  my hair drinks it up!  and seems to be shedding less, more soft and moisturized.  

Those are my regimen updates.  I will length check in January.

if we had the app i would post pics....but i don't feel like downloading, resizing and then posting just to post pics.....


are any of y'all on Kibbi Hair group on facebook?


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 21, 2015)

I had the last of my bonelaxed ends cut off a few ago (2-3 inches). I still have a few over processed texlaxed parts in the front so I can't wear my hair I a wash n go. 

Next year I plan to keep touching up my color every 8 weeks and get it flat ironed. I may even keep timing my workout breaks so that I can enjoy my hair when it's straight. Maybe I'll even learn to flat iron it myself.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 24, 2015)

I was way too busy to straighten my hair today.  I did wash and dc with Kerastase Cristalliste. Tomorrow I will flatiron it with my new Frizz ease cream


----------



## havilland (Dec 25, 2015)

@Prettymetty

What's your favorite Kerastace products? And why?  I'm thinking of investing. I'm out of the Olio relax serum so it's time to shop.


----------



## havilland (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy holidays, Ladies!


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 25, 2015)

havilland said:


> @Prettymetty
> 
> What's your favorite Kerastace products? And why?  I'm thinking of investing. I'm out of the Olio relax serum so it's time to shop.


The elixir Ultime serum is great. I also really love the Therapiste and Maskeratine masks. Their heat protectants are all amazing.  Nectar Thermique is for dry hair, Ciment Thermique is for damaged hair and Keratin Thermique is for unruly/frizzy hair. Sign up for their email club and get 3 samples with each order... that's how I tried the Thermiques.

I have tried a dozen of their masks and nothing compares to Therapiste,  Oleo Relax and Maskeratine.  Therapiste is a repairing mask and the other 2 help prep my hair for straightening.


----------



## sgold04 (Dec 27, 2015)

I tension blow-dried my hair and then did about 10 twists with Camille rose almond jai.



Thanks @caribeandiva i was able to post pics!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2016)

My diy straightening technique is improving,  but it takes sooo long. Last week it took a little over 2 hours. 

I might just go to the salon for my next blowout.  I'll be in an out in an hour as opposed to 8 hours airdrying and 2 hours of flatironing. I haven't been to my Kerastase salon since last Summer. I'm sure they miss me


----------



## Adiatasha (Jan 1, 2016)

Bantu knot out on blow dried hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 7, 2016)

I have inverted everyday since New Year's. Now I am going to just chill out and wear my wig until I get my hair done at the end of the month.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 9, 2016)

I have been playing around with straightening my hair. The issue is that I sweat it out at night. Is there anythingI can do to help this issue?


----------



## movingforward (Apr 6, 2016)

Whoever mentioned the PM Serum.   THANK YOU!!!

My hair gets and stays straight, even in humidity. 

The only thing is I have to remember to apply the serums from root to tip.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2016)

I have been consistent with my wig regimen (weekly wash and dc with Kerastase mask, airdry in braids, detangle and rebraid). 

My flatiron technique has improved since my last post. I can straighten my hair on 300 in an hour without a comb. Finger detangling is the business yall. I lose less hair now and my hair is starting to look thick again.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 6, 2016)

ajargon02 said:


> I have been playing around with straightening my hair. The issue is that I sweat it out at night. Is there anythingI can do to help this issue?


Turn on the ac at night and use a ceiling fan. Also if you tie your hair use a loose fitting bonnet or a cool satin scarf.


----------



## Britt (Apr 6, 2016)

sgold04 said:


> I tension blow-dried my hair and then did about 10 twists with Camille rose almond jai.
> 
> View attachment 346395
> 
> Thanks @caribeandiva i was able to post pics!!!


Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm going to whip up another batch of Mane n tail leave in with aloe juice and hot six oil. My ends love this combo!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 15, 2016)

I skipped wash day this week, because I have been so busy with work and the kids. I will do a quick wash Sunday before work. Then I can detangle and straighten (on low).


----------



## Prettymetty (May 13, 2016)

I washed and stretched my hair Wednesday. I'm going to wear this wig for a few more weeks. I'm really starting to miss my hair,  but I'm so style challenged.


----------



## Flourishnikov (Jul 28, 2016)

movingforward said:


> Whoever mentioned the PM Serum.   THANK YOU!!!
> 
> My hair gets and stays straight, even in humidity.
> 
> The only thing is I have to remember to apply the serums from root to tip.



What is the PM serum?! This sounds like a product I need to add to my stash!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 28, 2016)

@Chocoluxe It's the Paul Mitchell  Super Skinny Serum. You can get it at CVS or Ulta.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 28, 2016)

Subscribing!!! 

I loooooove the spirit of this thread!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm glad this thread was bumped! Haven't seen it in awhile! I'm straightening and trimming my hair today. I was gonna wait until sept, but I need to see the condition of my hair and get rid of any damages ends. My hair is bleached and I have been lazy with the wash n gos.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 28, 2016)

I want to wash and straighten my hair either today or tomorrow. I have a new heat protectant I want to use (Suave Keratin Infusions).


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 28, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I want to wash and straighten my hair either today or tomorrow. I have a new heat protectant I want to use (Suave Keratin Infusions).


I'm straightening mine now. I'm taking a break! Lol gotta get back to  my family! 
I'm using Silk elements new heat protectant creme. I like the creme so far, since it's light weight and doesn't feel waxy on my hair, but it's certainly not a detangler/leave-in.


----------



## Daina (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Ladies, I'm naturally flexible-ish I only flat iron at most 3-4 per year. This year it will be 3 times. I mostly wear twist/braid outs, buns and this summer I've done a few WnG's. I miss my flat ironed hair sometimes but my hair has flourished since I started limiting the heat.

My regimen is simple I co-cleanse weekly and DC. I wash my scalp only with shampoo once per month. I use protein 2x per month and a hard protein every 12 weeks. I also use Olaplex once per month.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been washing and blow drying weekly after a 30 minute dc. My hair is loving all of this attention. I did a bkt last month... I will do another one next month before it wears off.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 21, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I've been washing and blow drying weekly after a 30 minute dc. My hair is loving all of this attention. I did a bkt last month... I will do another one next month before it wears off.



Are you still working out?  How does the BKT hold up when you sweat?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2016)

I may look into the BKT for next year. @Prettymetty  how is your texture now? Is it pretty much straight? I would do this when I have more length to go back to buns, so I don't have to flat iron all of the time.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 21, 2016)

GettingKinky said:


> Are you still working out?  How does the BKT hold up when you sweat?


I'm not working out like I used too, but even when I sweat my hair stays straight. Once I wet it the texture returns.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 21, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I may look into the BKT for next year. @Prettymetty  how is your texture now? Is it pretty much straight? I would do this when I have more length to go back to buns, so I don't have to flat iron all of the time.


My texture is still 4b, but it's silkier and much easier to comb. I can stretch it with or without heat.  I'm sure I can get it very straight with a rollerset. My tension blow dry gets it to a kinky straight texture.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 21, 2016)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm not working out like I used too, but even when I sweat my hair stays straight. Once I wet it the texture returns.



That's impressive. When I sweat my roots revert right away. If BKT fixed that problem maybe I could be a straight hair natural. 

But I also worry about the long term damage from the process. Do you do it yourself or do you have it done by a stylist?


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 21, 2016)

@GettingKinky I did it myself and it was my first treatment. I still have 2-3 treatments remaining in the bottle. I want to overlap the treatments so that my hair can airdry straighter. This one shouldn't cause any damage. My hair has honestly never been stronger. I get zero breakage when I moisturize my ends and style my hair. As long as you don't use a super high heat setting you will be fine. I think I used 375. Maybe that's why my curl pattern is still in tact.


----------



## Prettymetty (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm doing my second bkt later this week. I'm looking forward to the results.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm still washing and blow drying weekly. I did a bkt this evening with Uncurly Keratin treatment.


----------



## Daina (Apr 14, 2017)

I'll be blow-drying today for the first time in 6 weeks. Going to do a braidout on stretched hair for an event tonight. I really want to rollerset it but I don't feel like it taking 90 minutes to set and then another 90 minutes to dry. I can blow-dry and braid in 45 minutes.


----------

